# **MIDSUMMER DREAMERS** Mid July - Mid August Pregnancies!!! Come join!!!!! :D



## SamiraNChris

Hi allll!!!! 

Just thought we should have a thread for us newbies / early girls!!! Hopefully will see lots of friendly faces from TTC :D

How is everyone doing?!!!! whats your stories!!!

My names Samira and I was TTC for over a year, my OH had swimmer troubles, 96% abnormality and low count, and we were told that our chances of conceiving were extremely low! I then joined BNB in October, learnt all about BBT temping, OPK's, vitamins to take etc and here I am!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Ive got my first doctors appointment tonight which I cant wait for. I know not a lot happens but it still feels like the next step!!! 

I have been having some light cramping everyday since finding out but apparently this is normal, or so I hope it is!!!!! 

My Ickle Bean is due 26th July (my own calculations, not confirmed)! Hope theres lots of newbies out there like me xxxx

PS. Join my journal on facebook if you want by searching Ickle Bean Journal xxx


----------



## Eternal

I just found out too. been trying since my LO was 3 months and he nearly a year now! super excitied, worried about due date as its a family wedding 500 miles away, eck! talk about bad timing lol!


----------



## Barbles

I join all the groups lol

Well Im 23 and OH is 32, we have a nearly 3 year old called Phoebe. This little baby was a suprise BFP, we were due to start TTC in December but got carried away one night and here we are and very happy.
We are due the 24th July and I have had to sell my much loved Take That tickets as I will be 37 weeks the day I was supposed to go. If its a boy I may name him Gary in the Barlows honour (jokes, OH will never allow it haha)
I got my BFP at 9DPO so I have been floating around the 1st Tri for a couple of weeks so not a complete newbie but ho hum

Nice to meet you all :winkwink:


----------



## MMonroe8

Ahhh! Yay! I just found out last Friday; calling the doc today to schedule a confirmation. Hubby and I were planning on TTC starting next month, but baby had other plans and has made its home inside my tummy a month earlier than planned! With my calculations, I'm due July 26-29. Hoping it sticks!

Hello and congrats to all of you!! :hi:

P.S. Barbles...how ironic! We planned on December too!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Eternal said:


> I just found out too. been trying since my LO was 3 months and he nearly a year now! super excitied, worried about due date as its a family wedding 500 miles away, eck! talk about bad timing lol!

congratulations hun!!! ooooh hopefully your little one comes early then!!!! xx


----------



## emk10

:happydance: Hi all, I'll join in too. My due date is the 28th July, but I've always been 12 days overdue!!!:nope: So baby probably won't put in an appearance till early August!! 

Got my BFP yesterday and am over the moon (if a tad scared!), we already have 3 girls and were very indecisive about having #4. However after making all the right decisions we decided to go for it, a one off chance, if it worked, it was meant to be and if not, so be it! In the end our one shot worked! So here we are, it was meant to be :cloud9:!!!

By the way, I am 34, a 3rd year student nurse and OH is 28 (my toyboy!) and a firefighter.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Barbles said:


> I join all the groups lol
> 
> Well Im 23 and OH is 32, we have a nearly 3 year old called Phoebe. This little baby was a suprise BFP, we were due to start TTC in December but got carried away one night and here we are and very happy.
> We are due the 24th July and I have had to sell my much loved Take That tickets as I will be 37 weeks the day I was supposed to go. If its a boy I may name him Gary in the Barlows honour (jokes, OH will never allow it haha)
> I got my BFP at 9DPO so I have been floating around the 1st Tri for a couple of weeks so not a complete newbie but ho hum
> 
> Nice to meet you all :winkwink:

im the same, i found out at 4 weeks on my birthday so not a complete newbie either but still feel it!!! it seems like such a long time away till my 12 week scan let alone the full 9 months!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the gary naming hehehe! made me chuckle! shame about the tickets though, I bet you made a nice profit?? x


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

emk10 said:


> :happydance: Hi all, I'll join in too. My due date is the 28th July, but I've always been 12 days overdue!!!:nope: So baby probably won't put in an appearance till early August!!
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday and am over the moon (if a tad scared!), we already have 3 girls and were very indecisive about having #4. However after making all the right decisions we decided to go for it, a one off chance, if it worked, it was meant to be and if not, so be it! In the end our one shot worked! So here we are, it was meant to be :cloud9:!!!
> 
> By the way, I am 34, a 3rd year student nurse and OH is 28 (my toyboy!) and a firefighter.

How amazings that! I have 3 girls and i am with my toyboy...he is in the army =) you hoping for a boy?:happydance: xx


----------



## Mum2miller

d


----------



## Barbles

SamiraNChris said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> I join all the groups lol
> 
> Well Im 23 and OH is 32, we have a nearly 3 year old called Phoebe. This little baby was a suprise BFP, we were due to start TTC in December but got carried away one night and here we are and very happy.
> We are due the 24th July and I have had to sell my much loved Take That tickets as I will be 37 weeks the day I was supposed to go. If its a boy I may name him Gary in the Barlows honour (jokes, OH will never allow it haha)
> I got my BFP at 9DPO so I have been floating around the 1st Tri for a couple of weeks so not a complete newbie but ho hum
> 
> Nice to meet you all :winkwink:
> 
> im the same, i found out at 4 weeks on my birthday so not a complete newbie either but still feel it!!! it seems like such a long time away till my 12 week scan let alone the full 9 months!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the gary naming hehehe! made me chuckle! shame about the tickets though, I bet you made a nice profit?? xClick to expand...


I didnt actually lol I was going with my bestie but her OH is going with her now so I just had the money the ticket cost, still an extra 65 quid back at Xmas time was no kick in the teeth.
Im just a teeny bit obsessed with the Barlow, I looooooovvvvvvvveeeeeeeee him :sex:


----------



## SamiraNChris

emk10 said:


> :happydance: Hi all, I'll join in too. My due date is the 28th July, but I've always been 12 days overdue!!!:nope: So baby probably won't put in an appearance till early August!!
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday and am over the moon (if a tad scared!), we already have 3 girls and were very indecisive about having #4. However after making all the right decisions we decided to go for it, a one off chance, if it worked, it was meant to be and if not, so be it! In the end our one shot worked! So here we are, it was meant to be :cloud9:!!!
> 
> By the way, I am 34, a 3rd year student nurse and OH is 28 (my toyboy!) and a firefighter.

helloooo friendly TTC face!!!! so happy for you hunni!!!! :O at this being number 4, how do you do it!!! im so nervous at having number 1 hehe! so glad it was meant to be for you though!!! are you hoping for a boy?? 

oh i forgot to say im 24 and my oh is 25 xx


----------



## emk10

LOL thats funny!!!! My names Emma too!!!!

I would like a little boy, although I think this is more for OH's sake than anything!!! he would LOVE a little boy!!! I would be happy with either to be honest, I am convinced I can only carry girls anyway. It would be an awesome surprise though! OH doesn't want to know the sex this time, not convinced I could cope with not knowing for 9 months but we'll see. Would you like a boy??


----------



## SamiraNChris

MMonroe8 said:


> Ahhh! Yay! I just found out last Friday; calling the doc today to schedule a confirmation. Hubby and I were planning on TTC starting next month, but baby had other plans and has made its home inside my tummy a month earlier than planned! With my calculations, I'm due July 26-29. Hoping it sticks!
> 
> Hello and congrats to all of you!! :hi:
> 
> P.S. Barbles...how ironic! We planned on December too!

im the same! im praying so hard that it sticks!!!! id be devestated if it doesnt!!! xx


----------



## emk10

helloooo friendly TTC face!!!! so happy for you hunni!!!! :O at this being number 4, how do you do it!!! im so nervous at having number 1 hehe! so glad it was meant to be for you though!!! are you hoping for a boy?? 

oh i forgot to say im 24 and my oh is 25 xx[/QUOTE]

Hey Samira, I have no idea how I do it, OH's family very supportive tho i guess!!! Also my oldest 2 girls are not my OH's and they go to their dads every weekend. That is a major reason why we wanted another, so that my youngest DD has a lil playmate. She asks when were having a baby all the time. Bless her!!!


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

Sorry i came on to join:wacko:
Ok so here goes i am 32 have 3 daughters from a previous relationship, i am in my own place just me and girls and was hoping to start work at the hospital and train up to needle level:wacko: but will have to put on hold for now, so i have first aid and nvq in care rest to be continued lol:shrug:
My partner is 23:blush: :happydance: has no kids we met just over a yr ago and fell madly in love, he is ace with my kids and we are getting married this summer, though we talked about possibly having children after the wedding we werent just yet!! Ha so our:bfp: was a shock but a very pleasant suprise We are due between 19 and 21st July by my calculations 
Happy and healthy 9mths ladies xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

LuvBeingAMum said:


> Sorry i came on to join:wacko:
> Ok so here goes i am 32 have 3 daughters from a previous relationship, i am in my own place just me and girls and was hoping to start work at the hospital and train up to needle level:wacko: but will have to put on hold for now, so i have first aid and nvq in care rest to be continued lol:shrug:
> My partner is 23:blush: :happydance: has no kids we met just over a yr ago and fell madly in love, he is ace with my kids and we are getting married this summer, though we talked about possibly having children after the wedding we werent just yet!! Ha so our:bfp: was a shock but a very pleasant suprise We are due between 19 and 21st July by my calculations
> Happy and healthy 9mths ladies xxx

check you with the toy boy!!!!! hehehe! congratulations on both baby and wedding!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

emk10 said:


> helloooo friendly TTC face!!!! so happy for you hunni!!!! :O at this being number 4, how do you do it!!! im so nervous at having number 1 hehe! so glad it was meant to be for you though!!! are you hoping for a boy??
> 
> oh i forgot to say im 24 and my oh is 25 xx

Hey Samira, I have no idea how I do it, OH's family very supportive tho i guess!!! Also my oldest 2 girls are not my OH's and they go to their dads every weekend. That is a major reason why we wanted another, so that my youngest DD has a lil playmate. She asks when were having a baby all the time. Bless her!!![/QUOTE]

awww that is so cute!!!! my best friend is about 7 months gone so our little ones will be in the same year at school which is amazing!!! ps your little girl in your profile [pic is gorrrgeous!! such a cutie!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Barbles said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> I join all the groups lol
> 
> Well Im 23 and OH is 32, we have a nearly 3 year old called Phoebe. This little baby was a suprise BFP, we were due to start TTC in December but got carried away one night and here we are and very happy.
> We are due the 24th July and I have had to sell my much loved Take That tickets as I will be 37 weeks the day I was supposed to go. If its a boy I may name him Gary in the Barlows honour (jokes, OH will never allow it haha)
> I got my BFP at 9DPO so I have been floating around the 1st Tri for a couple of weeks so not a complete newbie but ho hum
> 
> Nice to meet you all :winkwink:
> 
> im the same, i found out at 4 weeks on my birthday so not a complete newbie either but still feel it!!! it seems like such a long time away till my 12 week scan let alone the full 9 months!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the gary naming hehehe! made me chuckle! shame about the tickets though, I bet you made a nice profit?? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt actually lol I was going with my bestie but her OH is going with her now so I just had the money the ticket cost, still an extra 65 quid back at Xmas time was no kick in the teeth.
> Im just a teeny bit obsessed with the Barlow, I looooooovvvvvvvveeeeeeeee him :sex:Click to expand...

ahhhh thats a shame!! :O at the OH going!! you wouldnt see my OH dead at a take that concert hahaha!! xx


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

emk10 said:


> LOL thats funny!!!! My names Emma too!!!!
> 
> I would like a little boy, although I think this is more for OH's sake than anything!!! he would LOVE a little boy!!! I would be happy with either to be honest, I am convinced I can only carry girls anyway. It would be an awesome surprise though! OH doesn't want to know the sex this time, not convinced I could cope with not knowing for 9 months but we'll see. Would you like a boy??

Haha thats madness isnt it lmao:happydance:
I feel the same i am totally convinced i can only carry girls, i couldnt imagine being a mum to a little boy :shrug: Would love a boy though i am completley happy for whatever i have as long as its a healthy baby we will be happy...though bf wants a boy :dohh: 
I could never not know for 9mths till i gave birth i would love to know but know i couldnt do it:blush: to impatient, though i like if i can to get the right colour when i buy things so thats my excuse :happydance:
xx


----------



## LisaBananaman

Hey girls - I got my BFP yesterday morning after 2.5 years TTC - -eeeekkkk!!!!

Couldn't believe it as had my lap & dye last month and we were basically waiting to go on the IVF register in may!!! I was due on my birthday but it never happened and made myself wait 2 days until testing. Still can't believe its positive!! :happydance:

I think I am due the end of July, so would love to join your group!!!

Does anyone else feel any different??? i have no symptoms at all really and it makes me nervous!! All I have to show is a missed period and (two) positive tests . . . . want something else to prove I am definitely preggo!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

LisaBananaman said:


> Hey girls - I got my BFP yesterday morning after 2.5 years TTC - -eeeekkkk!!!!
> 
> Couldn't believe it as had my lap & dye last month and we were basically waiting to go on the IVF register in may!!! I was due on my birthday but it never happened and made myself wait 2 days until testing. Still can't believe its positive!! :happydance:
> 
> I think I am due the end of July, so would love to join your group!!!
> 
> Does anyone else feel any different??? i have no symptoms at all really and it makes me nervous!! All I have to show is a missed period and (two) positive tests . . . . want something else to prove I am definitely preggo!!!!

congrats hunni!!! whens your bday?! i got my bfp on my bday on the 15th november!! was the best bday present ever!!!! 

amazing on your story though!!!! 

i have just started feeling different today, I have had the sicky feeling in my gut / throat coming and going, plus i feel shattered constantly!! i have also been having light cramping which is meant to be normal...hopefully!!!! xx


----------



## emk10

SamiraNChris said:


> emk10 said:
> 
> 
> helloooo friendly TTC face!!!! so happy for you hunni!!!! :O at this being number 4, how do you do it!!! im so nervous at having number 1 hehe! so glad it was meant to be for you though!!! are you hoping for a boy??
> 
> oh i forgot to say im 24 and my oh is 25 xx
> 
> Hey Samira, I have no idea how I do it, OH's family very supportive tho i guess!!! Also my oldest 2 girls are not my OH's and they go to their dads every weekend. That is a major reason why we wanted another, so that my youngest DD has a lil playmate. She asks when were having a baby all the time. Bless her!!!Click to expand...

awww that is so cute!!!! my best friend is about 7 months gone so our little ones will be in the same year at school which is amazing!!! ps your little girl in your profile [pic is gorrrgeous!! such a cutie!!! xx[/QUOTE]

Thanks Samira, she is a lil cutie and has such a character too, she's my lil star in the making!! That is cool having your best mate pregnant too, how exciting!!! x x


----------



## emk10

LuvBeingAMum said:


> Sorry i came on to join:wacko:
> Ok so here goes i am 32 have 3 daughters from a previous relationship, i am in my own place just me and girls and was hoping to start work at the hospital and train up to needle level:wacko: but will have to put on hold for now, so i have first aid and nvq in care rest to be continued lol:shrug:
> My partner is 23:blush: :happydance: has no kids we met just over a yr ago and fell madly in love, he is ace with my kids and we are getting married this summer, though we talked about possibly having children after the wedding we werent just yet!! Ha so our:bfp: was a shock but a very pleasant suprise We are due between 19 and 21st July by my calculations
> Happy and healthy 9mths ladies xxx

Thats so sweet!! Are you still going ahead with the wedding this summer, what date is it?? x


----------



## LisaBananaman

SamiraNChris said:


> LisaBananaman said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls - I got my BFP yesterday morning after 2.5 years TTC - -eeeekkkk!!!!
> 
> Couldn't believe it as had my lap & dye last month and we were basically waiting to go on the IVF register in may!!! I was due on my birthday but it never happened and made myself wait 2 days until testing. Still can't believe its positive!! :happydance:
> 
> I think I am due the end of July, so would love to join your group!!!
> 
> Does anyone else feel any different??? i have no symptoms at all really and it makes me nervous!! All I have to show is a missed period and (two) positive tests . . . . want something else to prove I am definitely preggo!!!!
> 
> congrats hunni!!! whens your bday?! i got my bfp on my bday on the 15th november!! was the best bday present ever!!!!
> 
> amazing on your story though!!!!
> 
> i have just started feeling different today, I have had the sicky feeling in my gut / throat coming and going, plus i feel shattered constantly!! i have also been having light cramping which is meant to be normal...hopefully!!!! xxClick to expand...

My birthday was on the 19th - TOTALLY the best pressie ever!! Wish I'd tested on my birthday now but I was so scared it would be negative, I didn't want to ruin my birthday trip to Paris!! Shame cos it probably would have been positive on my birthday! Oh well - really can't complain - never thought i'd get to first tri :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

LisaBananaman said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisaBananaman said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls - I got my BFP yesterday morning after 2.5 years TTC - -eeeekkkk!!!!
> 
> Couldn't believe it as had my lap & dye last month and we were basically waiting to go on the IVF register in may!!! I was due on my birthday but it never happened and made myself wait 2 days until testing. Still can't believe its positive!! :happydance:
> 
> I think I am due the end of July, so would love to join your group!!!
> 
> Does anyone else feel any different??? i have no symptoms at all really and it makes me nervous!! All I have to show is a missed period and (two) positive tests . . . . want something else to prove I am definitely preggo!!!!
> 
> congrats hunni!!! whens your bday?! i got my bfp on my bday on the 15th november!! was the best bday present ever!!!!
> 
> amazing on your story though!!!!
> 
> i have just started feeling different today, I have had the sicky feeling in my gut / throat coming and going, plus i feel shattered constantly!! i have also been having light cramping which is meant to be normal...hopefully!!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> My birthday was on the 19th - TOTALLY the best pressie ever!! Wish I'd tested on my birthday now but I was so scared it would be negative, I didn't want to ruin my birthday trip to Paris!! Shame cos it probably would have been positive on my birthday! Oh well - really can't complain - never thought i'd get to first tri :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

im the same! we had issues with the OH's swimmers so all of my hope was out of the window but here we are!!!!!!!! yay!!! you should do a journal like mine of your hard journey!! will be amazing reading for years to come!! add mine on facebook Ickle Bean Journal xx

PS lucky you!! paris bday trip!!! i got a sat nav from the OH!! fair do's to him that my directional skills are useless LOl xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hello :D

We got our BFP yesterday so very new and still cautious! wasn't going to come into First Tri forum just yet but Seeing as this thread is here.... hi!

Mark and I just got married last week, and I was able to give him a BFP for our one week anniversary! LOL :D We've been together 4 years, friends since school and have a gorgeous son who just turned one :D

So yes, quite high on the joys of life at the moment, just got everything crossed for my lil bean, and can't wait til that first scan!!!!


----------



## emk10

Mark&Annie said:


> Hello :D
> 
> We got our BFP yesterday so very new and still cautious! wasn't going to come into First Tri forum just yet but Seeing as this thread is here.... hi!
> 
> Mark and I just got married last week, and I was able to give him a BFP for our one week anniversary! LOL :D We've been together 4 years, friends since school and have a gorgeous son who just turned one :D
> 
> So yes, quite high on the joys of life at the moment, just got everything crossed for my lil bean, and can't wait til that first scan!!!!

:happydance:Congrats Annie, wow not surprised you're high on the joys of life!! What an amazing month for you and your family!! I only got my BFP yesterday too and I don't think its sunk in yet to be honest!!!


----------



## emk10

Congrats to you too lisabananaman, amazing story, you must be on cloud 9:cloud9:!!! 

I agree with Samira, Paris- wow!! I got 40 pounds in a generic birthday card!!:nope: But trust me after my reaction he will not be that slack again!!! Especially for my next birthday as they'll also be my pregnancy hormones to deal with!!!


----------



## Babbs34543

emk10 said:


> :happydance: Hi all, I'll join in too. My due date is the 28th July, but I've always been 12 days overdue!!!:nope: So baby probably won't put in an appearance till early August!!
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday and am over the moon (if a tad scared!), we already have 3 girls and were very indecisive about having #4. However after making all the right decisions we decided to go for it, a one off chance, if it worked, it was meant to be and if not, so be it! In the end our one shot worked! So here we are, it was meant to be :cloud9:!!!
> 
> By the way, I am 34, a 3rd year student nurse and OH is 28 (my toyboy!) and a firefighter.

 your one day before me :)


----------



## DillyC

Hellooo ladies.... Congratulations to you all

Can i join too....

Although still in denial!!! I had IVF/ICSI in Oct after trying for 2 years to get pregnant and was fortunate enough to get lucky first time... I got my BFP 1 week ago, although official test date was the 17th... 

My EDD is 27th July 2011... unless its twins....eeeekkkk I have a scan booked 3 weeks today to see!

I have to say getting some mild nausea symptoms, but not enough to put me off my food!

Hope you are all well.... can't wait to hear about everyone's symptoms as they start
x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Mark&Annie said:


> Hello :D
> 
> We got our BFP yesterday so very new and still cautious! wasn't going to come into First Tri forum just yet but Seeing as this thread is here.... hi!
> 
> Mark and I just got married last week, and I was able to give him a BFP for our one week anniversary! LOL :D We've been together 4 years, friends since school and have a gorgeous son who just turned one :D
> 
> So yes, quite high on the joys of life at the moment, just got everything crossed for my lil bean, and can't wait til that first scan!!!!

awww what a lovely wedding present!! congratulations!!!! your son is soooo cute too!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

DillyC said:


> Hellooo ladies.... Congratulations to you all
> 
> Can i join too....
> 
> Although still in denial!!! I had IVF/ICSI in Oct after trying for 2 years to get pregnant and was fortunate enough to get lucky first time... I got my BFP 1 week ago, although official test date was the 17th...
> 
> My EDD is 27th July 2011... unless its twins....eeeekkkk I have a scan booked 3 weeks today to see!
> 
> I have to say getting some mild nausea symptoms, but not enough to put me off my food!
> 
> Hope you are all well.... can't wait to hear about everyone's symptoms as they start
> x

welcomeee!!! congrats on the IVF you must be over the moon!!!! ahhh how amazing if yiou have twins! its my dream to have twins!!!! my OH has twins in his family, something to do with the grandfather so its in the blood somewhere!!!! but the liklihood is so low so not getting my hopes up hehe! 

congrats again xxx


----------



## claire79

Hi im a newbee too, im due on the 25th July. Very excited, but also a bit worried im 5 weeks today but started to lightly spot/bleed brownish sometimes a little red blood, but no cramping. Been to doctors and he said not to worry as common, but just see what happens and if it gets any heavier then to come back, he said he would refer me for an early scan, but not much point before 8 weeks. im trying not to worry but i can't help it. Any advice would be greatly received.


----------



## SamiraNChris

claire79 said:


> Hi im a newbee too, im due on the 25th July. Very excited, but also a bit worried im 5 weeks today but started to lightly spot/bleed brownish sometimes a little red blood, but no cramping. Been to doctors and he said not to worry as common, but just see what happens and if it gets any heavier then to come back, he said he would refer me for an early scan, but not much point before 8 weeks. im trying not to worry but i can't help it. Any advice would be greatly received.

hey hunni!! firstly congratulations!!! secondly dont worry, ive seen sooo many people having spotting & bleeding on this tri and it all be fine! 

If you dont want to wait the 8 weeks you can book a private scan at 6 weeks for about £50 (im going to have one at 7 weeks as cant wait till 12!!!) but there is a chance you wont see a lot at 6 weeks as v early days! 

i dont really have any other advice though! if you dont want to pay you could just tell him its got heavier LOL x


----------



## Serenity13

Hey everyone! I am due July 20th! I will be 6 weeks on Wed!
I am 27 and my DH is 30. We found out a few days before our 1st wedding anniversary which was on the 14th! We have been TTC since May/June.
Congrats to all of you!


----------



## BBonBoard

I got my BFP on Friday and am super excited. This is my second baby. My daughter is 10 months old, and will be 19 months older than this baby. Yay. So happy to have them close in age. I grew up with a sister who is only 17 months older than me. My due date is July 30 by my calculations, but will have to wait and see from my first ultrasound. 

Congrats everyone.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yeah I wanted a close age gap between siblings, I had said 2 years but said we'd better try earlier incase we had problems - but no, there will be 21 months between, not bad!

Ha ha, yeah I had been told at my first scan with Joshua (10 week early scan as I had some bleeding) that it might be twins! I was very excited! I think I'd be so happy to have twins, terrified, but happy. Mark would probably have himself committed...


----------



## BLC34

MMonroe8 said:


> Ahhh! Yay! I just found out last Friday; calling the doc today to schedule a confirmation. Hubby and I were planning on TTC starting next month, but baby had other plans and has made its home inside my tummy a month earlier than planned! With my calculations, I'm due July 26-29. Hoping it sticks!
> 
> Hello and congrats to all of you!! :hi:
> 
> P.S. Barbles...how ironic! We planned on December too!

Congratulations - I'm in exactly same boat. Found out Friday and my calculations say July 29th. Like you, we weren't going to start trying until Dec/Jan - I'd just come off the pill to get myself 'ready' !!! I'm totally amazed but really paranoid something bad is going to happen. Dunno if I can keep this up for another 7 weeks !!!!:wacko:


----------



## babyH

Hi everyone :flower: got BFP last Wed :happydance:. EDD is the 23rd July (my birthday is 19th July and my other half is three days older than me so July will be an expensive month in our household :haha:). The bean was a suprise to us - an unplanned gift but very much wanted and loved already by both of us. Looking forward to the journey of the next 8 months with you lovely ladies on here xx


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

I already started friday evening with nausea...not been sick yet but im sure its only a matter of time:wacko:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi Ladies, 

I got my BFP (or BFPS as i did about 8 tests!) today! My EDD is 30 July

It still feels so unreal!


----------



## tidyroom

Hi girls, I got my Bfp last wednesday but I am only 4 weeks today as I had short cycles. My EDD is 29th July by my calculations. I am very nervours at the moment but excited. Wish I could get an early scan at 7 week just to put my mind at rest.


----------



## SMFirst

tidyroom said:


> Hi girls, I got my Bfp last wednesday but I am only 4 weeks today as I had short cycles. My EDD is 29th July by my calculations. I am very nervours at the moment but excited. Wish I could get an early scan at 7 week just to put my mind at rest.

I'm in the exact same boat :) I tested Wed, Fri, Sat and Sun...
EDD 29July2011

gradually getting more excited but still cautious..


----------



## LaLaBelle

July 22, 2011!

I'm so excited.


----------



## marie_wills

Hello :) 

I got my Official Clear Blue digi BFP on Saturday but had positive cheap ones on the Friday :D I still can't believe it, My first missed period was on Sunday and still nothing so hoping everything's running as it should be.

Went to see the nurse yesterday for them to test and send off results, I will be ringing at 2pm to hopefully have this confirmed :) then I've been giving the midwife teams number to ring :) Can't wait :D so excited!

My cycles have been like clockwork so I think my due date will be 31st July 2011 :)

So far I've just noticed my boobs bit bigger and little bit sore, can see the green veins much more clearly yuk, back ache and cramps in my lower right abdomen, no spotting as yet so hoping this is a good sign .

Hope everyone has a happy remaining 8 months and not to sick lol


----------



## SamiraNChris

congratulations to everyone!!! theres so many of us!!!!!! october must of been a horny month!!!!!!!!! 

I had my first docs appointment last night and it went great, have been referred to a Midwife and my appointment with her is on the 9th december!!! so much sooenr than I thought!!!! il be 7 weeks 2 days on the 9th, I thought we see the M/W at 10 weeks but oh well! im happy, less time to wait hehe! 

Has any one else noticed their boobs growing and feeling a bit more "solid"! cant think how to describe it!! i felt a bit sicky again this mornign but that has gone now! the hunger is still here though!!!! and thank fully the cramping has died down a lot! xx


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

can i join
I'm Angie i'm 31 and oh is 38 and i got my bfp this morning
EDD - 4/08/2011 :happydance:

XXX


----------



## beachesgal

Hi,

I got my BPF last week - I've done about 12 tests - eek! Digital test is now saying I am at 3+ weeks which is really 5+ weeks. I think my due date is somewhere between July 27 and July 30!


----------



## SamiraNChris

angie79 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> can i join
> I'm Angie i'm 31 and oh is 38 and i got my bfp this morning
> EDD - 4/08/2011 :happydance:
> 
> XXX

heyyyyyyyyyyy another friendly TTC face!!!! congrats hunni! thats amazingggg!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

beachesgal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my BPF last week - I've done about 12 tests - eek! Digital test is now saying I am at 3+ weeks which is really 5+ weeks. I think my due date is somewhere between July 27 and July 30!

im the same! ive def done over 10 tests! my tests go soooo dark now but i still like doing them haha! i got about 10 left as I bought a bulk 20 pack of ebay for avout £6 so il just keep doing them till i run out LOL


----------



## SamiraNChris

beachesgal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my BPF last week - I've done about 12 tests - eek! Digital test is now saying I am at 3+ weeks which is really 5+ weeks. I think my due date is somewhere between July 27 and July 30!

oh also both your tickers are different, i think the bottom one is wrong hun! xx


----------



## emk10

Wow, so much activity, I can't keep up!!!!! Congrats to all the new BFP's happy and healthy 9 months to all of us!!! 

I feel crap today!!! My vision went all funny this morning and feel a little spaced out tinged with nausea and an eyeache!! I hate eyeache!! Oh well. Might have to call the docs at some point to let them know i'm pregnant and also ask about the vision issue as it was a bit scary!!! The joys of pregnancy starting early for me, was hoping to sneak in a few more weeks of feeling normal(ish) before the sickness etc started. But don't think thats gonna happen. Oh well at least it must mean all is ok!!! 

I'm abit nervous tho as I start a new placement a week on monday on a female oncology (cancer) ward. Getting up a 5am, working 12 and a half hours and having to deal with such huge emotions is going to be difficult. I can sense a few tears!!!! 

Anyway must go revise as I have an exam on monday!! This site is way too addictive for me.


Hope everyone is well today x x


----------



## Apricot

Hi All
Got my BFP on sunday and have worked out that im due July 27th 2011 - seems so far away.

This is baby number 1 - a complete suprise so the news is still sinking in but we are so pleased. Just trying to stop OH shouting it from the rooftops!


----------



## emk10

Some symptoms whilst I remember!!!

1) major constipation. 
2) boobs heavier and veins more prominent.
3) nausea.
4) heartburn.
5) Major hunger issue (although this is now subsiding).
6) AF pains.

Right im deffo going now x


----------



## pat5

Hi Gals,
Congrtas to all of yoU.
Am new to BnB only joined yesturday.
Am 24 yrs, OH is 28, first month of TTC and got a BFP yesturday (22 Nov) 12DPO.
First pregnancy also.
EDD 30/07/2011.

Happy pregnancy to all. X


----------



## SamiraNChris

emk10 said:


> Wow, so much activity, I can't keep up!!!!! Congrats to all the new BFP's happy and healthy 9 months to all of us!!!
> 
> I feel crap today!!! My vision went all funny this morning and feel a little spaced out tinged with nausea and an eyeache!! I hate eyeache!! Oh well. Might have to call the docs at some point to let them know i'm pregnant and also ask about the vision issue as it was a bit scary!!! The joys of pregnancy starting early for me, was hoping to sneak in a few more weeks of feeling normal(ish) before the sickness etc started. But don't think thats gonna happen. Oh well at least it must mean all is ok!!!
> 
> I'm abit nervous tho as I start a new placement a week on monday on a female oncology (cancer) ward. Getting up a 5am, working 12 and a half hours and having to deal with such huge emotions is going to be difficult. I can sense a few tears!!!!
> 
> Anyway must go revise as I have an exam on monday!! This site is way too addictive for me.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well today x x

oh wow congrats on the job!!! is the placement for a uni course? never heard of the eye thing before!! sounds crazy haha! good luck for the exam in advance!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Apricot said:


> Hi All
> Got my BFP on sunday and have worked out that im due July 27th 2011 - seems so far away.
> 
> This is baby number 1 - a complete suprise so the news is still sinking in but we are so pleased. Just trying to stop OH shouting it from the rooftops!

congrats hun!!! my Oh was the same, I wanted to tell his parents together but he told them as soon as!! nightmare!


----------



## SamiraNChris

emk10 said:


> Some symptoms whilst I remember!!!
> 
> 1) major constipation.
> 2) boobs heavier and veins more prominent.
> 3) nausea.
> 4) heartburn.
> 5) Major hunger issue (although this is now subsiding).
> 6) AF pains.
> 
> Right im deffo going now x

some of mine were similar! 

My boobs have def got bigger and feel more solid if that makes sense, are def heavier!! 

Ive had very mild nausea

And im always hungry!!!!! 

I also pee a lot! 

And i have had mild AF pains since ive known although they have died down today yay!! 

Im the opposite of constipation, i poo more regularly and my wind is off the scale! i woke me and OH up this morning!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

pat5 said:


> Hi Gals,
> Congrtas to all of yoU.
> Am new to BnB only joined yesturday.
> Am 24 yrs, OH is 28, first month of TTC and got a BFP yesturday (22 Nov) 12DPO.
> First pregnancy also.
> EDD 30/07/2011.
> 
> Happy pregnancy to all. X

congrats!!!!! and welcome to BNB!! amazing that you were trying for one month!!!! super fertile!!!! H & H 8 months :D xx


----------



## marie_wills

pat5 said:


> Hi Gals,
> Congrtas to all of yoU.
> Am new to BnB only joined yesturday.
> Am 24 yrs, OH is 28, first month of TTC and got a BFP yesturday (22 Nov) 12DPO.
> First pregnancy also.
> EDD 30/07/2011.
> 
> Happy pregnancy to all. X

Wow I'm 24 too OH will be 28 in Feb, but saying that I'm 25 in Jan, I think I'll be due on 31st with our 1st :)

How lucky is that first month trying :) Congratulations !


----------



## Mark&Annie

Argh! I would have murdered him! LOL :D
My mum guessed... she knew we were trying and when I ummed and ahhd about whether I should eat pate yesterday, she knew! will have to tell Marks Mum soon, but just want to get a bit further ahead - this is still my 'period' week so I'm still so nervous!


----------



## MoonLove

Can i join? :blush:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Mark&Annie said:


> Argh! I would have murdered him! LOL :D
> My mum guessed... she knew we were trying and when I ummed and ahhd about whether I should eat pate yesterday, she knew! will have to tell Marks Mum soon, but just want to get a bit further ahead - this is still my 'period' week so I'm still so nervous!

yea i wasnt happy but he has this way of making me feel sorry for him! he was like I didnt know,,,,i was too excited LOL

ohh noooo!!!! thats the problem with food n drink! thats how i guessed with my best mate nat, we were out on my other best mates hen party and she wasnt drinking! i was like you are arnt you!! SCREEEEAMMMMMMMMM LOL!


----------



## SamiraNChris

gem_x said:


> Can i join? :blush:

corse you can luvvy!!!! sooo happy for you!!!! didnt think you would be over from TTC so quick!!!! did you!!!!! xx


----------



## MoonLove

SamiraNChris said:


> gem_x said:
> 
> 
> Can i join? :blush:
> 
> corse you can luvvy!!!! sooo happy for you!!!! didnt think you would be over from TTC so quick!!!! did you!!!!! xxClick to expand...

Not at all! :happydance:
I'd read so many horror stories of people coming off the pill and having awful false pregnancy symptoms for months and months, with no sign of AF - i figured it'd take AGES for my body to get back to normal - but once i'd OV'd (3 weeks after coming off the pill) i was very excited! But the whole actually getting pregnant part? Didn't believe that was going to happen til at least after christmas! :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

gem_x said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gem_x said:
> 
> 
> Can i join? :blush:
> 
> corse you can luvvy!!!! sooo happy for you!!!! didnt think you would be over from TTC so quick!!!! did you!!!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not at all! :happydance:
> I'd read so many horror stories of people coming off the pill and having awful false pregnancy symptoms for months and months, with no sign of AF - i figured it'd take AGES for my body to get back to normal - but once i'd OV'd (3 weeks after coming off the pill) i was very excited! But the whole actually getting pregnant part? Didn't believe that was going to happen til at least after christmas! :happydance:Click to expand...

wahhooo!!!! do you parents know you were TTC? are you going to tell them at xmas or wait till 12 weeks? or you already spilt the beans like me LOL xx


----------



## angie79

ohhhh am i the first August EDD :happydance:

XXX


----------



## SamiraNChris

im not sure hehe! were so lucky!! lovely summer babies! ourdoors kids parties, screw the children inflatables, the adults will be on them LOl x


----------



## MoonLove

SamiraNChris said:


> wahhooo!!!! do you parents know you were TTC? are you going to tell them at xmas or wait till 12 weeks? or you already spilt the beans like me LOL xx

Ahaha, i already told them!
I felt i had to tell them i was TTC as i stopped college at the same time - and i didn't want to keep lying about going to college. So we decided to tell them about our plans for a babe. That was about 3 weeks ago, and ever since my mom has been texting me and emailing me asking if i am pregnant yet. Its annoying, to say the least, and i know i would be very upset and annoyed if i'd gotten my period right now, with my mom saying 'PREGNANT?' :dohh:

We went to tell them last night and as we turned up without telling them, i think they knew why we were there! Told my Dad first and he was very happy, it was nice to have a conversation with him about it without my mom getting all emotional hahaha. Then Mom came home and started dancing around asking 'When is it due?' :dohh::blush:

My Husband isn't telling his parents until they call us. I don't know why he's holding back, he just isn't as excited to tell them. They live in Spain (not spanish!) and hes going to have to announce it over the phone, i guess its just not as personal, so hes not as bothered.

Oh, and my mom had already bought a baby romper. She ran upstairs and came down with a present bag and everyone went :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

angie79 said:


> ohhhh am i the first August EDD :happydance:
> 
> XXX

My FF chart says 3rd August for me :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

gem_x said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> wahhooo!!!! do you parents know you were TTC? are you going to tell them at xmas or wait till 12 weeks? or you already spilt the beans like me LOL xx
> 
> Ahaha, i already told them!
> I felt i had to tell them i was TTC as i stopped college at the same time - and i didn't want to keep lying about going to college. So we decided to tell them about our plans for a babe. That was about 3 weeks ago, and ever since my mom has been texting me and emailing me asking if i am pregnant yet. Its annoying, to say the least, and i know i would be very upset and annoyed if i'd gotten my period right now, with my mom saying 'PREGNANT?' :dohh:
> 
> We went to tell them last night and as we turned up without telling them, i think they knew why we were there! Told my Dad first and he was very happy, it was nice to have a conversation with him about it without my mom getting all emotional hahaha. Then Mom came home and started dancing around asking 'When is it due?' :dohh::blush:
> 
> My Husband isn't telling his parents until they call us. I don't know why he's holding back, he just isn't as excited to tell them. They live in Spain (not spanish!) and hes going to have to announce it over the phone, i guess its just not as personal, so hes not as bothered.
> 
> Oh, and my mom had already bought a baby romper. She ran upstairs and came down with a present bag and everyone went :dohh:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

hahaha! my mum was exactly the same!!! she has always been on the phone asking if my AF has arrived yet! and last month the witch was 10 days late and as i got home from work she was at my doorstep with a preg test!!! and now she knows shes always emailing, ringing, texting etc!!! my OH was the same, telling his parents wasnt a big deal as it was massive for me! i wanted to see my mums face lol!! 

im lucky as both my mum and my OH mum were dying to be grannies so i think we will be lucky on not havnig to buy much hehe! xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

I think my MIL might blow a gasket! We had a surprise wedding on the 14th (invited everyone to christening, then got married too!) She took a bit of a wobbler that she wasn't told.. well, it was our wedding and we did it ur way, get over it! My SIL had her baby 2 months ago, and she has voiced her opinion that that's enough Grandchildren for now... oh well, I might tell her on Friday....


----------



## MoonLove

SamiraNChris said:


> hahaha! my mum was exactly the same!!! she has always been on the phone asking if my AF has arrived yet! and last month the witch was 10 days late and as i got home from work she was at my doorstep with a preg test!!! and now she knows shes always emailing, ringing, texting etc!!! my OH was the same, telling his parents wasnt a big deal as it was massive for me! i wanted to see my mums face lol!!
> 
> im lucky as both my mum and my OH mum were dying to be grannies so i think we will be lucky on not havnig to buy much hehe! xx

My Husband is 24 and hes the youngest of 3. His older siblings don't have kids yet, and don't plan to anytime in the near future (i don't think) so i think he is happy to be the first expecting a child out of his family. I'm the oldest of 2 - i have a little sister, so i'm the first from my fam too :) Its very exciting. :happydance:

When we were engaged, we lived at my parents house for a year, and my mom was always petrified of me falling pregnant, even though she knew i was on the pill. It was honestly her worst nightmare!! :shrug: Since we got married last May and moved into our own flat, i think she saw us in a different light, and its nice. She sees that we have handled this repsonsibility, and i guess she believes we can handle a baby! :happydance: I think i will get alot of support from my mom and dad over the pregnancy, i guess its just sad that my husbands fam are so far away - he only really sees them once a year - and hes had to come to terms with the fact that our babe won't see that much of their grandparents, whereas, my parents living only 15 mins away, they'll be a big part of baby's life.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Mark&Annie said:


> I think my MIL might blow a gasket! We had a surprise wedding on the 14th (invited everyone to christening, then got married too!) She took a bit of a wobbler that she wasn't told.. well, it was our wedding and we did it ur way, get over it! My SIL had her baby 2 months ago, and she has voiced her opinion that that's enough Grandchildren for now... oh well, I might tell her on Friday....

oh no your MIL sounds like a nightmare!!!! all i care about is my mum being happy at the end of the day but it is nice for the MIL to be too! go you for the wedding though!!!! me and OH always joke that we will disappear to las vegas for our wedding which never goes down well but id love to do it! LOL x


----------



## Mark&Annie

we talked about disappearing, but the repercussions would not be worth it! 
She's not so bad really, I'm just a very laid back person and she's veeeery different to me!


----------



## SamiraNChris

gem_x said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> hahaha! my mum was exactly the same!!! she has always been on the phone asking if my AF has arrived yet! and last month the witch was 10 days late and as i got home from work she was at my doorstep with a preg test!!! and now she knows shes always emailing, ringing, texting etc!!! my OH was the same, telling his parents wasnt a big deal as it was massive for me! i wanted to see my mums face lol!!
> 
> im lucky as both my mum and my OH mum were dying to be grannies so i think we will be lucky on not havnig to buy much hehe! xx
> 
> My Husband is 24 and hes the youngest of 3. His older siblings don't have kids yet, and don't plan to anytime in the near future (i don't think) so i think he is happy to be the first expecting a child out of his family. I'm the oldest of 2 - i have a little sister, so i'm the first from my fam too :) Its very exciting. :happydance:
> 
> When we were engaged, we lived at my parents house for a year, and my mom was always petrified of me falling pregnant, even though she knew i was on the pill. It was honestly her worst nightmare!! :shrug: Since we got married last May and moved into our own flat, i think she saw us in a different light, and its nice. She sees that we have handled this repsonsibility, and i guess she believes we can handle a baby! :happydance: I think i will get alot of support from my mom and dad over the pregnancy, i guess its just sad that my husbands fam are so far away - he only really sees them once a year - and hes had to come to terms with the fact that our babe won't see that much of their grandparents, whereas, my parents living only 15 mins away, they'll be a big part of baby's life.Click to expand...

your situation is very similar to mine! im 24 and the oldest out of me n my sis, and my OH is the middle of 3 but the first! the eldest grandchild always gets the most loveage as I have experienced hehehe! me and OH arnt big on marriage though, im not fussed when we do so we are putting kids before it! a lot of people dont agree but i dont care hehe!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Mark&Annie said:


> we talked about disappearing, but the repercussions would not be worth it!
> She's not so bad really, I'm just a very laid back person and she's veeeery different to me!

yea my Oh's mum is the complete opposite to my mum! my mum is the same, laid back, fun to be around, a bit nuts where as Oh's mum is very proper! nice to have a contrast i guess! both grannies work in playschools anyway and my step dad is a deputy head teacher of a school from year 3 - 6 so they will be bought up in an amazing environment, plus my sister is children mad so I will have lots of people to palm the baby off to when ineed a break LOOOOL x


----------



## marie_wills

Yay just called the doc's and had it confirmed :) time to ring the midwife yay :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

SamiraNChris said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> we talked about disappearing, but the repercussions would not be worth it!
> She's not so bad really, I'm just a very laid back person and she's veeeery different to me!
> 
> yea my Oh's mum is the complete opposite to my mum! my mum is the same, laid back, fun to be around, a bit nuts where as Oh's mum is very proper! nice to have a contrast i guess! both grannies work in playschools anyway and my step dad is a deputy head teacher of a school from year 3 - 6 so they will be bought up in an amazing environment, plus my sister is children mad so I will have lots of people to palm the baby off to when ineed a break LOOOOL xClick to expand...

That is a fairly wicked set up! Lucky appleseed!


----------



## Mark&Annie

marie_wills said:


> Yay just called the doc's and had it confirmed :) time to ring the midwife yay :D

:happydance: CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Mark&Annie said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> we talked about disappearing, but the repercussions would not be worth it!
> She's not so bad really, I'm just a very laid back person and she's veeeery different to me!
> 
> yea my Oh's mum is the complete opposite to my mum! my mum is the same, laid back, fun to be around, a bit nuts where as Oh's mum is very proper! nice to have a contrast i guess! both grannies work in playschools anyway and my step dad is a deputy head teacher of a school from year 3 - 6 so they will be bought up in an amazing environment, plus my sister is children mad so I will have lots of people to palm the baby off to when ineed a break LOOOOL xClick to expand...
> 
> That is a fairly wicked set up! Lucky appleseed!Click to expand...

i know heheh! Your little boy is soooooooooooooooooooo cute! your pic always makes me chuckle! I LOVE the name joshua but one of my friends little boy is called it so its out the window for me really :( well its def out the iwindow if its a girl LOL x

Congrats on the docs eeeeeeek! my M/W appointment is booked for the 9th december, il only be 7w + 2 so its pretty early but im not complaining!!!!


----------



## cassie79

Hey all! I am due JUly 24th, so 5 weeks 2 days today! THis is my second child, my honey's first. I am 31, hubby is 47, and dd is 9. We weren't ttc but we weren't preventing either. SO EXCITED!!! 

Since I am coming in on in-law conversation: I have none to deal with! :happydance: Apparently my in-laws are total nightmares so my husband has nothing to do with them. My parents are awsome & very excited about the baby.


----------



## marie_wills

Mark&Annie said:


> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> Yay just called the doc's and had it confirmed :) time to ring the midwife yay :D
> 
> :happydance: CONGRATS!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

cassie79 said:


> Hey all! I am due JUly 24th, so 5 weeks 2 days today! THis is my second child, my honey's first. I am 31, hubby is 47, and dd is 9. We weren't ttc but we weren't preventing either. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Since I am coming in on in-law conversation: I have none to deal with! :happydance: Apparently my in-laws are total nightmares so my husband has nothing to do with them. My parents are awsome & very excited about the baby.

congrats!!!!!!!! oooh good thing you dont need to tell them then!!!!! do you not ever want to meet them? xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

SamiraNChris said:


> i know heheh! Your little boy is soooooooooooooooooooo cute! your pic always makes me chuckle! I LOVE the name joshua but one of my friends little boy is called it so its out the window for me really :( well its def out the iwindow if its a girl LOL x

Thanks! He makes me laugh all the time, he's such a good boy, easy birth, easy baby and always smiling - have been warned how easy I had it and am ready for the spawn of Satan next!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Mark&Annie said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> i know heheh! Your little boy is soooooooooooooooooooo cute! your pic always makes me chuckle! I LOVE the name joshua but one of my friends little boy is called it so its out the window for me really :( well its def out the iwindow if its a girl LOL x
> 
> Thanks! He makes me laugh all the time, he's such a good boy, easy birth, easy baby and always smiling - have been warned how easy I had it and am ready for the spawn of Satan next!!Click to expand...

hahaha i doubt that will happen! hopefully he/she follows in his footsteps :) xx


----------



## emk10

SamiraNChris said:


> emk10 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so much activity, I can't keep up!!!!! Congrats to all the new BFP's happy and healthy 9 months to all of us!!!
> 
> I feel crap today!!! My vision went all funny this morning and feel a little spaced out tinged with nausea and an eyeache!! I hate eyeache!! Oh well. Might have to call the docs at some point to let them know i'm pregnant and also ask about the vision issue as it was a bit scary!!! The joys of pregnancy starting early for me, was hoping to sneak in a few more weeks of feeling normal(ish) before the sickness etc started. But don't think thats gonna happen. Oh well at least it must mean all is ok!!!
> 
> I'm abit nervous tho as I start a new placement a week on monday on a female oncology (cancer) ward. Getting up a 5am, working 12 and a half hours and having to deal with such huge emotions is going to be difficult. I can sense a few tears!!!!
> 
> Anyway must go revise as I have an exam on monday!! This site is way too addictive for me.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well today x x
> 
> oh wow congrats on the job!!! is the placement for a uni course? never heard of the eye thing before!! sounds crazy haha! good luck for the exam in advance!! xxClick to expand...

Thanks Samira, no its not a job hun, just a placement on my nursing course. We spend 50% of our time in uni and 50% on placements. Thanks for the well wishes I'm kacking (sp!!) myself!!! 

Glad ur docs appt went well and not long to wait till midwife :happydance:. I've not even rang the docs yet. They are CRAP tho so I always hang off for as long as poss!! 

We haven't told anyone yet. Although I sneakily told my sis the other night as we went to an AHA concert and I couldn't drink so had to explain myself. Think we'll tell the inlaws at xmas to give them something to look forward to in the new year. I'll probs tell mine before then, but they'll be just like 'yeah thats great, hows uni??' My sis has 3 boys and I have 3 girls so its kinda old hat!! We are not telling the kids till after xmas either!! If I can hold out that long!!

Welcome to all the new BFP ladies and congrats!!! Its difficult to comment to everyone as theres loads of you and I have very limited time!! :dohh: Sure we'll soon all get to know each other tho over the coming months!!!:flower:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you. I just got my BFP yesterday (on my birthday!!!), I'm estimating my due date to be August 1st.


----------



## emk10

SamiraNChris said:


> emk10 said:
> 
> 
> Some symptoms whilst I remember!!!
> 
> 1) major constipation.
> 2) boobs heavier and veins more prominent.
> 3) nausea.
> 4) heartburn.
> 5) Major hunger issue (although this is now subsiding).
> 6) AF pains.
> 
> Right im deffo going now x
> 
> some of mine were similar!
> 
> My boobs have def got bigger and feel more solid if that makes sense, are def heavier!!
> 
> 
> Ive had very mild nausea
> 
> And im always hungry!!!!!
> 
> I also pee a lot!
> 
> And i have had mild AF pains since ive known although they have died down today yay!!
> 
> Im the opposite of constipation, i poo more regularly and my wind is off the scale! i woke me and OH up this morning!!!! xxClick to expand...

Nice!!! :haha: My OH would not be impressed!! I have to try and be discreet, he doesn't like me passing wind!!! He's a dork!!! 

I've been peeing loads too and yes it makes sense (the boobs), mine feel more solid too. Must be the milk ducts etc getting geared up for breastfeeding!!!:baby x


----------



## emk10

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to join you. I just got my BFP yesterday (on my birthday!!!), I'm estimating my due date to be August 1st.

Huge congrats and wow what a birthday present!!! Theres been a few of them on this thread!!! :happydance:


----------



## marie_wills

There's gonna be a lot of babies born from this thread lol 

I rang midwife and have an appointment for 8th December :) should only be 6 and 1/2 weeks then, didn't think I'd get one that soon :) thought I'd have had to wait at least a month.


----------



## angie79

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to join you. I just got my BFP yesterday (on my birthday!!!), I'm estimating my due date to be August 1st.

Yayyy another august baby
congrats Hun

xxx


----------



## MoonLove

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to join you. I just got my BFP yesterday (on my birthday!!!), I'm estimating my due date to be August 1st.

Woohoo! Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## funkymum

Hi all........ got my BFP last weekend and due 20th July (my dates), I'll be 40 on the 24th what a lovely birthday pressie that'll be.....


----------



## MoonLove

funkymum said:


> Hi all........ got my BFP last weekend and due 20th July (my dates), I'll be 40 on the 24th what a lovely birthday pressie that'll be.....

Brilliant news!! Congrats! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## fairycake1

I'm 30 - Hubby is 33, we've been seriously trying for about 4 years, and I was just about to give up hope!

I got my first BFP on Thursday, and then my second and third as well! Then on Friday I thought I might have imagined it so I bought a digital test - and yes - I am definately pregnant!
Had my first doctors appointment today - didn't test or anything, and said the midwife would be in touch with me, as they do home visits in my area so I don't have to go to the doctors. 
My EDD is 30th July.


----------



## Linzi

Got my BFP this morning - Im calculated a 2nd August baby :happydance: xxx

Congrats to everyone else on their BFPs also!!! xx


----------



## elliot

My EDD is July 24th! Happy 40 weeks ladies!


----------



## Roobs

Hi everyone!
My EDD is 26th July, but cant get in to see midwife for another 3 weeks! :dohh:
Hows everyone doing? I've been sooo tired this week


----------



## SamiraNChris

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to join you. I just got my BFP yesterday (on my birthday!!!), I'm estimating my due date to be August 1st.

yayyy go you!!! i was the same! got my bfp on the 24th bday :D best bday pressie I will ever get!!!! congratulations!!!!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

funkymum said:


> Hi all........ got my BFP last weekend and due 20th July (my dates), I'll be 40 on the 24th what a lovely birthday pressie that'll be.....

Congratulations!!!!!! imagine if he / she decides to pop out on your bday hehe!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

marie_wills said:


> There's gonna be a lot of babies born from this thread lol
> 
> I rang midwife and have an appointment for 8th December :) should only be 6 and 1/2 weeks then, didn't think I'd get one that soon :) thought I'd have had to wait at least a month.

I was the same hun! mine is booked for the 9th december and il be just past 7 weeks! i thought id have to wait till at leave 8 weeks to 10 weeks!!! not complaining though hehe! im going to book my early scan for 8 weeks i think to break up the wait to 12 week scan!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

emk10 said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emk10 said:
> 
> 
> Some symptoms whilst I remember!!!
> 
> 1) major constipation.
> 2) boobs heavier and veins more prominent.
> 3) nausea.
> 4) heartburn.
> 5) Major hunger issue (although this is now subsiding).
> 6) AF pains.
> 
> Right im deffo going now x
> 
> some of mine were similar!
> 
> My boobs have def got bigger and feel more solid if that makes sense, are def heavier!!
> 
> 
> Ive had very mild nausea
> 
> And im always hungry!!!!!
> 
> I also pee a lot!
> 
> And i have had mild AF pains since ive known although they have died down today yay!!
> 
> Im the opposite of constipation, i poo more regularly and my wind is off the scale! i woke me and OH up this morning!!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nice!!! :haha: My OH would not be impressed!! I have to try and be discreet, he doesn't like me passing wind!!! He's a dork!!!
> 
> I've been peeing loads too and yes it makes sense (the boobs), mine feel more solid too. Must be the milk ducts etc getting geared up for breastfeeding!!!:baby xClick to expand...

ahhh I dont think i could handle that! Thankfully my OH finds it as amusing as I do! I have a friend like your OH, hes not a londoner by any chance is he LOL! he says all londoners are like it hahaha! 

Do you find your nipples sore too?? this morning, cold + bra + tender nipples = rubbing = ouchies!!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

JUST TO SAY BIG FAT CONGRATS TO ALL YOU NEW GIRLIES WITH YOUR BFP'S!!! theres so many of us its unreal!!!!!! way to populate hehe!!!! how are you all so early on? any symptoms yet? are you going to tell parents etc asap or wait till 12 weeks? xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yeah this thread is growing quick! Congrats everyone! I'm loving the birthday BFPs :D

Fairycake1 that is fab news after such a long wait :happydance:


----------



## TaNasha

I am sooooo excited about being pregnant! it is still so unreal!


----------



## angie79

The only symptoms I have had is a bit of pulling and tugging and burping :haha:
we will be waiting until 12 weeks to tell anyone but I may try and convince him to let me tell my mum at 8 weeks at Christmas 

Xxx


----------



## raisin

Hey girls. Can I join? 

Me and DH have been married 3 years, live in York, and been TTC since May 2010. Sadly we had an early mc in July so we have had a tough few months but are SO OVER THE MOON to get our BFP on Saturday. :happydance:

EDD 2 August by my calculations. 

Not many symptoms up to now apart from sore bbs that come on a little now and again and feeling really tired hungry.


----------



## marie_wills

SamiraNChris said:


> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> There's gonna be a lot of babies born from this thread lol
> 
> I rang midwife and have an appointment for 8th December :) should only be 6 and 1/2 weeks then, didn't think I'd get one that soon :) thought I'd have had to wait at least a month.
> 
> I was the same hun! mine is booked for the 9th december and il be just past 7 weeks! i thought id have to wait till at leave 8 weeks to 10 weeks!!! not complaining though hehe! im going to book my early scan for 8 weeks i think to break up the wait to 12 week scan!!!! xxClick to expand...

I'm quite glad it's sooner rather than later, just be nice to have someone else say yes it's real and your having a baby lol :)

Wow what's this early scan your going to book ? I just thought you had one at 12 weeks and one at 20?

I'm sure the next few weeks will fly by :)


----------



## Twilighter<3

Hi can I join please! Came off the pill in June and am sooooo happy, I got my BFP on sunday on a FRER and then got a 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' on a digi yesterday! All seems very inreal right now! I'm sooo happy but very nervous! Have figured out I'm 4 weeks and 3 days, due date 30th July! :) congrats to everyone! Xxx


----------



## emily86

Hi all, got faint bfp yesterday and confirmed it with a digi today! estimated due date Aug 2nd! eeeeeeek I am SO excited!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congratulations! :happydance: Raisin, Twilighter and emily86!! :happydance:


----------



## marie_wills

Twilighter<3 said:


> Hi can I join please! Came off the pill in June and am sooooo happy, I got my BFP on sunday on a FRER and then got a 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' on a digi yesterday! All seems very inreal right now! I'm sooo happy but very nervous! Have figured out I'm 4 weeks and 3 days, due date 30th July! :) congrats to everyone! Xxx

Congratulations :) I'm a day behind you ,4 weeks and 2 days due on 31st July according to my calculations :) is this your 1st ?


----------



## fairycake1

I'm getting itchy/tingly nipples, and a bit of heartburn but that's it at the moment - how's everyone else for symptoms?


----------



## MoonLove

fairycake1 said:


> I'm getting itchy/tingly nipples, and a bit of heartburn but that's it at the moment - how's everyone else for symptoms?

Tummy ache - stretching feeling and sometimes feels slightly like AF cramp. Heartburn tonight and i'm SO exhausted.


----------



## Twilighter<3

marie_wills said:


> Twilighter<3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join please! Came off the pill in June and am sooooo happy, I got my BFP on sunday on a FRER and then got a 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' on a digi yesterday! All seems very inreal right now! I'm sooo happy but very nervous! Have figured out I'm 4 weeks and 3 days, due date 30th July! :) congrats to everyone! Xxx
> 
> Congratulations :) I'm a day behind you ,4 weeks and 2 days due on 31st July according to my calculations :) is this your 1st ?Click to expand...

Aww congrats to you! Maybe we can be buddies? :haha: how are you gettin on ?any symptoms? xx


----------



## MMonroe8

Hi! I went to the doc and she estimated my due date to be July 21. I had estimated it to be around July 26-29. Is this group still for me? Should I start a 'mid-July' group? :winkwink:


----------



## dchacon1978

Dont know if I should be over here just yet, faint bfp's and just wanted to say hi.. :)
I have been ttc since june of 2008.. loooong time..


----------



## Squeeker

Hey all!

I'm at 5+4 today, EDD of July 22. My first doctor's appointment is Thursday, and I'm SOOOO excited! DH and I had been trying for 4 months (we're both 28, this will be our first).

My symptoms have been all over the map, really... nausea, tiredness, and most lately some light cramping and extreme gas. Last night I had insatiable hunger! 

We're keeping it a secret until Christmas... does anyone have any good ideas for telling our parents on Christmas morning?


----------



## MMonroe8

Squeeker said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm at 5+4 today, EDD of July 22. My first doctor's appointment is Thursday, and I'm SOOOO excited! DH and I had been trying for 4 months (we're both 28, this will be our first).
> 
> My symptoms have been all over the map, really... nausea, tiredness, and most lately some light cramping and extreme gas. Last night I had insatiable hunger!
> 
> We're keeping it a secret until Christmas... does anyone have any good ideas for telling our parents on Christmas morning?

Hi Squeaker! Our plan is to surprise my brother and his family while we're visiting for Christmas. We will bring our stockings and hang them next to their stockings...but, we will add an extra stocking and see who picks up on it first! Just an idea, if you want to do something like that for your parents.


----------



## Mark&Annie

MMonroe8 said:


> Squeeker said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I'm at 5+4 today, EDD of July 22. My first doctor's appointment is Thursday, and I'm SOOOO excited! DH and I had been trying for 4 months (we're both 28, this will be our first).
> 
> My symptoms have been all over the map, really... nausea, tiredness, and most lately some light cramping and extreme gas. Last night I had insatiable hunger!
> 
> We're keeping it a secret until Christmas... does anyone have any good ideas for telling our parents on Christmas morning?
> 
> Hi Squeaker! Our plan is to surprise my brother and his family while we're visiting for Christmas. We will bring our stockings and hang them next to their stockings...but, we will add an extra stocking and see who picks up on it first! Just an idea, if you want to do something like that for your parents.Click to expand...

Brilliant! I love it! Would take my Gran all Christmas :haha:

Symptom wise, just feeling my uterus stretch now and again, gassy and a bit bloated. Last time I don't know how far gone I was when I tested but I had sore nips. I've only just stopped breastfeeding so maybe they're old hats at this now and they're not gonna get too excited! 

I didn't get much in the way of symptoms last time, a little bit of nausea. Not like my SIL who couldn't keep anything down, boy was I smug! We were preg at same time, cousins 5 weeks apart. Think I'm on my own this time, her hubby would faint if they had another!


----------



## raisin

Squeeker said:


> We're keeping it a secret until Christmas... does anyone have any good ideas for telling our parents on Christmas morning?

Put something in their Christmas cracker!


----------



## marie_wills

Twilighter<3 said:


> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twilighter<3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join please! Came off the pill in June and am sooooo happy, I got my BFP on sunday on a FRER and then got a 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' on a digi yesterday! All seems very inreal right now! I'm sooo happy but very nervous! Have figured out I'm 4 weeks and 3 days, due date 30th July! :) congrats to everyone! Xxx
> 
> Congratulations :) I'm a day behind you ,4 weeks and 2 days due on 31st July according to my calculations :) is this your 1st ?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww congrats to you! Maybe we can be buddies? :haha: how are you gettin on ?any symptoms? xxClick to expand...

Yes definitely be nice to have someone who's pretty much going through the same stages :) I've had lower back ache on and off, boobs bigger and slightly sore at times, green veins more noticable, I noticed a slight pain in the middle of my chest last night when taking deep breaths but that seems to have gone now, so far no sickness and still eating normal, maybe feeling a little but hungry , well more so than normal but nothing too bad :)

How about you ? Have you been to see docs or booked midwife appointment yet? I've Been for test with docs and booked midwife app for 8th dec, I'll be about 6 1/2 weeks then :) can't wait !


----------



## MoonLove

raisin said:


> Squeeker said:
> 
> 
> We're keeping it a secret until Christmas... does anyone have any good ideas for telling our parents on Christmas morning?
> 
> Put something in their Christmas cracker!Click to expand...

Lmao, knowing my family, they'd split the cracker, the little surprise i hid in it would go flying behind the sofa and they'd be like "Oh this ones got nothing inside!" :dohh:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

HI everyone, it looks like there were some new BFP's since the last time I checked... CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I wish I could wait until Christmas to tell everyone, but they'll know when I don't have wine tomorrow at Thanksgiving. At least it will just be family that knows this early, how about everyone else?


----------



## raisin

We couldn't wait until Christmas either. Told my MIL and 2 brothers in law at the weekend. Travelling to Surrey on Saturday to tell my mom, sister and brother! Having 2 sets of divorced parents and difficult relationships with the dads on either side, they can wait until after Christmas, he he! 

I dont know how to tell my mom and siblings. I thought I might turn up with some bottles of babysham and see what they say but we went to so many stores and cant find any. It's like they just stopped making them!


----------



## BattyNora

Hi ladies, I'm bundling in here if that is okay! 

I have only found out this morning that I am pregnant, and my doctor game me a date of 27th July, althought I make it 1st August! 

Me and OH weren't actually trying - we were more WTT but only using a mix of "safe period" and withdrawal method (although TMI is that is was more stop before he got anywhere near that - or so we thought!). 

I was due on Monday, and have been having nausea the last week, very gassy and a bit bloated, AF like cramps and sore BB like normally before AF appears....I thought maybe I got the LMP date wrong and I wasn't due for another day or so, but something made me think I should do a test this morning.

I sat there reading the paper for the three minutes after POAS and I honestly did not think this would come up. Saying I was shocked when I looked at the clear pink link would be an understatement! 

Been to the docs to confirm this morning..so ladies..here I am in first tri!!! 

I can't stop smiling! I didn't want to be WTT but I knew it was the right thing really for us at the moment, but I am so happy. It might not be the ideal time, but it won't stop us.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Im soo sad, i still dont have a BFP but i have all the syptoms..

heavier boobs
nausea
bloating/pants i cant zip up anymore
cramps
implantation bleeding at 8 - 10 DPO
dizziness
hunger/cravings
some mood swings/random crying
peeing more then 8 times a day

yesterday morning it was still BFN


:cry:


----------



## ess

I went to the docs this morning after a bit of spotting yesterday (panic!) but the Doctor was so lovely and reassured me that it was quite common and likely to be implantation bleeding (relief!). I'm have a scan at 6 weeks 1 day tomorrow just in case (not sure how I feel about that one? scared and excited?). I am so lucky to have such a lovely doctor (pleased!).

All good though- no pain and just usual bloating, gaaaassssyy, smelly breath, weeing a lot - so pleased I work from home!!

On another note: Any runners out there? I'm taking this week off and then starting up again- doc said that exercise is very good for me and baby, and should make it easier to deliver without pain relief. Yay!


----------



## marie_wills

Congratulations :) all :D busy July/August for babies I wonder how many boys and girls we'll have :) are any of you going to find out the sex at the 20wk scan ? Or are most waiting for a surprise ?

As much as I'd love to know , im such a planner, my OH really would rather a surprise so I guess I'm waiting the whole remaining 8 months lol


----------



## LaLaBelle

Anyone else sick of getting up three times a night to pee?


----------



## Mark&Annie

ess said:


> On another note: Any runners out there? I'm taking this week off and then starting up again- doc said that exercise is very good for me and baby, and should make it easier to deliver without pain relief. Yay!

My little SIL ran from the beginning till she couldn't anymore! She's always been a runner (the thought makes me physically sick) and didn't have any problems. I walk my dogs for over an hour everyday, I did with no.1, got a bit slower past week 30, then just managed to get to a bench and throw sticks! I had a good birth and was back out again with my 5 day old son :D



marie_wills said:


> Congratulations :) all :D busy July/August for babies I wonder how many boys and girls we'll have :) are any of you going to find out the sex at the 20wk scan ? Or are most waiting for a surprise ?
> 
> As much as I'd love to know , im such a planner, my OH really would rather a surprise so I guess I'm waiting the whole remaining 8 months lol

We are going to find out :D Didn't with Joshua as that was fun having a surprise, this time we'd like to know and get him used to the idea of whatever is coming. Although I was initially adamant I wanted a girl this time, we now would love a brother for Joshua :D Of course we don't mind and are super excited either way, but you always think about sex, don't you?!


----------



## kee

:happydance: i'm new to this site 
thought id join [= i found out i am expecting 4 days ago after TTC for 12 months.. i have a cyst on my overy so i never ever thought it would happen but here i am =)
i will be 5 weeks on saturday and my due date is july 30th.. supperrr excited,


----------



## Mark&Annie

kee said:


> :happydance: i'm new to this site
> thought id join [= i found out i am expecting 4 days ago after TTC for 12 months.. i have a cyst on my overy so i never ever thought it would happen but here i am =)
> i will be 5 weeks on saturday and my due date is july 30th.. supperrr excited,

Fabulous news! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Wow i have missed on so much after 1 day!! Or 12 hours!!!! This will be a long post replying to you all hehe!

TaNasha  (hehe love your name) Im uber excited toooo!!! I cant believe we got another 8 months of this! My friend is 7 months gone now and shes sad shes going to lose her bump soon! She loves it lol! She says she feels the most confident she has in ages because of it! I cant wait for that!!! 

Angie: What do you mean by tugging and pulling? Ooooh definitely convince him for xmas! It would be an amazing xmas pressie for the parents!!!! Are you going to get an early scan? If you are get it at 7 weeks and then you can give them a pic too! 

Welcome Raisin!! Sorry to hear about your early M/C! I really hope this time its time for you!!!!! Your symptoms sound v similar to mine :D 

Marie_wills  the early scan im having im booking myself, theres loads of private places where you can have a scan from 6 weeks  the one im going to costs £60 &#61514; But yea other than that its then 12 weeks then 20 weeks! Il get a Doppler at 12 weeks though so I can listen to the little one all the time hehe ! 

Welcome Twilighter & Emily86!!!! Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!were so lucky! Lovely summer babies wooohoooo! 

Fairycake1  my symptoms are settling a little today, my hunger is no way as bad as it was the past couple of days but my boobs have got bigger and feel so tender and a lot firmer! Also my nipples are painful too, especially in the cold!!!! I am also feeling a lot more irritable and short fused today but that may be due to lack of sleep last night! I need my sleep otherwise im a tired grouchball LOL 

Haha Monroe8!! Your more than welcome here  when was your last AF then? How come she dated so different to you??

Dcachon: you should definitely be here! My bfps were soooo faint at first, i was convinced they were evaps even though i did three!!!! Congrats on your bfp!!!! Your similar to me, i had been TTC for over a year as my OH had sperm problems (feel free to look at my journal on facebook, Ickle Bean Journal) but im here now yay!!! 

Squeeker  Congrats on your BFP!!!! Ahh your so strong holding it till xmas!!!! I said I would do that to my OH then i had to tell my mum the next day!!!! I have started a couple threads about how to tell the parents  the links are here (ps even though same name they are in different areas of BNB) Had some fab ideas from girlies xx
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...4596-creative-ideas-please-tell-old-dear.html
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/464598-creative-ideas-please-tell-old-dear.html

Im so glad im not the only one that couldnt wait till xmas after reading all your posts! And im glad i didnt too! When I told my mum i was going to wait till xmas she was like NOOOOOOOOOO i would have killed you LOL! She wants to be involved in everything, she has been so desperate to be a nan for ages!!!!! 

BattyNora  congratulations on your BFP!!! I think things happen for a reason so even though you were WTT it is your time!!! And by the sounds of how happy you are its a great thing yay!!!! There is no ideal time, theres always worries, are we old enough, financially stable etc but if you think like that it will never be time :D

EvieVonKittie  sorry you havent had your BFP yet but your symptoms sound promising! What tests are you using? Try getting a FRER?? What DPO are you now, whens your AF due? Xx

Ess: I wish i was as dedicated as you! I used to go to the gym regularly but as soon as I got my BFP i cancelled my gym immediately LOL! I think its going to be a waste of money as il be always tired! I do have 2 boxer dogs though so they need lots of walking so i wont lose out completely!

AMarie im 100% finding out the sex! I cant do surprises loool plus I want to be able to do nursery and get the right clothes for him / her! Im going to have a 4d scan too hehe

Welcome Kee!!!!! Congratulations! Fab news about passing the cyst!!!! Woohooo!!! 

Markandannie your little joshuas pic still gets me! Hes tooooo cute!!!!!!! 
I think thats about everyone haha!!!! Sorry bout the mega post! Il try not to leave the thread that long again LOL

We need to make a name for this thread!!!! I was thinking that coz its end july / beg august our babas will be leo or cancers, but I couldnt put these together and make a nice name!!! Cancer is a crab isnt it and Leo is a lion so i did think Crabby Lions but that makes us sound like grumpy beasts LOL!!!!!

I cant believe how many of us there are! Shall I do the thing that someone else has done on another thread, named everyone against the dates?!! Be good to see how many of us there are!? When I get home il go through and try and get everyones dates from tickers, or you can make it easier for me and post your dates  

xx


----------



## Linzi

Just been to Drs :) he's put me at 5 1/2 weeks, EDD 27th July :) xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

SamiraNChris, I'm estimating my due date to be August 1st! 
This is a talkative thread, that's nice, good to hear how everyone is doing. 
I don't think I'm going to find out the sex, but I could definitely change my mind. 
Been feeling a bit queezy and hungry all day- I don't remember starting symptoms so early with DS!!!


----------



## Linzi

I feel different this time too to both times Ive been pregnant, very strange!!

How old is your LO hun? x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Linzi said:


> I feel different this time too to both times Ive been pregnant, very strange!!
> 
> How old is your LO hun? x

He just turned 2 at the beginning of November, I see your LO is about 2 1/2- I'm really hoping for a girl this time, boys are CRAZY!!! I can't leave him alone for a second or he has the house destroyed, how about you?


----------



## marie_wills

Oh wow 6wk scan too what is a doppler? Think we'll just wait for the 12 week, I bet it can get quite expensive. Id love to find out the sex but I would rather my oh and me agree on it so If he really wants a surprise I'll wait :) I think it will still be nice when he tells me what we've had when lil one arrives :)


----------



## elliot

DH and I are currently thinking we won't find out the gender. But for some reason I feel just sure the bean's a boy.

Always wanted a girl... was afraid I wouldn't know what to do with a boy as I never had any brothers. 

But ever since I fell PG I've been talking to my little boy bean in my belly and feeling happy as pie about it. We'll see if my intuition's right!


----------



## Linzi

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Linzi said:
> 
> 
> I feel different this time too to both times Ive been pregnant, very strange!!
> 
> How old is your LO hun? x
> 
> He just turned 2 at the beginning of November, I see your LO is about 2 1/2- I'm really hoping for a girl this time, boys are CRAZY!!! I can't leave him alone for a second or he has the house destroyed, how about you?Click to expand...

Yeah Seth is 2 1/2 in about a week, he's crazy too never stops running around & chatting all the time, I love having a boy I dunno if I could deal with a girl :rofl: But would love one though still all the same!!

It would be nice to have a girl because my mam and i have never had a very good relationship so it would be nice to have someone to go shopping with & go to the pics... but at the same time having a boy is awesome and he's so loving and kind. Plus we still have all of his stuff :rofl:

xxx


----------



## TaNasha

i have my 1st symptom, sore boobs! whoohoo!!

and i have this very weird feeling in my tummy, cant really explain it


----------



## Mark&Annie

SamiraNChris said:


> We need to make a name for this thread!!!! I was thinking that coz its end july / beg august our babas will be leo or cancers, but I couldnt put these together and make a nice name!!! Cancer is a crab isnt it and Leo is a lion so i did think Crabby Lions but that makes us sound like grumpy beasts LOL!!!!!
> 
> xx

Crabby Lions??!!! :haha: Cubs? Nippers?! Bit cuter!!


----------



## angie79

By tugging and pulling I mean in my tummy - it's a weird feeling that comes and goes I guess it's all the stretching etc
I have a feeling the oh will put a stop on the early scan - what a lovely present

xxx


----------



## Linzi

Im SO hungry :| I wasnt like this with my son I was puking everywhere from the day I found out :rofl:

I dont mind just want to watch my weight a bit better this time but its soooo hard when my brain is screaming KFC!!!!!!! xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

OMG Linzi, you and I are totally the same! With DS I was throwing up all the time, right now I'm thinking about getting out some snacks even though I had lunch just a short while ago, ugh! I have to do a better job with my weight on this one than I did the last!


----------



## Linzi

TTCNumbertwo said:


> OMG Linzi, you and I are totally the same! With DS I was throwing up all the time, right now I'm thinking about getting out some snacks even though I had lunch just a short while ago, ugh! I have to do a better job with my weight on this one than I did the last!

maybe girls for us!! That's what they say isn't it? Just bump with a boy, ass & hips with a girl!! x


----------



## Mark&Annie

I ate like there was no tomorrow with my son, had tiny bit of nausea but ate through it! Put on 3 stone!!! Ass, thighs, tummy, EVERYWHERE!!! Took 6 months to get rid of it.
I swear I am not putting on that much weight this time round!


----------



## BattyNora

SamiraNChris - that was an impressive post! You're not going to be missing anything this next 9 months are you!?! 

Told my OH on the way back from work. Tried to make it home but had to pull over and tell him. Bless his face, this look of excitement passed over before confusion stamped itself across! Me, being a bit scared of his reaction because its such a suprise, apologised a hundred times and burst into tears - he just hugged me, kissed me and said everything will be absolutely fine. I love that man! So relieved he's happy too! 

RE. finding out the sex, OH has said he would like to, and I know I would probably too, but we'll see in 15 odd weeks!! 

Oh and TTCNumbertwo (and you SamiraNChris!) - I make myself due 1st August too, as my LMP was 19th Oct and have 34 day cycles! Nice to have someone with the same EDD! 

And the only name I could come up with was "Midsummer Dreams"...as in shakesspear but that is awful! We will think of one!


----------



## dchacon1978

I am still waiting for it to hit, but i never really get symptoms early, except lack of af, so I guess it will sink in when the witch doesnt arrive on the 29th, still havent told dh yet, waiting for after missed af, although he will start guessing soon, I was curious, which code do you use for a ticker? and do you have to have a certain amount of posts to activate this feature. :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

maybe girls for us!! That's what they say isn't it? Just bump with a boy, ass & hips with a girl!! 

Great, like my ass and hips need any help:dohh:


----------



## dchacon1978

lol, that was true for me.. my last two girls, about did me in in the lower area, my first three boys took it easy on me, so kinda hopin for a boy, lol..


----------



## BattyNora

I think I'll put my request in for a boy then too ;-) I really am only joking - give me the tummy or the ass and hips - I really don't give a monkeys right now...! 

Does anyone else feel like it isn't happening - I've only done one test but I've convinced myself it was a mistake, even though the doc confirmed. I guess its because I only found out today...but still...I'm expecting someone to jump out and tell me its a joke!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

BattyNora- I've done 5 hpt's and have had my blood test done at the doc's and I still don't believe it- its so surreal!


----------



## CandyApple19

just wanted to say congrats to u lot!! Next the september lot will be coming over!!! Have a great first tri. i leave in just under 3weeks!! :-D it'll fly!


----------



## dchacon1978

BattyNora said:


> I think I'll put my request in for a boy then too ;-) I really am only joking - give me the tummy or the ass and hips - I really don't give a monkeys right now...!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like it isn't happening - I've only done one test but I've convinced myself it was a mistake, even though the doc confirmed. I guess its because I only found out today...but still...I'm expecting someone to jump out and tell me its a joke!

:thumbup:yup, after so much wishing hoping, and surgeries, i am just hoping for a healthy beany baby.. :happydance:


----------



## Squeeker

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! I am sure my parents will kill me for waiting to tell them, especially my mom... but they live 800km away and I don't really want to tell them over the phone! Christmas will be the first time I see them since I found out myself!

The stocking and cracker ideas are cute, but we don't do those traditions so it wouldn't really work.



> On another note: Any runners out there? I'm taking this week off and then starting up again- doc said that exercise is very good for me and baby, and should make it easier to deliver without pain relief. Yay!

Ess, I'm a runner too, but up here in the Great White North (AKA Canada) it's too treacherous to run when you're NOT pregnant in the winter! I run from April to November and then take a break through the winter. In the winter I walk the dogs twice a day, about an hour or so total. I've also started stretching and am going to talk to my doctor about exercises I can do indoors (fitness ball, etc) tomorrow.


----------



## dchacon1978

I also only do running during the warmer months, (I live in the UP, Mi, about 17 miles from the border with Ontario) so i know what you mean about treacherous roads, I dont even like walking outside with the dog, he pulls, and a lil bit of ice gets underneath, Watch out!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Can I join? I just got my BFP today! Due aug 6!


----------



## marie_wills

Congratulations all new BFP's :) I can't believe how many are in this group already lol hopefully we'll All have a pleasant happy and healthy 8 months :D

I was just wondering, quick question to those of you who've had children before, when does the sickness start ? Have I got it to look forward to or have I escaped it? I'm guessing it's just round the corner lol hope not.


----------



## carterclan02

Ill join!!!
I am 30 and DH is 32...We alredy have 5 wonderful children..4 boys and 1 girl..My oldest is 13 and my youngest is 5..We had been ttc 2 months before I got my BFP at 12 dpo..Although we are so very happy and just over the moon we also know nothing is promised which puts a damper on the joy!! I seen my O.B. and pregnacy was confirmed by urine and blood..My hcg level was 38 and they said baby has only been implanted 5 days..I go for my first ultrasound dec 14th and I can't wait..But so far im told everything is looking great!!!


----------



## Twilighter<3

marie_wills said:


> Twilighter<3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twilighter<3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join please! Came off the pill in June and am sooooo happy, I got my BFP on sunday on a FRER and then got a 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' on a digi yesterday! All seems very inreal right now! I'm sooo happy but very nervous! Have figured out I'm 4 weeks and 3 days, due date 30th July! :) congrats to everyone! Xxx
> 
> Congratulations :) I'm a day behind you ,4 weeks and 2 days due on 31st July according to my calculations :) is this your 1st ?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww congrats to you! Maybe we can be buddies? :haha: how are you gettin on ?any symptoms? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely be nice to have someone who's pretty much going through the same stages :) I've had lower back ache on and off, boobs bigger and slightly sore at times, green veins more noticable, I noticed a slight pain in the middle of my chest last night when taking deep breaths but that seems to have gone now, so far no sickness and still eating normal, maybe feeling a little but hungry , well more so than normal but nothing too bad :)
> 
> How about you ? Have you been to see docs or booked midwife appointment yet? I've Been for test with docs and booked midwife app for 8th dec, I'll be about 6 1/2 weeks then :) can't wait !Click to expand...


No not seen doc or made midwife appt yet, seeing the doc on monday! :) havin a few symptoms but wish i had something more, i am very tired, some aches and period like pains, i am sooooo thirsty and i can smelll everything from miles away :haha: have had a bit of brown discharge that im concerned about but will mention to the doc, you had anything like that? i am counting down the days, every day is a little bit further! I just want a scan! i want to know everything is ok with my bean!! xxx


----------



## leafygreenmum

:hi: Hellooooo everyone! So glad to be here, really excited to be preggas at last!
We have been WTT because my OH had a vasectomy 7 years ago, before he met me, then he had it reversed on 27th Sep and I got my :bfp: on 16th Nov, our 1st cycle TTC!!! :happydance:
I already have 2 kiddos from a previous relationship, so does my OH, but this will be our 1st together! The last time I was preggo was 13 years ago, so this all feels new to me. :loopy:


----------



## Mark&Annie

marie_wills said:


> Congratulations all new BFP's :) I can't believe how many are in this group already lol hopefully we'll All have a pleasant happy and healthy 8 months :D
> 
> I was just wondering, quick question to those of you who've had children before, when does the sickness start ? Have I got it to look forward to or have I escaped it? I'm guessing it's just round the corner lol hope not.

I think I got slightly queasy at 6 weeks, but I wouldn't call what I had sickness. I was very lucky :D


----------



## raisin

I cant figure out my due date. Maybe I'm being stupid but can someone help me?

My AF has been irregular last few months ranging from 28-38 days. My last AF was 22 October and I got a +OPK on 7 November. 

Confused.com :wacko:


----------



## Mark&Annie

when you see a GP, they use a wheel, same for everyone, based on 28 day cycle, work it out from ur last menstrual period. So you'd be due 29th July according to the NHS! Do you know what day you ovulated? You can work it out from that too, which is more accurate to you personally.

I'll be registered as due 28th July, but from FF I know my O day, and will be due 3rd Aug. Whether they'll take that into account I have no idea


----------



## peterspixie

I will join...just got married October 10th and just found out I am a late ovulator and am about 5 weeks :) Hope we can all share some stories over our 9 months + together!


----------



## SnapDragon

Hello, 

I want to joint too! 
This will be my 2nd child, I'm praying that this little beanie will stick after a loss at the beginning of august.
My EDD is 31st July. 
I've got nausia and sensitive boobs, and an ache in my left hip joint on and off. Hope it's all a positive sign.
Lots of glue for everyone!


----------



## hevGsd

Hello everyone! 

I found out yesterday that I am pregnant!! Cant believe it, I really didn't think this would happen for a long time! :happydance:
I am 23 and OH is 24 we have been together for just over 6 years and are...well I should say "was" going to be! getting married next August! We think that we are going to put the wedding off until next year and go travelling for a month or 2 before the baby comes :thumbup:
I have very bad PCOS so my chances of miscarrying are quite high, I'm really scared about it.
We started NTNP 5 years ago and started seriously TTC 4 years ago.

Congratulations everyone!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

hevGsd that fantastic!!! Congrats, fingers crossed all goes well. I have a friend who's also been TTC for 4 years, and has PCOS, she's on here 2nd clomid cycle, I think I should tell her you are here :D


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

marie_wills said:


> Congratulations all new BFP's :) I can't believe how many are in this group already lol hopefully we'll All have a pleasant happy and healthy 8 months :D
> 
> I was just wondering, quick question to those of you who've had children before, when does the sickness start ? Have I got it to look forward to or have I escaped it? I'm guessing it's just round the corner lol hope not.

With my son I started getting sick around 6 weeks, but I hear lots of women who start getting sick right away. I hope you can avoid the sickness!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome to all the ladies who just got thier BFP's... THis is soo exciting!


----------



## marie_wills

Hello, I've not had any coloured discharge as yet but I've read s lot do, maybe I'll get that at some point I'm not sure, maybe one to ask the midwife a week on wednesday :) I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. 

Im hoping the days fly by, I think the scan will make it so much more real, can't come soon enough, I'm guessing it'll be sometime in the new year :) mid Jan :) 



Twilighter<3 said:


> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twilighter<3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twilighter<3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join please! Came off the pill in June and am sooooo happy, I got my BFP on sunday on a FRER and then got a 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' on a digi yesterday! All seems very inreal right now! I'm sooo happy but very nervous! Have figured out I'm 4 weeks and 3 days, due date 30th July! :) congrats to everyone! Xxx
> 
> Congratulations :) I'm a day behind you ,4 weeks and 2 days due on 31st July according to my calculations :) is this your 1st ?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww congrats to you! Maybe we can be buddies? :haha: how are you gettin on ?any symptoms? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely be nice to have someone who's pretty much going through the same stages :) I've had lower back ache on and off, boobs bigger and slightly sore at times, green veins more noticable, I noticed a slight pain in the middle of my chest last night when taking deep breaths but that seems to have gone now, so far no sickness and still eating normal, maybe feeling a little but hungry , well more so than normal but nothing too bad :)
> 
> How about you ? Have you been to see docs or booked midwife appointment yet? I've Been for test with docs and booked midwife app for 8th dec, I'll be about 6 1/2 weeks then :) can't wait !Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not seen doc or made midwife appt yet, seeing the doc on monday! :) havin a few symptoms but wish i had something more, i am very tired, some aches and period like pains, i am sooooo thirsty and i can smelll everything from miles away :haha: have had a bit of brown discharge that im concerned about but will mention to the doc, you had anything like that? i am counting down the days, every day is a little bit further! I just want a scan! i want to know everything is ok with my bean!! xxxClick to expand...


----------



## marie_wills

TTCNumbertwo said:


> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations all new BFP's :) I can't believe how many are in this group already lol hopefully we'll All have a pleasant happy and healthy 8 months :D
> 
> I was just wondering, quick question to those of you who've had children before, when does the sickness start ? Have I got it to look forward to or have I escaped it? I'm guessing it's just round the corner lol hope not.
> 
> With my son I started getting sick around 6 weeks, but I hear lots of women who start getting sick right away. I hope you can avoid the sickness!Click to expand...

Oh hope so, although I bet it does make you feel more pregnant having the sickness lol we'll see, so far so good but it's still such early days .


----------



## MoonLove

elliot said:


> DH and I are currently thinking we won't find out the gender. But for some reason I feel just sure the bean's a boy.
> 
> Always wanted a girl... was afraid I wouldn't know what to do with a boy as I never had any brothers.
> 
> But ever since I fell PG I've been talking to my little boy bean in my belly and feeling happy as pie about it. We'll see if my intuition's right!

I'm the same, i feel that i will hae a baby boy, but the rest of my fam are saying girl. My husband, i think, wants a girl, as he wants an older sister for our family - but right now i'm so happy just to know theres a little baby growing inside me, i wouldn't care either way. We're not finding out the gender until birth either :)


----------



## Mum2miller

Congrats to everyone! with my last pregnancy i was sick for just a few days after finding out at 4 weeks, then it went away till 6 weeks. but this time since before i even knew i had full on M/S and as of yet it hasnt stopped so 8 days so far of being :sick: at least 5 times a day... i dont mind though. With my last pregnancy i actually found it a little comforting cause it was such a obvious sign of pregnancy. What have your blood results been for HCG levels?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats MumToMiller... I just read your journal and am now crying my eyes out :'( I can't begin to understand what you've been through, H&h for the next 9 months xxxx


----------



## Mum2miller

Mark&Annie said:


> Congrats MumToMiller... I just read your journal and am now crying my eyes out :'( I can't begin to understand what you've been through, H&h for the next 9 months xxxx

Thankyou, h&h 8 months to you also. I just noticed your sig did you only get married last week?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh yeah it's 8 months now! LOL :D Yeah we've been together 4 years, friends from school and just got married :D We organised for our son to be christened, and invited everyone, after the ceremony the Priest announced we were also getting married! Priceless faces, no one but my Mum knew!


----------



## Mum2miller

oh wow how beautiful!! Congratulations! and you must have found out almost to the day that you were expecting.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I took a pack of two test away on our honeymoon, tested 7DPO and 9DPO, BFNs... had weird lucid dreams on the saturday, had to take a test when I got up... 11DPO and BFP! So I told Mark on the Sunday, our one week anniversary :D


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ohh noo me again! Missed loads again too nooooooooo! I will do the names at the beginning of the post tonight, was really busy last night! 

Massive congratulations to any newbies!!!!! Hope we all have a fantastic happy and helthy 9 months!!!!! 

Marie_wills &#8211; a Doppler is similar to what the sonographer has at an ultrasound but it just picks up a heartbeat, you can get not so good ones for pretty cheap but there is also a rental service for a really good one thats £10 a month too! Il probs see what i can get on ebay! 

Im 100% finding out the gender of my ickle bean! Im an organisation freak and i want to be able to do nursery in girly or boy theme, and also buy clothes and toys suitable too other than just getting neutral colours! 

Ohhhh if thats true about the ass n hips with lots of eating i def have a girl! Im eating for England!!! I try as hard as poss to do it healthy but its hard all the time! I just eat healthy during the day at work as its easy to and then stuff my face with a nice big dinner at home!! 

Mark & annie &#8211; fab idea!!! Hmmm so it could be nipping cubs? Any one else creative that can make a name! Im useless at this sort of thing!!!! Ooooooh i just saw your name too battynora!!! Its lovely!!!!!!!!! Midsummer dreams!! Awww! Anyone else got any ideas for the group name?! We can have a vote off hehehe! 

Dchachon you have to use the forum code for the ticker if thats any help??? You just need to be an active member to be able to do it i think which you are

Twilighter brown discharge is normal in most girls! A lot of girls on here i have seen have spotting and all is fine! Don&#8217;t worry &#61514; although def tell the doc they may give you an early scan! 

Raisin was the 22oct the first day of your AF? If so your due date should be 29th July &#61514; 2 days after mine! Im not sure how different cycles make it though! I think most just base it at 40 weeks after your AF. Mark and annie, I tried telling my GP about when I ovulated and she didn&#8217;t want to know ahah! She said it makes no difference to due date calculations which I though was weird but oh well !

So i need thread name ideas and due dates girlies!!! I wil then add it all tonight!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

mum2miller your journal and video had me in tears! i am so so sorry for your loss! i wish and hope for you to have a healthy pregnancy and little baby this time around!


----------



## Silverwing

Yay, midwife just dated me at being due on the 18th of July! Awesomeness with custard.


----------



## BattyNora

Congrat to all the new BFP, H&H 9 months to us all!! 

Woo Silverwing - how did the appt go? I'm intrigued as I've got 2 1/2 weeks to wait! 

And can I just say,...oh goodness me, my BBs hurt like nothing i've ever felt today. This is not just like normal AF BB's like the last few days - this is "oh my, my nipples are on fire!!!" Maybe I should sing that along to the King of Leon song!

Oh - and just got my mother to pick up a FRER...line came up straight away...I'm beginning to believe it!!!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

:thumbup: I like Midsummer Dreamers


----------



## SamiraNChris

Yea i do too!!!! OK il try and make a little pic thingy tonight! what sort of pic should i put as the back ground, something sunny and happy! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

maybe try and find a baby with sunnies on LOL


----------



## raisin

Hmmm, I'm not very good at this sort of thing but what about:

The Summer Harvesters?


----------



## Mark&Annie

LOL! I think that sounds fun! Maybe squeeze a dog in there too for the dog lovers LOL :D

Excuse to post Joshua summer pics! LOL :D

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC08926.jpg
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC09069.jpg


----------



## raisin

Mark&Annie - what cute pic! :kiss:

The flower for August is a poppy. What about:

August Poppy Flowers or August Poppys? 

Thought it might be fitting because the poppy stands for beauty, love, marriage and family. :baby:


----------



## MoonLove

@MarkandAnnie - what a beautiful smiley little boy you have :happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Thank yooo! I think so but I am very biased LOL! He's gonna make a fab big brother for our wee Apple Pip!


----------



## dchacon1978

Finally got a decent dark bfp this morning!! So excited may just be time to be hopeful!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

awwwwwwwwwww i officially want to steal your little joshua!!! i love your avatar pic but after those pics too he is soooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

awww i like the poppy idea too!! although this is both july and august thread hehe? xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

He's a bit poorly, sleeping on me now, hence why I have been on lap top allllll day! Highly unproductive :/


----------



## BattyNora

Aw! I want to squeeze him he's so gorgeous!!!!! Hope he gets better soon! And a day on BnB - how could that ever be unproductive! 

I'm thinking I'm going to be enjoying these next few months going through this with you ladies!


----------



## ess

Oh my, what a lovely boy- I hope my little one will be as cute as yours! What a lovely smile!! I've gone all teary!


----------



## TaNasha

Mark&Annie he is soo cute, making all broody all over again!

I have my 1st scan booked for 6 Dec, i just wish time coudl fast forward now till then!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ah the joys of pregnancy hormones! LOL :D I've cried, argued with my Mum for nothing and shouted at the dog for nothing too today!


----------



## ess

Yep, hormones a plenty- I've shouted at the husband, bonded far too much with a client on the phone and now I want to cry at everything- in a happy way!


----------



## Mark&Annie

SamiraNChris said:


> Raisin was the 22oct the first day of your AF? If so your due date should be 29th July &#61514; 2 days after mine! Im not sure how different cycles make it though! I think most just base it at 40 weeks after your AF. Mark and annie, I tried telling my GP about when I ovulated and she didnt want to know ahah! She said it makes no difference to due date calculations which I though was weird but oh well !

OK I've decided - I'm going to lie to the GP about when my LMP was, so I can time it to give the same EDD as my ovulation day calculations... CUNNING STUNTS!!! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

hey ladies, have any of you experienced any spotting? i just had the tiniest amount today when i wiped and havent seen any since. i am cramping though and it has me so worried i think i will go to the dr tomorrow. ;(


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, been away visiting family all day for thanksgiving. I'm so stuffed I don't think I can move, but I am hitting the sales tomorrow morning at 4am, so I'm off to bed.


----------



## Love_Krystal

I am new to this site and pregnancy! I am expecting #1 my Edd is July 31st, but I haven't been to the doc yet to confirm it :) we are very thrilled, although I'm shocked at how fast symptoms can hit when you're intune with your body! We were sort of ntnp more than ttc... And I ony tested at 10 dpo bc of all the crazy symptoms! I am excited to see so many others with close due dates, as I don't have any friends who are going through this yet ! :)


----------



## lousia

Hi I found out on Sunday , we only just started trying last month so was shocked it happened so quickly we have 3 , one girl two boys youngest is neeko 3 on 10th jan. I'm a littl nervous as I'm 4 weeks an not had any sickness yet with my others I had it as early as 2 to 3 weeks.... have any of u ladies started with it yet????? Xxx


----------



## lousia

I'm due around 18th july but have gone 2 to 5 weeks early with my other 3.I've booked a private scan for 21st december due to a misscarige at 11 weeks in may so I'm really really nervous ... I want a clear mind over xmas. Anyone else goin through the same ? Xx


----------



## Twilighter<3

Kylarsmom said:


> hey ladies, have any of you experienced any spotting? i just had the tiniest amount today when i wiped and havent seen any since. i am cramping though and it has me so worried i think i will go to the dr tomorrow. ;(

I have had some brown spotting and am quite worried but lots of people have told me that its most likely breakthrough bleeding that u have when ur AF would have been, i am however going to mention it to the doctor when i see him on monday! just in case, i figure they might give me a early scan!? xxx


----------



## Twilighter<3

That little boy is gorgeous!! omg how sweet! :) xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Twilighter<3 said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, have any of you experienced any spotting? i just had the tiniest amount today when i wiped and havent seen any since. i am cramping though and it has me so worried i think i will go to the dr tomorrow. ;(
> 
> I have had some brown spotting and am quite worried but lots of people have told me that its most likely breakthrough bleeding that u have when ur AF would have been, i am however going to mention it to the doctor when i see him on monday! just in case, i figure they might give me a early scan!? xxxClick to expand...

That's true, they did with me and my first, I had quite a lot of bleeding at about 7 weeks, so thought I'd lost it :( But all was well, it was some pocket thung in my womb, not even sure what it was called? But all was well, no ill effects and totally fab pregnancy :D


----------



## ess

Kylarsmom said:


> hey ladies, have any of you experienced any spotting? i just had the tiniest amount today when i wiped and havent seen any since. i am cramping though and it has me so worried i think i will go to the dr tomorrow. ;(

Same happened to me- go to the doctors and they will put your mind at ease and give you an early scan. It's very common! xxxxxxx


----------



## leafygreenmum

Eeeek!!! My trousers are already getting tight and uncomfortable, and I'm only six weeks! I hardly showed at all until I was 7 months with my other 2 pregnancies, but I guess that was 13 years ago, and my belly isn't as toned, and it is somewhat larger :blush:
Ah well, guess I'll just have to accept it, I suppose on the bright side it must mean that bubba is growing!?!? Off to buy some joggers - too soon for maternity jeans........


----------



## SamiraNChris

Im the same as you Tanasha! I cant wait till the 9th December!!! At least the weekends usually fly by so its then a new week to drag along, but getting closer n closer! I just hope so bad everything s ok! 

My hormones are the same, i snap at my OH for the smallest thing! I always say sorry after and just blame it on the bean LOL he understands...i think! Hes got man flu at the mo too so im trying to not catch it (which I think i have, nose is sore n blocked noooo!). 

Haha mark&annie thats a genius idea!!! Why didnt I think of that! Well il just leave mine how it is until i get my dating scan, hopefully it wont change too much or at all, so many tickers and iphone apps to change!!!! 

Ohhhh i wish we had thanksgiving in the UK!!!! I have to wait till xmas dinner to stuff my face immensely! Although I am cooking roast this Sunday so I can pile my plate soooo high YAY! Roasted potatoes with garlic and rosemary....yes please!!! 
Welcome to more BFPs!!!! Cant believe it so many of us!!!! Way to repopulate girls!!!! Lousia I have also booked an early private scan, but ive thankfully not suffered a M/C, im just doing it for peace of mind. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months this time round xx

Not sure if you girls saw my thread yesterday.....i have 2 best friends, we have been besties throughout school and we had the most amazing news yesterday!!! Well 2 of us are already pregnant, im 5 weeks and natalie is 7 months now, and we have just found out that Leila is also 4 weeks pregnant!!!!!!!!! It is sooo unbelieveable! Never in a million years would we think that our kids would be all in the same year and be pregnant at the same time!!! So mental!!!!! Funny thing is natalie is the youngest with the oldest bump, im middle with middle and Leila is oldest with youngest bump hehehe! I love it! Were all getting together for a takeaway tonight, im taking some of my left over tests so she can do them with us, lots of screaming will be taking place i think hehe!!! 

Leafygreenmum, my stomach has bloated too! Its a nightmare!!! I think im going to be living in leggings soon, jeans can get out of my wardrobe!! Leggings are nice and comfy hehe! 

On the symptom side of things, felt a bit sicky this morning but nothing too bad, was eating my fruit salad and my tummy was like ewww dont like this! I felt like i had a hangover stomach which just wanted fatty unhealthy food!!! So i battled the healthy stuff down :sick:


----------



## BattyNora

How about...

https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6018/869463902b779a9m3.jpg

Rubbish I know - but I couldn't find any pics of babs with a poppy.

I'm going on hols tonight - but if anyone else has any ideas let me know before 5 and I'll give them a go! 

XX


----------



## SamiraNChris

BattyNora said:


> How about...
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6018/869463902b779a9m3.jpg
> 
> Rubbish I know - but I couldn't find any pics of babs with a poppy.
> 
> I'm going on hols tonight - but if anyone else has any ideas let me know before 5 and I'll give them a go!
> 
> XX

Awww its loovelllyyy!! heres some pics i found on net just now! i was meant to look last night but i didnt even get onto my computer in the end!!!! i can try at my lunch break

i found these pics which were alright too but I love the quality and clarity of your one, its gorgeous! can you give me the link of the pic i love it!! x

heres just a few, thought ones with sunflowers is nice n sunny! ive got photoshop on my laptop at home so can play around and remove backgrounds etc! plus theres somewhere you can get like sparkly writing n that but i duna where on the web? does anyone else x#

(im goinmg to post pics in a min, image shack isnt working!!!)


----------



## BattyNora

Mine was just a little fun on a website that does it all for you - I daren't let myself loose with photoshop or no one would hear from me again!

(PM'd you the link...was a looong URL!)


----------



## SamiraNChris

This site has some goooorrrrg pics

https://www.squidoo.com/kidsphotos

and here are some i found just quickly - sorry about the sunflowers all over the place! i love sunflowers hehe and thought it was appropriate as sunshine in july and aug :)

https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7135/potst.jpg

https://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4635/beachbaby.jpg

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/80/cutesun.jpg

https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6606/sunflower20baby.jpg

https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1594/sunflowerbaby.png

I think this one is my fav or the beach one, any one else find any good piccies for summer group :D xx


----------



## DaretoDream

HI guys! I just found out yesterday- today i'm 3 +6 and very happy and excited!!!!! 

EDD is Aug 6th!


----------



## BabyBoyle

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh love the baby bum on the beach photo!!! Im floating around here because i have a big feeling my dates will be put back!! (scan is on monday!) xx


----------



## angie79

DaretoDream said:


> HI guys! I just found out yesterday- today i'm 3 +6 and very happy and excited!!!!!
> 
> EDD is Aug 6th!


congrats hun :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

BattyNora said:


> How about...
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6018/869463902b779a9m3.jpg
> 
> Rubbish I know - but I couldn't find any pics of babs with a poppy.
> 
> I'm going on hols tonight - but if anyone else has any ideas let me know before 5 and I'll give them a go!
> 
> XX

Aww that's really cute! 
I do like the sandy ass crack one too though, appeals to my sense of humour!


----------



## MoonLove

DaretoDream said:


> HI guys! I just found out yesterday- today i'm 3 +6 and very happy and excited!!!!!
> 
> EDD is Aug 6th!

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

THanks ladies, can they really do an early scan at only 4 weeks? There wouldnt even be a sack yet?


----------



## SamiraNChris

Kylarsmom said:


> THanks ladies, can they really do an early scan at only 4 weeks? There wouldnt even be a sack yet?

its a little early hun, my friend had her scan at 6 weeks but it had to be a vaginal ultrasound as you wont see much doing it the usual way. i dont know though there may be ways around it? best to ask the doctor x


----------



## TaNasha

I had a FS appointment when i was 4.3 wks and they said it is too early to see anything. I think the earliest you can see anything is 6 weeks and even then it is just alittle blob. 

I have my 1st scan on 6 Dec and then I will be 6.2 wks, cant wait to see my little blob!


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> I had a FS appointment when i was 4.3 wks and they said it is too early to see anything. I think the earliest you can see anything is 6 weeks and even then it is just alittle blob.
> 
> I have my 1st scan on 6 Dec and then I will be 6.2 wks, cant wait to see my little blob!

yours is close to mine, mines on the 9th but il be 7+2 weeks! hopefully il see something worthwile!!! xx


----------



## angie79

Kylarsmom said:


> THanks ladies, can they really do an early scan at only 4 weeks? There wouldnt even be a sack yet?

I had one at 4 weeks and 4 days last time and they couldnt see a thing they finally saw a sack at 5 weeks 3 days but couldnt see anything else - they told me it is usually 6 weeks you can see a heartbeat

xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Is it too early to start buying little bits?

I am going shopping tomorrow and I am going to have such a hard time not going into any babyshops!


----------



## MoonLove

TaNasha said:


> Is it too early to start buying little bits?
> 
> I am going shopping tomorrow and I am going to have such a hard time not going into any babyshops!


My mom has already bought me a romper and i SO want to go out and buy baby things!!! I'm always attracted to the girly clothes and stuff, but i feel that i will hae a baby boy, so i'm a little stuck, hahah!


----------



## BabyBoyle

i already have most bits... couldnt help myself... just think. itll be more expensive in the new year when tax goes up ;) xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Has anyone been doing temperature charts etc before their BFP? Be interesting to see how many days before ovulation people DTD.... I have read a book theorising the length of time before ovulation, saying close to O day/on day = boy, few days before = girl. Be interesting to see if anyone can predict their babies sex this way!!


----------



## TaNasha

Mark&Annie here is my link https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fa67d 

We went on holiday so thats why there are no temps after 4dpo!


----------



## TaNasha

We BD'ed all over the place, so no idea what it will be!


----------



## DaretoDream

Mark&Annie said:


> Has anyone been doing temperature charts etc before their BFP? Be interesting to see how many days before ovulation people DTD.... I have read a book theorising the length of time before ovulation, saying close to O day/on day = boy, few days before = girl. Be interesting to see if anyone can predict their babies sex this way!!

my chart with temps is in my siggy :) I heard that if you dtd on O more likely for boy because the male sperm are faster... But female live longer. But I really don't know. This would suggest I'm having a boy.


----------



## MoonLove

If thats the case, we'll have a girl! xD Anyone got any preferences for gender? I'd be equally as happy with either sex tbh :) x


----------



## Mark&Annie

No preference! I did initially want a girl while TTC, but now the thought of a brother for Joshua is just as exciting! I read the book and gave it a shot the first 2 months for a girl, then got married etc and the timing went out the window and BFP arrived LOL!
The theory also states lots of BDing lowers sperm count = girl, and abstinence until O then DTD = high sperm count = boy! So, seeing as most people TTC cluster bomb the whole time around O and on the day, I'd say chances of either sex is 50:50! Well that was a facinated experiment! PMSL!

I'm predicting myself a boy, just got that feeling! Every name that pops into my head is a boys name :D


----------



## SamiraNChris

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ac5a1

Thats my chart! we bded all over the place so who knows which sperm came from what load LOL! 

Its definately not too early! im gonna hit car boot sales every weekend now (get some AMAZING bargains, esp on baby stuff), spreadd out the cost over the remaining months :)

Im not sure what I want, thing is both have their benefits!!! boys are meant to be so much easier but having a cute lil girl which i can dress in pink and be really close to when im old sick: scared of the thought)! hopefully I will have a boy and a girl down the line :D 

how many kids does everyone want?! im thinking 2 but im sure il end up with more LOL x


----------



## DaretoDream

Mark&Annie said:


> No preference! I did initially want a girl while TTC, but now the thought of a brother for Joshua is just as exciting! I read the book and gave it a shot the first 2 months for a girl, then got married etc and the timing went out the window and BFP arrived LOL!
> The theory also states lots of BDing lowers sperm count = girl, and abstinence until O then DTD = high sperm count = boy! So, seeing as most people TTC cluster bomb the whole time around O and on the day, I'd say chances of either sex is 50:50! Well that was a facinated experiment! PMSL!
> 
> I'm predicting myself a boy, just got that feeling! Every name that pops into my head is a boys name :D

i was reading something last night that said actually it's better to bd as often as possible because it makes them stronger.- so it sounds like they really don't know!


----------



## BabyBoyle

i want 4+ kids lol :) huge family as ive never had a big family :(

Would love a girl, but will be happy with either.. (Praying for twins tbh lol) xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

BabyBoyle said:


> i want 4+ kids lol :) huge family as ive never had a big family :(
> 
> Would love a girl, but will be happy with either.. (Praying for twins tbh lol) xxx

same ere! id loooove twins but the odds are so slim! my OH has twins on his side, his grandads brothers are twins i think so it may skip to us (I FRIGGIN HOPE) imagne identical kids!!!! the havvock they would cause hehehehe! x


----------



## DaretoDream

SamiraNChris said:


> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> i want 4+ kids lol :) huge family as ive never had a big family :(
> 
> Would love a girl, but will be happy with either.. (Praying for twins tbh lol) xxx
> 
> same ere! id loooove twins but the odds are so slim! my OH has twins on his side, his grandads brothers are twins i think so it may skip to us (I FRIGGIN HOPE) imagne identical kids!!!! the havvock they would cause hehehehe! xClick to expand...

dh mentioned twins last night. GOOD GOD man lets stick to the one right now!!!!


----------



## MoonLove

DaretoDream said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> i want 4+ kids lol :) huge family as ive never had a big family :(
> 
> Would love a girl, but will be happy with either.. (Praying for twins tbh lol) xxx
> 
> same ere! id loooove twins but the odds are so slim! my OH has twins on his side, his grandads brothers are twins i think so it may skip to us (I FRIGGIN HOPE) imagne identical kids!!!! the havvock they would cause hehehehe! xClick to expand...
> 
> dh mentioned twins last night. GOOD GOD man lets stick to the one right now!!!!Click to expand...

Bahaha, my husband has mentioned twins as well, and i'd not een thought about the idea of haing twins, lets just concentrate on one babe for now xD I'm not too bothered about ever haing twins to be honest, i'd just ideally love a boy and a girl :happydance:We're thinking of having a family of four!


----------



## Mark&Annie

That would be my ideal! Twins one boy one girl! We want at least three, but I reckon we'll have 4 altogether, I have a thing about 4s - I have 4 dogs, 4 cats (til recently) 4 chickens, so 4 babies please! :haha:


----------



## TaNasha

I want 1 but DH wants 3 so i think we will compromise for 2!


----------



## Kylarsmom

SamiraNChris said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> THanks ladies, can they really do an early scan at only 4 weeks? There wouldnt even be a sack yet?
> 
> its a little early hun, my friend had her scan at 6 weeks but it had to be a vaginal ultrasound as you wont see much doing it the usual way. i dont know though there may be ways around it? best to ask the doctor xClick to expand...

thats what i thought but someone earlier said i could get a scan to ease my mind about the spotting... so i was confused, lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

we were going to try the shettles method of ttc a girl (already have a boy) where you dtd everyday until 2 days before O then stop. we did that for 2 months and did not get pregnant so i finally said the hell with it and this month we did it throughtout my whole fertile period and got pregnant, so that being said, i'd LOVE a girl, but either one would still be great! also, theres more scientific proof that the acidity of your CM determines the sex of the baby more than the days you dtd. if you have a high ph cm its most likely to be a boy, and low ph sways for a girl. there are things you can eat for a month leading up to O that helps change it one way or the other. I did some of these things but did not stick to the diet hard core! THe theory is the acidy things kills the boy sperms bc they are faster but weaker and cant live in the acidy environment like the girl sperm can..


----------



## Everlee

Hi! I just found out Monday. Sorry, I don't know all the lingo yet. I'm completely freaking out that something is going to go wrong. I'm having very, very mild cramping. Also, they did a scan and couldn't see anything :(
I'm 25 and this is our first. I should be due at the end of July (July 26th). I just wish I knew what was normal and what wasn't.


----------



## Everlee

Oh, and my HcG is doubling like it's supposed to, so that's good.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Everlee said:


> Hi! I just found out Monday. Sorry, I don't know all the lingo yet. I'm completely freaking out that something is going to go wrong. I'm having very, very mild cramping. Also, they did a scan and couldn't see anything :(
> I'm 25 and this is our first. I should be due at the end of July (July 26th). I just wish I knew what was normal and what wasn't.

Welcome!! Congrats, you've come to the right place! Everyone gets different symptoms, and different severities of them. Mild cramping is quite normal, it's usually your uterus and/or ligaments stretching and preparing to grow :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

Kylarsmom said:


> we were going to try the shettles method of ttc a girl (already have a boy) where you dtd everyday until 2 days before O then stop. we did that for 2 months and did not get pregnant so i finally said the hell with it and this month we did it throughtout my whole fertile period and got pregnant, so that being said, i'd LOVE a girl, but either one would still be great! also, theres more scientific proof that the acidity of your CM determines the sex of the baby more than the days you dtd. if you have a high ph cm its most likely to be a boy, and low ph sways for a girl. there are things you can eat for a month leading up to O that helps change it one way or the other. I did some of these things but did not stick to the diet hard core! THe theory is the acidy things kills the boy sperms bc they are faster but weaker and cant live in the acidy environment like the girl sperm can..

 I half followed the diet of lots of milk and sweet things, no salt and a few others. I'm fairly crap at any kind of diet, I like my food too much!


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol i did the same thing! i wasnt strict about it but i tried to drink milk and took calcium and magnesium supplements!


----------



## Kylarsmom

so have we got a logo yet? i wanna put it on my siggy!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

They are soooo gonna be boys!! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha i know right!!! my luck!! hehe


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hey there's nothing better than a brother to fight with, build forts and go fishing with etc!

Think Samira is working on our sig ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

they will be best friends! so cute!!


----------



## MoonLove

Kylar is such a beautiful name :) x


----------



## Kylarsmom

thank you!!!


----------



## raisin

I'm convince we're having a girl:kiss: Who know why, just a feeling:shrug:

Last time I was preggers we bought loads of baby things and then when we lost the baby it was really difficult deciding what to do with everything. :cry: This time round we bought one little toy (Minnie Mouse cause we nicknamed our bean "minnie") and put it on our mantlepiece. Me and DH said until we get to 12 weeks this time (FXD) we won't buy anything else. 

I would be happy with two girls, or two boys, or one of each, or twins,.....I cant decide!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi Ladies, I love all those pics for the siggys- so hard to choose!!! I'm torn on wanting a girl or a boy. I've always wanted 3 children, but DH said if this one's a girl then were done because we'd have one of each. That makes me want a boy so I could have one more!!! Who knows, as long as the bean is healthy I don't care a bit!


----------



## BattyNora

Definately the sandy bum pic, got to be!!!! 

You never know TTCNumbertwo - even if it is a girl OH may still want another!!

Well ladies, off I go on holibobs. Slightly nervous about flying but have been told its okay by doctors alike. Just missing out all the rides in Florida instead. Will try to pop on every so often, but if not have a lovely, stress-free fortnight and I already look forward to where we'll all be then.

Don't forget me - and let's hope we.have a siggy by then! *hint, hint*


----------



## MoonLove

BattyNora said:


> Definately the sandy bum pic, got to be!!!!
> 
> You never know TTCNumbertwo - even if it is a girl OH may still want another!!
> 
> Well ladies, off I go on holibobs. Slightly nervous about flying but have been told its okay by doctors alike. Just missing out all the rides in Florida instead. Will try to pop on every so often, but if not have a lovely, stress-free fortnight and I already look forward to where we'll all be then.
> 
> Don't forget me - and let's hope we.have a siggy by then! *hint, hint*

Have fun!! See you soon! :happydance::hugs:x


----------



## raisin

BattyNora said:


> Definately the sandy bum pic, got to be!!!!
> 
> You never know TTCNumbertwo - even if it is a girl OH may still want another!!
> 
> Well ladies, off I go on holibobs. Slightly nervous about flying but have been told its okay by doctors alike. Just missing out all the rides in Florida instead. Will try to pop on every so often, but if not have a lovely, stress-free fortnight and I already look forward to where we'll all be then.
> 
> Don't forget me - and let's hope we.have a siggy by then! *hint, hint*

Have a great time! Will see you when you get back. Im going away for the weekend too. Going down South to tell my mum the good news :happydance:


----------



## Lea8198

Hi girls. My pg has finally sunk in and I am ready to believe I am having a baby!!! This will be number 3. Surprise pregnancy due to very late ovulation. I am really happy if not worried about a 3rd child. I have a son nearly 5 and a 2.5 year old daughter. I don't think i am as far on as my ticker says as i know i ovulated late (else i wouldn't be pregnant!) but for now my due date is the 17th July. I am waiting until Christmas before I tell the family.

Congrats everyone. HH9M to you all :)


----------



## emily86

I don't think it has sunk in for me yet!
I am so scared somethings going to go wrong - I can't relax and enjoy it yet, I think once i get to 6 weeks + i will feel better x


----------



## angie79

emily86 said:


> I don't think it has sunk in for me yet!
> I am so scared somethings going to go wrong - I can't relax and enjoy it yet, I think once i get to 6 weeks + i will feel better x

I feel the exact same way Hun - I'm still walking around like nothing is different and worry too - bring on 6 then 12 weeks

xxx


----------



## Lea8198

Hi emily86, ok.....I lied.....it's not really sunk in with me yet either :)

With my son I was so naive and did not worry about a thing. After my son I had a MC and from then I have worried about everything. My daughter was a pregnancy full of worry from start to finish and it really scarred me. 3rd one should be easier you'd think??? NO!!!!!! I am still worried lol. It's perfectly normal :) We will all worry until we get to 12 weeks....then we will find reason to worry until we get to 20 weeks and then again until birth. Once born, you worry even more so this is all perfectly normal mummsy type things :) I can't wait for a scan! I have been having a lot of crampng and if i still have it next week i might go and see the doc. My back is killing me too! I feel like AF is coming at times but my tummy is so hard and bloated there just has to be a baby in there!


----------



## Linzi

Kylarsmom said:


> hey ladies, have any of you experienced any spotting? i just had the tiniest amount today when i wiped and havent seen any since. i am cramping though and it has me so worried i think i will go to the dr tomorrow. ;(

Hi hun I have had some spotting & cramping too, and also had some in my first pregnancy. Its quite common but please see the Dr if you are worried :) xxx


----------



## marie_wills

Hello :) Told our parents yesterday but still feels a bit surreal, don't think we'll be telling anyone else till after the 12 weeks, all being well :) Hopefully I won't start to show and people don't suspect... fingers crossed.

Still no sign of sickness as yet but still to early maybe?? Really noticed the excessive emotions I'm having, often getting quite teary at happy things and sad things etc, trying not to snap but my OH is somewhat of a wind up merchant so it's really hard not to snap at him ha. How is everyone else finding the symptoms?

Taking these Pregnacare Plus vitamin tablets along with an Omega 3 one too, so hopefully baby is getting all he/she needs from me :) 

Hope everyone's ok :)


----------



## angie79

I'm taking tommys pregnancy multivitamins and vitamin b6 - i have been taking it through ttc for pms but i read its good for ms too when it comes :thumbup:
I too have not felt sick once yet - enjoying it whilst it lasts

xxx


----------



## LilMissHappy

i felt terrible this last week but feel totally different this morning!! im really happy and cheery! instead of feeling sick and grumpy! and im really excited coz baby is size of a pea now!!! just hope that my m/s doesnt come back. its lovely being able to do things without thinking you are going to wretch. but last 3 weeks OH says i have been a hormonal cow!! snapping and grumpy but we have excuses! its hard work growing babies! hope everyone else is feeling ok today.xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

i'm pretty much in a good mood- really tired in the am, but usually get lots of energy in the afternoon.

I don't have many symptoms beside aching legs and back, and bbs, and this hunger.... it's like i'm not hungry at all and then WHAM stomach is eating itself.


----------



## alexhb

Hope it's not too late for a newbie to join the fun! 

I was due to start last week, but AF never came. We finally got a BFP on Monday! Hubby and I have been together for almost 5 years, married for a little over a year. 

According to my calculations, I'm 5 weeks this week. Dr. appt. scheduled, so we'll see. It still hasn't sunk in yet!

Yay!!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

alexhb said:


> Hope it's not too late for a newbie to join the fun!
> 
> I was due to start last week, but AF never came. We finally got a BFP on Monday! Hubby and I have been together for almost 5 years, married for a little over a year.
> 
> According to my calculations, I'm 5 weeks this week. Dr. appt. scheduled, so we'll see. It still hasn't sunk in yet!
> 
> Yay!!!!

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: I don't think it has sunk in for a lot of us, it's hard to believe before you get to see it in that all important first scan! I can't wait til January!!


----------



## Squeeker

Wow, I was away from the computer for two days and look at everything I missed!!

Congrats to all the new BFP's to the group!

I love the sandy bum photo!!! It gets my vote!

I went to the doc for my first appointment on Thursday morning. It was the shortest, most unexciting doctor's visit ever! She did my EDD with the circle chart thing (July 22, same as I calculated), gave me a quick rundown of things to eat/not eat, and then we scheduled my full prenatal workup (Dec 14) and my first scan (Jan 7 - the day I am 12 weeks). Usually I wouldn't get a scan so early (the norm is ~22 weeks) but we're going to be doing the full check for birth defects because of a history of them in my family. Plus... I want an earlier scan, dammit!!

Otherwise I am feeling the same - nauseous some days, tired others, slightly sore bb's constantly, slight cramps, etc. I've started going to bed by 9:30. One other thing I've noticed is that I'm ALWAYS COLD... aren't you supposed to be HOT during pregnancy?!

DH is being SOOOOOOOOOOOO sweet! He is the most amazing doting husband! I hope he can hold on to this for the entire 9 months!!!


----------



## angie79

alexhb said:


> Hope it's not too late for a newbie to join the fun!
> 
> I was due to start last week, but AF never came. We finally got a BFP on Monday! Hubby and I have been together for almost 5 years, married for a little over a year.
> 
> According to my calculations, I'm 5 weeks this week. Dr. appt. scheduled, so we'll see. It still hasn't sunk in yet!
> 
> Yay!!!!

ahhhh congrats hun

xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Squeeker said:


> . One other thing I've noticed is that I'm ALWAYS COLD... aren't you supposed to be HOT during pregnancy?!!

I'm cold too!!!


----------



## angie79

DaretoDream said:


> Squeeker said:
> 
> 
> . One other thing I've noticed is that I'm ALWAYS COLD... aren't you supposed to be HOT during pregnancy?!!
> 
> I'm cold too!!!Click to expand...

oh oh me three - i thought it was just me


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thats funny, I'm super cold too! And very tired, I'm laying on the couch in front of the fire right now and thinking about a nap!


----------



## marie_wills

Ha I've got an electric blanket and I fell asleep last night with it on pre-heat - my OH woke me up at 2:00am telling me to turn it off, and that I need to be more careful bless


----------



## angie79

i'm at work today and freezing - wonder what causes that
started getting af type light cramps today - thats the first feeling i have had really

xxx


----------



## Squeeker

Haha, ok, I'm glad I'm not the only cold one! I am seriously thinking about wearing long underwear to work on Monday...

I also have a funny story to share! I forgot to say that after my uber-short doctor's appointment on Thursday I had to go for my blood test. So I went to the blood clinic, did a urine sample first, and then the blood test. I am pretty squeamish around needles - I always have been. I know it's an irrational fear, but I can't help it. So the nurse was really nice and made sure I was comfy, chatted a bit to relax me, etc, and then plunked the 6(!) empty vials down on the table beside me. My eyes about bugged out of my head, and I turned away and started my calming breathing exercises while she took my blood. When she was finally finished I looked over at the table and saw my blood in the vials... my vision started to blur and I heard the rushing sound in my ears and the nurse must have seen my face go pale :dohh: so she had me put my head between my knees :wacko: I didn't actually faint, but I was super-close! 

I know I have a bunch more blood tests to do in the next 7.5 months, not to mention the actual birth... I'm going to be a mess!!!


----------



## persimmon331

Hi! My name is June and I am 26 and my DH is 31. We have been together for 4+ years. I found out on our 6 month wedding anniversary in November 2010 that we are pregnant! I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant today. Our little one is due on July 26th, 2010 according to my calculation (not doctor confirmed). My first doctor's appt is next Tuesday and I am so very excited. Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Squeeker said:


> Haha, ok, I'm glad I'm not the only cold one! I am seriously thinking about wearing long underwear to work on Monday...
> 
> I also have a funny story to share! I forgot to say that after my uber-short doctor's appointment on Thursday I had to go for my blood test. So I went to the blood clinic, did a urine sample first, and then the blood test. I am pretty squeamish around needles - I always have been. I know it's an irrational fear, but I can't help it. So the nurse was really nice and made sure I was comfy, chatted a bit to relax me, etc, and then plunked the 6(!) empty vials down on the table beside me. My eyes about bugged out of my head, and I turned away and started my calming breathing exercises while she took my blood. When she was finally finished I looked over at the table and saw my blood in the vials... my vision started to blur and I heard the rushing sound in my ears and the nurse must have seen my face go pale :dohh: so she had me put my head between my knees :wacko: I didn't actually faint, but I was super-close!
> 
> I know I have a bunch more blood tests to do in the next 7.5 months, not to mention the actual birth... I'm going to be a mess!!!

started wearing long johns yesterday- and then i got super hot real fast and had to strip to a t-shirt and sweat pants, because it just got TOOOO hot!


----------



## angie79

persimmon331 said:


> Hi! My name is June and I am 26 and my DH is 31. We have been together for 4+ years. I found out on our 6 month wedding anniversary in November 2010 that we are pregnant! I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant today. Nice to meet you all!!

congrats hun :kiss:

xxx


----------



## persimmon331

Thank you!!! And congrats to you as well! Such an exciting time isnt it? I dont think I've been so elated in my entire life! So glad a forum like this exists so we can all share our experiences! :cloud9:


----------



## persimmon331

angie79 said:


> persimmon331 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! My name is June and I am 26 and my DH is 31. We have been together for 4+ years. I found out on our 6 month wedding anniversary in November 2010 that we are pregnant! I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant today. Nice to meet you all!!
> 
> congrats hun :kiss:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you!!! And congrats to you as well! Such an exciting time isnt it? I dont think I've been so elated in my entire life! So glad a forum like this exists so we can all share our experiences!


----------



## CysterSister

Hi ladies! I'm new to B&B, hope you'll allow me to join you lovely ladies. :) 

I just got my BFP on Nov 21st. I have PCOS (no period or ovulation w/o induction), been off BCP since 2/08, and under the care of an RE since 10/09. I did Clomid (didn't respond very well), Femara (ovulated most of the time but no BFP), and then in late Sept we moved on to Gonal-F. I was surprised to get a BFP on 10/18, but my beta was only 27 and then 2 days later had fallen to 12. :( AF came the following week. Since it was so early on, my RE ok'd me to start a new cycle right away. I really just did not expect to get a BFP again right away but I tested last Sun and got a line right away! Mon's beta was 88 and Wed's was 160. Of course those levels make me more comfortable than last month's but I still can't help but thinking about it! For the last ~3 days I've had a dull ache in my uterus area that lasts for several hours (seems to go away or be less noticeable when I'm standing) and lower backache (same thing, better when standing). I keep telling myself it's just growing but like I said, still, I can't help but dwell on it. But, I keep remembering it's all in God's hands! Whatever His will is. :)


----------



## CysterSister

Oh, I forgot to add (and I can't find an option to edit - maybe since I'm new?) - according to my ovulation date, my due date should be 8/3/11. First u/s is 12/7 - praying we hear a heartbeat, but the nurse said it could be too soon.


----------



## DaretoDream

Congrats cyster!


----------



## CysterSister

Thank you, congrats to you and everyone else here as well! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats Cyster, I know what you mean about being so nervous, I had a chemical the cycle before my BFP and I just keep looking for blood, I wish I could relax!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats everyone new here! Ive been a little MIA, bc my son is SICK! He's almost 2 and has never had a high fever before, he was running 102-103.7 all night! My poor bubba. Got him to the dr and some meds, its something with his throat, possibly strep, but now im sooooo worried about me getting it and having a high fever. I have my tylenol ready to go and im checking my temp constantly. Im sooooo worried! I hate this worrying stage!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

So in the beginning what are our milestones that we can really STOP worrying?


----------



## Mark&Annie

:happydance: Congrats June and Cyster!!! Welcome aboard :D :happydance:



Squeeker said:


> I also have a funny story to share! I forgot to say that after my uber-short doctor's appointment on Thursday I had to go for my blood test. So I went to the blood clinic, did a urine sample first, and then the blood test. I am pretty squeamish around needles - I always have been. I know it's an irrational fear, but I can't help it. So the nurse was really nice and made sure I was comfy, chatted a bit to relax me, etc, and then plunked the 6(!) empty vials down on the table beside me. My eyes about bugged out of my head, and I turned away and started my calming breathing exercises while she took my blood. When she was finally finished I looked over at the table and saw my blood in the vials... my vision started to blur and I heard the rushing sound in my ears and the nurse must have seen my face go pale :dohh: so she had me put my head between my knees :wacko: I didn't actually faint, but I was super-close!
> 
> I know I have a bunch more blood tests to do in the next 7.5 months, not to mention the actual birth... I'm going to be a mess!!!

Ha ha ha, lightweight!!! I don't mind it, although I do object to the size of the frickin needles, they could just as easily use a smaller one! I'm wondering if I'll not need as many tests this time round seeing as they tested me for everything last time?! (obviously excluding tests with regards to baby)

Refused wine at FILs three times tonight, he's so gonna have sussed, I'm normally straight into the wine as soon as I walk through the door!


----------



## Kylarsmom

DaretoDream said:


> So in the beginning what are our milestones that we can really STOP worrying?

When you get an early scan and see the heartbeat, thats a big milestone... Im hoping to get mine at 8 weeks. They say the majority of early miscarraiges happen before 7 or 8 weeks, and at 12 weeks, the risk is very low. So im really ready to make it to those milestones!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh boy that makes it seem a long way off! I'm calling on monday to make my first appt.


----------



## Kylarsmom

DaretoDream said:


> oh boy that makes it seem a long way off! I'm calling on monday to make my first appt.

me too! I hope they can get me in around 8 weeks! A lot of places here wont see you until you are 10 weeks unless you have a really good reason ;(


----------



## Mark&Annie

Kylarsmom said:


> Congrats everyone new here! Ive been a little MIA, bc my son is SICK! He's almost 2 and has never had a high fever before, he was running 102-103.7 all night! My poor bubba. Got him to the dr and some meds, its something with his throat, possibly strep, but now im sooooo worried about me getting it and having a high fever. I have my tylenol ready to go and im checking my temp constantly. Im sooooo worried! I hate this worrying stage!!!!!

Oh no! Poor wee guy! I was beside myself when Joshua first got a fever, I slept on the floor in his room. Hope he's better soon :hugs:



DaretoDream said:


> So in the beginning what are our milestones that we can really STOP worrying?

Hmmm, well first scan 12 weeks confirms there's something there, 20 week scan looks for any abnormalities, then when it pops out, they do some quick tests on reflexes etc. When you've been home a few days they take some blood and look for more stuff that might be wrong, then pretty much every second of everyday you suddenly see dangers and random fatal scenarios pop into your head like a mentalist. So basically, never again will you be carefree and worryless! Enjoy!


----------



## dchacon1978

Full on but light flow, :( maybe next time 

Have a healthy and happy pg's ladies..


----------



## Mark&Annie

dchacon1978 said:


> Full on but light flow, :( maybe next time
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pg's ladies..

:nope: :cry:
I'm so sorry, that's just cruel. Sending lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## CysterSister

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Congrats Cyster, I know what you mean about being so nervous, I had a chemical the cycle before my BFP and I just keep looking for blood, I wish I could relax!

Yep, chem pg's suck! But I guess it's better than hearing a hb and then it happening after that. I have to take progesterone suppositories, which keep AF away until I withdraw from them, due to low prog so I didn't bleed until after I got the results of my 3rd beta back and then stopped taking them. I did have some pink spotting on the day I got my BFP (last cycle, with the chem pg, not this time) - at the time I wasn't sure if it was delayed implantation spotting or a bad sign, but looking back, I'm going with the latter. Nothing of the sort this time. :thumbup:



Mark&Annie said:


> :happydance: Congrats June and Cyster!!! Welcome aboard :D :happydance:
> Thank you! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> dchacon1978 said:
> 
> 
> Full on but light flow, :( maybe next time
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pg's ladies..
> 
> I'm so sorry. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Squeeker said:
> 
> 
> I also have a funny story to share! I forgot to say that after my uber-short doctor's appointment on Thursday I had to go for my blood test. So I went to the blood clinic, did a urine sample first, and then the blood test. I am pretty squeamish around needles - I always have been. I know it's an irrational fear, but I can't help it. So the nurse was really nice and made sure I was comfy, chatted a bit to relax me, etc, and then plunked the 6(!) empty vials down on the table beside me. My eyes about bugged out of my head, and I turned away and started my calming breathing exercises while she took my blood. When she was finally finished I looked over at the table and saw my blood in the vials... my vision started to blur and I heard the rushing sound in my ears and the nurse must have seen my face go pale :dohh: so she had me put my head between my knees :wacko: I didn't actually faint, but I was super-close!Click to expand...
> 
> I have a funny story to share too!
> I decided to take vacation from work and accompany DH to the Washington DC area, where he had a computer certification course, which is generally known to be very tough (Cisco, if anyone is familiar with it) - and this is a boot camp. Basically if this were a college course, it would be a semester long - this is crammed into 6 days! So it's really intense, hence me not wanting to distract him with am-I-or-am-I-not (he didn't even know it was time for me to test!). I decided to test on Fri the 19th and I thought there might be a line, but it would have been the faintest +'s in the history of +'s - I mean, only visible at a certain angle in the sun. I dismissed it, thinking my eyes/mind just created the line because I wanted it to be here. But since I'd gotten a 2-pk of FRER, I decided to take the other one on Sunday the 21st. So while DH was in the shower, I decide to pee in a cup (in the "living room" part of the hotel room, no less!). Then I dip the HPT, sit the cup on the "mantle" (or what would be the mantle if there were a fireplace - the TV is mounted right above it), go hide the test in my nightstand, and then go back to get the cup with the intent to tell DH to stay in the shower because I need to pee, and then dump it in the toilet. Well, blame it on me still being groggy, or no lights being on, whatever - I KNOCKED THE CUP OF PEE OFF THE MANTLE AND SPILLED IT ALL OVER THE FLOOR! :dohh: Not to be too gross, but imagine the odor of FMU (and mine is particularly odorous right now, which is one of the reasons I suspected BFP) in an enclosed space! So I go dump water on top of it, frantically try to soak it up with hand towels and napkins, then spray some body spray on it (but not so much that it's potent when DH comes out and wonders why I'm spraying fragrance before 6:00 a.m.)! He actually didn't notice, but I did tell him the story after he got out of his test. He was quite amused, and we agreed that it was lucky it spilled forward and not to the left, or I'd be calling the front desk: "Hi, um, I accidentally shorted out the TV." "I spilled urine into it." "Yes, you heard me correctly, URINE." LOL! :DClick to expand...


----------



## SMFirst

So sorry dchacon :( 

I had a chemical last cycle, but then I read that often you are more fertile the cycle after. So I chose to believe that whole-heartedly and we worked hard at it, and I got another BFP that cycle, which so far has stuck..

I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Mark&Annie said:


> Hmmm, well first scan 12 weeks confirms there's something there, 20 week scan looks for any abnormalities, then when it pops out, they do some quick tests on reflexes etc. When you've been home a few days they take some blood and look for more stuff that might be wrong, then pretty much every second of everyday you suddenly see dangers and random fatal scenarios pop into your head like a mentalist. So basically, never again will you be carefree and worryless! Enjoy!

LOL well thanks!


----------



## DaretoDream

dchacon1978 said:


> Full on but light flow, :( maybe next time
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pg's ladies..

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies, what is a chemical again? I've forgotten.


----------



## SMFirst

DaretoDream said:


> Ladies, what is a chemical again? I've forgotten.

A chemical pregnancy is like a very early miscarriage - the egg is fertilized but either doesn't implant or does but not for long. .The body terminates because there is something wrong (chromosomal or issues with the uterine lining) - it's a screening mechanism but it still sucks.. It's very common and it's observed more often now because of the sensitive HPT's we have...


----------



## Kylarsmom

dchacon1978 said:


> Full on but light flow, :( maybe next time
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pg's ladies..

oh my gosh, oh no, im so sorry sweetheart.


----------



## Frumby

Hi everyone, I found out last Tuesday that I was expecting. I plan to go to the doctors this Thursday. I am getting cramping pains and keep checking no bleeding, so all great so far. I work out that I am due the 2nd August 2011.


----------



## Mum2miller

dchacon1978 said:


> Full on but light flow, :( maybe next time
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pg's ladies..

So sorry xx :hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

dchacon1978 said:


> Full on but light flow, :( maybe next time
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pg's ladies..

I'm so sorry! I hope you'll be back here soon. :hugs:


----------



## marie_wills

dchacon1978 said:


> Full on but light flow, :( maybe next time
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pg's ladies..

So sorry :( you poor thing :cry:


----------



## raisin

dchacon1978 said:


> Full on but light flow, :( maybe next time
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pg's ladies..

:hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

So sorry to hear that dchacon :hugs::hugs:



I had a scary weekend, i was terrified of the chance of my pregnancy being ectopic, you might hae seen my thread in first tri already - but check it out if you'e not seen it yet :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...o-scared-my-weekend-hospital.html#post7968846


----------



## TaNasha

glad everything is ok gem!

How soon are supposed to start showing normally? I cant wait for my bump!


----------



## raisin

TaNasha said:


> glad everything is ok gem!
> 
> How soon are supposed to start showing normally? I cant wait for my bump!

I think it depends on if you had kids before (then you show earlier). I'm not expecting to show until 12-14 weeks but I hope it's earlier! :happydance:


----------



## NellyO

Hi all!
Just got my :bfp: yesterday and am still in shock! It was only our 2nd month of ttc, we were so lucky!!
Internet calculators have me due for August 7th!
This is all so exciting!
:happydance::happydance:
Nice to meet you all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## angie79

NellyO said:


> Hi all!
> Just got my :bfp: yesterday and am still in shock! It was only our 2nd month of ttc, we were so lucky!!
> Internet calculators have me due for August 7th!
> This is all so exciting!
> :happydance::happydance:
> Nice to meet you all
> xxxxxxxx

congrats hun :happydance:

xxx


----------



## raisin

NellyO said:


> Hi all!
> Just got my :bfp: yesterday and am still in shock! It was only our 2nd month of ttc, we were so lucky!!
> Internet calculators have me due for August 7th!
> This is all so exciting!
> :happydance::happydance:
> Nice to meet you all
> xxxxxxxx

Hi NellyO :hi:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome and Congrats NellyO! Our tickers have us the exact same! too cool!


----------



## TaNasha

Congrats NellyO!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome NellO! 
I can't wait to show too- I was in maternity gear before the end of my first trimester with DS, and they say the second shows faster, so who knows! I was pretty thin when I got pregnant with DS, but I'm about 10 pounds heavier now, I wonder if that will make a difference???


----------



## TaNasha

if i look in the bump thread thought there are women who have proper bumps already at 6 weeks?!


----------



## Kylarsmom

do we have a siggy yet??


----------



## curly123

Hello! I'm new and nervous to post here! I got my bfp on tue! :happydance:

Hi everyone!

1st Doc app this coming Fri - excited hehe! :flower:

Oh and I'm due on my own birthday - Aug 3rd! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

welcome curly!! congrats!!

Does anyone get sharp pains if you move wrong? I just got off the couch and i swear it felt like i was being stabbed in the uterus with knives! Then it was gone!


----------



## curly123

Hehe Hi!

I got that the other day when i twisted to get up quickly!


----------



## MoonLove

Kylarsmom said:


> welcome curly!! congrats!!
> 
> Does anyone get sharp pains if you move wrong? I just got off the couch and i swear it felt like i was being stabbed in the uterus with knives! Then it was gone!

Yep! :wacko:

Congrats Curly!! x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok at least its not just me!


----------



## curly123

no not just you!

Thanks Gem - btw way I'm Gem too! :haha:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome Curly!!!


----------



## ChloeBaybee

Hiya everyone congrats on all your BFP's!!! Jobs well done eh lol :thumbup:
Hope it's ok if I join!
Been with OH for over 1 year and TTC for a long 11 months!!
Still cant believe I've actually got to the point where I actually got a BFP :happydance:
By my calculations my due date is 26th of july but docs put it at 28th
Got midwife this friday and I am sooooo excited!! eeekkkkkkk!
Only symptom is tender painful BBs atm, in my first week finding out i was prego (bout 4 weeks) had the most horrific cramps!
Recently had some spotting but all seem to have stopped now, hopefully its just one of those things.
Praying for m/s or any other obvious pregnant symptom as i just dont feel any different at all and it is getting quite expensive buying a preg test every 3 day just to check i still am prego :wacko:
Congrats again everyone!!

xxx


----------



## MoonLove

curly123 said:


> no not just you!
> 
> Thanks Gem - btw way I'm Gem too! :haha:


Ooh! Two pregnant Gems :kiss:! x


----------



## curly123

Hehe 2 pregnant Gems love it!!

Chloebaybee - congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:
You're due on my bro's birthday and I'm due on my own!

x


----------



## meerdog

Hi Girls

Congrats to you all on your pregnancies!

Don't know if it's a little premature to be joining this thread but I got a BFP yesterday and then one again this morning although both were faint. My boobs are aching and AF was due today but still no sign.

My OH says just to wait another few days and re-test, if only it was that easy!


----------



## Mark&Annie

:happydance: Congrats and hello NellyO, Curly and Chloebaybee! :happydance:

Gem, so glad everything is OK! I hadn't realised what a traumatic weekend you've had! Hope you feel better now you know lil bubs is in there :hugs:



TaNasha said:


> How soon are supposed to start showing normally? I cant wait for my bump!

I didn't really show until about 6-7 months! I have a bloateed stomach at the moment though so I look a bit up the duff! :haha:


----------



## meerdog

NellyO said:


> Hi all!
> Just got my :bfp: yesterday and am still in shock! It was only our 2nd month of ttc, we were so lucky!!
> Internet calculators have me due for August 7th!
> This is all so exciting!
> :happydance::happydance:
> Nice to meet you all
> xxxxxxxx

Congrats!

My due date (not confirmed by Doc) is 9th August so I'm assuming you are just over 4 weeks too?

xx


----------



## jreece

Hi Ladies! May I join the group as well? I got my first :bfp: Last Wednesday, the second on Thursday and the third today (wanted to make sure I wasn't dreaming) :winkwink: I have my first doctor's appt tomorrow and am so nervous. I haven't done this in 7 years so it's really like starting all over. Have any of you had an ultrasound yet were you were able to see the baby? By my calculations I am due July 29th which makes me 5 weeks and 2 days. I don't know if they will so an ultrasound tomorrow or wait until I am a bit farther. So glad I found a group who is right around my due date :hugs:


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi ladies :D

Not quite sure how I haven't seen this thread until now, but nevermind! I got my bfp a week ago, on 21st Nov. :happydance: I've had 2 lots of bloods taken which were VERY low :( but the second had more than quadrupled in 48hours, so there's still hope! I've got to go for more bloods on Wednesday so I'm praying that my numbers have shot up by then. We want this baby so much :cloud9:

We've been ttc for 22 months, so we are sooo excited to get our bfp!! I'm 25 and my hubby is 29, we've been together for 7.5 years and got married in June (we ran away to Gretna Green :haha: ) Going by my ov date, I'm due on 3rd August :happydance:

Congratulations to all of you ladies :hugs:

Oh, and I vote for the beach bum picture too!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats Meerdog and RoxyRoo!!!


----------



## Jenn112482

I just got my BFP on Nov. 27! My hubby and I have been trying for 1 1/2 years! I was very irregular and skipped my cycles for months at a time. Doctor prescribed clomid this month and it worked! 

I have been having sore nips, lots of cramping and horrible backaches. Also, last night I woke up 3 different times where either of my hands were asleep and tingley....I searched it and found our there's a thing called pregnancy induced carpal tunnel syndrome. Anyone experienced this before. I have woken up before with my arm or hand asleep but it usually from having it in a weird position, but last night my hands weren't. It just really freaked me out.

Looks like my due date is Aug 7! Congrats to everyone:)[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## Mark&Annie

RoxyRoo said:


> Hi ladies :D
> 
> We've been ttc for 22 months, so we are sooo excited to get our bfp!! I'm 25 and my hubby is 29, we've been together for 7.5 years and got married in June (we ran away to Gretna Green :haha: ) Going by my ov date, I'm due on 3rd August :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations to all of you ladies :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and I vote for the beach bum picture too!

Loving the sneaky wedding ;D Congrats! That's a while TTC, so thrilled for you guys!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'm starting to get the paranoia.... I want to know it's still there, OK and growing! I did another HPT this AM, bit pointless but it did go super dark super quick so defo more HCG. I might ask doc about early scan, might be able to pull it off on NHS as I had bleeding last time, just want the piece of mind before I tell my family at Xmas, I'll only be 10 weeks :/


----------



## raisin

Mark&Annie said:


> I'm starting to get the paranoia.... I want to know it's still there, OK and growing! I did another HPT this AM, bit pointless but it did go super dark super quick so defo more HCG. I might ask doc about early scan, might be able to pull it off on NHS as I had bleeding last time, just want the piece of mind before I tell my family at Xmas, I'll only be 10 weeks :/

I know what you mean! I just want to see that there is actually something growing in there too!

I'm so upset and scared today. My bbs stopped hurting. Its FEAKING ME OUT. Is anyone else having this? :shrug:


----------



## Mark&Annie

My BBs were really sensitive and painful last time, this time, not at all! That freaks me out a bit too :(


----------



## TaNasha

Raisin my boobs are also not hurting today. 

Is it normal for symptoms to come and go?


----------



## Mum2miller

Mark&Annie said:


> My BBs were really sensitive and painful last time, this time, not at all! That freaks me out a bit too :(

Same, last time they were so sore and this time NOTHING not sensitive no different feelings at all. Its really worrying!! they do say every pregnancy is different though so i will try not to freak out 2 much.


----------



## raisin

TaNasha said:


> Raisin my boobs are also not hurting today.
> 
> Is it normal for symptoms to come and go?

WEre they hurting until today? Mine were sore from missed AF till this morning. It's the fact that they were hurting and now stopped that freaks me out. I hope this is normal :wacko:


----------



## TaNasha

Raisin yes mine were also hurting. 

Now they only hurt when i pinch them. But that might be because I am pinching them too hard?


----------



## LadyRoy

Sorry for gatecrashing, just popped over from 2nd tri to say congrats to you all and see you over there soon!!! xxx


----------



## charby

Hi. By my calculations I reckon end of July/early Aug for me too. We started trying with a view to falling around Christmas time but fell straight away which is amazing for me as my daughter starts school in September so really chuffed that I'll be able to really enjoy walking her to and from school every day for her first few months without having to dash off to work.

I reckon I'm almost 6 weeks but have a docs appointment on Thursday so will see. Is anyone else with 2nd showing loads already though??? A couple of my colleagues spotted my bulging belly last week - it's huge!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi Charby, Welcome! I'm 5 weeks and already bloated, ugh... keeping this quiet might be difficult!


----------



## Kylarsmom

my boobs have been doing the same thing, one day nothing, the next they are on fire! So i guess its normal if it returns ? idk honestly... i didnt have much bb pain at all with my son


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyyy!! How is everyone! Sorry I havent been on all weekend!! Im having a horrible day, this morning been having really bad cramps in the tummy and they have gone now but i still have light cramping constantly &#61516; isnt nice but I know theres nothing I can do about it as if i went to docs with cramps they will say its normal! 

Firstly a big congratulations to any newbies!!! Sorry I havent done the ticker or the names of ppl with dates yet, ive been so busy all weekend!!! Il try and get time tonight or something! Ive not forgotten dont worry hehe!! Does anyone know how to add sparkly writing onto a pic using an app online, i will be doing it on photoshop but if theres something online i can use, i can do it today at work!!! Il start a thread on the signature forum and see if anyone knows there 

Marie_wills  how did the parents take it? All good I hope!! Congrats &#61514; Ohhh your a good mummy, I couldnt bring myself to pay an extra 5er for the omega 3 pregnacare haha! 

Dchacon im so sorry! Hopefully we will see you here again soon!!! Will be keeping our eyes peeled! :hugs:

About your bbs....I think its normal for symptoms to come and go, ive seen a couple of threads about this! I wish my sore boobies would disappear, driving me nuts!!!!!!!! 

Funny Q but how does everyone sleep!? Im too scared to sleep on my front now which is how i loved to sleep (plus it hurts too much on the tits atm too!) and apparently your not meant to sleep on your back butttt im not sure if this is only for when baba is grown quite a bit?? I dont knowwww haha! I hate sleeping on my side!grrr x


----------



## SamiraNChris

ps. im just going to change the thread name xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

My boobs hurt to lie on my front too but I put a pillow under them and I'm ok lol. I just got back dated a week due 28/7 now lol xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

BabyBoyle said:


> My boobs hurt to lie on my front too but I put a pillow under them and I'm ok lol. I just got back dated a week due 28/7 now lol xxx

oooh your 2 days after me :) why did you get back dated did you have a scan xx


----------



## elliot

Love the new name Samira!

I've been loving sleeping mostly on my back lately, but with my shoulders and head kind of propped up a bit.

Other favorite comfy position is half on my belly, half on my side with the top knee pulled up in front of me to prop up my hips.

Not sure what's right though. And I do seem to do a lot of tossing and turnign lately, waking over and over, trying to get comfy for sleeping.


----------



## Babbs34543

LOVE the new thread name!! Too stinkin cute!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

im the same!!! toss and turn all the time! im quite a bad sleeper anyway, any noise or light keeps me awake!!! 

i had the worst sleep last night! I watched Inception before bed and it had my brains racking all night!!!! I couldnt stop thinking about it was a clever movie lol! xx


----------



## carolinemn7

Hi all

I am due on the 15th July - feels like a long way off !

Had a scan already coz I had a bit of bleeding but little one is OK! Congrats to you all! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

carolinemn7 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am due on the 15th July - feels like a long way off !
> 
> Had a scan already coz I had a bit of bleeding but little one is OK! Congrats to you all! xx

Congratulations hunni!!! glad all is ok even with bleeding! will give a lot of people hope :) xx


----------



## charby

I think sleeping on your back is fine at this stage, it's only when baby is bigger because it puts pressure on your organs. I'm finding it really uncomfortable to sleep on my front because of my big belly and also I find it causes "the cramps" to come on so I'm sticking to sleeping on my side!!


----------



## LilMissHappy

i see midwife next weekend so fingers crossed everything will be ok. im waiting to get my dating scan through, i was hoping to get it for xmas but i will be 10 weeks by my calcuations then so think i will have to wait until beginning of january. i was thinking of getting a private scan before xmas but everyone is telling me just to be patient and leave it until january!! so frustrating! anyway baby is the size of a pea now!! OH loves the weekly updates on bubs size! m/s has faded away at the mo, and i feel good apart from my (.)(.) they are killing me!! they feel so bruised!! :( but its worth it. hows everyone else feeling today? xx


----------



## ess

I am SOOOOO tired! Had 10 hours sleep last night and feel like it was 2! so groggy and feel like I have a hangover- not fair as I didn't even get to try the lovely wine at dinner last night- I had a few sniffs instead :dohh:


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Hey Ya'll!!

Im Eve, Happening to have our first baby.. so far her/his name is Oops!! lol

we just got married a day before my birthday Oct 30th, and not thinking of the days of ovulation or anything we concieved Nov 7th or the 9th!

I knew by Oct 11th something wasnt right, and this past weekend i finally came up positive on a pee stick! LOL

We didnt want to get pregnant right away after the wedding, atleast a year out, but if it was meant to be, then it will be!

So far i have nausea at all times of the day, dizziness, spotting, cramps and bloating all day, everyday! and Ive been stuffing my face!!

Im calling the gyno today to schedule my first appoint, but from my calculations i should be due by Aug 3rd


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mum2miller said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> My BBs were really sensitive and painful last time, this time, not at all! That freaks me out a bit too :(
> 
> Same, last time they were so sore and this time NOTHING not sensitive no different feelings at all. Its really worrying!! they do say every pregnancy is different though so i will try not to freak out 2 much.Click to expand...

Did you breast feed? I only stopped a few weeks before Joshuas 1st birthday, so I'm wondering if they've just got nothing to prepare for?!

I need to get to the doctors, Joshua's due his first jabs and I guess I'd better see GP about this lil Apple Pip I got stuck in there :haha: Totally snowed in though!!! seriously, ridiculous amount of snow, dunno what the rest of the country is like, but North Durham has about 2 1/2 foot now.... I can't even see my car because it's aginst a fence and the snow has drifted up it! Mark has a 4x4, but it's for work so he can't really take us. Big fat baaaallllls :(


----------



## Mark&Annie

EvieVonKittie said:


> Hey Ya'll!!
> 
> Im Eve, Happening to have our first baby.. so far her/his name is Oops!! lol
> 
> we just got married a day before my birthday Oct 30th, and not thinking of the days of ovulation or anything we concieved Nov 7th or the 9th!
> 
> I knew by Oct 11th something wasnt right, and this past weekend i finally came up positive on a pee stick! LOL
> 
> We didnt want to get pregnant right away after the wedding, atleast a year out, but if it was meant to be, then it will be!
> 
> So far i have nausea at all times of the day, dizziness, spotting, cramps and bloating all day, everyday! and Ive been stuffing my face!!
> 
> Im calling the gyno today to schedule my first appoint, but from my calculations i should be due by Aug 3rd

Snap! I just got married, and pregnant and due Aug 3rd! LOL! Welcome!!


----------



## leafygreenmum

Hi everyone! Feeling a bit crappy today, I've got a bad back and just can't get comfy!
I have told my parents and the MIL, they were all over-the-moon, they knew we had been trying, but nobody expected it to happen so quickly!!!
We are planning to hold off telling our kids (14,13,11 & 7) until Xmas, but it is soooo hard keeping such a huge secret.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I JUST WANNA BE ABLE TO FEEL IT NOWWWW!!!!!

I'm not a patient person, and this is gonna kill me! I want to tell all our families at Xmas, but that's so soon! I'll only be 10 weeks :(


----------



## MoonLove

Mark&Annie said:


> Gem, so glad everything is OK! I hadn't realised what a traumatic weekend you've had! Hope you feel better now you know lil bubs is in there :hugs:


Thank you! :happydance:
I was so relieved, i couldn't believe it, i had honestly gone into that scan believing that it would be bad news. I went into the bathroom afterwards and cried i was so relieved - i'd braced myself for the worst and i could just breathe easy again :flower: xx


----------



## CamoQueen

Hey ladies, mind if I join you? I'm due August 12th with our second, so very VERY early days! I can't wait until my 10 week scan, and I'm praying that everything goes well until then.

Still too early on for morning sickness (with DS it started at 6 weeks), but I do have sore breasts and lots of watery CM. I also have a little bit of cramping, but I've noticed it's a lot less than it was in my first pregnancy. Maybe because my uterus already stretched before?:shrug:

Anyway, I'm trying to enjoy my eating before the nausea sets in. Then it's Saltines all day, every day!:dohh:


----------



## SamiraNChris

EvieVonKittie said:


> Hey Ya'll!!
> 
> Im Eve, Happening to have our first baby.. so far her/his name is Oops!! lol
> 
> we just got married a day before my birthday Oct 30th, and not thinking of the days of ovulation or anything we concieved Nov 7th or the 9th!
> 
> I knew by Oct 11th something wasnt right, and this past weekend i finally came up positive on a pee stick! LOL
> 
> We didnt want to get pregnant right away after the wedding, atleast a year out, but if it was meant to be, then it will be!
> 
> So far i have nausea at all times of the day, dizziness, spotting, cramps and bloating all day, everyday! and Ive been stuffing my face!!
> 
> Im calling the gyno today to schedule my first appoint, but from my calculations i should be due by Aug 3rd

Welcome Eve!!!! congratulations x 2 for you on baby and wedding :D xxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

CamoQueen said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join you? I'm due August 12th with our second, so very VERY early days! I can't wait until my 10 week scan, and I'm praying that everything goes well until then.
> 
> Still too early on for morning sickness (with DS it started at 6 weeks), but I do have sore breasts and lots of watery CM. I also have a little bit of cramping, but I've noticed it's a lot less than it was in my first pregnancy. Maybe because my uterus already stretched before?:shrug:
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to enjoy my eating before the nausea sets in. Then it's Saltines all day, every day!:dohh:

Welcome hunni!! think your the earliest we have had on here yet!!!! how amazing getting a BFP so early!!!! :) :hugs:xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

SamiraNChris said:


> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurt to lie on my front too but I put a pillow under them and I'm ok lol. I just got back dated a week due 28/7 now lol xxx
> 
> oooh your 2 days after me :) why did you get back dated did you have a scan xxClick to expand...

Yup had a scan today as was at risk of ectopic and last scan was inconclusive :(

Nice heartbeat though :happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

CamoQueen said:


> Still too early on for morning sickness (with DS it started at 6 weeks), but I do have sore breasts and lots of watery CM. I also have a little bit of cramping, but I've noticed it's a lot less than it was in my first pregnancy. Maybe because my uterus already stretched before?:shrug:

Same here! Think I'm well stretched :haha:

Welcome and congrats! :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

BabyBoyle said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurt to lie on my front too but I put a pillow under them and I'm ok lol. I just got back dated a week due 28/7 now lol xxx
> 
> oooh your 2 days after me :) why did you get back dated did you have a scan xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yup had a scan today as was at risk of ectopic and last scan was inconclusive :(
> 
> Nice heartbeat though :happydance:Click to expand...

Dont mean to be nosy, how were you a risk of being ectopic? just wondered if there were any signs other than pains on sides xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

How's everyone doing? I have to go back to work tomorrow from a long thanksgiving vacation, I'm dreading it. I feel like the constant cramps I'm having means my uterus is already expanding, who knows though!


----------



## BabyBoyle

SamiraNChris said:


> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurt to lie on my front too but I put a pillow under them and I'm ok lol. I just got back dated a week due 28/7 now lol xxx
> 
> oooh your 2 days after me :) why did you get back dated did you have a scan xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yup had a scan today as was at risk of ectopic and last scan was inconclusive :(
> 
> Nice heartbeat though :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Dont mean to be nosy, how were you a risk of being ectopic? just wondered if there were any signs other than pains on sides xxClick to expand...


previous failed pregnancy from that, had twinges on left side last few days so really settled my mind xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

TTCNumbertwo said:


> How's everyone doing? I have to go back to work tomorrow from a long thanksgiving vacation, I'm dreading it. I feel like the constant cramps I'm having means my uterus is already expanding, who knows though!

I have the same hun!! its a mild cramp but constant and it was really painful this morning though which scared me a little but im getting over it lol a lot of girls get abd cramps and are all ok so need to think positive!! :wacko:

cant wait to leave work now! sooo zzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!! just wana lay in bed for the rest of the day!!! feeling a bit sicky now....who ever named it morning sickness!!!!! 

OH has been so sweet, he has called me 4 times today just to check that im ok, think the cramps this morning worried him too as i had to bend down and hold my tum to stop them! i wish they were wind but i havent had to let a biggun go today like usual......could be trapped i guess LOL :blush:xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

BabyBoyle said:


> previous failed pregnancy from that, had twinges on left side last few days so really settled my mind xx

Im really sorry to hear that hun!:hugs: 

i always get a bit :S when i get a pain on my side but i have had pains on both my left and right side so hopefully its not that :S xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

the nurse said its normal from your uterus stretching etc, but i think you will be fine :D they saw my last very very early so wasnt in too much pain..

Its like cramp/ a stitch i get at the minute just on the left, and the scan they did 2 weeks ago the left side was the corpus luteum on my ovary and was nearly double the size but they said its probably as i ovulated from that one & the cyst is there xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi there ladies! nothing new here, just trying to get into an OB dr, i dont have one yet, but i found one i think i will REALLY like! I have to get a referral from my regular dr though and i called them today, and asked when it will go through so i can make an appt with the OB, they said if i havent heard from the by the END OF THE WEEK call back! Ugh! So annoying! But the OB said when I get the referral that they will get me in w/in a week though so thats good! I thought most dr's didnt see you til 10 weeks around here so im super happy about that!


----------



## Serenityblue

Hello,
Just popping in :) As far as I can work it out I'm due 6th August. Tried to get GP appt today but left it too late as you now have to phone on the day you want to go in (this was news to me!) so hopefully Thursday as full on at work tues and weds. 

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all :)
SB x


----------



## meerdog

Evening ladies, hope everyone is well!

I appologise in advance but I need to have a wee whinge.............had a very unsettled day today....I've been cramping all day which had really spooked me and I've been unable to think of anything else. Had my first doctor's appointment today and she confirmed that it's normal and not to worry about it but that's easier said than done. She's also given me a DD of 7th August....2 days earlier than I had estimated :)

Feeling really emotional today too, my head is just so busy at the moment. We weren't actually TTC so our little 'poppyseed' is a bit of a surprise so still trying to get my head around. My OH is pleased but it's come along a lot earlier than either of us anticipated so lots of changes ahead.

Doctor also said that I may have an incompetent cervix due to previous biopsies after abnormal smears :-(. Anyone else had that?

xx


----------



## meerdog

Serenityblue said:


> Hello,
> Just popping in :) As far as I can work it out I'm due 6th August. Tried to get GP appt today but left it too late as you now have to phone on the day you want to go in (this was news to me!) so hopefully Thursday as full on at work tues and weds.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all :)
> SB x


Congratulations!!!

You're due the day before me. My doctor had recently started doing that too.....so frustrating!

x


----------



## marie_wills

SamiraNChris said:


> Marie_wills &#8211; how did the parents take it? All good I hope!! Congrats &#61514; Ohhh your a good mummy, I couldn&#8217;t bring myself to pay an extra 5er for the omega 3 pregnacare haha!

Yeah I think so, mine were pleased , my OH's was pleased but didn't quite know how to react because he's so worried lol 

I got my pregnacare plus off Amazon when they were on offer - no way would I pay full price in the shops, I'm sure I only paid about £6/£7 for them.

I too had the worst nights sleep in ages, we rented Robin Hood on DVD so didn't finish that till late, probably woke me up rather than sending me to sleep, fingers crossed for a better one tonight :)


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hey ladies. love the name!! can i join too please? i'm due 24th july and looking forward to the next 34 weeks,lol.;)


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ok on here quick! made a quick signature to see how it will look, sizes etc so what do you think of this? 

Let me know what you think...honestly...and then i can change it at work 2 moz :) 

https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8980/beachbabyflowers1.gif


----------



## SamiraNChris

i think the pic is quite big but im sure it can be reduced or i can find another :) xx


----------



## LilMissHappy

awww thats gorgeous!!!! clever you! xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

I love it! Maybe need a bit more definition in the words, the yellow is very light on the sky... amybe use the dark pink from the flowers?


----------



## marie_wills

it's lovely :) Just a bit on the big side, if it could somehow be reduced to a similar size to the tickers , it wold be ideal :)


----------



## jreece

Hi Ladies, I had my confirmation appt today. Doc said my urine test came back positive really quickly and that my uterus is enlarged :-D They also did an HCG level which I should get back tomorrow. He said the magic number is 3000 so as long as I am at 3000 or higher I can make my first OB appt and Sonogram appt. If it's not I need to have it redrawn in 2 days. Here's to hopin!


----------



## Kylarsmom

samiranchris said:


> ok on here quick! Made a quick signature to see how it will look, sizes etc so what do you think of this?
> 
> Let me know what you think...honestly...and then i can change it at work 2 moz :)
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8980/beachbabyflowers1.gif

love it!


----------



## Kylarsmom

hey ladies! I got in with my new OB and my first appt is Dec 13, in 2 weeks!! I will be 6+3!! I am sooooo excited! Idk if I will get an early scan or not, but I am so excited it feels more real once you have gone to the dr!! ;)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

That pic is too cute, I can't wait to put it in my siggy!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Ok here we go, how about this :) 

https://i1036.photobucket.com/albums/a450/smagrabi1986/beach-babyflowers-2.gif

xx


----------



## leafygreenmum

Love it!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Sorry ive not replied to any ones posts, was busy makin sig lol

I hit 6 weeks today and as a present ickle bean gave me my worst batch of morning sickness when I woke up! I was in heaving hell but nothing was happening as my stomach was completely empty thank god!!! Not the best thing to be waking up to :sick: on the plus side....it makes me feel pregnant!!! 

Happy to hear all is well babyboyle :) when is your next scan? 

Hey serenity!! Welcome and congratulations!! 

And the same to you meerdog :flower: honestly dont worry about cramps, I have had them every day of my pregnancy so far, and yday i had them bad!! But i feel deadly sick today so i think im still pregnant hehe!Sorry to be useless but i dont know anything about an incompetent cervix? Will that mean you will need a c section? I really dont know sowwee xx

Haha marie wills ive got the robin hood film too (we have a good friend who downloads all cinema movies for us) and when we got it it I have attempted to watch it 3 times now and fell asleep! Wasnt my thing at all, my OH loved it! Im more into horror films but ive not watched one since being pregs, wonder if i will be different LOL 

Oh and another welcome to mumatmadhouse!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! And good luck jreece for your HCG levels!!! Let us know how it goes :flower: I havent a clue when i get my bloods taken, im guessing after my midwife appointment!!! 

Sooo let me know what you think about the siggy! Any other ideas throw them out there and il change it xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Thanking you!


----------



## MoonLove

Love the sig!

I had awful af type cramps this morning - you know that feeling when it feels like your insides are collapsing, like they're about to all splurge out? :blush: It kept me awake from 3 til 4am, and then when i woke again at 6, it was still there - strong as ever, gahh!

I'm waiting for the morning sickness to hit, haven't felt so nauseous recently, so i'm wondering when to expect it! Maybe i'll get it at 6 weeks too :winkwink:

xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww dont worry hunni! ive had the same! its horrible isnt it!!!! i just try to think its just my tummy stretching and getting ready!!! 

the sickness is horrible! its like a hangover, i feel hungry but anything healthy wont work! think im gona have to carb and fat it out today!! xx


----------



## MoonLove

SamiraNChris said:


> awww dont worry hunni! ive had the same! its horrible isnt it!!!! i just try to think its just my tummy stretching and getting ready!!!
> 
> the sickness is horrible! its like a hangover, i feel hungry but anything healthy wont work! think im gona have to carb and fat it out today!! xx

:thumbup:Sounds like a plan! Think i might join you on that one! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

I feel terrible for having a cup of tea this morning!!!! i need to stop this obession haha! but a cuppa always tastes so good on a hangover and it was amazing this morning with my sickness! my FIL also gave me this DISGUSTING ginger sweet this morning which is meant to help but it made me worse as it tasted so gross lol! 

I am beign a bit good, drinking the tropicana so getting some fruit in there!!! xx


----------



## LilMissHappy

i feel ok since iv hit 6 weeks so im hoping that m/s doesnt come back later on. i was queasy from 5 weeks but now i feel great. apart from boobs. if they werent sore i wouldnt know i was preg! so hopefully it will pass soon darl. xx


----------



## hevGsd

Yay I love the sig!! :thumbup:

Well I'm 5+6 today! cant wait to get to 6 weeks tomorrow :happydance: every week is such a huge goal for me :flower:

I've had no symptoms yesterday an not very much today....yet! I worry when I've got them then I worry when I don't feel anything! lol 
I'm waiting for a call back from the midwife today for my 1st app with her. Im debating with myself about getting a private scan done, or can I wait till just before xmas when we should hear heart beat??? hmmm :shrug: 

Day off work today so I'm going to do nothing all day just lie on the sofa! I'm sooooo tired was in work all last night!


----------



## SamiraNChris

LilMissHappy said:


> i feel ok since iv hit 6 weeks so im hoping that m/s doesnt come back later on. i was queasy from 5 weeks but now i feel great. apart from boobs. if they werent sore i wouldnt know i was preg! so hopefully it will pass soon darl. xx

I hope so hun! my boobs are still sore too! i hope i dotn have a nightmare pregnancy!!! i had the worst dream last night about losing babies too! I had a scan which showed triplets then my next one there was only 2 in there then the next 1 then the next they were all gone! i woke up feeling devestated!!!! my friend whos 7 months said that m/c dreams are common as its a worry so fingers crossed it doenst mean anything! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

hevGsd said:


> Yay I love the sig!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well I'm 5+6 today! cant wait to get to 6 weeks tomorrow :happydance: every week is such a huge goal for me :flower:
> 
> I've had no symptoms yesterday an not very much today....yet! I worry when I've got them then I worry when I don't feel anything! lol
> I'm waiting for a call back from the midwife today for my 1st app with her. Im debating with myself about getting a private scan done, or can I wait till just before xmas when we should hear heart beat??? hmmm :shrug:
> 
> Day off work today so I'm going to do nothing all day just lie on the sofa! I'm sooooo tired was in work all last night!

ooh your a day before me :) it feels nice to be 6 weeks for some reason, sounds so much better than 5 lol! ohhh how i wish i didnt have to work!!! 

ahh your strong if you cant wait! i could not wait till 12 weeks so im having mine at 7 + 2! its well worth the money for piece of mind! plus i want my mum to be there incase she cant come to my 12 week one, im not sure how mnay ppl my hospital allows yet in the scan room! x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hey, only just noticed this thread. Silly me. Im due on the 22nd july (by my own calculations) Just keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes to plan as im very sceptical. Having bed rest at the moment, as ordered by my doctor! Love the signature too, definitely going to steal :) xxx


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm due July 21st.


----------



## TaNasha

How do i add the pic to my signature?


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Hi all hope you are all feeling well!! well i have been hovvering over this thread for the past week but have been a bit nervous to post anything. I got my bfp last tuesday and think im around 5 weeks today im due Aug 2nd i think!!(my calculations) Im a little scared to get too excited tho as i had a misscarriage in July at 17 weeks and im worrying myself sick. I havent got many symptoms although i am shattered constantly and have the odd soreness in my boobs just want all the syptoms so i know that my little bump is ok!! Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi....

We are due on August 3rd, we can't wait!
Keeping our fingers crossed for the 1st scan.....I miscarried last month so think my 1st scan will be early!
Congrats to everyone on here!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Heyy to add the pic just use this link but you need to get rid of the space in between the I and M in IMG lol xxx:thumbup:

[I MG]https://i1036.photobucket.com/albums/a450/smagrabi1986/beach-babyflowers-2.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi newbies! Congrats on the BFPs! :happydance:

Little Griffin you are due same days as me :thumbup:


----------



## SamiraNChris

Welcome& congrats xxMichellexx, its been here a while hehe but we have changed the name so may be why  and feel free to steal the siggy! 

Aww im sorry to hear that mumoftwoboys!! What was the reason if you dont mind me asking! Goes to show the 12 week scan isnt a safety net! So sorry :hugs: will you be allowed early scans on nhs due to prev m/c?? Xxx

Congrats littlegriffin too, sorry to hear about your m/c :( but amazing that you are here again so quick!!! Congrats bet your over the moon! xx


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Hiya there was no reason found at pm she had developed properly and chromosone tests were normal just down to "bad luck" apparently!! which is good in a way because we arnt looking for anything to happen this time. however just makes you want to know why. This time im getting scanned at 11 15 20 weeks not getting an early one so only got 6 weeks to wait!! lol im just taking one week at a time and trying to stay positive x


----------



## tootsiegb

HI Can i join this group. 
By my calcs I should be due 30th July if i go by my last period.
Like Mumoftwoboys I had a missed miscarriage at 18 weeks which was discovered at our 20 week scan. 
They found no reason at all for this loss, so i am crossing everything that I manage to go full term & hold a lovely baby this time. The only symptom i have at the minute is no period & a constant tummy ache. Like my tummy is heavy.
I hope this is a good sign and nothing to wrry about.

Congrats to all you girls on your BFP's

Tootsie xx


----------



## tootsiegb

Mumoftwoboys

Thats exactly the same as me. & they have said that i will get scans at those times too.
We should be bump buddies. I havent seen the doc yet. Do you think i should see the doc or just book straight with the midwife?

tootsie xx


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Hi Tootsie am sorry for your loss like you mine was discovered on the scan mmc. Im going to see my Doc as he was involved with my care after my misscarriage and let him refer me. How are you feeling? Im a little scared to let myself believe it at times because i thought all was well last time even got through the 12 week scan with no problems. But like i said one week at a time and what will be will be! x


----------



## tootsiegb

Hi Mumoftwoboys 
I am feeling ok, like i said other than tummy ache everything else seems ok. I cant get an appointment with my doc until 17th Dec.
I am excited yet scared at the same time. I too had no probs at all, no bleeding nothing no sign of miscarriage. it was such a shock.
We will have to help each other through. 
Take care xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Welcome and congrats tootsie :) hope you have a H & H 9 months :D xx


----------



## TaNasha

Have any of you told anyone yet?


----------



## TaNasha

SamiraNChris I am going to follow your Ickle Bean Journal! If that ok with you off course


----------



## raisin

TaNasha said:


> Have any of you told anyone yet?

Since we had a mc in July we decided t tell close friends and family already just in case it happens again and we need their support. I think most people wait until their 12 week scan though.

My MIL cried (happy tears not sad ones, lol) and I had to tell my mum on the phone because I wont see her in person before Christmas. She is really chuffed though. I told my brother and sister too and a close friend of mine. Will tell my dad and gran this weekend. 

What about you?


----------



## tootsiegb

Havent told anyone yet. we will tell our parents this week, but wont tell anyone else until 12 week scan. Well actually i will probably tell my boss too, so i dont have to do any lifting.
xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

TaNasha said:


> SamiraNChris I am going to follow your Ickle Bean Journal! If that ok with you off course

Course you can :) il be updating it today with my six week pics and blog 

Ive told everyone LOL I cant keep it in!! when i say everyone i mean friends and family! i will not have it on my facebook which has friends people on there i never talk to, just knew from school etc so it wont be going on there till I am 12 weeks! hence doing my journal - so I can add all my friends and family and my lovely BNB girlies!! 

Anyone else feel free to add it :) xxx


----------



## TaNasha

I have only told my 2 best friends and our parents and we want to tell everyone else with New Years, but it still feels so far away!


----------



## elliot

Samira, that Midsummer Dreamers sig is quite possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen! Love it! :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Just booked in to see my Doctor on Friday morning, can't actually remember what happens at this stage but I seem to remember it's very little! LOL ;D


----------



## SamiraNChris

Aww thanks elliot :) 

Annie - docs isnt much to be honest but it is nice to get it done as you then get the midwife booked and it also feels like the next milestone is done :) xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yeah I'd like some dates in my diary, milestones to look forward to :D


----------



## CMarie

This was a super cute idea so I hope you don't mind if I join :flower:

As of right now my EDD is July 17, 2011, but I haven't had an ultrasound yet so I don't know for sure I'm due that day...the doctor thinks I am though :)

The picture is super cute too!!

:hugs:


----------



## StephBord

I hope you don't mind if I join in. :) I just got my BFP two days ago and my EDD (by my own calculations) is August 9, 2011. I am so excited but also really nervous!


----------



## MoonLove

StephBord said:


> I hope you don't mind if I join in. :) I just got my BFP two days ago and my EDD (by my own calculations) is August 9, 2011. I am so excited but also really nervous!

Woo! Congrats!!

This thread is really filling up now, its fantastic!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

CMarie said:


> This was a super cute idea so I hope you don't mind if I join :flower:
> 
> As of right now my EDD is July 17, 2011, but I haven't had an ultrasound yet so I don't know for sure I'm due that day...the doctor thinks I am though :)
> 
> The picture is super cute too!!
> 
> :hugs:

Welcome and congrats hunni!!!! i know i hope my scan doesnt change my date!! too many tickers to change on bnb and facebook! 

Annie im just doing a ticker now to count down till my scan hehe! will make the days go slower i bet but will be nice to know!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

StephBord said:


> I hope you don't mind if I join in. :) I just got my BFP two days ago and my EDD (by my own calculations) is August 9, 2011. I am so excited but also really nervous!

Congrats hunni!

Isnt it Gem!!!!! I really need to get an hour in my day and go through the thread and get everyones names n dates on here! wish i didnt work haha!!!!


----------



## Barbles

Can I join? Was part of the July beach bumps but hardly ever look at the group lol.

EDD 24th July though I dont think it will change.

xx

EDIT: I see I have already joined haha, the title must have changed lol. will add the ticker later. Good name Samira


----------



## thislife164

Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join, my EDD is July 22 (through the doctor's phone calculations). My appointment isn't until the 17th so for right now I'm just enjoying the wonders of cramps, nausea, and fatigue haha.


----------



## elliot

StephBord said:


> I hope you don't mind if I join in. :) I just got my BFP two days ago and my EDD (by my own calculations) is August 9, 2011. I am so excited but also really nervous!

Congratulations Steph! Are you still over the moon?! So exciting!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Barbles said:


> Can I join? Was part of the July beach bumps but hardly ever look at the group lol.
> 
> EDD 24th July though I dont think it will change.
> 
> xx
> 
> EDIT: I see I have already joined haha, the title must have changed lol. will add the ticker later. Good name Samira

Course you can! Thats what I originally tried to find the july beach bumps but i didnt know where it was so i made this one hehe! so glad i did! plus having just july means we will miss out on girls that may be a couple days after us but being in august so this one is better ;) 

I dont take the credit for the name, someone suggested it, was it you annie? i just made the siggy pic :) xx


----------



## elliot

thislife164 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join, my EDD is July 22 (through the doctor's phone calculations). My appointment isn't until the 17th so for right now I'm just enjoying the wonders of cramps, nausea, and fatigue haha.

Hi This Life! I'm with you on the cramps, nausea and fatigue! 

Add to that... sore BBs, itchy belly, hungry as a horse, growing everywhere, and you've summed up my 6 weeks so far :)

Speaking of hungry. I've been mad for cucumbers recently! Just mad! I woke up to pee in the night (as always since I fell PG, between 1 and 2AM) and had a sudden, powerful need for a cucumber sandwich. Had to have one for breakfast this morning and it was DIVINE! :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

thislife164 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join, my EDD is July 22 (through the doctor's phone calculations). My appointment isn't until the 17th so for right now I'm just enjoying the wonders of cramps, nausea, and fatigue haha.

Congrats hunni :)!!! ooooh what a great early xmas pressie!!! hopefulyl the christmas period will make time go much quicker so i get more pregnant quicker LOL! xx


----------



## thislife164

HAHA! I'm thinking a plain bagel with caesar dressing with a pear on the side seems pretty awesome! Off to make it now teehee


My name is Halsey btw :)


----------



## thislife164

SamiraNChris said:


> Congrats hunni :)!!! ooooh what a great early xmas pressie!!! hopefulyl the christmas period will make time go much quicker so i get more pregnant quicker LOL! xx

That's what I told OH too, Happy early Xmas! haha:happydance: We actually found out on Thanksgiving too, so even better! Thanks girl!


----------



## CMarie

elliot said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join, my EDD is July 22 (through the doctor's phone calculations). My appointment isn't until the 17th so for right now I'm just enjoying the wonders of cramps, nausea, and fatigue haha.
> 
> Hi This Life! I'm with you on the cramps, nausea and fatigue!
> 
> Add to that... sore BBs, itchy belly, hungry as a horse, growing everywhere, and you've summed up my 6 weeks so far :)
> 
> Speaking of hungry. I've been mad for cucumbers recently! Just mad! I woke up to pee in the night (as always since I fell PG, between 1 and 2AM) and had a sudden, powerful need for a cucumber sandwich. Had to have one for breakfast this morning and it was DIVINE! :happydance:Click to expand...

You just made me crave cucumbers haha :haha:


----------



## SamiraNChris

thislife164 said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hunni :)!!! ooooh what a great early xmas pressie!!! hopefulyl the christmas period will make time go much quicker so i get more pregnant quicker LOL! xx
> 
> That's what I told OH too, Happy early Xmas! haha:happydance: We actually found out on Thanksgiving too, so even better! Thanks girl!Click to expand...

www yea its great isnt it! i found out on my bday! no present will ever beat it!!! xx


----------



## elliot

CMarie said:


> You just made me crave cucumbers haha :haha:


CMarie... you must give in to the cucumber craving! :winkwink:
Oh boy, sliced up and tucked between two slices of bread with mayo and salt :) I'm getting all worked up just thinking about it!

But I'm all out ATM. Will have to run to the grocery store on lunch break :)


----------



## thislife164

No kidding, and now you're going to have a great story for your LO :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

this thread moves fast i feel like i have no idea whats going on bc i dont have time to read it all, lol! Just wanna say I love the thing for our siggy!! ;)


----------



## thislife164

Ah I need to put it in mine!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi Ladies, welcome to all the new people. I think I added the siggy pic, but I can't tell if I did it right because I'm at work and images are blocked (uggggh!). Anyhow, glad to hear everyone is doing well, just feeling crampy at the moment, and super tired because I can't drink my coffee!!!


----------



## thislife164

Sorry you're all crampy girl :hugs: I hope it gets better!

**by the way, the siggy looks great! All pictures accounted for :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

yay loving lots of siggys hehe!! cant believe how many of us there are! we were busy ladies in oct and nov hehe!! xx


----------



## thislife164

SamiraNChris said:


> yay loving lots of siggys hehe!! cant believe how many of us there are! we were busy ladies in oct and nov hehe!! xx

I'm innocent:angelnot:


----------



## StephBord

elliot said:


> StephBord said:
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join in. :) I just got my BFP two days ago and my EDD (by my own calculations) is August 9, 2011. I am so excited but also really nervous!
> 
> Congratulations Steph! Are you still over the moon?! So exciting!Click to expand...

Definitely still in disbelief. It just doesn't seem real!


----------



## SamiraNChris

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi Ladies, welcome to all the new people. I think I added the siggy pic, but I can't tell if I did it right because I'm at work and images are blocked (uggggh!). Anyhow, glad to hear everyone is doing well, just feeling crampy at the moment, and super tired because I can't drink my coffee!!!

it works :)

ahhh my tiredness is slowly going! geting used to being caffine free!!! i now have decaff which tastes just as good thankfully! hopefully it tricks my body that im having caffine lol! xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

I had a craving for cake, so make a big squidgy coffee cake, then felt incredibly sick after one small slice! Don't know if that's pregnancy or the fact I'm snowed in and seriously bored!


----------



## SamiraNChris

oh i couldnt think of anything worse right now!my stomach is getting savory only for a bit till this sickness goes! 

for anyoen that has my journal on facebook, ive just updated it :D xx


----------



## angie79

How is everyones symptoms on this cold snowy day
I just booked a early scan for 7 weeks - bit earlier than I hoped but I couldn't get any more time off work

xxx


----------



## TaNasha

argg i just wish time could fast forward already!!!!


----------



## kinga

Barbles said:


> I join all the groups lol
> 
> Well Im 23 and OH is 32, we have a nearly 3 year old called Phoebe. This little baby was a suprise BFP, we were due to start TTC in December but got carried away one night and here we are and very happy.
> We are due the 24th July and I have had to sell my much loved Take That tickets as I will be 37 weeks the day I was supposed to go. If its a boy I may name him Gary in the Barlows honour (jokes, OH will never allow it haha)
> I got my BFP at 9DPO so I have been floating around the 1st Tri for a couple of weeks so not a complete newbie but ho hum
> 
> Nice to meet you all :winkwink:

Oh no! YOur making me feel bad! I too have take that tickets for 5th July and am due on the 22nd... no way i can even think about not going at the moment... I am convincing myself i will be fine to go! :blush:


----------



## SamiraNChris

angie79 said:


> How is everyones symptoms on this cold snowy day
> I just booked a early scan for 7 weeks - bit earlier than I hoped but I couldn't get any more time off work
> 
> xxx

yay!!! mines at 7+2 but i wouldnt worry, you will; be able tos ee heartbeat etc at 7 weeks :) xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

kinga said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> I join all the groups lol
> 
> Well Im 23 and OH is 32, we have a nearly 3 year old called Phoebe. This little baby was a suprise BFP, we were due to start TTC in December but got carried away one night and here we are and very happy.
> We are due the 24th July and I have had to sell my much loved Take That tickets as I will be 37 weeks the day I was supposed to go. If its a boy I may name him Gary in the Barlows honour (jokes, OH will never allow it haha)
> I got my BFP at 9DPO so I have been floating around the 1st Tri for a couple of weeks so not a complete newbie but ho hum
> 
> Nice to meet you all :winkwink:
> 
> Oh no! YOur making me feel bad! I too have take that tickets for 5th July and am due on the 22nd... no way i can even think about not going at the moment... I am convincing myself i will be fine to go! :blush:Click to expand...

i think your be fine to go :) and if you do pop whata story!!!!


----------



## angie79

SamiraNChris said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyones symptoms on this cold snowy day
> I just booked a early scan for 7 weeks - bit earlier than I hoped but I couldn't get any more time off work
> 
> xxx
> 
> yay!!! mines at 7+2 but i wouldnt worry, you will; be able tos ee heartbeat etc at 7 weeks :) xxClick to expand...

Ohhh can't wait to see your pics to see what I'm expecting 
that's one of the reasons I chose 7 weeks because of the hearbeat
so excited

xxx


----------



## LilMissHappy

SamiraNChris said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyones symptoms on this cold snowy day
> I just booked a early scan for 7 weeks - bit earlier than I hoped but I couldn't get any more time off work
> 
> xxx
> 
> yay!!! mines at 7+2 but i wouldnt worry, you will; be able tos ee heartbeat etc at 7 weeks :) xxClick to expand...

why is your scan so early samira? im still waiting for my scan date to come thro but im guessing it will be early jan when im roughly 12 weeks. will you get another scan before you are 020 weeks then? xxx


----------



## thislife164

You can see the heartbeat at 7 weeks? My first exam is going to be at 9 weeks exactly.


----------



## SamiraNChris

I booked a private one! i cant wait till 12 weeks haha!! A private scan is £60 so i thought that was nothing for piece of mind! you wont see much at a 7 week scan, just a heartbeat and it is also to make sure that its not ectopic! 

I havent got my NHS 12 week scan booked yet, i guess that will get sorted once i see my midwife! my first M/W appointment is on the same day as my private scan (9th dec)! baby day woooo!!! xx


----------



## thislife164

Dec 9th is going to be such a great day for you! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy1506

Hello All,

I have got my BFP this week :happydance:, shocked but very excited. My second time as I have a son who is nearly 18 months.

Due 26th July by my calculations :) 

Hope everyone is doing ok 

xx


----------



## Babbs34543

angie79 said:


> How is everyones symptoms on this cold snowy day
> I just booked a early scan for 7 weeks - bit earlier than I hoped but I couldn't get any more time off work
> 
> xxx


I am so jealous of yall who are able to do the early scan, sadly that isn't an option around here unless i make some story up and go in. (which i'll admit to thinking about) but i would feel bad for taking the time away from the women who truley need them. 

As for symtoms... today is another day where the symtoms seems to be duller today, but i am becoming more okay with that as somedays they really do come back full swing. Still no morning sickness.. but i'm praying for it!! lol


----------



## thislife164

baillie1983 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got my BFP this week :happydance:, shocked but very excited. My second time as I have a son who is nearly 18 months.
> 
> Due 26th July by my calculations :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok
> 
> xx

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## thislife164

Babbs34543 said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyones symptoms on this cold snowy day
> I just booked a early scan for 7 weeks - bit earlier than I hoped but I couldn't get any more time off work
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of yall who are able to do the early scan, sadly that isn't an option around here unless i make some story up and go in. (which i'll admit to thinking about) but i would feel bad for taking the time away from the women who truley need them.
> 
> As for symtoms... today is another day where the symtoms seems to be duller today, but i am becoming more okay with that as somedays they really do come back full swing. Still no morning sickness.. but i'm praying for it!! lolClick to expand...

Don't you hate when it tricks you and you're all nice and happy one day. You can do chores and everything else, and the next all you want to do is lie down and sleep? It's a dirty, dirty trick.


----------



## estar

I just read through all 48 pages of threads, I think I would like to join now that I am all caught up! Congratulations to everyone. My due date should be July 19, per my calculations. My first dr.'s appointment is Dec 8th, can't wait for it to seem real! It only took DH and I 2 months, a little quicker than expected but we are not complaining! We are both 33 and have just been married since Sept.4 2010! I look forward to sharing and experiencing this adventure with you all!


----------



## thislife164

estar said:


> I just read through all 48 pages of threads, I think I would like to join now that I am all caught up! Congratulations to everyone. My due date should be July 19, per my calculations. My first dr.'s appointment is Dec 8th, can't wait for it to seem real! It only took DH and I 2 months, a little quicker than expected but we are not complaining! We are both 33 and have just been married since Sept.4 2010! I look forward to sharing and experiencing this adventure with you all!

Welcome and congratulations!:happydance: My name is Halsey, we're happy to have you!


----------



## Babbs34543

awww, i JUST noticed the lil thing in everyone's siggy!!! i am so totally stealing that..


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome estar!!! Babbs- I've totally been thinking about lying and saying I'm having bleeding to get an earlier scan..... Then I feel totally guilty and horrible. But I can't say it hasn't crossed my mind. My scan will be at 8 weeks, Dec. 23rd, can't wait!!! I guess here in the US you get a scan whenever your gyn. feels like you should, there isn't a standard time like it seems there is in the UK.


----------



## thislife164

They still told me they want me between 7-9 weeks, so I guess in the US we just have a more recommended time...


----------



## DolceBella

Hi all! Mind if I join?? I've been stalking for a bit, but finding these pg threads so overwhelming!! There's a lot more members now than when I was pg with my 1st! :)

Anyway, Bella is 18 months old now. We have our first visit and scan set for 8.5 weeks. :)

~Karen

(ps - morning sickness is kicking in fierce these days!)


----------



## angie79

DolceBella said:


> Hi all! Mind if I join?? I've been stalking for a bit, but finding these pg threads so overwhelming!! There's a lot more members now than when I was pg with my 1st! :)
> 
> Anyway, Bella is 18 months old now. We have our first visit and scan set for 8.5 weeks. :)
> 
> ~Karen
> 
> (ps - morning sickness is kicking in fierce these days!)

Hi congrats Hun :happydance:

xxx


----------



## marie_wills

elliot said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join, my EDD is July 22 (through the doctor's phone calculations). My appointment isn't until the 17th so for right now I'm just enjoying the wonders of cramps, nausea, and fatigue haha.
> 
> Hi This Life! I'm with you on the cramps, nausea and fatigue!
> 
> Add to that... sore BBs, itchy belly, hungry as a horse, growing everywhere, and you've summed up my 6 weeks so far :)
> 
> Speaking of hungry. I've been mad for cucumbers recently! Just mad! I woke up to pee in the night (as always since I fell PG, between 1 and 2AM) and had a sudden, powerful need for a cucumber sandwich. Had to have one for breakfast this morning and it was DIVINE! :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow I'm exactly the same in relation to a wake up at 2-2:30 am for a wee, I thought it was just me maybe drinking to late before going to bed lol soo streange.

Samira - Robin Hood wasn't really my type of film either but I think it's a bad idea for me to watch anything in detail before going to bed, keeps my mind ticking for aggggggggess.


----------



## marie_wills

estar said:


> I just read through all 48 pages of threads, I think I would like to join now that I am all caught up! Congratulations to everyone. My due date should be July 19, per my calculations. My first dr.'s appointment is Dec 8th, can't wait for it to seem real! It only took DH and I 2 months, a little quicker than expected but we are not complaining! We are both 33 and have just been married since Sept.4 2010! I look forward to sharing and experiencing this adventure with you all!

Congratulations! I too have my first midwife appointment on the 8th Dec :) According to my estimates I should be 6 + 3 but if I ovulated late , which I might have by a day or two, could just be 6 ish :) Good Luck, hope all goes well :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hello and congrats all newbies! I've only been gone a couple of hours and there's 3 pages of newbies! LOL :D
Congrats to all :D


----------



## marie_wills

DolceBella said:


> Hi all! Mind if I join?? I've been stalking for a bit, but finding these pg threads so overwhelming!! There's a lot more members now than when I was pg with my 1st! :)
> 
> Anyway, Bella is 18 months old now. We have our first visit and scan set for 8.5 weeks. :)
> 
> ~Karen
> 
> (ps - morning sickness is kicking in fierce these days!)

Hello :wave: I know what you mean, it takes me a good 15 mins or so to catch up on all the posts lol and that's just from missing a days worth.

I've not had any sickness yet, do you think I've got this coming ?? when did you start with it?


----------



## elliot

Hi and congrats to all the new Midsummer Dreamers! :)

Marie - I'm feeling really lucky no real sickness over here yet either. Feel nauseus and queasy, but no puking. Fingers crossed it stays away for both of us. I'm 6 weeks now and have heard that's often when it strikes.


----------



## thislife164

Marie- I'm now 6+4 and I just started getting nausea and really sensitive to food these past few days. Last week I was having no problems at all, now this week I'm getting really picky. No puking though, hooray! *knock on wood* It may or may not come for you, it's not a bad thing if you don't get it though! My dr said it just means you're eating exactly how you're supposed to if you're not vomiting haha.


----------



## Mumof twoboys

tootsiegb said:


> Hi Mumoftwoboys
> I am feeling ok, like i said other than tummy ache everything else seems ok. I cant get an appointment with my doc until 17th Dec.
> I am excited yet scared at the same time. I too had no probs at all, no bleeding nothing no sign of miscarriage. it was such a shock.
> We will have to help each other through.
> Take care xxx

Most definatly hun am so glad i have join this thread now and reassure myself that eveything im feeling is normal!! x:happydance:


----------



## raisin

Evening everyone,

OMG I can't believe its just 8pm and I'm in my pjs and off to bed! I have been getting 9+ hours sleep each night and could easily have a couple more hours. Anyone else constantly feel sleep deprived? :wacko:


----------



## thislife164

raisin said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> OMG I can't believe its just 8pm and I'm in my pjs and off to bed! I have been getting 9+ hours sleep each night and could easily have a couple more hours. Anyone else constantly feel sleep deprived? :wacko:

I am! It's 11:54am on my end of the world. So far today I woke up at 5:30, took a nap from 10-11a, and I'm thinking I'm going to take another one here very shortly. Tired and very fatigued, yay for being pregnant!:baby:


----------



## Mumof twoboys

raisin said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> OMG I can't believe its just 8pm and I'm in my pjs and off to bed! I have been getting 9+ hours sleep each night and could easily have a couple more hours. Anyone else constantly feel sleep deprived? :wacko:

Oh yes its one of the only syptoms im having i just want to sleep from about 6pm!!:sleep:


----------



## marie_wills

elliot & thislife164 hope it stays away, I guess if it's going to hit, it could be anytime after this week, I've not really changed my eating habits I am pretty much eating what ever I want, really loving lemon drizzle cake at the minute ha, trying to drink more milk and eat more cheese too, which is easy for me, I love cheese, but just sticking to the ones thats ok :) No soft ones.


----------



## thislife164

Cheese is good, I'm lactose sensitive so I've been putting cheese on what I can since I can't drink straight milk. OH made a spice cake last night with buttercream icing and I couldn't even touch it, just the smell made me sick :(


----------



## marie_wills

thislife164 said:


> Cheese is good, I'm lactose sensitive so I've been putting cheese on what I can since I can't drink straight milk. OH made a spice cake last night with buttercream icing and I couldn't even touch it, just the smell made me sick :(

I'm hoping ill get cravings for really healthy food and feel sick at the thought of eating chocolate and sweets cakes and well everything bad for you, but It'll probably be the other way round. Still taking Pregnacare Plus and Omega 3 tablets so hopefully I'll be getting the majority of vitamins from them and what ever extra i can pick up from food :)


----------



## thislife164

I've been eating lots of fruits. Nothing really too junky unless you count the bagels. You'll surprise yourself with what you crave, I certainly did


----------



## Kylarsmom

ugh if its not 1 thing, its another. today, feeling completely normal, no sore boobs nothing, and shooting pains on the left side AND small amount of brown spotting. Im FREAKING out.


----------



## marie_wills

Hope so, I'd be really pleased if I crave fruit :) I have made an effort to buy banana's, grapes and mango hoping ill opt for them over the unhealthy chocolate :)


----------



## thislife164

Yay for breaks from nausea! I downed a baked potato and I'm working on a piece of pumpkin pie with whipped cream :D


----------



## meerdog

TaNasha said:


> Have any of you told anyone yet?

Not told a sould yet. We've decided to wait until we've passed the 12 weeks but I don't know that I can last that long! It's so difficult not to say anything x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

All this talk of food is making me hungry, ha ha! I hope the morning sickness stays away for me this time, it hit right around 6 weeks with DS so I'm holding my breath. Now I'm off to have some pumpkin pie with whipped cream- thanks for the idea thislife!


----------



## Squeeker

Hey to all the new people! Congrats and welcome!

I'm now 6+4 and I'm a bit concerned as I feel... good. I have been a bit nauseous at times, but nothing too serious, and not as much lately... I've been tired, but not like so many of you say. I have no food aversions, I don't pee more often (except for waking up at 3-4AM to pee which is not normal), my boobs are only slightly tender... 

I did some investigating into private scans, but private clinics won't do them before 17 weeks in Canada. 

I just want to KNOW, goddamn it!!

Reassuring words would be welcome right about now...:wacko:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Do you not get an early ultrasound at your OB?


----------



## Squeeker

12 weeks... but I really wanted to know BEFORE I go home for Christmas, as I want to tell the famiily in person... I live quite a distance from my family and I won't see them again until April, when I'll be 6 months along...


----------



## Kylarsmom

ya i am hoping mine gives me one when i go for my 6 week appt too bc i want to tell my fam at Christmas too!! Could you tell your dr you are having bad cramps and are worried? then maybe they will give you a scan to assure you??


----------



## Squeeker

Haha, I'm not sure! However, I am probably the worst liar in the history of the world... and I would feel horribly guilty. I'll just have to keep thinking positive, I guess!


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol- ya im a bad liar too. i went to dinner with my parents tonight and im so trying to wait at least until i get my scan or til christmas whichever comes first to tell them and i felt like i was lying by not telling them, and then with all my emotions i was just crying today bc i felt like i was lying to my mommy! im so going to break down and tell her lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

Gawd I'v e been a right emotional bag! Was crying at Eastenders (British soap) coz Dot didn't get to look after the baby and she was gutted! What a sad sack! LOL! Been at work, got in by Range Rover power, the snow in Newcastle and the North East is still coming!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Kylarsmom said:


> lol- ya im a bad liar too. i went to dinner with my parents tonight and im so trying to wait at least until i get my scan or til christmas whichever comes first to tell them and i felt like i was lying by not telling them, and then with all my emotions i was just crying today bc i felt like i was lying to my mommy! im so going to break down and tell her lol

My Mum knew we were trying so of course I told her... I can't imagine not telling my Mum, what if something goes wrong? I'll need her!


----------



## leafygreenmum

Mark&Annie said:


> My Mum knew we were trying so of course I told her... I can't imagine not telling my Mum, what if something goes wrong? I'll need her!

Me too! My mum's like my best friend.:hugs: She is soooo excited and I can't wait to give her another grandchild! We have also told OH's mum, she was over the moon (we get on really well) :happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I wanted to tell Marks Mum, but he wants to see her a couple of times since the surprise wedding (which she got a bit upset about!) before we spring another surprise on her. He seems to think she may not be so over the moon, thinking they're too close together :/ We shall see, nowt she can do about it.


----------



## angie79

Morning everyone how is everyone feeling
5weeks for me only 8 days to pass my first milestone which is when I mc last time - really nervous especially as I have no symptoms last time I had loads.
I really want to tell my mum but oh wants to wait until 12 weeks but it's killing me

xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, do you mid if I join you? I think it is beginning to sink in now that I am pregnant. have been trying for two years and finally on my seventh round of clomid we got our long awaited BFP!
My name is Emma, I'm 38 (an old Mummy!) and married to Marc, we have three children already, 2 boys (16 &12) and 1 girl (7) so quite a big gap between my youngest and this little bean!
Forgive me for not reading back the whole 52 pages but hopefully I shall pick up on who is who eventually.
I believe I am 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant but have been given 3 different EDD's on different sites but should be somewhere between 5th and 8th August!

Sticky dust to you all xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome mrphyemma and squeeker!!!


----------



## elliot

Morning Angie - I know what you mean about having a hard time waiting to tell. OH and I had decided we'd wait till after our first scan at 9 weeks, then tell mums at Xmas. Yesterday we found out we're going to have to wait till 11 weeks for our first scan as our doc is really booked around the holidays :( Not sure what to do now as I think I'll have a hard time keeping it secret that long as mum and I are so close and this will be her first grandbaby and I know she'll be so over the moon! What are we going to do?

I keep thinking about whether I'll fel better, or worse, if somehting goes wrong and I've already told. Part of me thinks better, cause I'll want my mums support. Part of me thinks worse, cause then her heart will break too, and she'll be watching me like a hawk to try again and I think it'll be a lot of pressure. This time around she has no clue we were trying, so no pressure at all.

Hi MrphyEmma! Huge congratulations to you! You must be on cloud 9!


----------



## elliot

Mark&Annie said:


> I wanted to tell Marks Mum, but he wants to see her a couple of times since the surprise wedding (which she got a bit upset about!) before we spring another surprise on her. He seems to think she may not be so over the moon, thinking they're too close together :/ We shall see, nowt she can do about it.

My OH's mum was a bit upset when we eloped without telling anyone too. I couldn't believe how long it took her to get over it! How can she not be excited about a new baby in the family though? It's just exciting news :)


----------



## angie79

elliot said:


> Morning Angie - I know what you mean about having a hard time waiting to tell. OH and I had decided we'd wait till after our first scan at 9 weeks, then tell mums at Xmas. Yesterday we found out we're going to have to wait till 11 weeks for our first scan as our doc is really booked around the holidays :( Not sure what to do now as I think I'll have a hard time keeping it secret that long as mum and I are so close and this will be her first grandbaby and I know she'll be so over the moon! What are we going to do?
> 
> I keep thinking about whether I'll fel better, or worse, if somehting goes wrong and I've already told. Part of me thinks better, cause I'll want my mums support. Part of me thinks worse, cause then her heart will break too, and she'll be watching me like a hawk to try again and I think it'll be a lot of pressure. This time around she has no clue we were trying, so no pressure at all.
> 
> Hi MrphyEmma! Huge congratulations to you! You must be on cloud 9!

I'm close with my mum too but I hoping my oh let's me tell her at Xmas after our 7 week scan but I'm not sure he will
but like you said my mums heart would break for me and I'm not sure I would want her to go through that
it's a tough one

xxx


----------



## Lawa

Hi ladies I am nervous to be posting here.

I am 4+6 today but I have a long line of miscarragies (7) over the past 18 months.

I am on steroids for high NK cells and have no symptoms whatsoever at the moment part from the odd cramp. Got my 2-3 on CB and have one to take at weekend to reassure me! 

Got my first scan at 5+6 to see how things are going I am so scared :/


----------



## angie79

Lawa said:


> Hi ladies I am nervous to be posting here.
> 
> I am 4+6 today but I have a long line of miscarragies (7) over the past 18 months.
> 
> I am on steroids for high NK cells and have no symptoms whatsoever at the moment part from the odd cramp. Got my 2-3 on CB and have one to take at weekend to reassure me!
> 
> Got my first scan at 5+6 to see how things are going I am so scared :/

Hi Hun

so sorry to hear of your losses :hugs:
pma this bubba is going to stick
even though my ticker says 5 weeks I think I'm 4+6 too and have a early scan in 2 weeks so I will know for sure then
not long until your first scan :flower:

xxx


----------



## Lawa

I think when i have seen a hb i will breathe easier as we have never achieved this.

THe no symptoms is getting me down as I do not feel pregnant at all :/


----------



## mrphyemma

Lawa, I really hope this bean is a sticky one for you my lovely. It must be heartbreaking to have so many losses. I have never miscarried but as it took me 2 years to conceive I too am paranoid that something will go wrong. I don't know how I am going to manage waiting until 12 weeks for a scan to reassure me that all is well.


----------



## elliot

Hi Lawa - congratulations on your little bean, and I truly hope this one is very sticky for you. So sorry about the losses you've had. Lots of positive energy and sticky wishes coming your way!

MrphyEmma - It is so hard having to wait so long for that first scan. I can't get mine until 11 weeks, and it just feels like an eternity of waiting. Fingers crossed everything's all cozy and nestled in and perfect for both of us. Every time by BBs ache or I get cramps I take it as a hopeful sign that things are going okay.


----------



## MoonLove

Welcome eveyone! Its so lovely to see new faces here! All these summer babies! xx


----------



## StephBord

I think we are going to tell our families on Christmas, but I don't think I will have a scan before then. I would definitely prefer to do it after the first scan but waiting until Christmas is hard enough as it is! I have told my two good friends and my cousin though--it was not something I could keep entirely to myself!


----------



## Kylarsmom

leafygreenmum said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> My Mum knew we were trying so of course I told her... I can't imagine not telling my Mum, what if something goes wrong? I'll need her!
> 
> Me too! My mum's like my best friend.:hugs: She is soooo excited and I can't wait to give her another grandchild! We have also told OH's mum, she was over the moon (we get on really well) :happydance:Click to expand...

my mom is my best friend too which is why its killing me not to tell, but i am from a small town and everyone knows everyone and i dont think its fair to tell her and ask her not to tell her friends. i do NOT want the world to know yet. When i tell her, i want her to be able to be excited and tell all her friends as well. she gets her hopes up soooooo easily and if something goes wrong i will still be able to go to her and tell her! its not like since i didnt tell her i all the sudden cant tell her about a m/c!!


----------



## thislife164

Morning ladies! (at least on my end of the world :blush: ) Last night a lot of stuff went down, I'll go into detail in a few minutes once I get my bagel and prenatal down :)


----------



## thislife164

So lately with the LO on the way Josh and I decided we need to buy a bigger place (765 sqft really isn't enough room). We can't afford to put any money down so we were really taking a shot in the dark by asking for a loan. Well, last night Josh called a loan officer and it was instant APPROVAL! :happydance: We're so so so excited! The house we're looking at is twice this size and it's brand new. It's so pretty and we're going to officially look at it tonight. I can't even express how happy I am, and I know OH is up in the clouds too :D

Now, as some of you may know OH and I were "unofficially" engaged. Well, last night he set up a candlelight dinner in the living room and we talked for about 20 minutes about the new house, the baby, everything. Then, all of a sudden he got down on one knee :cloud9: I attached a picture of the ring, sorry it's blurry; the camera on my phone is terrible.

So: new house, new baby, engaged, starting my new life and I couldn't be happier :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo1369.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mark&Annie

thislife164 said:


> So lately with the LO on the way Josh and I decided we need to buy a bigger place (765 sqft really isn't enough room). We can't afford to put any money down so we were really taking a shot in the dark by asking for a loan. Well, last night Josh called a loan officer and it was instant APPROVAL! :happydance: We're so so so excited! The house we're looking at is twice this size and it's brand new. It's so pretty and we're going to officially look at it tonight. I can't even express how happy I am, and I know OH is up in the clouds too :D
> 
> Now, as some of you may know OH and I were "unofficially" engaged. Well, last night he set up a candlelight dinner in the living room and we talked for about 20 minutes about the new house, the baby, everything. Then, all of a sudden he got down on one knee :cloud9: I attached a picture of the ring, sorry it's blurry; the camera on my phone is terrible.
> 
> So: new house, new baby, engaged, starting my new life and I couldn't be happier :happydance:


AHHHHHHH!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! That's so great :D :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## TaNasha

Congrats thislife164!

Hello everyone else!


----------



## thislife164

Thanks ladies! How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## angie79

Oh wow this life that ring is lovely congrats Hun Woo hoo

Laws I don't have any symptoms either - I'm sure we will have plenty soon

xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

thislife - AAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS for everything! all sliding into place for you now!! :)


Morning ladies/afternoon!

Hello to newbies!

MS proper kicked in today for me, trying everything, bread, toast, breadsticks, crisps, fish pie (sooooo bland), feel horrendous!!! :( xx


----------



## thislife164

I'm sorry you don't feel good babyboyle :hugs: It's awful having those days where nothing wants to settle. I woke up with mild nausea and some cramps this morning, hopefully it goes away by this afternoon. 

Is it July yet?


----------



## MoonLove

thislife164 said:


> So lately with the LO on the way Josh and I decided we need to buy a bigger place (765 sqft really isn't enough room). We can't afford to put any money down so we were really taking a shot in the dark by asking for a loan. Well, last night Josh called a loan officer and it was instant APPROVAL! :happydance: We're so so so excited! The house we're looking at is twice this size and it's brand new. It's so pretty and we're going to officially look at it tonight. I can't even express how happy I am, and I know OH is up in the clouds too :D
> 
> Now, as some of you may know OH and I were "unofficially" engaged. Well, last night he set up a candlelight dinner in the living room and we talked for about 20 minutes about the new house, the baby, everything. Then, all of a sudden he got down on one knee :cloud9: I attached a picture of the ring, sorry it's blurry; the camera on my phone is terrible.
> 
> So: new house, new baby, engaged, starting my new life and I couldn't be happier :happydance:

Woo!
Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## elliot

Congratulations This Life! Sound like everything is just perfect in your world right now :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

That's so wonderful thislife, you must be beyond excited!!!!

I don't have any major symptoms to report, just the occasional cramping and the massive fatigue!


----------



## CMarie

Congrats ThisLife!!! Your ring is beautiful :hugs:

Nothing too horrible happening to me. I woke up last night from my bbs being so damn sore...ugh :( it was awful!! Besides that my appetite is finally going back up and I'm also getting a lot warmer ? It's kinda weird.

How's everyone else feeling? :)


----------



## thislife164

I get hot and cold flashes, apparently it's not uncommon but it's not common. So don't worry about it :)


----------



## BabyBoyle

id love a hot flush im currently FROZEN. wearing 4 layers plus dressing gown plus blanket :(


----------



## thislife164

:hugs: They come and go babes, maybe you could try some hot tea if you're feeling up to it?


----------



## SiBelle

Angie, I am so there with you about wanting to tell my mom! DH won't let me tell anyone until week 12! I wish I could just talk to her about all my symptoms!
My family is all out of town but they are coming to visit at Xmas. They will suspect something is up (especially my sisters who like to have a few drinks) when I'm not drinking over the holidays. I plan on telling them I'm on meds but I am a terrible liar. 

Hi Emma! Congratulations on your big family! Did you tell the kids yet? 

Elliot, congrats on your wedding! Sorry to hear it was received badly. I'm with your DH on this one though, it may be a good idea to wait until you are in the clear before announcing it to her. Just my thoughts!

Lawa, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Congratulations on your persistence and your strength. You are amazing 

Thislife, OMG that is wonderful news! I got all teared up reading about it! What a year for you! Congratulations!!!

Feeling queazy today and decided to take the day off work. I'm having a bunch of people over this weekend (annual Xmas party) and need to get the house ready. 
I'm feeling excited though because we get our first ultrasound in two weeks!! And apparently, today is the day little heart starts beating! :happydance:

Sticky dust to all!


----------



## thislife164

Way to catch up SiBelle! Thank you I am definitely excited and so happy I am so blessed. Sorry you don't feel good :hugs: Curl up on the couch today with the blankets and take it easy :) That's my day plan:thumbup:


----------



## mrphyemma

No, haven't told the kids yet. Hoping to make it to the 12 week scan before we tell them. If I can keep my mouth shut that long! :)

Congrats Thislife! xx


----------



## marie_wills

Congratulations thislife :) how exciting all this going on at the same time lol


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Hi all how are we today?? Well im still very tired and have been feelin dizzy alot today!! But the biggest problem is my stress levels im getting really annoyed at the silliest things........so on that note please please please could somebody tell me how to set up a ticker i have been sat here for an hour and a half trying work out stuff for my profile and its driving me mad to the point i just want to throw the lap top!! Can normally work these things out so im blamming it on the pregnant brain!! xx

Its ok ive finnaly worked it out ha ha nightmare!!:dohh:


----------



## thislife164

If you click on usercp at the top of the screen and then on the new screen click signature a box will pop up. You can get a ticker at baby-gaga.com or a few other sites. Create the ticker and at the end you'll get a forum code, copy and paste that into the siggy and click save :)


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Thank you thought i had worked it out but didnt press save!!! god help me im losing my mind!!


----------



## elliot

Mumof twoboys said:


> Thank you thought i had worked it out but didnt press save!!! god help me im losing my mind!!

Hi Mumof2Boys, I can see your lovely ticker now :)

PG brain is a terrible thing. Can't tell you how much use my backspace key is getting as I make so many dang typos! :wacko:

I'm hungry as a wolf today! Bit embarassing, but I just came back from lunch with my GF. Had a small chicken salad sammie... YUM! Could have eaten 5! Came back to my desk and ate a piece of cold leftover french toast. Yum! Still hungry for more! :blush:


----------



## MoonLove

I've been tired and irate today, haha! Cramps have started up in the last hour, and i've been getting emotional watching baby scan videos on youtube :happydance: xx


----------



## elliot

gem_x said:


> I've been tired and irate today, haha! Cramps have started up in the last hour, and i've been getting emotional watching baby scan videos on youtube :happydance: xx

Oh, baby scans make me super emotional too! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Hi elliot, ha ha so glad its not just me!! i seem dumb all the time and as we havent told anyone yet i cant tell people i have an excuse!!

As for the hunger thing i know what you mean im waking in the night starving i could honestly eat for 10 men!!


----------



## Mumof twoboys

I cried at Trisha yesterday morning so glad i was home alone!! ha ha


----------



## MoonLove

elliot said:


> gem_x said:
> 
> 
> I've been tired and irate today, haha! Cramps have started up in the last hour, and i've been getting emotional watching baby scan videos on youtube :happydance: xx
> 
> Oh, baby scans make me super emotional too! Can't wait to get mine!Click to expand...

It's that sound of the heartbeat, i can only imagine how amazing it must be to hear your own baby's little heart. I have a scan at 7 weeks and i so hope they can detect the heartbeat enough that i can hear it! My mom is coming with me and i will sob with happiness :happydance::happydance:


----------



## thislife164

Ooo I haven't thought of watching baby scan videos, off to do it now :happydance:


----------



## TaNasha

i cant wait for my 1st scan video! 
I am also going to go have a look on youtube now!


----------



## SMFirst

I don't think I could handle watching youtube videos (and certainly never at work) - I would be bawling :)

I am planning to hold out until my OB schedules a scan at ~13 weeks - a LONG wait!!


----------



## TaNasha

13 weeks is very long to wait SM!


----------



## leafygreenmum

Hi everyone! Does anyone suffer from evening sickness instead of morning sickness? I feel fine all day, then come dinner time I can barely eat without urging, :sick: which is awful 'cos I love my food!!!


----------



## elliot

leafygreenmum said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone suffer from evening sickness instead of morning sickness? I feel fine all day, then come dinner time I can barely eat without urging, :sick: which is awful 'cos I love my food!!!

Mine seems to come in waves, but is often worst in the evening so I know what you mean. Hate the evening crummy tummy!


----------



## angie79

Omg I have also been a emotional wreck this evening - dropped a crumb on the floor - cried, oh said he didn't like dinner - cried, couldn't get a stain off when washing up - cried. I have to laugh at myself now 

Xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

leafygreenmum said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone suffer from evening sickness instead of morning sickness? I feel fine all day, then come dinner time I can barely eat without urging, :sick: which is awful 'cos I love my food!!!

Defo did last time, as yet to feel any sickness what so ever yet this time. I found it came on if I let myself get really hungry/empty then didn't want to eat, had to force myself!


----------



## MoonLove

angie79 said:


> Omg I have also been a emotional wreck this evening - dropped a crumb on the floor - cried, oh said he didn't like dinner - cried, couldn't get a stain off when washing up - cried. I have to laugh at myself now
> 
> Xxx

Bless :hugs:


----------



## PeeWee2010

I have been reading the threads since the weekend and now have become addicted to B&B.

I am not really up on the lingo as this is my first pregnancy.

Me and my husband have been trying for 5 months and had a positive test last week!:happydance:

My EDD (my calculations) is the 4th August but have a doctors appointment on the 7th December so hoping to find out confirmed date then.

My symptoms keep coming and going but from what I have read this seems completely normal, doesn't help the nerves though!!!!! xx


----------



## thislife164

Welcome PeeWee and congrats! I too am going through pre- first appointment stress. I don't have mine until the 17th. Don't worry about it! Eat well and take your vitamins, don't stress about it! This is an awesome site, good luck girl! :happydance:


----------



## thislife164

Raise your hand if you're sick of the nausea and being tired all the time! *raises hand*

blah =/


----------



## angie79

Hi and welcom pee wee :flower:

xxx


----------



## PeeWee2010

Thanks Thislife164, have bought the vitamins in bulk but can't say I'm doing so well on the healthy eating!

All I fancy at the moment is chocolate and biscuits, but I have changed my coffee to decaf, only problem with that is horrendous headaches!?!?!? Anybody else suffering??


----------



## Bear80

Hi ladies, I'm due on the 28th July. I'm worrying a little because I'm not feeling sick at all and my breasts are not very sore. I was pregnant back in February and had bad sickness and very sore nipples, but miscarried. 

I have been suffering bad mood swings, and I'm pretty bloated, but apart from that no symptoms at all. 

Anyone else symptomless?


----------



## thislife164

Bear, I see you're only 5 weeks. I didn't start getting my symptoms until my 6th week. Some people don't get any until later, and some people don't get any symptoms at all. Just make sure you keep going into the doctor and making sure LO is doing well. Here's hoping for a sticky bean! :happydance:


----------



## estar

Welcome PeeWee! And I raise my hand this is life!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi all, I'm back at school (I'm a teacher) for parent-teacher conferences, ugh! I only have two scheduled but I still have to be here until 9pm.... I'm going to be sooo tired tomorrow! 

On another note, I'm sorta jealous of all you ladies with morning/evening sickness. I know that sounds strange, but I want some reassurance that everything is going well and I always here people saying its a good sign when you're getting sick. Hopefully next week!


----------



## thislife164

Don't worry about it I'm sure everything is fine! Believe me, I prayed for symptoms to know everything is okay with LO haha. You'll get there :hugs:


----------



## Squeeker

Yay!! I felt worse today! I was nauseous again, and tired this evening... I even woke up in the middle of the night feeling nauseous last night. It's hilarious that I'm HAPPY that I'm feeling nasty!


----------



## CMarie

How are you guys dealing with all this fatigue...if there's anyone else experiencing it? :( I'm also starting to get really bad leg cramps especially if I sit for long periods of time...

I just want to :sleep: already!!!


----------



## MissFish

Wow this is a huge thread!! How exciting, all these summer babies!

I am 4 weeks today. I got a faint positive on 11/23 but confirmed with a digi on Thanksgiving. :)

I haven't been sick yet, but I have been nauseous. Mostly last weekend, Haven't been since. I also have been having very mild cramping, on and off throughout the day. Hopefully making room for our little nugget! The past two days I eat everything in sight and have been VERY moody. 

Also, my favorite (or most entertaining) is how I keep misplacing things!! Anyone else experiencing this? I put my laundry in the trash can, chips in the freezer, can't complete sentences...etc. It's hilarious! :wacko: I just posted in 1st trimester with a little about myself. Can't wait to get to know you ladies!


----------



## CMarie

MissFish said:


> Wow this is a huge thread!! How exciting, all these summer babies!
> 
> I am 4 weeks today. I got a faint positive on 11/23 but confirmed with a digi on Thanksgiving. :)
> 
> I haven't been sick yet, but I have been nauseous. Mostly last weekend, Haven't been since. I also have been having very mild cramping, on and off throughout the day. Hopefully making room for our little nugget! The past two days I eat everything in sight and have been VERY moody.
> 
> Also, my favorite (or most entertaining) is how I keep misplacing things!! Anyone else experiencing this? I put my laundry in the trash can, chips in the freezer, can't complete sentences...etc. It's hilarious! :wacko: I just posted in 1st trimester with a little about myself. Can't wait to get to know you ladies!

I put a head of lettuce in the freezer the other night...you aren't alone :haha:


----------



## thislife164

CMarie said:


> How are you guys dealing with all this fatigue...if there's anyone else experiencing it? :( I'm also starting to get really bad leg cramps especially if I sit for long periods of time...
> 
> I just want to :sleep: already!!!

Ohhh yeah. Constantly tired. I took 2, 4 hour naps yesterday. Today wasn't too bad. My back starts getting really bad pretty quickly though, my legs and tailbone are starting to really hurt though.:cry:


----------



## MissFish

CMarie said:


> MissFish said:
> 
> 
> Wow this is a huge thread!! How exciting, all these summer babies!
> 
> I am 4 weeks today. I got a faint positive on 11/23 but confirmed with a digi on Thanksgiving. :)
> 
> I haven't been sick yet, but I have been nauseous. Mostly last weekend, Haven't been since. I also have been having very mild cramping, on and off throughout the day. Hopefully making room for our little nugget! The past two days I eat everything in sight and have been VERY moody.
> 
> Also, my favorite (or most entertaining) is how I keep misplacing things!! Anyone else experiencing this? I put my laundry in the trash can, chips in the freezer, can't complete sentences...etc. It's hilarious! :wacko: I just posted in 1st trimester with a little about myself. Can't wait to get to know you ladies!
> 
> I put a head of lettuce in the freezer the other night...you aren't alone :haha:Click to expand...

 Bahaha, that's too funny. at least aside from the not so fun stuff, we can laugh at ourselves!


----------



## TaNasha

My boobs stopped hurting last night, should i be worried?

I also had a few sharp stabbing pains all around my tummy, is this normal?


----------



## PeeWee2010

Congratulations MissFish, I'm 5 weeks today and I am also suffering from the "misplacing thing" issues. I keep starting something then forget what I am doing ... not good when it's work!!!

xxx


----------



## PeeWee2010

TaNasha said:


> My boobs stopped hurting last night, should i be worried?
> 
> I also had a few sharp stabbing pains all around my tummy, is this normal?

Hi TaNasha

I am the same today, my boobs have hurt continually for a week and this morning nothing?!?!?!? I also had pains in the night ... anybody else experiencing this??


----------



## TaNasha

How far along are you PeeWee?

I am trying so hard to just enjoy this pregnacy, but after we have been trying so long to get to here all im doing now is worrying!


----------



## raisin

TaNasha said:


> How far along are you PeeWee?
> 
> I am trying so hard to just enjoy this pregnacy, but after we have been trying so long to get to here all im doing now is worrying!

Hi TaNasha,

We have the same due date :flower:

I'm the same as you, I had sore bbs and a little nausea until a few days ago and now I'm just a bit more tired than normal but nothing else. I hope it's all normal!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome MissFish, he everyone else! Boobs are alot more sore today, and I feel really bloated (pants were hard to fasten), I know this is my second, but I thought I had some more time until my clothes were tight!


----------



## elliot

Congratulations Fish & PeeWee! Such a wonderful day when you finally get to see that BFP you've been waiting for! :)

Yup - raising my hand as tired of being tired. I feel like a big sack of lazy!

And on the sore BBs issue, they were one of my first signs during 2WW, but then they went away. They've come and gone a few times now. Currently hurting again... think it must mean I'm having another BB growth spurt. Time for a new bra!

Hope everybody's doing alright this morning. I had super yucky belly last night and finally stopped at the store this morning to get some Maalox and Gatorade. My PG book says Maalox is fine to take for a lot of heartburn and sour stomach, and it recommends Gatorade if you're having a hard time drinking water. For some reason water is making me feel like rot gut. Hope you're all happy and healthy PG ladies this morning, rubbing those lovely tummies! :)


----------



## TaNasha

I already rub my non excistant bump! And hold it at night in bed!


----------



## elliot

TaNasha said:


> I already rub my non excistant bump! And hold it at night in bed!

Me too... I love to hold it at night when I'm in bed or cozy on the couch. Just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I took my last Asda hpt this morning and am relieved to see that the lines are way darker than the one I did on Tuesday. Still don't think I will rest easily until at least after my 12 week scan. I still don't have any sickness but I think that usually hits me at around 6 weeks but my boobies are still sore and I am ravenously hungry!


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Like you mrphyemma im not feeling very sicky yet!! I get all paranoid that something wrong because im not sick!! however im very hungry and tired and my boobs are feeling very big and heavy so they are good signs!! hoping to get sick next week ha ha!! roll on 6 weeks when i can see my liitle one on the scan!! x


----------



## thislife164

Morning all! No cramps yet this morning so let's see if this holds off. I was up until about 1am because I felt sick :( Bless OH's heart he stayed up with me. 

Forcing a bagel and apple down so I can take my prenatals. I actually ate dinner last night for the first time in about a week, finally. Boobs are sore, bleck. Another fun day! Haha. 

How's everyone feeling this morning?


----------



## CMarie

Sorry to be blunt, but I'm having AWFUL gas...so bad I'm cramping :(

Last night I even farted in my sleep I guess...or at least that's what DH told me. I feel so bad for him :haha:

Besides that I feel pretty good today, just a bit of heartburn and starving!!!

How's everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## SnapDragon

I have terrible gas too. I'm glad its not just me! :blush:


----------



## thislife164

Hhaaha! I told Josh if he's going to complain, I'll trade with him and he can be pregnant and see how it feels :haha:

Doing a little better than yesterday, my nausea tends to progress throughout the day. I've actually got to do some cleaning and laundry today which I've been putting off the past week. I'm definitely not looking forward to that.


----------



## marie_wills

I feel fine lol not really off my food, don't feel sick, boobs are heavy and sometimes sore at night when I try to sleep on them bur I guess thats to be expected, sometimes get the odd twinge say if I laugh at something hard and slight back ache now and again, think I'm getting off quite lightly so far, but is it just a matter if time lol


----------



## MoonLove

Was on the xbox and sitting in a really awkward position, and pulled something in my back ARRR.

Some sharp pains have come on in the last half hour, right in my lower tum - feels a little like AF cramp pains - ouchhhh.


----------



## BabyBoyle

i thought yesterdays sickness was bad........... hellooooooooooooo today :( horrid :(

so hungry but everything making me feel sick manages mash & broccoli though.. hmm..

:(

Hope everyones well!! xxx


----------



## meerdog

Evening ladies and congratulations to all the newbies!

This forum really makes me feel better...........so glad I'm not the only one that worries about every little thing.

I'm absolutely exhausted today....this baby growing business is hard work!


----------



## thislife164

I'm on name patrol today, and looking for baby furniture, breast pumps, clothes...OI!:wacko:


----------



## elliot

meerdog said:


> I'm absolutely exhausted today....this baby growing business is hard work!

100% agreed! I can't believe how much energy baby growing takes!


----------



## thislife164

I'm thinking nap time. My lower back is killing me. I need to do laundry really badly, but I just can't do it :cry: See you later ladies


----------



## MoonLove

We've decided to tell everyone (that isn't our parents, they already know!) when i get my 12 weeks scan, which will be around Jan 16th! Just over a month woo!! I think i will put the scan pic up on facebook for everyone to see :) xx


----------



## PeeWee2010

TaNasha said:


> How far along are you PeeWee?
> 
> I am trying so hard to just enjoy this pregnacy, but after we have been trying so long to get to here all im doing now is worrying!

Hiya, I'm 5 weeks today (according to my calculations) this has been the longest week ever but one week down only another 35 or so to go ... fingers crossed.

I think we are all the same for worrying hopefully we will all be better after the first scan :thumbup:


----------



## tidyroom

Hi Ladies, Oh I so glad to hear that some of you are having cramping lower down. I am so worried about it. Do you think it is ok?


----------



## leafygreenmum

tidyroom said:


> Hi Ladies, Oh I so glad to hear that some of you are having cramping lower down. I am so worried about it. Do you think it is ok?

Yeah, cramping is normal. Your body is going through a lot of changes! I had terrible cramping from about week 4, it has settled down now though, thank goodness!
You only need to worry if its excruciating, on one side, or accompanied by bleeding. 
Happy & Healthy nine months to all :friends:


----------



## elliot

tidyroom said:


> Hi Ladies, Oh I so glad to hear that some of you are having cramping lower down. I am so worried about it. Do you think it is ok?

I think cramps are normal. I have them every once in a while too, but less now than when I was 4 and 5 weeks. I read that they can be from the uterus stretching, and early on from the egg continuing to nestle more and more into the uterus. I'm sure you're just fine! :)

Today I got really sicky after lunchtime. :( Had just some very plain chicken with bread and cuke slices. Thought an hour or two later I was gonna lose it for the first time. Still feel like I might. Fingers crossed it stays down.


----------



## leafygreenmum

Yep, me too with the sickness. Been ok up til a couple of days ago, I have felt :sick: all day today, but havent lost any food as yet!
I am also feeling uncomfortable whenever I need to use my stomach muscles, even just a little bit eg bending over. Anyone else?


----------



## elliot

Yes leafygreen, my belly muscles don't really like being used much. 

I'm also finding I grunt and groan a lot when I'm moving around and getting up and down already! (blushing)


----------



## raisin

I had an easy last few days, with hardly any symptoms, to the point where I was starting to worry about not feeling anything. Then today - WHAM - I feel like I've been hit by a bus! Headache, nauseous, and extreeeeeme fatigue. 

Can I please go back to yesterday? :haha:


----------



## leafygreenmum

I just think to myself ' I might feel crap, but at least it means that things are happening in there', which is really exciting!!!


----------



## sunshinegirl

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Welcome MissFish, he everyone else! Boobs are alot more sore today, and I feel really bloated (pants were hard to fasten), I know this is my second, but I thought I had some more time until my clothes were tight!

I know how you feel I am soooo bloated and wearing maternity leggings:dohh:

Odd cramps in the evenings and feel like I got a constant stitch on both sides.

This is my first as well!


----------



## thislife164

Alright, we're trying pizza for dinner. Let's see if baby likes this, I know I will :D

Yeah at the same time I hate my symptoms, it makes me feel better knowing that means LO is healthy :)


----------



## lilwelsh1

hello, bit of a late joiner. I am due 20th july (roughly) i had only been ttc for a very short time after our lil surprise grew wings in august. I started doing opk's at the beginning of october and taking b complex for a LPD and by 25th oct i had a positive opk and 11 days later i had my BFP! I feel so lucky. Thought i would be ttc for a while. I already have 2 children aged 5 and 4 (one boy, one girl) so this is my last one. Congrats to all u summer mummies on your bfp's xxx


----------



## leafygreenmum

:hi: hi and welcome lilwelsh1! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi peeps, old and new! 

Just settling into another snow day here up North, done all the laundry and cooked enough for the next fortnight! Very bored now! Need to get out for my Xmas shopping!

I have booked an early scan for 17th December, 2 week wait....!


----------



## elliot

Morning everybody!

Welcome and congratulations lilwelsh! Hope you're feeling good so far.

This Life - How'd that pizza go down? Pizza has been one of my favorite comfort foods since falling PG. I've always liked it a lot, but now I'm just mad for it.... cheese, bread, meat... yup: heaven!

I'm feeling very yuck today. Lots of heartburn and angry stomach and belching... sure doesn't make a gal feel pretty, does it? ;)

Told some close friends for the first time last night, was super fun! Decided that since we have to wait till 11 weeks for our first scan we're just going to go ahead and tell now. We don't want to wait too long and have them figure it out... want the surprise! Telling all the parents this weekend and can't wait!!!! :)

Hope all you ladies are feeling good this morning. Happy Friday!


----------



## marie_wills

The only reason I'm waiting now really is to make sure everythigs ok, maybe once I've seen the midwife for first time I might tell my close friends :)


----------



## MoonLove

Getting close to my next scan now, this week has absoultly flown by - and i'm so excited. 

7 week Scan on the 13th and first Midwife on the 17th! Woo!


On another note, i feel like my lower tummy muscles have all been pulled so much so that its painful to move around quickly and with ease. I tend to just cramp up (AF style!) in the morning in bed, and although i've had morning nausea since before i got my BFP, i'm yet to be sick :D xx


----------



## thislife164

elliot said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> Welcome and congratulations lilwelsh! Hope you're feeling good so far.
> 
> This Life - How'd that pizza go down? Pizza has been one of my favorite comfort foods since falling PG. I've always liked it a lot, but now I'm just mad for it.... cheese, bread, meat... yup: heaven!
> 
> I'm feeling very yuck today. Lots of heartburn and angry stomach and belching... sure doesn't make a gal feel pretty, does it? ;)
> 
> Told some close friends for the first time last night, was super fun! Decided that since we have to wait till 11 weeks for our first scan we're just going to go ahead and tell now. We don't want to wait too long and have them figure it out... want the surprise! Telling all the parents this weekend and can't wait!!!! :)
> 
> Hope all you ladies are feeling good this morning. Happy Friday!

Worked out great! I got a Red Baron frozen 4 cheese pizza and I ate 6 pieces in about 10 minutes :blush:


----------



## thislife164

I'm feeling pretty good today actually. Pretty bloated, but whatever. I kept waking up with cramps last night. OH and I are heading out in about an hour to go meet with a realtor and go look at some houses :happydance: I told 3 of my best friends and they're incredibly excited to be aunties :D

I hope everyone is doing well today! TGIF!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone! I thought I felt a little nausea last night, but DH told me its all in my head (he cracks me up)! Anyhow, I'm super bloated, and really hungry... Every time I read this thread I get hungry for something else, so now its pizza- thanks ladies!


----------



## new mummy2010

:flower:


gem_x said:


> Getting close to my next scan now, this week has absoultly flown by - and i'm so excited.
> 
> 7 week Scan on the 13th and first Midwife on the 17th! Woo!
> 
> 
> On another note, i feel like my lower tummy muscles have all been pulled so much so that its painful to move around quickly and with ease. I tend to just cramp up (AF style!) in the morning in bed, and although i've had morning nausea since before i got my BFP, i'm yet to be sick :D xx

Hi when did you have your first scan? Im wanting one as early as poss as had mc last time and want to make 100% sure my beany is stuck like super glue?

I notice your only nearly 6 weeks...i know some EPU's are funny about early scans but thats what they are there for right?.


Oh and secondly can i join please:dohh::hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

new mummy2010 said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> gem_x said:
> 
> 
> Getting close to my next scan now, this week has absoultly flown by - and i'm so excited.
> 
> 7 week Scan on the 13th and first Midwife on the 17th! Woo!
> 
> 
> On another note, i feel like my lower tummy muscles have all been pulled so much so that its painful to move around quickly and with ease. I tend to just cramp up (AF style!) in the morning in bed, and although i've had morning nausea since before i got my BFP, i'm yet to be sick :D xx
> 
> Hi when did you have your first scan? Im wanting one as early as poss as had mc last time and want to make 100% sure my beany is stuck like super glue?
> 
> I notice your only nearly 6 weeks...i know some EPU's are funny about early scans but thats what they are there for right?.
> 
> 
> Oh and secondly can i join please:dohh::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:Hi & Welcome!!

I had my scan last Sunday at 5 weeks. I went into A&E with tummy pains to one side, and they suspected it may be ectopic. They couldn't see much at 5 weeks, but after an external and internal scan, the lady could see a little mass with a yolk sac in my uterus! :happydance:So all was well - and they arranged for me to have another scan at 7 weeks so they could hopefully detect a heartbeat, just to make sure everything is running smoothly. :thumbup:

If you had a m/c before, i'm sure you could maybe talk to your dr and ask him about the possibility of an early scan? Best of luck! :thumbup: xx


----------



## thislife164

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I felt a little nausea last night, but DH told me its all in my head (he cracks me up)! Anyhow, I'm super bloated, and really hungry... *Every time I read this thread I get hungry for something else, so now its pizza*- thanks ladies!

That's what I'm here for:thumbup:


----------



## new mummy2010

when and how did you all get your midwife app sorted?


----------



## MoonLove

new mummy2010 said:


> when and how did you all get your midwife app sorted?

Phoned up my doctors straight away! The receptionist asked if i'd done a positive home prenancy test, i said yes, and she told me that i should see the midwife then - there'd be no need to see a dr!

My app is on the 17th, so i was faced with quite a wait from the 21st Nov, which was when i found out i was pregnant haha!

xx


----------



## thislife164

new mummy2010 said:


> Hi when did you have your first scan? Im wanting one as early as poss as had mc last time and want to make 100% sure my beany is stuck like super glue?
> 
> I notice your only nearly 6 weeks...i know some EPU's are funny about early scans but thats what they are there for right?.
> 
> 
> Oh and secondly can i join please:dohh::hugs:

Hi there and welcome! Of course you can join this madness! I must warn you it gets kind of interesting sometimes:haha:
I've heard of people getting early scans at 5 weeks, I'm personally not getting mine until the 17th when I'll be 9 weeks. That was via doctor request though. The best thing you can do is relax and call your doctor. Get in as soon as they want you. Don't stress too much, and stay away from Google! You'll drive yourself insane:wacko:

Good luck girl, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Love_Krystal

thislife164 said:


> The best thing you can do is relax and call your doctor. Get in as soon as they want you. Don't stress too much, and stay away from Google! You'll drive yourself insane:wacko:
> 
> Good luck girl, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:

I agree about google! My DH threatened to take the computer away if I didn't quit reading horror stories, it seems like thats all you find! Then you will worry yourself silly!


----------



## new mummy2010

gem_x said:


> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> when and how did you all get your midwife app sorted?
> 
> Phoned up my doctors straight away! The receptionist asked if i'd done a positive home prenancy test, i said yes, and she told me that i should see the midwife then - there'd be no need to see a dr!
> 
> My app is on the 17th, so i was faced with quite a wait from the 21st Nov, which was when i found out i was pregnant haha!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: well i just gave my drs a bell recepcionist was very helpful or so i thought.......she firstly wished me luck very kind and much appreciated ..then she made me first midwife app for 21st dec:happydance:.or so i thought and told her about my recent loss and my slight concerns although backed up by loads of positivity and requested she help me sort out an early scan at hosp at epu ....she gave me number for antenatal clinic at hosp to sort out myself.......midwife who answered was not very helpful put me throgh to epu but told no one is there now and to leave a message with my name and concerns which i feel will make me eligible for an early scan..........so i did do, then lady from drs rang me back and told me she had found another number for the midwifes office and that she had cancelled my app at drs with midwife as they would sort me out!! Well rang no answer no voicemail option none the wiser......:growlmad:


----------



## Love_Krystal

elliot said:


> I'm feeling very yuck today. Lots of heartburn and angry stomach and belching... sure doesn't make a gal feel pretty, does it? ;)

haha I totally agree! I have had all of those symptoms from the beginning and the heartburn just keeps getting worse and worse. It is so embarrassing for me:blush:, especially being very girly, and a newlywed in the South, where belching isn't considered lady-like at all! My DH has been super sweet though!:awww:


----------



## Eclair

Barbles said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> I join all the groups lol
> 
> Well Im 23 and OH is 32, we have a nearly 3 year old called Phoebe. This little baby was a suprise BFP, we were due to start TTC in December but got carried away one night and here we are and very happy.
> We are due the 24th July and I have had to sell my much loved Take That tickets as I will be 37 weeks the day I was supposed to go. If its a boy I may name him Gary in the Barlows honour (jokes, OH will never allow it haha)
> I got my BFP at 9DPO so I have been floating around the 1st Tri for a couple of weeks so not a complete newbie but ho hum
> 
> Nice to meet you all :winkwink:
> 
> im the same, i found out at 4 weeks on my birthday so not a complete newbie either but still feel it!!! it seems like such a long time away till my 12 week scan let alone the full 9 months!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the gary naming hehehe! made me chuckle! shame about the tickets though, I bet you made a nice profit?? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt actually lol I was going with my bestie but her OH is going with her now so I just had the money the ticket cost, still an extra 65 quid back at Xmas time was no kick in the teeth.
> Im just a teeny bit obsessed with the Barlow, I looooooovvvvvvvveeeeeeeee him :sex:Click to expand...



Hi there, Im 6w 4d, and also have TT tickets for their 2011 tour! So excited at being preggers, but confused as what to do about the concert!

I've got tickets for June and will be 35wks at the time. I've got standing tickets but could easily swap them for the seated areas for less of a squeeze.

What do you guys think, would it be do'able or a bad idea?

XX:shrug:


----------



## ejsmom

Hi ladies, 

My name is Monica. I have been married for 8 years to a wonderful man. I have had a loss at 23.5 weeks. They were triplets and did not survive. Since then, I have two boys, almost 4yrs old and a 16 month old. They are my little blessings. :angel:

I am 5w1d pregnant. Does anyone else not feel pregnant? Other than fatigue..which can be attributed to chasing my boys.. I don't feel pregnant. It hasn't even completely hit me yet. I trued for 9 months. I know I am and am totally excited but..no symptoms. I just had my second betas done and they rose nicely..1609 a week after my first. I had an u/s done on Wednesday and nothing showed not even the sac... i think that's why. The doc told me my numbers were probably just low.. I am getting re-scanned at the end of next week. We'll see. Everything's is great.. I know. I don't want morning sickness..but it would make it feel more real.


----------



## StephBord

ejsmom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My name is Monica. I have been married for 8 years to a wonderful man. I have had a loss at 23.5 weeks. They were triplets and did not survive. Since then, I have two boys, almost 4yrs old and a 16 month old. They are my little blessings. :angel:
> 
> I am 5w1d pregnant. Does anyone else not feel pregnant? Other than fatigue..which can be attributed to chasing my boys.. I don't feel pregnant. It hasn't even completely hit me yet. I trued for 9 months. I know I am and am totally excited but..no symptoms. I just had my second betas done and they rose nicely..1609 a week after my first. I had an u/s done on Wednesday and nothing showed not even the sac... i think that's why. The doc told me my numbers were probably just low.. I am getting re-scanned at the end of next week. We'll see. Everything's is great.. I know. I don't want morning sickness..but it would make it feel more real.

Congrats! Sorry to hear about your triplets. :(

I am about 4.5 weeks and not having too many symptoms either. Just some fatigue and some lower back pain/cramping. I guess we should just try to relax and enjoy it before the crappy symptoms get here!


----------



## ejsmom

Very true... they probably will make up for lost time.. :dohh:

By the way, can you please tell me how you got your tickers to show up? I pasted mine in various ways and no pic.. :nope:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi everyone, congrats to you all on your BFPs :thumbup:
Can I join you please? I've spent ages reading through all the previous posts, lol, this is certainly a busy thread! 
I'm 31 and DH is 37 and I got my BFP just over a week ago on our 4th month of trying :happydance:
I went to Dr's today and he confirmed my due date as 10th August... although I Ov'd early so I think it should be more like 6th... but hey... 
Oh, and this will be my first baby and I'm soooo excted - but at the same time still don't believe it's real yet!!!! :haha:


----------



## elliot

Congratulations Caroline and Monica! Hope you ladies are basking in the glow of your new BFPs and feeling good! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Caroline, This is My first baby too, and I am excited but it still doesn't seem real either! Maybe when I see its heart beating, reality will set in? 
BTW love your name :) it is one of the girl names we have considered (although I feel it is a boy)


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow! There are going to be so many Midsummer babies!! How lovely! xx

Hope everyone is okay. I hit the 5 week mark today and still no real symptoms other than the sore boobies. Give it another week and I think I will be shouting down the porcelain telephone! xx


----------



## angie79

Hi chat happy people 
glad to hear everyone is ok :thumbup:
I got my first morning of nausea this morning and dizziness - but I just kept forcing myself to eat and it went in the afternoon

xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats and Welcome to all the new ladies! Caroline and Love_Krystal, if we have a girl her name will be Caroline- I'm hoping you are my good luck charm as I really want a girl this time!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

mrphyemma said:


> Wow! There are going to be so many Midsummer babies!! How lovely! xx
> 
> Hope everyone is okay. I hit the 5 week mark today and still no real symptoms other than the sore boobies. Give it another week and I think I will be shouting down the porcelain telephone! xx

:haha: :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Oh now this sounds better than beached whales LOL


----------



## thislife164

It was a no go on the house, kinda bummed out. The house we were really set on was sold yesterday :cry:

Ah well, it just means there's something else out there for us I suppose. I'm trying to think what I want for dinner. OH has gotten in the habit of asking me in the morning what I think I want for dinner because he knows when I have my mind set on something, it's the only thing that I'll actually be able to eat :haha:

I hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## meerdog

Hi girls.

Congratulations to all the newbies........can't believe how many summer babies there are going to be. October/November was obviously a very busy month!

I think I've become addicted to peeing on sticks.....think I've done about 8 tests by now!  Just like to check that my little poppyseed is still there. No symptoms at all apart from being very tired but I'm not even sure if that's only in my head. 

Got my first midwife appt on 20th but I'll only be 7 weeks by then so doubt I'll get a scan. Really hoping to get one before mid Jan as we're going to Northern Ireland to visit (and tell) my in laws and it would be nice to have a scan pic to take with us.

How's everyone feeling tonight?

x


----------



## meerdog

thislife164 said:


> It was a no go on the house, kinda bummed out. The house we were really set on was sold yesterday :cry:
> 
> Ah well, it just means there's something else out there for us I suppose. I'm trying to think what I want for dinner. OH has gotten in the habit of asking me in the morning what I think I want for dinner because he knows when I have my mind set on something, it's the only thing that I'll actually be able to eat :haha:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely day!

Ah sorry the house didn't work out for you.............just means that there's an even better one out there! As my mum always say....what's for you won't go past you! x


----------



## thislife164

Very true!! Thank you :) It's just not mixing well with the mood swings at all. Poor OH already got yelled at twice today over nothing. Bless his heart for understanding :blush:

Alright, I need dinner suggestions. I know almost all of us are picky eaters right now, ideas?


----------



## meerdog

thislife164 said:


> Very true!! Thank you :) It's just not mixing well with the mood swings at all. Poor OH already got yelled at twice today over nothing. Bless his heart for understanding :blush:
> 
> Alright, I need dinner suggestions. I know almost all of us are picky eaters right now, ideas?

My OH is at work tonight and I was far too sleepy to cook for myself so got a Chinese takeaway. It was delicious but could only manage a little bit!

It's so wierd....I'm always hungry but can only eat tiny portions, not like me at all!

Are your tastebuds quite fussy at the moment?

x


----------



## Love_Krystal

aw sorry your house searching didn't work out today! I'm sure it's a bummer, but you will find something better and wonder why you would have ever considered anything else! Besides as long as you have your DH and little bean to share it with it will be perfect! :) we live in a very small house for now because of it's location to our parents home and the church where we teach the teenagers, but I wouldn't have it any other way because I get to share it with my wonderful DH and It's perfectly cozy for us :) hang in there, horomones and all! You will find somewhere perfect! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Congrats and Welcome to all the new ladies! Caroline and Love_Krystal, if we have a girl her name will be Caroline- I'm hoping you are my good luck charm as I really want a girl this time!!!

:) that's cool! I absolutely love the name Caroline. It rings with such class and is so girly! :) although I do not feel like this baby is a girl, I hope to have a little girl somewhere in the future to give the name to!


----------



## thislife164

Thank you Krystal! I'm keeping my hopes up and I know that God just has something else for us in store :)

Meerdog, my taste buds are outrageous right now. Even a turkey taco (which I love) sounds absolutely revolting to me. Hell, OH had some ice cream a few minutes ago and I also threw up from the smell of it (and it was mint chocolate chip!) I think I'm going to go have OH get me a few McChickens with cheese from McDonalds :headspin: I've been eating really good so far, I think it's time for a treat:thumbup: I figure I eat about 3 now, I won't want dinner most likely or I'll just end up eating some tortilla chips for my "dinner." Ah the joys of being pregnant.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Love_Krystal said:


> TTCNumbertwo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and Welcome to all the new ladies! Caroline and Love_Krystal, if we have a girl her name will be Caroline- I'm hoping you are my good luck charm as I really want a girl this time!!!
> 
> :) that's cool! I absolutely love the name Caroline. It rings with such class and is so girly! :) although I do not feel like this baby is a girl, I hope to have a little girl somewhere in the future to give the name to!Click to expand...

Have you come up with boys names? My DS is named after my husband, he's actually the third (III) so he goes by Tripp, I didn't like that nickname at first, but now I love it, and it so fits him!


----------



## sunshinegirl

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I felt a little nausea last night, but DH told me its all in my head (he cracks me up)! Anyhow, I'm super bloated, and really hungry... Every time I read this thread I get hungry for something else, so now its pizza- thanks ladies!

No, I know what you mean. I am feeling really sick esp after I eat.:hugs:


----------



## Lea8198

Hello everyone. How are we doing?

I just want to moan...I feel so sick. Not able to eat anything. Food aversion all round. Managed a bag of plain crisps and an ice lolly but nothing else can be contemplated right now. 4lbs gone in a week....here we go....on the slippery slope down with hyperemesis. I am dreading it :(


----------



## thislife164

Lea8198 said:


> Hello everyone. How are we doing?
> 
> I just want to moan...I feel so sick. Not able to eat anything. Food aversion all round. Managed a bag of plain crisps and an ice lolly but nothing else can be contemplated right now. 4lbs gone in a week....here we go....on the slippery slope down with hyperemesis. I am dreading it :(

:hugs: I'm right there with you girl. I ate two McChickens and now I've got cramps and nausea like crazy :cry: Does this ever end? :nope:


----------



## krisnjay

I am due July 12th. I got my BFP on Novermber 20th...Actually I took 4 just to be sure...lol. I am so excited and nervous. This is my first. We weren't really trying but we weren't trying to block it either. One minute I'm already looking at baby clothes and the next I'm watching scary health channel programs and freaking out.


----------



## thislife164

Welcome KrisnJay! Don't watch those health channel programs, you'll seriously scare the heck out of yourself. Same with Google, that's a big no no!

It's perfectly normal to be both excited and nervous. This is such an amazing thing that we're going through. Just try to eat healthy, and get rest. Truly listen to your body the best you can.

Once again, welcome to the group! :happydance:


----------



## thislife164

I'm out for the night. I'm curling up on the couch with OH and watching Polar Express on ABC Family. This brings back some great childhood memories :) I probably won't be on tomorrow since OH and I are headed down to Portland tomorrow for the day. He's got some stuff to do and we found a lady giving away an Eddie Bauer travel system, SCORE! 

Have a lovely evening ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Squeeker

I'm 7 weeks today! WOOO!!

Apparently my 7 week symptom is out-of-control emotions. Tonight I literally bawled AND laughed at the same time for no apparent reason. I can honestly say I've never done that before! It was exhausting!

I've been tired, my boobs are sore, and I'm still nauseous on and off throughout the day, but no vomiting or food aversion. I'm honestly surprised as my mom was SO sick with me and my sister... the story of her vomiting a grilled cheese sandwich out her nose is a classic in our family. I was prepared for the same... though I guess I still have time!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Love_Krystal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCNumbertwo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and Welcome to all the new ladies! Caroline and Love_Krystal, if we have a girl her name will be Caroline- I'm hoping you are my good luck charm as I really want a girl this time!!!
> 
> :) that's cool! I absolutely love the name Caroline. It rings with such class and is so girly! :) although I do not feel like this baby is a girl, I hope to have a little girl somewhere in the future to give the name to!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you come up with boys names? My DS is named after my husband, he's actually the third (III) so he goes by Tripp, I didn't like that nickname at first, but now I love it, and it so fits him!Click to expand...


We like Silas, Malachi, & Parker for boys, but we haven't spent a lot of time discussing it, those were just first thoughts! What about you?


----------



## Rydia

I just got my BFP yesterday and I calculated that I am due around July 29th! I am expecting my 2nd child. I have had nausa for 3 weeks already but it hasnt been that bad.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi everyone :D

Another cold morning in Northern England :D Taking Joshua out for some snow fun with Daddy and a hot pub lunch, nom nom!

Guess I've been a bit more emotional than usual, suppose that could be my one symptom?!


----------



## Serenityblue

5 weeks today!
I know it's slightly nuts but I did another test last night just because I don't feel any different still other than slightly sore boobs, but the stick is still a wonderfully positive and darker than ever so hopefully hcg levels are rising. Still waiting to hear about MW appt, hopefully soon....!
Hope everyone is well today x


----------



## marie_wills

Serenityblue said:


> 5 weeks today!
> I know it's slightly nuts but I did another test last night just because I don't feel any different still other than slightly sore boobs, but the stick is still a wonderfully positive and darker than ever so hopefully hcg levels are rising. Still waiting to hear about MW appt, hopefully soon....!
> Hope everyone is well today x

Have you called to make an appointment with the M/W ? they gave me an appointment there and then on the phone, I'm going on Wednesday ... I should be around 6+3 if I've got my ovulation dates right.


----------



## new mummy2010

new mummy2010 said:


> gem_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mummy2010 said:
> 
> 
> when and how did you all get your midwife app sorted?
> 
> Phoned up my doctors straight away! The receptionist asked if i'd done a positive home prenancy test, i said yes, and she told me that i should see the midwife then - there'd be no need to see a dr!
> 
> My app is on the 17th, so i was faced with quite a wait from the 21st Nov, which was when i found out i was pregnant haha!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: well i just gave my drs a bell recepcionist was very helpful or so i thought.......she firstly wished me luck very kind and much appreciated ..then she made me first midwife app for 21st dec:happydance:.or so i thought and told her about my recent loss and my slight concerns although backed up by loads of positivity and requested she help me sort out an early scan at hosp at epu ....she gave me number for antenatal clinic at hosp to sort out myself.......midwife who answered was not very helpful put me throgh to epu but told no one is there now and to leave a message with my name and concerns which i feel will make me eligible for an early scan..........so i did do, then lady from drs rang me back and told me she had found another number for the midwifes office and that she had cancelled my app at drs with midwife as they would sort me out!! Well rang no answer no voicemail option none the wiser......:growlmad:Click to expand...

can anyone help with this ? What should i do now also not sure if i need a special shot as im r- blood type and i had to have one when i delivered DS but that was ten yrs ago :wacko:


----------



## mrphyemma

I saw my Doctor on Monday who referred me to the midwifery team. By Thursday I had an envelope through the door with my maternity notes in it and an appointment with the midwives for 21st December.


----------



## angie79

Ohhhh all you girls are getting your midwife appointments when I saw the doctor last Tuesday she said the midwife will call or send a letter
wonder when I will get it - they better hurry up if they want to do it before Xmas 

Xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Love_Krystal said:


> TTCNumbertwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love_Krystal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCNumbertwo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and Welcome to all the new ladies! Caroline and Love_Krystal, if we have a girl her name will be Caroline- I'm hoping you are my good luck charm as I really want a girl this time!!!
> 
> :) that's cool! I absolutely love the name Caroline. It rings with such class and is so girly! :) although I do not feel like this baby is a girl, I hope to have a little girl somewhere in the future to give the name to!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you come up with boys names? My DS is named after my husband, he's actually the third (III) so he goes by Tripp, I didn't like that nickname at first, but now I love it, and it so fits him!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We like Silas, Malachi, & Parker for boys, but we haven't spent a lot of time discussing it, those were just first thoughts! What about you?Click to expand...

Ooh, I really like those, I'm leaning towards John (after my father), but haven't put alot of thought into it yet. We are sure about Caroline b/c that would have been ds's name if he had been a girl!


----------



## Serenityblue

marie_wills said:


> Serenityblue said:
> 
> 
> 5 weeks today!
> I know it's slightly nuts but I did another test last night just because I don't feel any different still other than slightly sore boobs, but the stick is still a wonderfully positive and darker than ever so hopefully hcg levels are rising. Still waiting to hear about MW appt, hopefully soon....!
> Hope everyone is well today x
> 
> Have you called to make an appointment with the M/W ? they gave me an appointment there and then on the phone, I'm going on Wednesday ... I should be around 6+3 if I've got my ovulation dates right.Click to expand...

The receptionist at the gp's put mycontact details in a book and said the MW would be in touch, it was only Thursday so I'll wait a bit before I panic, just want to get things moving! Good luck with your appt :)


----------



## sequeena

We also have a pregnancy book in my surgery. I'm going down on Monday to discuss my meds with my doctor so will put my name in it then. The midwife picks it up every Thursday :)


----------



## TaNasha

I am 6 weeks today, woohoo!

aND I cant wait for our scan on Monday!


----------



## SnapDragon

Wow, everyone seems to get seen really early elsewhere.
I confirmed my pregnancy with the doctor at 4 weeks and now I won't see a Midwife till I'm 10 weeks gone in January. We haven't had any post for a couple of days due to the snow, but I am certain that I won't get a scan till mid January at the earliest.

I know this is my second child, but I feel pretty isolated for the next month or so. Thank goodness that it's Christmas and my little girls birthday or i'ld be going nuts with the long wait!


----------



## angie79

TaNasha said:


> I am 6 weeks today, woohoo!
> 
> aND I cant wait for our scan on Monday!

Yayyy - ohhh can't wait to see the pics - are you going private


----------



## TaNasha

angie79 said:


> TaNasha said:
> 
> 
> I am 6 weeks today, woohoo!
> 
> aND I cant wait for our scan on Monday!
> 
> Yayyy - ohhh can't wait to see the pics - are you going privateClick to expand...

I really hope to see a heartbeat!

Its covered in our insurance, my fs wanted to see us and make sure everything is ok and then at 8 weeks i can go to the gynea. 

How is everyone? I had some weird shooting pains in my boobs, hope this is normal!


----------



## sequeena

I'm shattered, feel like I've got the bloody flu :(
Otherwise same old symptoms, random cramping/stretching, pain in boobs, trouble pooping etc.


----------



## thislife164

Hey ladies, sounds like everyone is doing well for the most part! I'm sorry you feel gross sequeena :hugs: Just keep drinking liquids and take lots of vitamin c!

I found a pair of jeans today, woohooo! Heading to the store in a few and I'm getting some sweat pants. I have a feeling I'll be living in them for the next 7 or so months.


----------



## marie_wills

Serenityblue said:


> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenityblue said:
> 
> 
> 5 weeks today!
> I know it's slightly nuts but I did another test last night just because I don't feel any different still other than slightly sore boobs, but the stick is still a wonderfully positive and darker than ever so hopefully hcg levels are rising. Still waiting to hear about MW appt, hopefully soon....!
> Hope everyone is well today x
> 
> Have you called to make an appointment with the M/W ? they gave me an appointment there and then on the phone, I'm going on Wednesday ... I should be around 6+3 if I've got my ovulation dates right.Click to expand...
> 
> The receptionist at the gp's put mycontact details in a book and said the MW would be in touch, it was only Thursday so I'll wait a bit before I panic, just want to get things moving! Good luck with your appt :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) Hope you get your appointment soon, just nice to have it sooner for piece of mind :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, got our Christmas Tree up, it makes the house look so pretty! TaNasha- that's so exciting that you have your scan on Monday, I'm jealous!!! Nothing new to report here, same sore boobs, fatigue, and maybe nausea.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Glad everyones doing well, scans sound so exciting!! :D tanasha - I get those pains at night but have a bath n massage them gently seems to help!!

Tonight I left work early as was puking and heaving at everything, going all hot n sweaty etc, so horrid :0( never thought it would get this bad & dunno wether to use buccastem I have If they're safe or not, nhs direct has 18 hour wait for call back!!! :( I can't sleep it's that bad xx


----------



## TaNasha

i had some brown CM and just now again when i wiped. should i be worried?
I am freaking out!


----------



## SilverWillow

Oooooh can I join please? My first pregnancy group; feels so weird! It is so exciting to be having a summer baby :dance:
We found out yesterday and are due about 14th August.
Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone! xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

TaNasha said:


> i had some brown CM and just now again when i wiped. should i be worried?
> I am freaking out!

I wouldn't freak out, lots of women have spotting in early pregnancy. The fact that its brown means its old blood. Plus you have your scan tomorrow so that should put your mind at ease!


----------



## marie_wills

SilverWillow said:


> Oooooh can I join please? My first pregnancy group; feels so weird! It is so exciting to be having a summer baby :dance:
> We found out yesterday and are due about 14th August.
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone! xxx

Congratulations :) only really 8 months, time to start ticking those days off. Still seems like such a long way off, but happy and healthy 8 months :)


----------



## Aaisrie

most of these threads kick around in the groups section! I'm due July 17th but because of long cycles baby measures a few days small so could be due later. Due to go for booking in 23rd Dec. This is my 2nd baby [hopefully] after TTC for 16/17 mo and 7 early losses. I have a 21mo old who is my life, she is totally amazing :]


----------



## thislife164

Hello and welcome to all of the new ladies! I hope everyone is feeling alright today. I woke up with some mild nausea (surprise), but other than that I'm good. Once again I'm forcing a pear down for breakfast so I can take my prenatal. So far I've had good luck with things staying down, hopefully that sticks.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I got my first symptoms! shooting pains in boobies LOL!

All is well here, lazy Sunday, put up decorations and ate food! :D


----------



## SilverWillow

marie_wills said:


> SilverWillow said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh can I join please? My first pregnancy group; feels so weird! It is so exciting to be having a summer baby :dance:
> We found out yesterday and are due about 14th August.
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone! xxx
> 
> Congratulations :) only really 8 months, time to start ticking those days off. Still seems like such a long way off, but happy and healthy 8 months :)Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:
Hehe! I never really thought of that, it is only 8 really once you find out! Wow. Bet it is going to fly by!


----------



## meerdog

SilverWillow said:


> Oooooh can I join please? My first pregnancy group; feels so weird! It is so exciting to be having a summer baby :dance:
> We found out yesterday and are due about 14th August.
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone! xxx

Congratulations SilverWillow.............is this your first baby? x


----------



## meerdog

Hey ladies.........how is everyone tonight?

I'm 5 weeks today, woo hoo.........another mini milestone!

Put our Christmas tree up today and now I'm absolutely shattered.

Got a bit of cramp today but nothing too sore. Got quite a sore lower back too, not sure if that's normal. Anyone else had this? xx


----------



## SMFirst

I feel I've reached a milestone today too - 6 weeks.
But I feel the real TWW starts now - when I hit 8 weeks I'll feel much more confident..

Last night was the first real fatigue I've felt - couldn't enjoy my work Christmas party .. oh well

Still no nausea at all..


----------



## Kittifer

This is my first pregnancy, due on 24th of July which happens to be mine and my mother's birthday! You can imagine how pleased I was to find that out, especially as this was an unplanned baby.

I know LO probably won't arrive on time but the fact that he/she is due that date is enough to make me so happy.


----------



## thislife164

I ate bacon! :happydance: That sounds incredibly stupid, but it was something other than a bagel so I'm ecstatic to say the least. Granted, now my stomach hates me, but it was so worth it :cloud9:

Now laying on the couch all day and watching movies trying to get rid of this nausea :sleep:


----------



## Squeeker

Is anyone else noticing that they are losing less hair than they used to? I've read it's a pregnancy symptom, but I was surprised at how quickly it happened! I used to clog the shower drain every morning, and now I only lose a dozen or so hairs every morning! I already have really thick, curly hair... this is going to be interesting!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies im having a mc, so i am back to TTC

Hope you all have fabulous pregnancies and cute babies! 

xx


----------



## ericacaca

Hello there :wave: Hope I can join you ladies?

Found a BFP on Tuesday, you won't believe how amazed me and hubby are. We only started TTC this month (19th Nov), taken two tests, one at home and one with nurse... due date should be 12th August (my calcuations... havent gotten an official one yet!) so exciting 

When did you/are you going to doctors for initial check up? 

Congratulations ladies xxx


----------



## meerdog

TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies im having a mc, so i am back to TTC
> 
> Hope you all have fabulous pregnancies and cute babies!
> 
> xx

I'm so sorry to hear that. Hope you're ok xx


----------



## meerdog

ericacaca said:


> Hello there :wave: Hope I can join you ladies?
> 
> Found a BFP on Tuesday, you won't believe how amazed me and hubby are. We only started TTC this month (19th Nov), taken two tests, one at home and one with nurse... due date should be 12th August (my calcuations... havent gotten an official one yet!) so exciting
> 
> When did you/are you going to doctors for initial check up?
> 
> Congratulations ladies xxx

Congratulations ericacaca.......that's some fast work!!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

I've got my first appointment with my midwife on 20th December by which point I'll be 7 weeks so don't think I'll get a scan that early....I'll keep my fingers crossed though.

Any idea when yours will be? x


----------



## raisin

TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies im having a mc, so i am back to TTC
> 
> Hope you all have fabulous pregnancies and cute babies!
> 
> xx

Hun, so sorry to hear that. Has it been confirmed? I hope we see you back here very soon! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

TaNasha, I'm so sorry to hear this, I wish I could offer words of wisdom, but nothing can probably help right now.:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Tanasha I am so sorry :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Squeeker said:


> Is anyone else noticing that they are losing less hair than they used to? I've read it's a pregnancy symptom, but I was surprised at how quickly it happened! I used to clog the shower drain every morning, and now I only lose a dozen or so hairs every morning! I already have really thick, curly hair... this is going to be interesting!

I had amazing hair when I was preg with DD, the only thing is how much you lose afterwards!! After I had her it came out in clumps until it was all fine again [I have really thin hair]


----------



## thislife164

Tanasha I'm so very sorry sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## ericacaca

I'm going to wait a week just in case... I'm really trying to not get my hopes up at the moment. I'm a teacher, so I'm going to book in to see the doctor at the start of the Christmas hols and take it from there. That'll be exciting


----------



## ericacaca

And TaNasha, I'm really sorry to hear your news. Hoping next time will be a success x


----------



## Love_Krystal

TaNasha, I am so very sorry to hear that! (((hug))) thoughts and prayers headed your way! Hope we see you back here soon!


----------



## Mumof twoboys

TaNasha im so sorry for your loss my thoughts and prayers are with you!! xx


----------



## fairycake1

Oh TaNasha - so sorry to hear your news :(


----------



## mrphyemma

TaNasha, I am really saddened by your news my lovely. Big Hugs :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Had a few waves of nausea this morning so I'm thinking MS is going to kick in very soon! Boobs still sore and I have been dog tired. I'm also terrified I will slip over on the ice and do some damage to the baby so I have been shuffling like an old lady walking my daughter into school. I must look a complete moron!


----------



## tootsiegb

TaNasha,

So sorry to hear your news. If you need to chat please PM me. I know exactly what you are going through xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies

I just got my BFP this morning:happydance::happydance:

I thought I was out on Saturday night as I had some bleeding which has now turned to spotting. Im a little worried but trying not to stress.

I rang the doctor and they gave me the number for the midwife right away. She is phoning me back this afternoon :)

I hope my jelly bean sticks :)

EDD August 6th 2011(according to my LMP)

xxx


----------



## Mum2miller

thinking of you TaNasha, there are no words that i can say to make this any easier. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi ladies i technically should be in this group cause im not due till august 4th but i have a planned c section for july 11th which is why ive put myself in that group but everyone over there is like 8 9 weeks and im not even 6 so i might come into this group a bit more as our symptoms and dates are a lot closer.

My scan is on thursday and i am so nervous!! we had a scan at only 4 + 4 and they said it was to early to see anything but a sac so im just hoping everything is fine. my MS is full on and has been since 3dpo and i got my positive at only about 8 dpo but it was really faint so wasnt sure untill 10 dpo. has anyone else had a scan at only 4 + 4 and not seen much??


----------



## ab75

hi,i'll join too!!! due 29th july(by my calculations).

i had 3 mc in 1996 with my ex husband.

had a mc in aug this year with my hubby 2 b.

i am nervous about joining this thread in case it jinxes it...but i do feel dif this time,nauseous,sore boobs etc...not that i'm complaining,i wouldn't mind feeling like this for the whole 9 months as long as it meant a successful pg.

amanda xx


----------



## Mum2miller

sorry for your previous losses, my obgyn says that ms is a sign of a strong pregnancy so i often say the same thing.. that i dont mind the ms cause in the early days where you cant feel the baby i felt that as long as i felt sick everything was fine. (please no one burst my bubble) wow your going to be super pregnant at your wedding!! Congratulations.


----------



## TaNasha

thank you all for your kind messages!

Well yesterday is tarted bleeding so i called the ER and they told me to come in, we went and i got a scan. the dr then told me that the baby is far too small for 6 weeks and that i am having a mc. so she scheduled a dnc today. 
I had an appointment with my fs today which i shoudl have cancelled obviously, but something just told go... so we went and my fs told me that he was very sorry about our loss and he wanted to check whether everything was gone already in which case i didnt need a dnc. so i had another scan and he saw a heartbeat and baby is measuring prefect against my calculations! 
DH wants to kill the ER dr from last night! My eyes are so raw from crying, still from last night and now also knowing our bean is ok!
I am still terrified though! Luckily we have another scan next week, so im just just taking it day by day untill then. 
x


----------



## Mum2miller

OMG I CANT BELIEVE THAT ER!!! they have put u through so much. i am so happy though that you got good news and that your fs did another scan, i dont even want to think about what would have happened if he didnt. Just take some rest time the next few days to get over the stress you have just been made to go through and to let your body get back on track so you can keep growing your little bubby in there. So happy they got it wrong stupid doctors!! has the bleeding stopped now?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

TaNasha, I can't believe the ER, how horrible! But its great you got some good news in the end, I'm keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thats such good news Tanasha!

xxx


----------



## thislife164

TaNasha that's wonderful! I never do trust ER doctors. They've misdiagnosed me more than once, and it's usually completely wrong and opposite of what it really is. 

You're in my prayers girlie!


----------



## CMarie

Glad your bean is ok TaNasha :hugs:

How's everyone feeling?! 

I feel like absolute crap today...go figure. I thought I was officially done with morning sickness because I've been feeling so much better, but I was wrong :nope: I'm really dizzy and nauseous this morning to the point where I'm nervous to shower!! We're telling DH's family this weekend too...fingers crossed they don't freak :wacko:


----------



## thislife164

Aww Marie I'm sorry you don't feel well! :hugs: With every bite of honey nut cheerios I eat, I feel ever worse. No cramps as of today yet, :happydance:


----------



## Love_Krystal

TaNasha, I am so sorry that ER put you through that! That is horrible! But I am so glad your little bean is doing ok! I will keep you in my prayers! You just try to relax and let that little bean work on it's growing!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, feeling no different still, but nervous about the morning sickness starting because this is about when it started with DS!


----------



## thislife164

Remember, every pregnancy is different. You may not even get MS this time!


----------



## thislife164

I'm going back to bed, night ladies!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thislife- that would be a miracle, but I kind of want m/s so I can convince myself the little bean is in there growing- strange i know!


----------



## thislife164

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Thislife- that would be a miracle, but I kind of want m/s so I can convince myself the little bean is in there growing- strange i know!

Psh not at all. I'm not laying down and ready to puke right now, and I've prayed at least 6 times this morning that the baby is safe:blush:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I got a shock this morning. I threw up! I don't know if it's a one off or something totally unrelated, will see. Never had MS last time!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh TaNasha I am so relieved your LO is okay. How dreadful to be told the wrong thing. So sorry you had to go through that xx


----------



## sequeena

TaNasha! I am so happy to hear that beanie is burrowed in tight and is measuring perfectly! :hugs: Bet that's a huge relief!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Crikey I just caught up with what happened Tanasha....unbelievable. I dont blame your hubby!


----------



## SMFirst

Glad everything worked out for you TaNasha - good thing you had a double check!!


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks everyone. 

I still have some pink stuff in my cm when i wipe, so im still abit worried. Now i cant wait for the scan next week again!

I also want to get ms so badly!


----------



## marie_wills

OMG TaNasha, what a horrible thing to have to go through :( So so so pleased the ER didnt know what they were talking about :)


----------



## SiBelle

WOW there's going to be many babies next summer! What a nice thought 
Welcome to Silverwillow and all the others!
Ericaca, first try! That's wonderful! 

Meerdog, I can totally relate to the tests addiction "just to make sure" haha! I'm controling myself to do only one every Friday 

ThisLife, sorry it didn't work out with the house. I'm sure you've heard this though, all things happen for a reason! I'm sure there's an even better one just around the corner. You made me laugh with your comment about McDonalds. I would eat there maybe a handful a times in a year, now, all I want are chicken McNuggets! Also, I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one shopping for sweatpants! (I never owned a pair in my life!). I also ordered my first pair of maternity jeans teehee! 

Squeeker, I totally agree with the emotional state. On Saturday night, I was having delicious nachos with hubby and said: "You're going to be a dad!" and he looked at me and said "Why are you crying?" I was crying and laughing at the same time! Darn hormones! 

Tanasha, so sorry to hear about the ordeal, poor you and hubby!!! So glad to hear everything is fine though. What a relief! If it makes you feel better, I've got LOADS of cm and it's always pink. I have all the symptoms in the book so I'm sure everything's fine. I am getting a scan next week though. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## natalie85

hiya!! i just had my early scan this eve i'm at 7 weeks 4 days due 21st july very excited saw heartbeat!! :)


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone

Can I join in please? I calculate my due date as 21 July 2011, just like Coalie. 

I had my mirena coil removed on 18 October and we started TTC straight away. Given my age and previous history we thought it might take a while. I got four BFNs around the time my period was due and only did another test at the weekend as I'm due to have vaccinations for a holiday. Boy, was I surprised to find it was a BFP!

I'm off to see the midwife on Wednesday and I'm hoping she'll offer me a dating scan sooner rather than later. I'm not so bothered about the due date - baby will come when s/he's ready - but my first pregnancy ended in m/c at 8 weeks and my second was over 14 years ago so I need reassurance that everything's going to plan.

So looking forward to buddying up with you lovely ladies.

Pip x


----------



## thislife164

Of course you can join! Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

oooo my 1st midwife appoint weds too!!! my nhs scan not till jan, i couldnt wait :S how have u beeen feeling any symptoms?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Coalie, thats so exciting!!! I have to wait 3 more weeks, that seems like an eternity!


----------



## jesselaines

Oh, wow! Mine is due July 26 as well! It took 3 months of ttc before we achieved success (this after miscarrying back in Januray). Congrats!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I finally got my appt today for exam and my first scan, it will be December 17! It seems so far away but I can't wait.... I'm so nervous I just wanna know my little bean is ok and growing and see that little heart beat!


----------



## marie_wills

17th will soon be here :) I've got Xmas doo then. My first app is Tomorrow, hopefully they'll be able to book my 1st scan for me, but im guessing it won't be till the middle of Jan. 

On another note I've literally just this morning started to feel a bit odd in my stomach, could this be the beginning of sickness :(


----------



## tootsiegb

Tanasha, i am so glad that the ER were wrong and that little one is fine. I cant believe they did that to you.

No morning sickness, sore boobs or anything yet. I poas this morning couldnt resist it was a cb conception it says 2-3 weeks yay. It was 1-2 last thursday.
I was so glad that it had gone up. I am not going to buy anymore though I am a nightmare when it comes to testing.... Just to check !!!! LOL.

Hope everyone is well this morning. Love to you all xx


----------



## sequeena

I am feeling so much better today. Bit of sore boobs but that's it.
But of course now I feel better I want to feel crap again!! I'm such a worrywart.


----------



## elliot

Morning all! Hope everybody is feeling alright today :)

Over the weekend DH and I told our parents about our little bean. It was so much fun! They were so excited and so surprised. We'd planned to wait till Xmas, but just couldn't keep it in any longer, and now we feel really good about having the news out.

Got to spend the snowy night last nigth curled up with a book by the fire rubbing my belly. That was the recipe for one happy PG gal :)


----------



## thislife164

Love_Krystal said:


> I finally got my appt today for exam and my first scan, it will be December 17! It seems so far away but I can't wait.... I'm so nervous I just wanna know my little bean is ok and growing and see that little heart beat!

Woohoo, first appointment buddies!:happydance:


----------



## thislife164

I feel fine again, just....pregnant I suppose :rofl: Of course, I would love for the nausea and cramps to come back so I know the baby is alright :wacko:

How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## SiBelle

Hardly had any nausea yesterday, but feeling a little queazy again today and so so so tired! I felt like I had more energy yesterday so I did one hour of weight training at lunch time then tought a high energy Zumba class in the evening. I'm paying for it today, lemme tell ya! Could barely peel myself outta bed.


----------



## thislife164

Zumba is great! I wish I could find the energy to do kickboxing, but I just can't :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Anyone else really wet down below? Had a scare earlier, was feeling wet and thought it was blood!


----------



## Love_Krystal

thislife164 said:


> Love_Krystal said:
> 
> 
> I finally got my appt today for exam and my first scan, it will be December 17! It seems so far away but I can't wait.... I'm so nervous I just wanna know my little bean is ok and growing and see that little heart beat!
> 
> Woohoo, first appointment buddies!:happydance:Click to expand...

yay! Appt buddies! We can countdown together! I can't wait!! 

Thanks Marie...maybe you won't have to wait to long for your scan!


----------



## laur2010

hey.. Im due bwt 26th july. My 2nd baby, didnt thnk id feel as exited with ths one as i did my 1st bt am even mur so. Cnt wait.,


----------



## kazb25

due on 22nd july, lots of leos in my family so hoping the baby wont be late so we and have a cancer to even things out lol


----------



## MrsFleet

Hi Ladies

I am a newbie, just found out that i was expecting last Thursday. Am very excited about it and am looking forward to sharing with you ladies.

The doctor gave me an EDD of the 27th July and this makes me approximately 6 weeks pregnant.

Has come as a bit of a shock but very excited about it.
My husband and I only got married in July this year but have been together a long time so i have been broody for ages and am so glad that it is happening.

Looking forward to chatting with you all 

x


----------



## thislife164

MrsFleet said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am a newbie, just found out that i was expecting last Thursday. Am very excited about it and am looking forward to sharing with you ladies.
> 
> The doctor gave me an EDD of the 27th July and this makes me approximately 6 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Has come as a bit of a shock but very excited about it.
> My husband and I only got married in July this year but have been together a long time so i have been broody for ages and am so glad that it is happening.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all
> 
> x

Welcome to the group! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsFleet

thank you.
Am currently off work sick with a horrible cold and now cant take anything for it. Am drinking a lot of hot ribena to try and ease my throat, does anybody have any other remedies that i could take, not a big fan of honey :(

x


----------



## curly123

Hello all! I had my 1st early scan today (due to spotting last week) and all was good - saw and heard the little heartbeat! UNBELIEVABLE!!!

Hope all are well

x


----------



## thislife164

Curly that's great!!!

MrsFleet, try taking a small dose of Vitamin C


----------



## MrsFleet

thank you thislife164, i will try that and congratulations on a healthy scan Curly123.x


----------



## SiBelle

sequeena said:


> Anyone else really wet down below? Had a scare earlier, was feeling wet and thought it was blood!

TOTALLY! I have to wear liners because of excess very watery cm. It feels like AF when I stand up or get up from bed. Apparently these are good signs. Freaked me out because mine is usually very light pink, but I have no cramps so, I'm sure all is well.


----------



## SiBelle

thislife164 said:


> Zumba is great! I wish I could find the energy to do kickboxing, but I just can't :cry:

Lots of jumping in kickboxing no? I haven't told any of my students I'm pregnant:happydance: yet, but I'm sure they noticed I'm not jumping as much and I'm now drinking two bottles of water during class :haha:


----------



## SMFirst

sequeena said:


> Anyone else really wet down below? Had a scare earlier, was feeling wet and thought it was blood!

I have daily scares like that.. Actually feels like drips eww. Of course I googled it and turns out it's normal and means things are progressing as they should be :)


----------



## pip7890

Coalie was asking about symptoms so here goes:

From about a week after ovulation I've been having tingling n*****s pretty much all of the time. I'm really pleased by that as I've had two breast reduction operations in the last 7 years and the doctor told me I wouldn't be able to breast feed in the future. I'm hoping that all the sensations I'm feeling are a good sign that I may still be able to feed the bubba myself.

Around the same time as the tingling started I was getting on/off nausea throughout the day. That's still continuing but to the point where if I don't eat something when I feel nausea I feel like I might keel over. I'm carrying a stock of ginger biscuits and a bottle of water with me wherever I go and it definitely helps. Again, I'm more than happy to feel nauseous. My first pregnancy ended in m/c and I had no nausea, whereas with my second pregnancy I was nauseous every day until 20 weeks. The plus side was I only put on 20lb in weight! I had a spa day yesterday and found that sitting in the spa pool made me seasick so it's not all good news!

I'm also very tired and find myself wanting to go to bed really early. Before I found out I was pregnant I put it down to my age (almost 40), winter, cold weather, work, etc etc but now I reckon it's just bubba wearing me out.

The one thing I don't like are the cramps. Nothing major - not like strong period cramps - but little cramps that come and go throughout the day. Sometimes on one side, sometimes on the other. I've got to say that they are causing me major stress. I m/c at this stage with my first pregnancy so I know I'm over-cautious. 

In terms of CM, that again comes and goes. I spent my second pregnancy checking for blood, but I'm determined not to do that this time. I think the most googled question on my iphone is about CM. Anyone browsing through my search history on google would think I'm one heck of a hypochondriac!!!

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Coalie, thats so exciting!!! I have to wait 3 more weeks, that seems like an eternity!

its most amazing thing was beautiful!!! i wish i could see it every day!! i now have just under 4 weeks til my nhs scan, time is going far to slow!!!! x:flower:


----------



## thislife164

SiBelle said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Zumba is great! I wish I could find the energy to do kickboxing, but I just can't :cry:
> 
> Lots of jumping in kickboxing no? I haven't told any of my students I'm pregnant:happydance: yet, but I'm sure they noticed I'm not jumping as much and I'm now drinking two bottles of water during class :haha:Click to expand...

Lotsss of jumping and kicking. So no bueno for the baby. Awesome for getting defined abs though! (which are slowly disappearing :cry: )


----------



## tidyroom

pip7890 said:


> Coalie was asking about symptoms so here goes:
> 
> From about a week after ovulation I've been having tingling n*****s pretty much all of the time. I'm really pleased by that as I've had two breast reduction operations in the last 7 years and the doctor told me I wouldn't be able to breast feed in the future. I'm hoping that all the sensations I'm feeling are a good sign that I may still be able to feed the bubba myself.
> 
> Around the same time as the tingling started I was getting on/off nausea throughout the day. That's still continuing but to the point where if I don't eat something when I feel nausea I feel like I might keel over. I'm carrying a stock of ginger biscuits and a bottle of water with me wherever I go and it definitely helps. Again, I'm more than happy to feel nauseous. My first pregnancy ended in m/c and I had no nausea, whereas with my second pregnancy I was nauseous every day until 20 weeks. The plus side was I only put on 20lb in weight! I had a spa day yesterday and found that sitting in the spa pool made me seasick so it's not all good news!
> 
> I'm also very tired and find myself wanting to go to bed really early. Before I found out I was pregnant I put it down to my age (almost 40), winter, cold weather, work, etc etc but now I reckon it's just bubba wearing me out.
> 
> The one thing I don't like are the cramps. Nothing major - not like strong period cramps - but little cramps that come and go throughout the day. Sometimes on one side, sometimes on the other. I've got to say that they are causing me major stress. I m/c at this stage with my first pregnancy so I know I'm over-cautious.
> 
> In terms of CM, that again comes and goes. I spent my second pregnancy checking for blood, but I'm determined not to do that this time. I think the most googled question on my iphone is about CM. Anyone browsing through my search history on google would think I'm one heck of a hypochondriac!!!
> 
> Pip x

Hi, Sorry to here about ur 1st m/c. I had a blighted ovum 9 years ago and that scares me too that it will happen again.

I have the cramps too and they are really scaring me. I have my first mid wife appointment tomorrow so hopefully will get some reassurance.


----------



## pip7890

Hi Jo

Looks like me, you and Coalie will be keeping the midwives busy tomorrow. Let me know how you get on.

I'm trying to focus on the positive and not to worry as fate will decide what happens. Reading all the stories on this forum are really keeping my spirits up. We have a great bunch of ladies here and I'm looking forward to sharing the next few months with you all.

Pip x


----------



## sequeena

SiBelle said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else really wet down below? Had a scare earlier, was feeling wet and thought it was blood!
> 
> TOTALLY! I have to wear liners because of excess very watery cm. It feels like AF when I stand up or get up from bed. Apparently these are good signs. Freaked me out because mine is usually very light pink, but I have no cramps so, I'm sure all is well.Click to expand...

Oh thank god :) Mine is a thick white cm though x


----------



## natalie85

Hi Pip!! Aww u have been through it bigs hugs! I know what you mean about the cramps :S i had them in first few weeks they seem to have calmed down now (touches wood!!) i was very worried about them after also being OTT worrying about miscarriages!!
I've been really tired all the time, i do early starts so that doesn't help!! i haven't had any sickness, i feel like i have the worst hangover all the time like when you wake up and you cant move your head then you think you should eat something and when you have something in front of you, you feel sick thats only way i can describe it!! i've also had a bit of dizziness over last couple days which isn't nice :( and i've had quite bad itching down there *blushes* i had this before i fell pregnant started July for a while i put it down to the heat it seemed to ease of for a while then kept coming back so went to docs she did some tests but all fine now i find it comes and goes and gets to the point it bleeds :( its sore but embarrassing!!! i've also had sore boobs!! i think thats about everything lol other than bad memory!!!
i would love to do exercises but am soooooo cautious as i said before worried about misscarriages etc i've put on soooo much weight aswell as well when i found out i gave up smoking straight away so everyone i know has put on weight but now i just feel very fat :( xx


----------



## sequeena

omg coalie I was going to ask about the itching down below. Was very unladylike on the street earlier but the itching was driving me nuts :rofl:


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> omg coalie I was going to ask about the itching down below. Was very unladylike on the street earlier but the itching was driving me nuts :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## pip7890

Well done on giving up smoking Coalie. No itching for me (***Pip keeps her fingers crossed***) but when a girl needs a scratch, she's just gotta scratch! I had a couple of dizzy spells earlier today but I think I just stood up too quickly. I tend to have low blood sugar so I must try harder to keep my levels constant during this pregnancy.

Let me know how you get on at the midwife tomorrow. It's so exciting but scary at the same time. I feel like a first timer as it has been so long since my last one. I can't believe he's 14 on Thursday!

Pip x


----------



## thislife164

pip7890 said:


> Well done on giving up smoking Coalie. No itching for me (***Pip keeps her fingers crossed***) but when a girl needs a scratch, she's just gotta scratch! I had a couple of dizzy spells earlier today but I think I just stood up too quickly. I tend to have low blood sugar so I must try harder to keep my levels constant during this pregnancy.
> 
> Let me know how you get on at the midwife tomorrow. It's so exciting but scary at the same time. I feel like a first timer as it has been so long since my last one. I can't believe he's 14 on Thursday!
> 
> Pip x

I had the dizziness really bad when I was about 5 weeks. I woke up crying because I was so dizzy, and it stayed all day. My doctor said it's just your body getting used to stuff, and you need to drink more water. I have hypoglycemia, and I've had no blood sugar problems but still dizzy here and there. Just try drinking more water and don't get up so fast:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I agree! If man can scratch their balls in public there should be no problems with me scratching my foof (and using a wipe afterwards!!) :rofl:


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> I agree! If man can scratch their balls in public there should be no problems with me scratching my foof (and using a wipe afterwards!!) :rofl:

:rofl: I absolutely love this thread :rofl:


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> omg coalie I was going to ask about the itching down below. Was very unladylike on the street earlier but the itching was driving me nuts :rofl:

i'm soooooo glad its not just me!!! i found sudocrem or aquarius cream or savlon is good lol :blush:


----------



## sequeena

It's only gonna get better girls :D I thought we were meant to bloom in pregnancy :rofl:

Stuff using cream just get in there for a deep scratch :rofl:


----------



## pip7890

I'm so sorry ladies but I just got the image of Coalie and Sequeena dropping their knickers in the street whilst holding a massive tub of Sudocrem! This bubba is clearly affecting my sense of humour too! 

Pip x


----------



## sequeena

:rofl: pip you know what the way I'm feeling at the mo I would so do that :haha:


----------



## thislife164

Yeah, whatever happened to, "pregnancy is a beautiful time, when women are supposed to be glowing"? I've found most of that to be complete bs so far :haha:


----------



## sequeena

thislife164 said:


> Yeah, whatever happened to, "pregnancy is a beautiful time, when women are supposed to be glowing"? I've found most of that to be complete bs so far :haha:

Everyone just keeps telling me 'oh does your back hurt? Well it will get worse!!'

Really? Ya think? :rofl:

I can't even poop properly ffs.


----------



## natalie85

:rofl:


sequeena said:


> It's only gonna get better girls :D I thought we were meant to bloom in pregnancy :rofl:
> 
> Stuff using cream just get in there for a deep scratch :rofl:


:haha: :rofl:


----------



## pip7890

sequeena said:


> I can't even poop properly ffs.

Tell me about it. I hope you can get Preparation H on prescription 'cos I think I'll need a mansize tube if this keeps up.

Pip x


----------



## sequeena

Erm I of course don't do that... :rofl:


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatever happened to, "pregnancy is a beautiful time, when women are supposed to be glowing"? I've found most of that to be complete bs so far :haha:
> 
> Everyone just keeps telling me 'oh does your back hurt? Well it will get worse!!'
> 
> Really? Ya think? :rofl:
> 
> I can't even poop properly ffs.Click to expand...

I know! Gosh, looking back PMS was a breeze compared to this:wacko:


----------



## sequeena

pip7890 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I can't even poop properly ffs.
> 
> Tell me about it. I hope you can get Preparation H on prescription 'cos I think I'll need a mansize tube if this keeps up.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Oh dear god, poor thing!!


----------



## sequeena

thislife164 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatever happened to, "pregnancy is a beautiful time, when women are supposed to be glowing"? I've found most of that to be complete bs so far :haha:
> 
> Everyone just keeps telling me 'oh does your back hurt? Well it will get worse!!'
> 
> Really? Ya think? :rofl:
> 
> I can't even poop properly ffs.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Gosh, looking back PMS was a breeze compared to this:wacko:Click to expand...

It's brilliant though, I wake up wondering if today will be a poop day :D


----------



## natalie85

:rofl: i nearly wet myself laughing!!!! 
thislife164..... yeah right!!! my skin is shite, all blotchy, i'm bloated, and when i blow my nose it bleeds and having to go to the toilet and its not nice!!! ( i do wonder if my body is preparing me for nappies!!!!)

Pip, thanks lol i will think of u when that happens LOL!!!!! 

ps glad not just me on the itching and dizziness LOL


----------



## natalie85

also have any of you had pins and needles randomly in right hand? i keep getting it for no reason!!!


----------



## sequeena

Girls I was pretty poor before pregnancy, bigger than I'm meant to be, breakout skin, any hint of a sneeze and the damn bursts :rofl: I'm going to be stuck to a commode with a crap ton of preparation H stuck to my face for the next 8 months :haha:


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> also have any of you had pins and needles randomly in right hand? i keep getting it for no reason!!!

I keep getting it in my foot but I think my foot is just daft in general :thumbup:


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatever happened to, "pregnancy is a beautiful time, when women are supposed to be glowing"? I've found most of that to be complete bs so far :haha:
> 
> Everyone just keeps telling me 'oh does your back hurt? Well it will get worse!!'
> 
> Really? Ya think? :rofl:
> 
> I can't even poop properly ffs.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Gosh, looking back PMS was a breeze compared to this:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It's brilliant though, I wake up wondering if today will be a poop day :DClick to expand...

Oh yeah, definitely the highlight of my day:dohh:


----------



## sequeena

AND my poop is a weird colour! Ok shutting up now because I sound like a crazy OAP :rofl:

More serious questions though... have your girlies got your pram picked out? Had mine picked for months;
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-HAUCK-iCOO-VARIO-PUSHCHAIR-CARRYCOT-PRAM-CAR-SEAT-/190472564625?pt=UK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item2c590caf91

Also what are your nicknames for baby? Ours is monkey pirate and the coming home outfit will hopefully be a pirate themed one :D OH insists on buying an actual parrot... I told him if he does he will lose use of his little man!!


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> AND my poop is a weird colour! Ok shutting up now because I sound like a crazy OAP :rofl:
> 
> More serious questions though... have your girlies got your pram picked out? Had mine picked for months;
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-HAUCK-iCOO-VARIO-PUSHCHAIR-CARRYCOT-PRAM-CAR-SEAT-/190472564625?pt=UK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item2c590caf91
> 
> Also what are your nicknames for baby? Ours is monkey pirate and the coming home outfit will hopefully be a pirate themed one :D OH insists on buying an actual parrot... I told him if he does he will lose use of his little man!!

Mine is toooooooooooooooooo!!! i found it very weird colour!!! :shrug:


----------



## thislife164

I had to click on the link to realize what a "pram" was :haha: Hooray for slang barriers! :D We're just getting a travel system I think, it'll be way easier. I absolutely love this one (I'm almost positive it's a girl) https://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-T...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1291759591&sr=1-13


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> AND my poop is a weird colour! Ok shutting up now because I sound like a crazy OAP :rofl:
> 
> More serious questions though... have your girlies got your pram picked out? Had mine picked for months;
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-HAUCK-iCOO-VARIO-PUSHCHAIR-CARRYCOT-PRAM-CAR-SEAT-/190472564625?pt=UK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item2c590caf91
> 
> Also what are your nicknames for baby? Ours is monkey pirate and the coming home outfit will hopefully be a pirate themed one :D OH insists on buying an actual parrot... I told him if he does he will lose use of his little man!!
> 
> Mine is toooooooooooooooooo!!! i found it very weird colour!!! :shrug:Click to expand...

Yup, sort of going on green mine is!! :wacko:



thislife164 said:


> I had to click on the link to realize what a "pram" was :haha: Hooray for slang barriers! :D We're just getting a travel system I think, it'll be way easier. I absolutely love this one (I'm almost positive it's a girl) https://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-T...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1291759591&sr=1-13

LOL Brit slang gotta love it :D Ours is a travel system too except everyone just says pram xx yours is lovely!! Though very girly so hope you have a girl :D

We are keeping ours a surprise until birth :D


----------



## natalie85

thats a lovely pram!!! i've seen a cath kidston stroller 
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...h-Kidston-Quest-Stroller-in-Red-Spot-(0081282)

we have a nickname its 'the stig' because after the scan yest one of the pics looks like the stig lol


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> thats a lovely pram!!! i've seen a cath kidston stroller
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...h-Kidston-Quest-Stroller-in-Red-Spot-(0081282)
> 
> we have a nickname its 'the stig' because after the scan yest one of the pics looks like the stig lol

The pram doesn't come up but wow cath kidston! love her stuff!

LMAO @ the stig. Brilliant :rofl:


----------



## natalie85

yeah mine is also greeny :(


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> yeah mine is also greeny :(

Oh thank god it's not just me. Must be all the hormones or something xx


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> thats a lovely pram!!! i've seen a cath kidston stroller
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...h-Kidston-Quest-Stroller-in-Red-Spot-(0081282)
> 
> we have a nickname its 'the stig' because after the scan yest one of the pics looks like the stig lol
> 
> The pram doesn't come up but wow cath kidston! love her stuff!
> 
> LMAO @ the stig. Brilliant :rofl:Click to expand...

oh no its basically in the red spot design!! i am addicted to her stuff!!! the have a changing bag also in red dot!!


----------



## ericacaca

coalie said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> AND my poop is a weird colour! Ok shutting up now because I sound like a crazy OAP :rofl:
> 
> !!
> 
> Mine is toooooooooooooooooo!!! i found it very weird colour!!! :shrug:Click to expand...


Mine is too!!! I've kinda put it down to the vitamins I've started taking - but is that not it?


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> yeah mine is also greeny :(
> 
> Oh thank god it's not just me. Must be all the hormones or something xxClick to expand...

i know i was worried it doesn't seem how it used to be before pregnancy ( with out going into toooo much detail :rofl: )


----------



## natalie85

i didnt even think about diff vits, what are you all taking? im on pregnacare plus


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> thats a lovely pram!!! i've seen a cath kidston stroller
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...h-Kidston-Quest-Stroller-in-Red-Spot-(0081282)
> 
> we have a nickname its 'the stig' because after the scan yest one of the pics looks like the stig lol
> 
> The pram doesn't come up but wow cath kidston! love her stuff!
> 
> LMAO @ the stig. Brilliant :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no its basically in the red spot design!! i am addicted to her stuff!!! the have a changing bag also in red dot!!Click to expand...

This one?

https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/230573737?$product$

Beautiful!



ericacaca said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> AND my poop is a weird colour! Ok shutting up now because I sound like a crazy OAP :rofl:
> 
> !!
> 
> Mine is toooooooooooooooooo!!! i found it very weird colour!!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine is too!!! I've kinda put it down to the vitamins I've started taking - but is that not it?Click to expand...

I think that's one of the reasons too I'm sure I read something about it earlier...


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> i didnt even think about diff vits, what are you all taking? im on pregnacare plus

I was taking folic acid with vit d and vit c but the doctor has given me 3 months supply of lanes preconceive folic acid. I wasn't sure what else to take. The pharmacist mentioned iron but said I would have to see my doc to get my levels tested :wacko:


----------



## thislife164

I'm sure the miscoloring is from the folic acid.


----------



## ericacaca

coalie said:


> i didnt even think about diff vits, what are you all taking? im on pregnacare plus

I'm taking Sanatogen (on offer in Tesco!). But I've only just started taking them as we had only just started TTC - we didnt expect a BFP so quickly! But poos have changed only since I've started the vits :shrug:


----------



## natalie85

yep thats it!!! and you could have if boy or a girl i thinks!?! :S 
I wasn't too sure on vits as being veggie i thought better get the plus one will check with midwife tommorrow i hope she has the whole afternoon free for me soooo many questions!!!!


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> i didnt even think about diff vits, what are you all taking? im on pregnacare plus

I'm taking some OTC pre natals by Nature's valley (got them from Walmart). They seem to be working well, and they're not making me sick. I'm guessing the doctor will give me a prescription for something else when I go in on the 17th though


----------



## natalie85

thislife164 said:


> I'm sure the miscoloring is from the folic acid.

i was taking folic acid before found out i was pregnant and didnt have any changes then!!:shrug:


----------



## sequeena

Yes it can be used for both hun, I was going to get a blue i'coo because the shade was unisex but prefer the other one more x


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure the miscoloring is from the folic acid.
> 
> i was taking folic acid before found out i was pregnant and didnt have any changes then!!:shrug:Click to expand...

Combination of both maybe?


----------



## natalie85

phew, i think i'm going to ask for the changing bag for christmas!!! :)


----------



## thislife164

I got bored today and started our baby registry :blush:


----------



## natalie85

ooooo really!! i'm not sure if i'm going to do one, i know i am definatly going to have a baby shower i just dont know when!!!
What have u asked for???


----------



## ericacaca

Another question? :dohh:

Any of you with sickness yet? I'm feeling sicky but not sick yet... and wsa wondering at what time of the day did it start for you when it did if it did? If that makes any sense? Just wondering what to expect.... 

xxx


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> ooooo really!! i'm not sure if i'm going to do one, i know i am definatly going to have a baby shower i just dont know when!!!
> What have u asked for???

Alot, well not too much. I think we have like 50 things on there right now? I've got things like a breastfeeding shawl, some milk storage bags, a few toys, some bottles. If you give me your email I'll send you the link:thumbup:

My friend bought this for me earlier, it's just too sweet! :happydance: https://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Sleep-...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1291762345&sr=1-1


----------



## thislife164

ericacaca said:


> Another question? :dohh:
> 
> Any of you with sickness yet? I'm feeling sicky but not sick yet... and wsa wondering at what time of the day did it start for you when it did if it did? If that makes any sense? Just wondering what to expect....
> 
> xxx

So you're nauseated, but not vomiting. I have yet to throw up, I've just been nauseated like crazy. I've been nauseated since I was about 4 or 5 weeks, and it's from when I wake up to when I go to bed. I've woken up a few times in the middle of the night too.


----------



## natalie85

awwww thats soooo cute!!! i will pm you my email!

ericacaca i have not had any actual sickness, just feel like i should be!! i also wake up in the night almost feels like a acid reflux more than any thing else!!


----------



## natalie85

i have just asked for this for christmas!!
https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/p-13689-cath-kidston-spot-nappy-bag.aspx


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> i have just asked for this for christmas!!
> https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/p-13689-cath-kidston-spot-nappy-bag.aspx

That's precious!


----------



## natalie85

i know! hubby getting annoyed at me ( apparently i have expensive taste, and we cant have everything!!) now am majorly sulking lol


----------



## sequeena

I haven't been sick but feel sick at times.

My friends want to throw me a shower :haha:


----------



## Heather1

Hi Everyone! My name is Heather and I am from Santa Cruz, CA. I am 28 years old and this is my second pregnancy (the first turned out to be a blighted ovum and I miscarried naturally at 12 weeks on 10/31/08). I have been with my boyfriend for over 5 years and this was a planned pregnancy (although it happened much sooner than I anticipated - just got off the pill in August!). 

My stats are:

AF 10/18
Possible early AF 11/12
Faint BFP 11/27
BFP on 11/28!
Beta #1 on 12/1 @ 596
Beta #2 on 12/3 @ 825
Spotted brown on 12/6

Feeling crappy; tired, sore breasts, cranky, sick, but I am soooo happy and in love!!! Congratulations to all of us! Looking forward to spending the next 9 months sharing stories and support with you all!!

<3 Heather


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> i know! hubby getting annoyed at me ( apparently i have expensive taste, and we cant have everything!!) now am majorly sulking lol

I know I'm the same :angelnot:

and Heather, welcome to the crew! Congrats on your :bfp: !


----------



## Courtcourt

I should be due about then, I am about 6w along now :) 

25, DH also 25 (and what is OH? My doggie forums we all say DH!) its our first baby, and was a surprise. We weren't planning it, but we are both very happy about it!

I am pretty much terrified, I have no idea what I am doing. No friends or family nearby. First Dr appointment will be in two weeks!


----------



## KitKaboodle

OH is Other Half, not all of us are married to our "baby daddies" :haha:

I've been stalking this thread off and on and thought I might join.
. The Little one is due July 15 I think.


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone

Just back from first midwife appointment. She confirmed due date as 21 July. I'll see her again on 29 December and should have my first scan w/c 4 January. 

My DS is 14 tomorrow so we're not telling family about the baby until his birthday has passed. Want to keep the focus on him for his birthday. 

OH very excited and just about accepted he is going to be a Daddy. He is a fantastic step-father to my DS and I have no doubt he will be a brilliant Dad to this one too. 

Feeling really positive and excited. 

Off to work now - will have to spend the journey thinking of reasons why I'm so late in!!

Pip x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, looks like I missed some funny conversations over the last few days. I'm pretty mad right now because my ultrasound appt. just got moved from the 27th to the 3rd, thats a whole other week I have to wait through, ugh! Still no morning sickness for me either, guess this is all just a waiting game.


----------



## tidyroom

pip7890 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just back from first midwife appointment. She confirmed due date as 21 July. I'll see her again on 29 December and should have my first scan w/c 4 January.
> 
> My DS is 14 tomorrow so we're not telling family about the baby until his birthday has passed. Want to keep the focus on him for his birthday.
> 
> OH very excited and just about accepted he is going to be a Daddy. He is a fantastic step-father to my DS and I have no doubt he will be a brilliant Dad to this one too.
> 
> Feeling really positive and excited.
> 
> Off to work now - will have to spend the journey thinking of reasons why I'm so late in!!
> 
> Pip x

Oh thats good that it went well.:hugs: I am still really worried about mine it is at 3:30pm. I hope she will reassure me because i need it. I keep thinking the worse.


----------



## thislife164

So glad the appointment went well!

Why am I always the first one on in the US? Eh, I blame DF haha. I hope everyone is doing well today! Josh took the last pear with him to work yesterday, he got yelled at last night. Pears are all I've really been able to eat, and now there are none :cry: He said he's picking me up a ton tonight, but still. I want my pears!:cry:

I woke up 3 or 4 times last night with cramps. I woke up with a headache, cramps, and nausea; looks like it's going to be a fun day!:nope:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thislife, ME TOO! I've been up most of the night, my stomach has been cramping so bad. ugh I just hope it passes soon. Its just stomach pains from gas/constipation, but its so severe I am miserable! I just keep hoping its normal and nothings wrong!


----------



## thislife164

Love_Krystal said:


> Thislife, ME TOO! I've been up most of the night, my stomach has been cramping so bad. ugh I just hope it passes soon. Its just stomach pains from gas/constipation, but its so severe I am miserable! I just keep hoping its normal and nothings wrong!

It's totally normal don't worry! I've been getting period like cramps so it's not from gas or constipation (I'm past that already thank the Lord!). Grape juice helped me a lot with the constipation, so give that a shot:thumbup:
Also, my heating pad has become my best friend. It touches me more than Df these days:haha: Ah sorry, had to go there:blush: It's true though!:haha:


----------



## Love_Krystal

I ate applesauce ..that helped a lot, although stomaching it was difficult. I read that I couldn't use my heating pad because it would raise my body temp too much and could harm the LO ? I am addicted to it, and its been the hardest thing for me to give up, but I haven't used it! Would be glad to know if they are safe to use!?


----------



## thislife164

Love_Krystal said:


> I ate applesauce ..that helped a lot, although stomaching it was difficult. I read that I couldn't use my heating pad because it would raise my body temp too much and could harm the LO ? I am addicted to it, and its been the hardest thing for me to give up, but I haven't used it! Would be glad to know if they are safe to use!?

My dr said they're perfectly fine. STAY OFF OF GOOGLE! You will drive yourself :wacko: Just make sure you only keep it on for 20 minutes on a moderate setting. Saying no heating pads is just TOO paranoid haha. LO will be just fine :hugs: Heating pads don't raise your body temperature, they're hot enough to soothe muscles, but cool enough to not raise your core temp. The only thing that's hot enough to raise your core temp would be a hot tub or sauna.


----------



## Twilighter<3

I feeel so happy now i got a 'pregnant 3+' on a digi and a mega strong line on a FRER! that can only be good right?? :) how do i get the midsummer dreamers on my sig? also how do u arrange them nicely and not one under each other please?? sorry im a bit blonde sometimes haha! xxx


----------



## thislife164

Twilighter<3 said:


> I feeel so happy now i got a 'pregnant 3+' on a digi and a mega strong line on a FRER! that can only be good right?? :) how do i get the midsummer dreamers on my sig? also how do u arrange them nicely and not one under each other please?? sorry im a bit blonde sometimes haha! xxx

Welcome!!! Simply right click the midsummer's dreamer logo and click save picture as. Then go to tinypic and upload the photo. use the html for the photo as you would a ticker and put it where you like. If you would like to center your siggy, simply hit CTRL and A and select all, then go to the top of the box and you will see a center content button that's just a bunch of centered lines. If you don't want them right on top of the other, don't click enter after putting something on. Just make sure there's no spaces, easy as that:thumbup:


----------



## thislife164

I'm watching "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant" on TLC, and wondering, "Why can't we have these issues?"

These women have no symptoms what so ever, they LOSE weight, no MS, no nausea, no cramps. On the other hand the symptoms mean LO is healthy, but still!


----------



## KitKaboodle

thislife164 said:


> I'm watching "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant" on TLC, and wondering, "Why can't we have these issues?"
> 
> These women have no symptoms what so ever, they LOSE weight, no MS, no nausea, no cramps. On the other hand the symptoms mean LO is healthy, but still!

I'm so addicted to this show!! But I was so scared thinking OMG!! what if this was ME!? theres another show that comes on Discovery Health thats called I'm pregnant and...
and its these women who like horde, or have OCD, or are in jail, all kinds of different stuff.....


----------



## thislife164

KitKaboodle said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant" on TLC, and wondering, "Why can't we have these issues?"
> 
> These women have no symptoms what so ever, they LOSE weight, no MS, no nausea, no cramps. On the other hand the symptoms mean LO is healthy, but still!
> 
> I'm so addicted to this show!! But I was so scared thinking OMG!! what if this was ME!? theres another show that comes on Discovery Health thats called I'm pregnant and...
> and its these women who like horde, or have OCD, or are in jail, all kinds of different stuff.....Click to expand...

I know! Like 8 weeks ago I was addicted to all of the wedding stuff because DF and I were planning on getting married in 2012, but now I'm all about the baby stuff:happydance: I love Bringing Home Baby too, it makes me so excited:happydance:


----------



## KitKaboodle

Yep!! was watching that show while I was home friday and mon. with this cold crud...my OH laughs at me because He's omg all I watch now is stuff about ppl being pregnant or having babies....I told him I watched all this BEFORE, you apperantly just didn't notice it as much LOL!


----------



## thislife164

KitKaboodle said:


> Yep!! was watching that show while I was home friday and mon. with this cold crud...my OH laughs at me because He's omg all I watch now is stuff about ppl being pregnant or having babies....I told him I watched all this BEFORE, you apperantly just didn't notice it as much LOL!

..men..... :roll: They're lucky they're so cute.


----------



## KitKaboodle

thislife164 said:


> KitKaboodle said:
> 
> 
> Yep!! was watching that show while I was home friday and mon. with this cold crud...my OH laughs at me because He's omg all I watch now is stuff about ppl being pregnant or having babies....I told him I watched all this BEFORE, you apperantly just didn't notice it as much LOL!
> 
> ..men..... :roll: They're lucky they're so cute.Click to expand...

:haha: yep!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi everyone!

How are we all today?

My spotting has almost completely stopped! Yay!


----------



## thislife164

TaNasha said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> My spotting has almost completely stopped! Yay!

:happydance: So glad all is well after that scare you had!


----------



## TaNasha

I am still abit scared, and cant wait for our scan on Monday. But nothing I can do now except relax and stay calm...


----------



## thislife164

TaNasha said:


> I am still abit scared, and cant wait for our scan on Monday. But nothing I can do now except relax and stay calm...

Yep, if you're not stressed, the baby isn't stressed. I'm sure everything is fine love :hugs:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hey TaNasha :D Very pleased for you!

Nothing to report here, could do with some symptoms please, I was sick the other morning but have put it down to taking my pre natal vitamin on an empty stomach, not recommended!


----------



## thislife164

want mine? I've got nausea galore. I'm thinking today might be the day I actually get ms....


----------



## Love_Krystal

thislife164 said:


> Love_Krystal said:
> 
> 
> I ate applesauce ..that helped a lot, although stomaching it was difficult. I read that I couldn't use my heating pad because it would raise my body temp too much and could harm the LO ? I am addicted to it, and its been the hardest thing for me to give up, but I haven't used it! Would be glad to know if they are safe to use!?
> 
> My dr said they're perfectly fine. STAY OFF OF GOOGLE! You will drive yourself :wacko: Just make sure you only keep it on for 20 minutes on a moderate setting. Saying no heating pads is just TOO paranoid haha. LO will be just fine :hugs: Heating pads don't raise your body temperature, they're hot enough to soothe muscles, but cool enough to not raise your core temp. The only thing that's hot enough to raise your core temp would be a hot tub or sauna.Click to expand...

Ok Thanks! I haven't been to the doc yet so Ive just been going with what Ive heard! :)


----------



## thislife164

Love_Krystal said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love_Krystal said:
> 
> 
> I ate applesauce ..that helped a lot, although stomaching it was difficult. I read that I couldn't use my heating pad because it would raise my body temp too much and could harm the LO ? I am addicted to it, and its been the hardest thing for me to give up, but I haven't used it! Would be glad to know if they are safe to use!?
> 
> My dr said they're perfectly fine. STAY OFF OF GOOGLE! You will drive yourself :wacko: Just make sure you only keep it on for 20 minutes on a moderate setting. Saying no heating pads is just TOO paranoid haha. LO will be just fine :hugs: Heating pads don't raise your body temperature, they're hot enough to soothe muscles, but cool enough to not raise your core temp. The only thing that's hot enough to raise your core temp would be a hot tub or sauna.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Thanks! I haven't been to the doc yet so Ive just been going with what Ive heard! :)Click to expand...

Haha yeah, stay off of the search engines. They'll drive you bonkers:wacko:


----------



## Love_Krystal

yes they will ! 

I spent all of yesterday watching the baby shows on TLC & Discov. Health ...:) I have had DH watch them with me a couple times haha, the whole birth process kind of freaks us both out, so I am trying to warm him up! haha! 

Kit you and I are just a state away! haha

TaNasha, so glad to hear! Will be praying for your scan on Monday!


----------



## thislife164

So I just found a lady on Craigslist that has brand new baby furniture, but she has to move overseas so she's giving away the furniture and a bunch of clothes and such. This could help SO much! Keep your FX for me ladies!


----------



## sequeena

Fingers crossed! I actually picked up a buggy from my local freecycle today, it will be perfect for spare :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Okay, so I have a confession.... I just POAS because I have been sooo nervous about not having any symptoms. The line came up right away and was very dark, much darker than the control line. So, you would think I could stop worrying, but I can't. If I could just have something that says...you're still pregnant and everything is fine! I guess I'll be a mess until Jan 3rd, unless they can hear the heartbeat on a doppler at my first appointment, will they even try to find it, I'll be 8 weeks?


----------



## thislife164

Hon you have GOT to relax! If you stress yourself out, you're just hurting the baby. All is fine I'm sure, the more you chill out, the happier and healthier the baby will be.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thanks thislife- I'm trying to make myself relax by imagining that little bean bouncing around in there, happy as can be!


----------



## thislife164

Exactly! Sorry if that sounded harsh, I'm still partly asleep haha


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Ha ha, not harsh at all- advice that I need! Its just after lunch here, I'm on the East Coast. I think I ate too much and I really want a nap!


----------



## Love_Krystal

thislife164 said:


> So I just found a lady on Craigslist that has brand new baby furniture, but she has to move overseas so she's giving away the furniture and a bunch of clothes and such. This could help SO much! Keep your FX for me ladies!

Be careful! I hope its for real, but there are some scams where people want you to send them money for shipping etc bc they are moving overseas or are becoming missionaries etc ..when they are just trying to get your money so just be wary and make sure its not a scam. Hopefully not, but it doesnt hurt to be cautious!


----------



## thislife164

Aww I know the feeling. I just ate a piece of cornbread for breakfast. I want a pear, but nooooo DF just had to take the last one to work yesterday :cry:


----------



## thislife164

Love_Krystal said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> So I just found a lady on Craigslist that has brand new baby furniture, but she has to move overseas so she's giving away the furniture and a bunch of clothes and such. This could help SO much! Keep your FX for me ladies!
> 
> Be careful! I hope its for real, but there are some scams where people want you to send them money for shipping etc bc they are moving overseas or are becoming missionaries etc ..when they are just trying to get your money so just be wary and make sure its not a scam. Hopefully not, but it doesnt hurt to be cautious!Click to expand...

It's not for shipping don't worry lol. DF and I have been dealing with craigslist for a longggg time. Thanks though! :hugs:


----------



## tidyroom

Hi Just back from the midwife. She has booked me in for an Early Scan tomorrow morning. I am so worried what they will find.


----------



## sequeena

tidyroom said:


> Hi Just back from the midwife. She has booked me in for an Early Scan tomorrow morning. I am so worried what they will find.

Did she give you a reason why? Please try not to panic I'm sure all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## thislife164

I'm sure everything is fine tidy :hugs:


----------



## KitKaboodle

Love_Krystal said:


> yes they will !
> 
> I spent all of yesterday watching the baby shows on TLC & Discov. Health ...:) I have had DH watch them with me a couple times haha, the whole birth process kind of freaks us both out, so I am trying to warm him up! haha!
> 
> Kit you and I are just a state away! haha
> 
> TaNasha, so glad to hear! Will be praying for your scan on Monday!

I'm actually from Alabama, or at least was born there :haha:
Lived in GA most my life though


----------



## thislife164

KitKaboodle said:


> Love_Krystal said:
> 
> 
> yes they will !
> 
> I spent all of yesterday watching the baby shows on TLC & Discov. Health ...:) I have had DH watch them with me a couple times haha, the whole birth process kind of freaks us both out, so I am trying to warm him up! haha!
> 
> Kit you and I are just a state away! haha
> 
> TaNasha, so glad to hear! Will be praying for your scan on Monday!
> 
> I'm actually from Alabama, or at least was born there :haha:
> Lived in GA most my life thoughClick to expand...

I was in Florida for a few years, yay for the South :happydance: I love it here, since it's home, but I miss the food in the south :cry:


----------



## KitKaboodle

Sigh* baby has decided that s/he doesn't like greasey food really.....so have to be careful of my southern fried foods....lol but food down here is AWESOME!!


----------



## thislife164

KitKaboodle said:


> Sigh* baby has decided that s/he doesn't like greasey food really.....so have to be careful of my southern fried foods....lol but food down here is AWESOME!!

It was so hard keeping my Motocross diet when I was down there. Plus I lived in South Florida so we had all the amazing cuban food too :happydance:


----------



## KitKaboodle

thislife164 said:


> KitKaboodle said:
> 
> 
> Sigh* baby has decided that s/he doesn't like greasey food really.....so have to be careful of my southern fried foods....lol but food down here is AWESOME!!
> 
> It was so hard keeping my Motocross diet when I was down there. Plus I lived in South Florida so we had all the amazing cuban food too :happydance:Click to expand...

Mmm.......Cuban food sounds SOOOO good right now....My little Chik Fil A wrap isn't cutting it :haha:


----------



## sequeena

My thing at the minute is CHEESE


----------



## thislife164

You guys can actually digest FOOD? I'm jealous :cry: I had cornbread for breakfast. I ate some honey nut cheerios too, but I only got about 1/4 way through those.


----------



## tidyroom

No, just because I am worried die to having a blighted ovum in the past and not having any symptoms. I'm hoping it will reassure me.


----------



## KitKaboodle

thislife164 said:


> You guys can actually digest FOOD? I'm jealous :cry: I had cornbread for breakfast. I ate some honey nut cheerios too, but I only got about 1/4 way through those.

Been there and done that TWICE! was sick for the whole 9 mths with my first, only 3 mths with the second..I'm not gonna lie, I am NOT missing MS with this one....don't get me wrong I get nauseaous, but no MS


----------



## thislife164

KitKaboodle said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> You guys can actually digest FOOD? I'm jealous :cry: I had cornbread for breakfast. I ate some honey nut cheerios too, but I only got about 1/4 way through those.
> 
> Been there and done that TWICE! was sick for the whole 9 mths with my first, only 3 mths with the second..I'm not gonna lie, I am NOT missing MS with this one....don't get me wrong I get nauseaous, but no MSClick to expand...

Yeah I'm really thankful because I've just been really nauseous and had a food aversions. No vomiting so far, but I have come close way too many times. I'm enjoying this while it lasts :winkwink:


----------



## KitKaboodle

thislife164 said:


> Yeah I'm really thankful because I've just been really nauseous and had a food aversions. No vomiting so far, but I have come close way too many times. I'm enjoying this while it lasts :winkwink:

LOL I bet!! My food aversions haven't been too bad....greasy food = immediate :sick:
Taco Bell :sick: 
Baby LOVED pickles, now decided pickles = :sick:

Oh well....as long as I can still eat my Chocolate!! :happydance::haha:


----------



## thislife164

KitKaboodle said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm really thankful because I've just been really nauseous and had a food aversions. No vomiting so far, but I have come close way too many times. I'm enjoying this while it lasts :winkwink:
> 
> LOL I bet!! My food aversions haven't been too bad....greasy food = immediate :sick:
> Taco Bell :sick:
> Baby LOVED pickles, now decided pickles = :sick:
> 
> Oh well....as long as I can still eat my Chocolate!! :happydance::haha:Click to expand...

I don't even want chocolate! :cry: Or anything sweet for that matter :cry: Just fruit...


----------



## KitKaboodle

At least your eating healthy...I have to be carful


----------



## sequeena

Fruit is good :p the saltier the better for me!


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> Fruit is good :p the saltier the better for me!

I've been stuck on pears:thumbup:


----------



## Love_Krystal

thislife164 said:


> KitKaboodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love_Krystal said:
> 
> 
> yes they will !
> 
> I spent all of yesterday watching the baby shows on TLC & Discov. Health ...:) I have had DH watch them with me a couple times haha, the whole birth process kind of freaks us both out, so I am trying to warm him up! haha!
> 
> Kit you and I are just a state away! haha
> 
> TaNasha, so glad to hear! Will be praying for your scan on Monday!
> 
> I'm actually from Alabama, or at least was born there :haha:
> Lived in GA most my life thoughClick to expand...
> 
> I was in Florida for a few years, yay for the South :happydance: I love it here, since it's home, but I miss the food in the south :cry:Click to expand...

Thats cool ! I have lived in Bama my whole life! ..I LOVE THE SOUTH! I love to travel, but I love where home is :)


----------



## leilarenae

I got my BFP last week!! I'm guessing I'm due 8/8/2011! This is our first and I'm so excited and can't wait! Guess that puts me in this group! I'm new to this site and I'm happy to have a forum to go to and talk to people about what I'm going through. My sister is pregnant too! She's due 8/1/2011 so we are going through EVERYTHING together!


----------



## natalie85

TaNasha said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> My spotting has almost completely stopped! Yay!


Awwww I am soooooo happy to hear that!!!!! :) X


----------



## natalie85

Hiya ladies!!! Midwife appointment went well today basically loadsa paperwork and booking for bloods etc she seems lovely :) so very happy about that :) 
No more symptoms today still not craving any foods thought of some foods make me feel a little yukky but nothing major!! Just made some yummy looking cakes choc with brandy buttercream icing!!! None for me tho!!! :(


----------



## KitKaboodle

coalie said:


> Hiya ladies!!! Midwife appointment went well today basically loadsa paperwork and booking for bloods etc she seems lovely :) so very happy about that :)
> No more symptoms today still not craving any foods thought of some foods make me feel a little yukky but nothing major!! Just made some yummy looking cakes choc with brandy buttercream icing!!! None for me tho!!! :(

Glad your appt went well!!! Those cakes sound delish though!!!


----------



## thislife164

Okay, I went food happy. I got hungry, and actually wanted food so I ate a can and a half of chili......starting to regret that :sick:


----------



## natalie85

They look and smell it tooooooo :( 
Thislife, chilli really???? Put the toilet paper in freezer ready lol


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> They look and smell it tooooooo :(
> Thislife, chilli really???? Put the toilet paper in freezer ready lol

Actually, surprisingly I've been good with chili. It's weird:wacko: But I had a can and a half, I need to remind myself I don't have my normal 19 year old appetite anymore. but I was soooo hungryyy:cry: 

I'm going to go take a bath and lay down, see you later ladies!


----------



## stucknthecity

thislife164 said:


> So I just found a lady on Craigslist that has brand new baby furniture, but she has to move overseas so she's giving away the furniture and a bunch of clothes and such. This could help SO much! Keep your FX for me ladies!

Just a warning I had a king sized water bed suite for sale on craigslist a couple months ago and a man e-mailed me back and forth a few times saying the same thing. He was moving for business to Europe and said that my items would fit perfectly in his new home and would have his assistant take care of the shipping for me and would even send me a check for $300 more than my asking price for the trouble I would have to go through for shipping the items over seas. He said all he needed to send the money order was my full name and address. I never gave it to him as I was weary about the whole deal. He emailed me a total of three times and asked each time for my personal information and saying each time his assistant would take care of the actual shipping. I asked for a phone number about a dozen times and never got one so I took my ad of craigslist and have yet to re-post it. Also about two years ago I was looking for a weenie dog for my grandmother and I had a lady e-mail and tell me that she had two weenie dogs with her and she was doing a mission trip in some overseas country that I cannot remember the name right now but anyways she said she would send me a check to pay for the shipment of the animals on an airline that delivers live cargo to my nearest airport. I asked her a few time for pictures of the dogs but only got one which was blurry and looked quite old from the clothing the people were wearing. She to asked where to send the check but I never gave her the info since for one I do not agree with shipping animals over seas in cargo boxes and two I just got an odd feeling. Both spammers who e-mailed me seemed to have a big issue with typos and misspellings and lots of grammatical errors which could have been easily caught with any email program. So just a fair warning and always ask to see the goods before you buy no matter how trust worthy these people sound. 

:thumbup:


----------



## stucknthecity

Ok so I get migraine headaches anyways but lets add pregnancy on top of that and BAM! You get super migraine headaches! :wacko: My head feels as if someone as struck me with an axe and it is stuck...:bike: I don't know if it is my pregnancy induced insomnia:coffee: (which is a whole nother issue I wish to speak to you ladies about) which has caused the onset of these or if it is hormone related. Before I was pregnant I had a prescription for migraine headaches and when that ran low since it was expensive I would just use Excedrin extra strength migraine. Now I cannot use either and some dumb A somewhere though that regular Tylenol or baby asprin is sufficient enough to calm the qualms of pregnancy:rofl:.... really....have the never been pregnant before? While I am bitching can I also say that whoever the designer is for Targets maternity wear has also NEVER been pregnant and has also NEVER hung out with a preggo chick before. :growlmad:
Thats all I got to say about that. 
(LOVE Forest Gump ):blush:


----------



## caseylin

OOOhh!! im due late july!!! with first :)


----------



## thislife164

stucknthecity said:


> Ok so I get migraine headaches anyways but lets add pregnancy on top of that and BAM! You get super migraine headaches! :wacko: My head feels as if someone as struck me with an axe and it is stuck...:bike: I don't know if it is my pregnancy induced insomnia:coffee: (which is a whole nother issue I wish to speak to you ladies about) which has caused the onset of these or if it is hormone related. Before I was pregnant I had a prescription for migraine headaches and when that ran low since it was expensive I would just use Excedrin extra strength migraine. Now I cannot use either and some dumb A somewhere though that regular Tylenol or baby asprin is sufficient enough to calm the qualms of pregnancy:rofl:.... really....have the never been pregnant before? While I am bitching can I also say that whoever the designer is for Targets maternity wear has also NEVER been pregnant and has also NEVER hung out with a preggo chick before. :growlmad:
> Thats all I got to say about that.
> (LOVE Forest Gump ):blush:

I too suffer from migranes, and yeah the pregnancy just makes it worse. I've found that putting some honey in hot water helps since we can't have tea. Also, a cool wash cloth across your head helps too. I actually just woke up from a nap in attempt to get rid of one, wasn't so successful. I'm going to talk to my dr on the 17th and ask if there's SOMETHING they can give me. I hate these so much.

Also, check out Old Navy for maternity stuff, they've been a lifesaver for me!


----------



## thislife164

stucknthecity said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> So I just found a lady on Craigslist that has brand new baby furniture, but she has to move overseas so she's giving away the furniture and a bunch of clothes and such. This could help SO much! Keep your FX for me ladies!
> 
> Just a warning I had a king sized water bed suite for sale on craigslist a couple months ago and a man e-mailed me back and forth a few times saying the same thing. He was moving for business to Europe and said that my items would fit perfectly in his new home and would have his assistant take care of the shipping for me and would even send me a check for $300 more than my asking price for the trouble I would have to go through for shipping the items over seas. He said all he needed to send the money order was my full name and address. I never gave it to him as I was weary about the whole deal. He emailed me a total of three times and asked each time for my personal information and saying each time his assistant would take care of the actual shipping. I asked for a phone number about a dozen times and never got one so I took my ad of craigslist and have yet to re-post it. Also about two years ago I was looking for a weenie dog for my grandmother and I had a lady e-mail and tell me that she had two weenie dogs with her and she was doing a mission trip in some overseas country that I cannot remember the name right now but anyways she said she would send me a check to pay for the shipment of the animals on an airline that delivers live cargo to my nearest airport. I asked her a few time for pictures of the dogs but only got one which was blurry and looked quite old from the clothing the people were wearing. She to asked where to send the check but I never gave her the info since for one I do not agree with shipping animals over seas in cargo boxes and two I just got an odd feeling. Both spammers who e-mailed me seemed to have a big issue with typos and misspellings and lots of grammatical errors which could have been easily caught with any email program. So just a fair warning and always ask to see the goods before you buy no matter how trust worthy these people sound.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

We don't do shipping stuff, only local things we can see. Craigslist has some wonderful deals as long as you're careful. I'm thinking it's going to save a lot of money baby wise:happydance:


----------



## Mum2miller

had my scan today all went well and saw a lovely heartbeat! so relieved :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Mum2Miller that is wonderful news!!! xx

AFM I had a slight amount of blood in my CM yesterday. Only a tiny streak but enough to scare the heck out of me. So far so good and nothing else but wish I could get an early scan to put my mind at rest.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mum2miller said:


> had my scan today all went well and saw a lovely heartbeat! so relieved :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fab news!! :hugs:

mrphyemma that would freak me out too! But from so many posts on here, I think the general consensus is that it is normal and experienced by many women. I had some heavy bleeding last time, all was well :hugs:

stucknthecity hope the migrane f's off soon! I've only ever had two, not something I'd ever like to repeat! First time I went to A & E as I thought I was having a stroke or brain haemorage!! :dohh:


----------



## leafygreenmum

Do you know what? I hope no-one takes offence to this post, but I am looking forward to when I can move over to 2nd tri! Is it just me,or is everyone all doom & gloom? There seems to be a lot of obsessive testing and worrying about every little twinge (I understand those who have had multiple MCs feeling ultra cautious), but really ladies......you are pregnant - this should be an exciting time filled with joy, not dread and worry!
Everyone should just chill out, relax, and look forward to what is to come!!! :flower: :hug:


----------



## sequeena

I can't wait to move over to 2nd tri but when you've had losses you can't help but be terrified.


----------



## Mum2miller

i agree with you sequeena, when its a first pregnancy or you've had all successful pregnancies you dont think about the bad statistics and things that can go wrong. when you have had losses its all you think about and analyze everything. It would be amazing not to worry but i lost my son at 35 weeks so until this one is in my arms and healthy and well the worry wont go away. They say when you have a loss you lose your innocence about pregnancy i would do anything to get that back but you can't. Im not offended by your comment at all i just also understand why a lot of expectant mums are worried cause unfortunately pregnancy isnt all fairytale endings. That being said i also think its important to try and relax and if you are stressing its not good for your body either so if you can find a way to relax it helps. i do a quick pregnancy meditation each night to relax myself, i find it really helps. hope everyones doing well xx


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: mum2miller you're so strong xx

Just for the record I'm not offended at all. I see a lot of questions in first tri and think 'wtf!!!' but if it makes people feel better than they can ask away.

Well I've been sick twice now :( bleh!


----------



## Mum2miller

ohh feel better sequeena, ive been sick since 3dpo and its full on all day non stop but my ob said its a good sign of a strong pregnancy plus i found this article if anyone is interested on MS being a good thing... made me feel good about being so sick. 

https://www.drdonnica.com/articles/00000187-001.htm


----------



## sequeena

Whee!! Midwife just bumped me up to 6 weeks 2 days, my first appt with her is on Sunday :D


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I understand that it would be nice to just "enjoy" the first tri, but after early losses, that becomes difficult. I like to come on here to share my fears and get support and advice from others, and I really have appreciated being able to share and get support, thank you ladies who understand!


----------



## thislife164

Heck, even without having a MC it's nerve wracking especially since many of us haven't been to our first appointment yet even! So that's really hard, just now knowing what's going on. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is feeling alright today! 

My body is really making up for the 2 days that I was feeling good. My no morning sickness streak is over and done with :cry: I guess it's a good thing, but I didn't get any sleep because I was sick all night. 

8 Days until my appointment, I definitely can't wait!


----------



## sequeena

I'm buggered too. Sick 3 times and the cold has caught up with me :(

My appointment is in 3 days :happydance:


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> I'm buggered too. Sick 3 times and the cold has caught up with me :(
> 
> My appointment is in 3 days :happydance:

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

thislife164 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm buggered too. Sick 3 times and the cold has caught up with me :(
> 
> My appointment is in 3 days :happydance:
> 
> Yay! :happydance:Click to expand...

I can't wait :D I wonder if we will book the 12 week scan then?


----------



## Taralyn

hi all, i'm a mid-winter dreamer, being in South Africa and the Southern Hemisphere means my little one will be born in winter, July 2011.

Enjoying all the forum posts here, this is my first pregnancy so i have a lot of questions. I am eight weeks, due for my first appointment with the obgyn on Tuesday - i will be nine weeks by then - have no idea what to expect!

I think the main thing i am looking forward to is for hubby to see the dr go through whatever he's going to do, and then he will feel that this baby is really happening. sometimes i think it's hard for the guy to "feel" it until they "see" it, whereas our bodies are letting us know everyday that something's up! 

I was breezing through pregnancy until two weeks ago, now i feel nauseus all the time and just a bit off colour.


----------



## TaNasha

Taralyn said:


> hi all, i'm a mid-winter dreamer, being in South Africa and the Southern Hemisphere means my little one will be born in winter, July 2011.
> 
> Enjoying all the forum posts here, this is my first pregnancy so i have a lot of questions. I am eight weeks, due for my first appointment with the obgyn on Tuesday - i will be nine weeks by then - have no idea what to expect!
> 
> I think the main thing i am looking forward to is for hubby to see the dr go through whatever he's going to do, and then he will feel that this baby is really happening. sometimes i think it's hard for the guy to "feel" it until they "see" it, whereas our bodies are letting us know everyday that something's up!
> 
> I was breezing through pregnancy until two weeks ago, now i feel nauseus all the time and just a bit off colour.

Hi! Im from South Africa originally! I now live with my dutch DH in Holland though..


----------



## Love_Krystal

Mumtomiller, YAY! That's exciting to hear! 

leafygreenmum, It is my first baby, & i've never has a m/c never been pregnant before actually. However, I've experiences the reality of pregnancy loss so close through my close friends and family, and my heart has been broken through those losses so much that I cant deny the reality of that. At the same time, I have no basis for what I am going through, so everything can be really scary, esp when I do not know if something is normal or not. This hasn't made my life all doom & gloom though, but pushed me to rely on the Lord, and pray more to one who I believe gave me the life that is within me. Knowing that no matter what happens, good or bad, He is Sovereign and I trust him. I quote Psalms 139 to myself to remind me that I do not have control, therefore no reason to worry! :) 

I can't wait to move to 2nd tri either! The stomach problems I've had have made me miserable, & almost unable to function & I am not even throwing up!!! I am ready for that to pass! Actually I can't wait for my appt in 8 days! haha I appreciate the help and openness here in 1st though! I have gotten lots of good advice and had my mind settled more than once by others going through the same things as me! I think there is some gloom here, because there are those who do experience loss, or trials along the way...but I think it is important to be sensitive to that and supportive, because you never know, you could be in the same situation one day..& What a blessing to have encouragement and support and comfort through such an emotionally straining time. :) 

I pray that we will all be in 2nd tri soon, knowing our LO's are thriving & excited & enjoying our pregnancies together!!! :)


----------



## stucknthecity

I agree I cannot wait for 2nd trimester because they say that is when you feel the best and can actually enjoy your pregnancy! I had one mmc at the end of September but was not really sure how to feel about something I did not know a bout in the first place. So now with this pregnancy even though I have already seen baby and heartbeat twice I cannot help but to think everyday that something is going to go wrong. I have had no bleeding and no spotting so I have no reason to be as scared as other women but I am overweight, I have PCOS, high blood pressure , insulin resistance , and chronic bladder infections so my risk is still pretty high. What happens if I go in for my next appointment and they tell me my baby has stopped growing? What happens if I develop some life threatning situation due to all my health issues? There are a lot of what if's every women will go through and this entire forum is devoted to making sure we have a space to get the support we need. Some ones what if could be as simple as what if I go into labor on this day instead of this day and some can be as serious as the ones I mentioned before and then some. I don't think anyone has a right to "complain" about other peoples fears and thoughts when this is a place that is designed to share those specific feelings. I am not personally offended by the OP but some women will be so it is always important to think before you type even if you are in an area of the forum where you think it is safe because a lot of people read everywhere in this forum.


----------



## Twilighter<3

DolceBella said:


> Hi all! Mind if I join?? I've been stalking for a bit, but finding these pg threads so overwhelming!! There's a lot more members now than when I was pg with my 1st! :)
> 
> Anyway, Bella is 18 months old now. We have our first visit and scan set for 8.5 weeks. :)
> 
> ~Karen
> 
> (ps - morning sickness is kicking in fierce these days!)


Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months! ps. I love the name Bella/Isabella and is my no.1 choice if tummy bean is a girl hehe! :) xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Well said ladies, I'm glad we can all be supportive of one another!


----------



## Jules

:hi: 

Can i join you?!? I'm Jules and i'm 28

I found out i was expecting my 2nd two days ago and we are really excited about it :happydance: 

Not sure how far i am to be honest i think maybe 4 and a bit weeks. I have a 28 month old girl already. 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Jules! Welcome!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

congrats Jules & Karen & welcome! H&H 9 mos!!


----------



## thislife164

Wow I'm gone for an hour and we have new members! Welcome ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months to every one!!!!


----------



## tidyroom

Hi Girls, Went for an early scan this morning and everything was good. They saw everything:thumbup:. It was amazing but very emotional. I am now going to try and enjoy this pregancy and not worry. My EDD has got a bit later to the 4th August but it will probably change again I suspect.

Thanks for you support.


----------



## KitKaboodle

tidyroom said:


> Hi Girls, Went for an early scan this morning and everything was good. They saw everything:thumbup:. It was amazing but very emotional. I am now going to try and enjoy this pregancy and not worry. My EDD has got a bit later to the 4th August but it will probably change again I suspect.
> 
> Thanks for you support.

Congrats!!!! I know you were excited to see little bean!!! i can't WAIT til I finally have my scan...Jan 3rd seems like forever away!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congrats tidyroom, how exciting!


----------



## Love_Krystal

tidyroom said:


> Hi Girls, Went for an early scan this morning and everything was good. They saw everything:thumbup:. It was amazing but very emotional. I am now going to try and enjoy this pregancy and not worry. My EDD has got a bit later to the 4th August but it will probably change again I suspect.
> 
> Thanks for you support.

CONGRATS TIDYROOM! Thats so exciting! I cant wait for mine the 17th! I am almost positive I will be pushed back to the 4th, bc although I didnt use a opk, I am fairly positive I ovulated later! I am so happy that you can relax & enjoy now!


----------



## marie_wills

Hello ladies,

I had my first appointment with one of my local midwife team, nothing really much to report, took my name address etc and worked out dates, gave me some reading material and said I'd hear from them for my booking in appointment mid January and that they would arrange my dating scan around that time too. 

So no testing, no checking of heartbeat and no bloods taken, I'm guessing that will all be done at my booking in appointment, which Is still 5/6 weeks away, so as bad as this sounds I simply cannot wait for Xmas to be over so I can get to Jan and nearer to scan :)

Hope all are well :)


----------



## natalie85

Mum2miller said:


> had my scan today all went well and saw a lovely heartbeat! so relieved :happydance::happydance::happydance:

awww sooooo happy for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## natalie85

tidyroom said:


> Hi Girls, Went for an early scan this morning and everything was good. They saw everything:thumbup:. It was amazing but very emotional. I am now going to try and enjoy this pregancy and not worry. My EDD has got a bit later to the 4th August but it will probably change again I suspect.
> 
> Thanks for you support.


Awwww!! i am very happy for you!!! i was exactly the same i cried!!! they also put me later than where i thought i was!!!! :happydance:


----------



## natalie85

evening ladies!! what an emotional day i have had i have been angry and upset all day been horrid!!! only nice thing about my day was pancakes soooooo yummy :) 
has anyone else been like this!!
3hours sleep probably didnt help woke up feeling very yukky still not actually been sick just feeling worse and worse!!!


----------



## KitKaboodle

coalie said:


> evening ladies!! what an emotional day i have had i have been angry and upset all day been horrid!!! only nice thing about my day was pancakes soooooo yummy :)
> has anyone else been like this!!
> 3hours sleep probably didnt help woke up feeling very yukky still not actually been sick just feeling worse and worse!!!

I've had those days!!! Was like that last week...had a HORRIBLE cold, got hardly any sleep, but the pancakes DOO sound yummy......yummy enough that pancakes and sausage just MIGHT be my supper tonite!!! Yum!! Ty for making me crave pancakes!! :happydance::haha:


----------



## thislife164

My meals today have consisted of bread and butter. I would cut up a pear, but I can't stand up long enough so I have to wait for DF to get home. 
Ugh I jinxed myself when I was saying I didn't have any ms, this is terrible :cry:


I'm done being a cry baby, glad the appointments went well ladies! I hope everyone is feeling better than I am today! :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

i cant stop crying, im getting soooo angry at dh feel sooooo alone at the moment :(


----------



## Mum2miller

hope your ok, whats going on? only if you feel comfortable saying.


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> i cant stop crying, im getting soooo angry at dh feel sooooo alone at the moment :(

What's wrong babes? :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

awww thank you mumtomiller!!!
i really am just being pathetic!!! just a very rubbish day at work, arguing with dh over him being well an idiot, generally not very good at this time of year it has always been very emotional i do feel i am being rather pathetic i know ladies on here have massive worries in comparison!!!


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> awww thank you mumtomiller!!!
> i really am just being pathetic!!! just a very rubbish day at work, arguing with dh over him being well an idiot, generally not very good at this time of year it has always been very emotional i do feel i am being rather pathetic i know ladies on here have massive worries in comparison!!!

Psh hormones get the best of us all, don't worry hon. And, he's a man...it's that "y" chromosone that they have:hugs:


----------



## natalie85

thislife164 said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> awww thank you mumtomiller!!!
> i really am just being pathetic!!! just a very rubbish day at work, arguing with dh over him being well an idiot, generally not very good at this time of year it has always been very emotional i do feel i am being rather pathetic i know ladies on here have massive worries in comparison!!!
> 
> Psh hormones get the best of us all, don't worry hon. And, he's a man...it's that "y" chromosone that they have:hugs:Click to expand...

aww thank u hun!! just wish wasnt on my own at the moment u know?!!? :cry:
are u ok today? saw you deleted your profile?!!:hugs:


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> awww thank you mumtomiller!!!
> i really am just being pathetic!!! just a very rubbish day at work, arguing with dh over him being well an idiot, generally not very good at this time of year it has always been very emotional i do feel i am being rather pathetic i know ladies on here have massive worries in comparison!!!
> 
> Psh hormones get the best of us all, don't worry hon. And, he's a man...it's that "y" chromosone that they have:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thank u hun!! just wish wasnt on my own at the moment u know?!!? :cry:
> are u ok today? saw you deleted your profile?!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm fine. Just mix the hormones with a bunch of rich kids saying how bad their lives are, it irks me. Plus, I specifically told this girl not to say anything about the baby, and she put it as her status. My life is hectic enough, I just don't need to worry about anyone else you know?


----------



## sequeena

I've got the virus that's going round my area :( have to go to the docs tomorrow


----------



## natalie85

thislife164 said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> awww thank you mumtomiller!!!
> i really am just being pathetic!!! just a very rubbish day at work, arguing with dh over him being well an idiot, generally not very good at this time of year it has always been very emotional i do feel i am being rather pathetic i know ladies on here have massive worries in comparison!!!
> 
> Psh hormones get the best of us all, don't worry hon. And, he's a man...it's that "y" chromosone that they have:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thank u hun!! just wish wasnt on my own at the moment u know?!!? :cry:
> are u ok today? saw you deleted your profile?!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm fine. Just mix the hormones with a bunch of rich kids saying how bad their lives are, it irks me. Plus, I specifically told this girl not to say anything about the baby, and she put it as her status. My life is hectic enough, I just don't need to worry about anyone else you know?Click to expand...


aww i know exactly how u feel!!! if it makes you feel better where i work i am the gossip everyone talking about how they think i am pregnant etc its soooooo annoying i think i have told my 3 closest friends, the personel at work (i needed risk assessment done straight away!!) my sister and dad, now all my family know, and everyone at work!!! 
bloody hormones eh!!! 
ps some rich kids have it so hard eh!!! grrrrr


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> I've got the virus that's going round my area :( have to go to the docs tomorrow

there is soooooo many virus's going around at the moment!!! yuk!!!


----------



## sequeena

coalie said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I've got the virus that's going round my area :( have to go to the docs tomorrow
> 
> there is soooooo many virus's going around at the moment!!! yuk!!!Click to expand...

It's crap :( I feel terrible. My throat is the worst though, it's so raw :cry:


----------



## momomom

Hello! I just realized I never said hi in this thread. I'm due July 22nd. I'm considered high risk because I have a blood clotting disorder, so I've already been to the high risk OB for a visit and met with the midwife this past week! We weren't able to hear the heartbeat, but she says everything appears to be the right size for 7.5-8 weeks. I'm going back right before Christmas so they can listen for the heartbeat again. 

I had a MMC in 2009, so I'm really nervous and can't wait for some confirmation that there's something really going on in there. I feel awful -nausea, exhaustion- though, so I am hopeful that means that things are as they should be. lol


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> awww thank you mumtomiller!!!
> i really am just being pathetic!!! just a very rubbish day at work, arguing with dh over him being well an idiot, generally not very good at this time of year it has always been very emotional i do feel i am being rather pathetic i know ladies on here have massive worries in comparison!!!
> 
> Psh hormones get the best of us all, don't worry hon. And, he's a man...it's that "y" chromosone that they have:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thank u hun!! just wish wasnt on my own at the moment u know?!!? :cry:
> are u ok today? saw you deleted your profile?!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm fine. Just mix the hormones with a bunch of rich kids saying how bad their lives are, it irks me. Plus, I specifically told this girl not to say anything about the baby, and she put it as her status. My life is hectic enough, I just don't need to worry about anyone else you know?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aww i know exactly how u feel!!! if it makes you feel better where i work i am the gossip everyone talking about how they think i am pregnant etc its soooooo annoying i think i have told my 3 closest friends, the personel at work (i needed risk assessment done straight away!!) my sister and dad, now all my family know, and everyone at work!!!
> bloody hormones eh!!!
> ps some rich kids have it so hard eh!!! grrrrrClick to expand...

Must be rough huh? I mean I have a friend who's Dad is the former CEO of Chase Credit Cards and AT&T, and she's my best friend. She's the nicest girl in the world. Hell, she's already bought me a nursery bedding set and a ton of stuff, she's the least stuck up person I know


----------



## Mum2miller

i havent found dh overly helpful. smetimes he surprises me but tbh atm its prob more me being a total crazy emotional hormonal morning sick person. he says there is only so much he can put up with you need to calmd down blah blah blah.... easy for him to say. but then he will surprise me and cook dinner when im sick. i think its just hard for them to adjust to all the hormones and us being well crazy. i havent worked since losing ds but if i was there it would be a night mare. my boss told me when Miller died "survival of the fittest" :shock: i told her she has no idea what happened and shouldnt comment on things she knows nothing about. i havent spoken to them since as far as they are concerned im on a 2 year career break. 

sequeena thats no good about the virus. is it a tummy bug?


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I've got the virus that's going round my area :( have to go to the docs tomorrow
> 
> there is soooooo many virus's going around at the moment!!! yuk!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's crap :( I feel terrible. My throat is the worst though, it's so raw :cry:Click to expand...

have you tried hot water, lemon and honey?!
gargle with salt water, helps kill off infections!!
xx
i've been trying sooooo hard to stay away from bugs hard when you work in a supermarket!!! i think i am starting to come down with something now!! i might have a steam later help unblock sinus etc hope you feel better!!!!


----------



## thislife164

Mum2miller said:


> i havent found dh overly helpful. smetimes he surprises me but tbh atm its prob more me being a total crazy emotional hormonal morning sick person. he says there is only so much he can put up with you need to calmd down blah blah blah.... easy for him to say. but then he will surprise me and cook dinner when im sick. i think its just hard for them to adjust to all the hormones and us being well crazy. i havent worked since losing ds but if i was there it would be a night mare. my boss told me when Miller dies "survival of the fittest" :shock: i told her she has no idea what happened and shouldnt comment on things she knows nothing about. i havent spoken to them since as far as they are concerned im on a 2 year career break.
> 
> sequeena thats no good about the virus. is it a tummy bug?

Df has been pretty good. He just goes and turns up the music in the office when I go in the bathroom to go on my 20 minute ms rampage hahahaa. He's been cooking and stuff though. Still, he doesn't come close to understanding. None of them do.


----------



## sequeena

Not a tummy bug thank god feels like a cold but I've been told loads of people are the same as me.

I have gargled salt water but have no honey or lemon :( I'm just drinking water when I can and laying in bed x


----------



## Mum2miller

jsut read your ticker, its so true last night i was :sick: and the whole time all i could think was gosh i need to clean behind the toilet better lol. the joys of pregnancy i also had to completely clean out the frisge yesterday cause i thought it had an odd smell dh says im crazy he cant smell anything but i know it was there.


----------



## natalie85

Must be rough huh? I mean I have a friend who's Dad is the former CEO of Chase Credit Cards and AT&T, and she's my best friend. She's the nicest girl in the world. Hell, she's already bought me a nursery bedding set and a ton of stuff, she's the least stuck up person I know[/QUOTE]

aww wow she sounds like a fantastic friend!! 
like i said i have 3 most amazing friends 1 in particular she has been putting up with me phoning her up at all hours crying she is such an amazing girl and gonna make a fab fake auntie!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

i had the flu from just before i found out i was pregnant for about 10 days it was awful and you cant really take anything bar panadol. but steaming did help to clear the nose and i bought fess spray (dont know if you have that there but its just like a nasal saline solution) cause its completely natural, that helped too.


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> Not a tummy bug thank god feels like a cold but I've been told loads of people are the same as me.
> 
> I have gargled salt water but have no honey or lemon :( I'm just drinking water when I can and laying in bed x

i would try any warm drink helps sooothe throat!! or even something like ice cream numb it!! I used to get tonsilitus and sinusitus all the time!!! usually i would reccomend baileys on ice!!
hopefully docs can give you something!!


----------



## thislife164

Also, you are allowed to take 500 mg of vitamin c a day while pregnant, so that'll help boost your immune system and kick it out. Also, as weird as it sounds, get pedialyte popsicles. THey're of awesome vitamins


----------



## sequeena

I have no idea what those are sorry thislife xx

OH is picking up some soothers tonight from work. Mmm peach soothers :D

Also, my phlegm and snot (sorry!) is clear, that's a good thing right? If I had the flu or something it would be green wouldn't it?


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> I have no idea what those are sorry thislife xx
> 
> OH is picking up some soothers tonight from work. Mmm peach soothers :D
> 
> Also, my phlegm and snot (sorry!) is clear, that's a good thing right? If I had the flu or something it would be green wouldn't it?

Ah it's probably a US thing. And yeah, the fact that it's clear just means you're congested :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

Mum2miller said:


> i havent found dh overly helpful. smetimes he surprises me but tbh atm its prob more me being a total crazy emotional hormonal morning sick person. he says there is only so much he can put up with you need to calmd down blah blah blah.... easy for him to say. but then he will surprise me and cook dinner when im sick. i think its just hard for them to adjust to all the hormones and us being well crazy. i havent worked since losing ds but if i was there it would be a night mare. my boss told me when Miller died "survival of the fittest" :shock: i told her she has no idea what happened and shouldnt comment on things she knows nothing about. i havent spoken to them since as far as they are concerned im on a 2 year career break.
> 
> sequeena thats no good about the virus. is it a tummy bug?

men!! i find myself getting annoyed as i seem to have to sacrafice everything, yet he doesn't!! for example tonight where he has gone it has a free bar so of course he couldnt drive he had to drink after day i've had a would love a glass of wine ( i ususaly would after bad day at work!!)
i dont think he has the slightest idea really!! saying that last night he was lovely he slept on sofa so i could try and sleep ( havent been sleep well recently!!) 
How on earth did u not punch your boss????? that is the most disgusting thing i have ever heard!!! :hugs:
I really respect you, you are such a strong lady!!! xx


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> I have no idea what those are sorry thislife xx
> 
> OH is picking up some soothers tonight from work. Mmm peach soothers :D
> 
> Also, my phlegm and snot (sorry!) is clear, that's a good thing right? If I had the flu or something it would be green wouldn't it?

i was told we can have paracetamol!
i'm not sure about asprin ( i'm allergic!)


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what those are sorry thislife xx
> 
> OH is picking up some soothers tonight from work. Mmm peach soothers :D
> 
> Also, my phlegm and snot (sorry!) is clear, that's a good thing right? If I had the flu or something it would be green wouldn't it?
> 
> i was told we can have paracetamol!
> i'm not sure about asprin ( i'm allergic!)Click to expand...

No aspirin!!! The only thing we're allowed to have is tylonel


----------



## Mum2miller

you shouldnt have aspirin unless its prescribed for a particular pregnancy condition cause it thins the blood and i dont think you can have soothers well the brand soothers here might be different there. but check whats in them and google it try and go more natural if possible anything with numbing stuff you shouldnt have unless its different there. 

thankyou coalie xx sometimes men surprise you lol rarely but it can happen.


----------



## leafygreenmum

stucknthecity said:


> I agree I cannot wait for 2nd trimester because they say that is when you feel the best and can actually enjoy your pregnancy! I had one mmc at the end of September but was not really sure how to feel about something I did not know a bout in the first place. So now with this pregnancy even though I have already seen baby and heartbeat twice I cannot help but to think everyday that something is going to go wrong. I have had no bleeding and no spotting so I have no reason to be as scared as other women but I am overweight, I have PCOS, high blood pressure , insulin resistance , and chronic bladder infections so my risk is still pretty high. What happens if I go in for my next appointment and they tell me my baby has stopped growing? What happens if I develop some life threatning situation due to all my health issues? There are a lot of what if's every women will go through and this entire forum is devoted to making sure we have a space to get the support we need. Some ones what if could be as simple as what if I go into labor on this day instead of this day and some can be as serious as the ones I mentioned before and then some. I don't think anyone has a right to "complain" about other peoples fears and thoughts when this is a place that is designed to share those specific feelings. I am not personally offended by the OP but some women will be so it is always important to think before you type even if you are in an area of the forum where you think it is safe because a lot of people read everywhere in this forum.

FYI, I wasn't 'complaining' about people voicing their fears, in fact I have been very supportive to people who are experiencing problems or potential problems,
I just feel that there are a lot of people who are just waiting for something to go wrong with their pregnancy, when they would be better off focussing 'positive' energy on their baby, rather than being negative.
There are parts of the forum that are dedicated to those who have experienced loss.


----------



## sequeena

Oh bugger :(


----------



## sequeena

I just ran out of water and the only thing near me is a bottle of pepsi max... I've left the lid off so it goes flat. OH isn't going to be happy that I ruined his pop :haha:


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> I just ran out of water and the only thing near me is a bottle of pepsi max... I've left the lid off so it goes flat. OH isn't going to be happy that I ruined his pop :haha:

:haha: Oh wellllll :angelnot:


----------



## Mum2miller

i did that too sequeena but with lemonade i put a label on it teagans lemonade dont drink, its back in the fridge now so it goes cold. i dont think i could handle hot and flat lemonade but cold flat ill deal with.


----------



## DarlingMe

Hi girls! Thought I would join if that's ok!


----------



## natalie85

Mum2miller said:


> you shouldnt have aspirin unless its prescribed for a particular pregnancy condition cause it thins the blood and i dont think you can have soothers well the brand soothers here might be different there. but check whats in them and google it try and go more natural if possible anything with numbing stuff you shouldnt have unless its different there.
> 
> thankyou coalie xx sometimes men surprise you lol rarely but it can happen.

i hope so!!! :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

thank you ladies for all your support this evening even if i have been a bit pathetic!! 
i now have a weird rash on my hands just noticed it!! any one else had this? may try put a photo up if i can figure out how!!


----------



## Mum2miller

leafygreenmum said:


> stucknthecity said:
> 
> 
> I agree I cannot wait for 2nd trimester because they say that is when you feel the best and can actually enjoy your pregnancy! I had one mmc at the end of September but was not really sure how to feel about something I did not know a bout in the first place. So now with this pregnancy even though I have already seen baby and heartbeat twice I cannot help but to think everyday that something is going to go wrong. I have had no bleeding and no spotting so I have no reason to be as scared as other women but I am overweight, I have PCOS, high blood pressure , insulin resistance , and chronic bladder infections so my risk is still pretty high. What happens if I go in for my next appointment and they tell me my baby has stopped growing? What happens if I develop some life threatning situation due to all my health issues? There are a lot of what if's every women will go through and this entire forum is devoted to making sure we have a space to get the support we need. Some ones what if could be as simple as what if I go into labor on this day instead of this day and some can be as serious as the ones I mentioned before and then some. I don't think anyone has a right to "complain" about other peoples fears and thoughts when this is a place that is designed to share those specific feelings. I am not personally offended by the OP but some women will be so it is always important to think before you type even if you are in an area of the forum where you think it is safe because a lot of people read everywhere in this forum.
> 
> FYI, I wasn't 'complaining' about people voicing their fears, in fact I have been very supportive to people who are experiencing problems or potential problems,
> I just feel that there are a lot of people who are just waiting for something to go wrong with their pregnancy, when they would be better off focussing 'positive' energy on their baby, rather than being negative.
> There are parts of the forum that are dedicated to those who have experienced loss.Click to expand...

i dont think its about positive or negative energy and i dont think that just because we are worried it means we dont have hope for our current pregnancy. i have all the hope in the world and im sure everyone of us is making hopes and dreams for the little life inside us regardless of if we are worried! and yes there are forums for loss but this forum is for anyone due mid july to mid august not just the worry free ones. 
so do you think it would be better for everyone who is pregnant again after experiencing a loss to go into their own group?


----------



## Mum2miller

coalie said:


> thank you ladies for all your support this evening even if i have been a bit pathetic!!
> i now have a weird rash on my hands just noticed it!! any one else had this? may try put a photo up if i can figure out how!!

i havent had it but i saw on a medical show about babies a lady who got a rash all over her body but everything was fine just annoying. hopefully yours will go away though asa quickly as it came. if not just ask your midwife or google rashes during pregnancy.


----------



## Mum2miller

DarlingMe said:


> Hi girls! Thought I would join if that's ok!

hi welcome. did i see correctly cd 70+?? wow you must be so excited. congratulations when did you fine out?


----------



## leafygreenmum

I just love the way people interpret things to purposefully try to make an argument.
No, I do not think that people who are pregnant after a loss should 'go into their own group', everyone should be welcome in all areas.
Cheer up ladies!


----------



## DarlingMe

coalie said:


> thank you ladies for all your support this evening even if i have been a bit pathetic!!
> i now have a weird rash on my hands just noticed it!! any one else had this? may try put a photo up if i can figure out how!!

I have this too, but mine is from dry skin I think. :shrug: Did you try some vaseline? Alot of other things just irritate it because they have alcohol and fragrance.


----------



## Mum2miller

leafygreenmum said:


> I just love the way people interpret things to purposefully try to make an argument.
> No, I do not think that people who are pregnant after a loss should 'go into their own group', everyone should be welcome in all areas.
> Cheer up ladies!

you have done the same thing, i was in no way arguing just expressing my feelings as you did. its just very hard to interpret tone in writing. i hope you didnt take offense to my comment.


----------



## natalie85

fingers crossed!!! thank you again!!! i think i am exhausted from crying soooooo much!!
night night lovely ladies!!! xx


----------



## natalie85

DarlingMe said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> thank you ladies for all your support this evening even if i have been a bit pathetic!!
> i now have a weird rash on my hands just noticed it!! any one else had this? may try put a photo up if i can figure out how!!
> 
> I have this too, but mine is from dry skin I think. :shrug: Did you try some vaseline? Alot of other things just irritate it because they have alcohol and fragrance.Click to expand...

ooo i shall try that now!! thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2miller

night coalie xx


----------



## leafygreenmum

leafygreenmum said:


> Do you know what? I hope no-one takes offence to this post, but I am looking forward to when I can move over to 2nd tri! Is it just me,or is everyone all doom & gloom? There seems to be a lot of obsessive testing and worrying about every little twinge (I understand those who have had multiple MCs feeling ultra cautious), but really ladies......you are pregnant - this should be an exciting time filled with joy, not dread and worry!
> Everyone should just chill out, relax, and look forward to what is to come!!! :flower: :hug:

Can't see how that is trying to cause an argument. :shrug:


----------



## leafygreenmum

Maybe it is me, maybe I'm a bit bitey tonight, so I think I will just bugger off for now.


----------



## Mum2miller

i wasnt referring to that i was referring to interpreting things wrongly in regards to my last comment. but you have to see how some ladies would fine that a little upsetting you even thought so yourself by saying "hope no one takes offence" look lets just move on, we obviously have different opinions and i really couldnt be bothered to go on anymore about this. it seems it was just a throw away comment that i have read to much into. hope alls good :)


----------



## pip7890

Evening all

Looks like I've missed some of you as you've already headed off to bed. Welcome and congratulations to our newer posters.

Had a lovely day - nausea, dizziness, wind and tiredness aside - celebrating DS's birthday. Told my M&D about the baby today and they were really excited. It's great when you get that reaction isn't it? We're going to tell DS tomorrow and then OH's family. The more people we tell, the more real it seems.

I don't think I'm long for the forum tonight - very very tired - but I hope wherever you are and whatever you are up to that you stay relaxed, comfortable and happy. We're going to have babies in a few months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hugs.

Pip x


----------



## stillinshock

hi found out im pregnant today it says in the digital3+ so im over 5 weeks. ive got pcos so its really unexpected and im so shocked x


----------



## ejsmom

stillinshock said:


> hi found out im pregnant today it says in the digital3+ so im over 5 weeks. ive got pcos so its really unexpected and im so shocked x

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Squeeker

Wow, this thread has really exploded in the past few days!! Congrats to all the new BFP's!!

I still haven't much in the way of MS, but I have been tired and still emotional. DH isn't enjoying the emotional part too much, but he's handling me like a champ!

I am getting majorly bloated, and I'm officially up a bra cup size. The bb's have been really achey.

I got a call from my doctor today, while I was at work... I was in a panic, wondering what was wrong with my bloodwork! However, the only thing wrong is that the lab lost part of the results :dohh: so unless they can find it (which is unlikely) I will have to go and get it done again. Sucks that I'm such a wimp about the needles!

Anyway, my first amnio appointment is Monday and my full prenatal workup is Tuesday. I had to tell work about all of the appointments, and the girl in HR was all worried about me, thinking I was sick, so I had to tell her I was pg. She was totally cool about it, and I think I can trust her to keep it a secret.

DH wants to come to the appointments so he had to book off work, and his boss cornered him and asked him if he was looking for another job, so DH had to tell him I was pg. That was pretty funny!


----------



## sequeena

m/s at 12:20am along with viral thingie. How do I cope :cry:


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> m/s at 12:20am along with viral thingie. How do I cope :cry:

Aww honey :hugs: Try a nice warm bath, turn off the lights and light some candles. Just relax and don't think about how crappy you feel. I'm so sorry babes :hugs:


----------



## thislife164

leafygreenmum said:


> I just love the way people interpret things to purposefully try to make an argument.
> No, I do not think that people who are pregnant after a loss should 'go into their own group', everyone should be welcome in all areas.
> Cheer up ladies!

I'd like to add that you are the only one carrying this on, the rest of us are ignoring you, for a reason. Stop trying to start something, what you said rubbed a lot of us the wrong way so it's best for you to just step away and join the junk food convos:thumbup:

Sorry if I complain about throwing up every 2 minutes and not being able to eat. It's not that I'm not incredibly excited that in less than 8 months I will be a mom, it's the fact of my body getting used to it sucks in every way, shape and form.

Just drop it and move on, it's not hard to do.


----------



## sequeena

thislife164 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> m/s at 12:20am along with viral thingie. How do I cope :cry:
> 
> Aww honey :hugs: Try a nice warm bath, turn off the lights and light some candles. Just relax and don't think about how crappy you feel. I'm so sorry babes :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :) My OH is on his way home from work now but it's an hours journey as he has to walk :(

I don't like being sick, it reminds me of when I overdosed and I panic but I could deal with it. It's being sick and having the virus on top that has panicked me.

Plus when I'm sick (or sneeze or cough) I don't have very good bladder control :haha:


----------



## thislife164

stillinshock said:


> hi found out im pregnant today it says in the digital3+ so im over 5 weeks. ive got pcos so its really unexpected and im so shocked x

Welcome and congrats!:happydance:


----------



## DarlingMe

stillinshock, I have pcos too and am pretty much in the same state you are in! This was our 5th month, but only 2nd cycle. Congrats!


----------



## emily86

thislife164 said:


> leafygreenmum said:
> 
> 
> I just love the way people interpret things to purposefully try to make an argument.
> No, I do not think that people who are pregnant after a loss should 'go into their own group', everyone should be welcome in all areas.
> Cheer up ladies!
> 
> I'd like to add that you are the only one carrying this on, the rest of us are ignoring you, for a reason. Stop trying to start something, what you said rubbed a lot of us the wrong way so it's best for you to just step away and join the junk food convos:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry if I complain about throwing up every 2 minutes and not being able to eat. It's not that I'm not incredibly excited that in less than 8 months I will be a mom, it's the fact of my body getting used to it sucks in every way, shape and form.
> 
> Just drop it and move on, it's not hard to do.Click to expand...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DarlingMe

Mum2miller said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Thought I would join if that's ok!
> 
> hi welcome. did i see correctly cd 70+?? wow you must be so excited. congratulations when did you fine out?Click to expand...

Sorry Mum2Miller! I totally missed this with all the tension going on here! :wacko: I am glad that you have stayed. It is great to have knowledge from all walks of life. 

I was definately having a long cycle, most have been around 60 days (pcos). I have some long cycles, and thought this one was a wasted one! This was only our second cycle TTC, even though we have been trying since July. My temp spiked on 9dpo and lower back started hurting pretty intensely so I took an hpt the next morning. A blue one, so I didnt believe it. I took an FRER that night and sure enough :bfp:! Congrats to you too!


----------



## leafygreenmum

I wasn't being nasty in any of my comments. It saddens me that responses I have had have been hurtful :cry:


----------



## DarlingMe

I think that there are alot of hormones running high here. I love how active this thread is and I am creating enough tension in my own little world without coming here to read it. Not directing this at anyone, just saying in general, we all come here for support from others going through similar experiences. :hugs:


What are you guys eyeing right now?? I am currently looking at a co-sleeper basinette and trying to find a neutral bedding set that isnt tacky!


----------



## TaNasha

Hello mommies!

How are we all today?

I feel so tired! And we our Christmas work do tonight, I am so not in the mood. 

7 weeks tomorrow, woohoo!


----------



## sequeena

Well the virus seems to have all but disappeared but still nauseous. Not been sick since thank God.


----------



## thislife164

DarlingMe said:


> I think that there are alot of hormones running high here. I love how active this thread is and I am creating enough tension in my own little world without coming here to read it. Not directing this at anyone, just saying in general, we all come here for support from others going through similar experiences. :hugs:
> 
> 
> What are you guys eyeing right now?? I am currently looking at a co-sleeper basinette and trying to find a neutral bedding set that isnt tacky!

They have a little bed that goes in your bed with you that makes it so you can't roll over on baby. It's great!
https://www.walmart.com/ip/The-First-Years-Close-and-Secure-Sleeper/3205748


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> Well the virus seems to have all but disappeared but still nauseous. Not been sick since thank God.

:happydance: Good to hear :hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Glad your feeling better sequeena- I'm really feeling nauseous today, but still really hungry. My friend at work had a fried egg sandwich for breakfast and it took all of my energy to not jump across the table and snatch it from her!


----------



## thislife164

8 weeks today! :happydance: I'm so so excited!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

That co sleeper is something I'm definitely going to invest in this time. I nursed my son, and the only way I got any sleep was bringing him into the bed to nurse him. But I always got so nervous that DH would roll over on top of him!


----------



## thislife164

TTCNumbertwo said:


> That co sleeper is something I'm definitely going to invest in this time. I nursed my son, and the only way I got any sleep was bringing him into the bed to nurse him. But I always got so nervous that DH would roll over on top of him!

Yeah I refuse to let LO sleep in bed unless we have that thing, no thanks. I've heard stories:cry: Plus it's cheap!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Happy 8 weeks thislife :hugs:


----------



## KitKaboodle

thislife164 said:


> 8 weeks today! :happydance: I'm so so excited!

Congrats!!!!!
Good Morning Lovely Mommies!!!! Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning :flower:


----------



## ejsmom

emily86 said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leafygreenmum said:
> 
> 
> I just love the way people interpret things to purposefully try to make an argument.
> No, I do not think that people who are pregnant after a loss should 'go into their own group', everyone should be welcome in all areas.
> Cheer up ladies!
> 
> I'd like to add that you are the only one carrying this on, the rest of us are ignoring you, for a reason. Stop trying to start something, what you said rubbed a lot of us the wrong way so it's best for you to just step away and join the junk food convos:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry if I complain about throwing up every 2 minutes and not being able to eat. It's not that I'm not incredibly excited that in less than 8 months I will be a mom, it's the fact of my body getting used to it sucks in every way, shape and form.
> 
> Just drop it and move on, it's not hard to do.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi Emily..

Have you seen the doc yet? You got your positive the sane day I did. Just wondering what your experience was, if you did. Have a good day.:flower:


----------



## moomin_troll

Hello ladies 

I'm about 4-6 weeks with my second, so due around 3rd august. I'm in shock about being pregnant as I've just lost my husband but getting very excited about baby 2 :)


----------



## KitKaboodle

moomin_troll said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm about 4-6 weeks with my second, so due around 3rd august. I'm in shock about being pregnant as I've just lost my husband but getting very excited about baby 2 :)

Welcome!!! So sorry about your DH :hugs:, but at least he left you with a wonderful precious gift!!


----------



## kria

Can I join in too ? We just had our BFP after almost 1 year of trying and our due date will be August 15th. Praying for the bean to stick.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Welcome Kria! Congrats! H&H 9 mos! 

Welcome Moomin_troll, sorry to hear about your DH, congrats though! H&H 9 mos!!! 

Morning Everyone! I am dragging my feet today!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Hello all, NHS calculator puts my EDD as August 16th. Does that still count as mid-Aug? :)

Moomin_troll I'm so very sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## kria

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> Hello all, NHS calculator puts my EDD as August 16th. Does that still count as mid-Aug? :)
> 
> Moomin_troll I'm so very sorry for your loss. :(

 - Hi Blueeyedgirl, are we just a day apart ?


----------



## Love_Krystal

welcome blue eyed girl!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome to all the new ladies, congrats on your BFP's!


----------



## marie_wills

moomin_troll said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm about 4-6 weeks with my second, so due around 3rd august. I'm in shock about being pregnant as I've just lost my husband but getting very excited about baby 2 :)

So sorry to hear that :( , Congratulations with baby no 2 though :) your emotions must be all over the place :(


----------



## moomin_troll

marie_wills said:

> moomin_troll said:
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm about 4-6 weeks with my second, so due around 3rd august. I'm in shock about being pregnant as I've just lost my husband but getting very excited about baby 2 :)
> 
> So sorry to hear that :( , Congratulations with baby no 2 though :) your emotions must be all over the place :(Click to expand...

I can't actually tell what's hormones and what's just grief and I'm not feeling so worried this time around which is good, but that will prob change soon enough lol


----------



## marie_wills

moomin_troll said:


> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm about 4-6 weeks with my second, so due around 3rd august. I'm in shock about being pregnant as I've just lost my husband but getting very excited about baby 2 :)
> 
> So sorry to hear that :( , Congratulations with baby no 2 though :) your emotions must be all over the place :(Click to expand...
> 
> I can't actually tell what's hormones and what's just grief and I'm not feeling so worried this time around which is good, but that will prob change soon enough lolClick to expand...

Best to just take each day at a time :)


----------



## thislife164

Just thought I'd share a photo of my back yard with you ladies :cloud9: I love home. That's Mt St Helens in the background up in the clouds
 



Attached Files:







59963_1296401011640_1278781115_31376902_648569_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KitKaboodle

thislife164 said:


> Just thought I'd share a photo of my back yard with you ladies :cloud9: I love home. That's Mt St Helens in the background up in the clouds

So beautiful!!....For a while I lived in Asheville, NC and lived in the mountains......One day, I plan to move back!!! i love it there....even though there were days my parents couldn't get the car up the drive and we had to hike through the snow.....But it was worth it!! It was a beautiful place to live!!!


----------



## thislife164

KitKaboodle said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share a photo of my back yard with you ladies :cloud9: I love home. That's Mt St Helens in the background up in the clouds
> 
> So beautiful!!....For a while I lived in Asheville, NC and lived in the mountains......One day, I plan to move back!!! i love it there....even though there were days my parents couldn't get the car up the drive and we had to hike through the snow.....But it was worth it!! It was a beautiful place to live!!!Click to expand...

I love everything about the Pacific Northwest. The mountains, the endless pine trees, the rain, the snow, the coast. It's so beautiful here, I wake up everyday and am so happy I get to be here. I went nuts living in Ft Lauderdale and not having any of that.


----------



## Mel S

Hello everyone,

I am due the 8th August 2011 with my first. Still nervous as so early and taking each day as it comes. So far so good.


----------



## KitKaboodle

Yeah.....just beach and heat!! I'm not a very beachy person...never have been, I'd rather live in the mountains....I love the Scenery!!! and the Smell!!!!


----------



## KitKaboodle

Mel S said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am due the 8th August 2011 with my first. Still nervous as so early and taking each day as it comes. So far so good.

hi Mel!!! Welcome!!! Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Beautiful picture! I have dreamed of visiting the Oregon coast since I was a little girl & first started reading books that were set there :) 

Welcome Mel! & congrats!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thislife...We've only got a week til our scans!!! :)


----------



## sequeena

That's beautiful! I actually live on a mountain and it's wonderful. Horrible in this weather with the ice though.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oregon looks beautiful, I was there once, but it was only for a flight layover. My husband was there for business a few weeks ago and he loved it, he wants to move to Oregon or Canada, however I refuse to leave home because of family.


----------



## KitKaboodle

Love_Krystal said:


> Thislife...We've only got a week til our scans!!! :)

Aww!!! I'm SOOO jealous!!! Mines first doc appt isn't til the 3 of Jan..its so far away!!! :cry:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

KitKaboodle, thats the day of my ultraound- should be a good day!


----------



## KitKaboodle

TTCNumbertwo said:


> KitKaboodle, thats the day of my ultraound- should be a good day!

I hope so!! I'm hoping they will go ahead and scan me that day since I will be 12+3....I'll actually get to see my little bean pretty good!!! I'm just ready to hear the heartbeat....I just LOVE that sound!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

aw but you will be further along and get a great pic of your little bean so all will be worth it! I am in the US, I only get 2 scans. One between 7 & 9 weeks, and one between 18 & 20 weeks. So I will have to wait forever for a good pic of a moving baby! (unless I can book a private (2 hours away) or talk a friend into scanning us :).. ) I will be thankful just to see a heartbeat and know all is ok...that is all i pray for for now! ....Jan 3 will come! At least the holidays will keep you busy!!!


----------



## KitKaboodle

I know you'll be excited about the HB. Thats the thing I'm most excited about....will make feel better and know everything is A-ok!! 



Love_Krystal said:


> Jan 3 will come! At least the holidays will keep you busy!!!

Very true!! My little boys are SO excited about Santa coming to see them!!! They can hardly wait, plus we bought my Mom a Wii for Christmas, and I told her we wouldn't be able to get one, I just couldn't make money work out right now with finding out about baby and all :haha: I can't wait to see her face Christmas Eve!!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

kria said:


> - Hi Blueeyedgirl, are we just a day apart ?

Hi Kria, looks like we are! :D


----------



## SiBelle

leilarenae said:


> I got my BFP last week!! I'm guessing I'm due 8/8/2011! This is our first and I'm so excited and can't wait! Guess that puts me in this group! I'm new to this site and I'm happy to have a forum to go to and talk to people about what I'm going through. My sister is pregnant too! She's due 8/1/2011 so we are going through EVERYTHING together!

So cool for you to go through this with your sister! how special is that!


----------



## SiBelle

moomin_troll said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm about 4-6 weeks with my second, so due around 3rd august. I'm in shock about being pregnant as I've just lost my husband but getting very excited about baby 2 :)

Congrats on your second! So sorry to hear about your loss. wow... You are one brave lady :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Please help me, I'm so sorry to be such a whinger :(

I have the flu or a virus and I can't keep anything down. Water, flat pop, ginger biscuits etc. I'm retching and being sick every 10-15 minutes and I'm scared :( I know I should ring an ambulance, am I being a fool??


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena ring NHS direct now!


----------



## sequeena

Aaisrie said:


> Sequeena ring NHS direct now!

I can't we have no house phone and my oh has taken his mobile with him (no credit on mine). I'm not cramping or bleeding but I'm so scared and I'm alone :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Do you have a neighbour you can get to??


----------



## sequeena

No :cry: I am going to ring an ambulance now


----------



## Aaisrie

Let us know what happens x


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> No :cry: I am going to ring an ambulance now

 I hope everything is alright love! :hugs: Keep us updated! I've got you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## thislife164

Love_Krystal said:


> Thislife...We've only got a week til our scans!!! :)

Yeshhhh I'm so so excited!


----------



## sequeena

I'm ok, was just being silly :blush: heart rate is a bit high as is my temp but not worrying. Blood sugar is ok too. Was told to take 2 paracetamol and rest. Any probs ring them back x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Oh Sequeena, how horrible, I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> I'm ok, was just being silly :blush: heart rate is a bit high as is my temp but not worrying. Blood sugar is ok too. Was told to take 2 paracetamol and rest. Any probs ring them back x

You're pregnant, you're entitled to be silly and overreact to things :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

((((Sequeena)))

Pip x


----------



## Mum2miller

sequeena said:


> I'm ok, was just being silly :blush: heart rate is a bit high as is my temp but not worrying. Blood sugar is ok too. Was told to take 2 paracetamol and rest. Any probs ring them back x

you must be feeling awful, i had extremely severe ms with ds literally nothing could stay down and vomited every 1/2 hour all day even during the night. they admitted me 6 times during the first 18 weeks to go on a drip just overnight stays though to get some nutrients in. so if you continue to feel this way i would ask them to do the same. Especially if you cant drink water and thy say a big sign that your dehydrated is extremely yellow smelly wee (sorry if to much info) but also not going to the toilet as much as usual. feel better xx


----------



## Mum2miller

gosh i go away for a night and there are 6 new pages :shock: what a busy thread!! ive just spent 15 mins catching up. welcome to the new comers. :happydance: 

Moomin_troll, so sorry for your loss, this must be a very difficult, emotional time for you. Its not exactly the same but my son passed away when he was 2 days old 6 months ago so i know how hard this time can be with all the extra emotions and grief till very strong. we are all here to support you in anyway we can this is a really supportive thread. take care xx


----------



## thislife164

DF is making shepards pie for dinner! :happydance:

For all you UK ladies, it's mashed potatoes with gravy, ground beef, and corn on top. It's sooooo good :cloud9:


----------



## Mum2miller

mmm i had that for dinner last night and then just had left overs fro breakfast. SOO good. Enjoy!


----------



## thislife164

Mum2miller said:


> mmm i had that for dinner last night and then just had left overs fro breakfast. SOO good. Enjoy!

I'll probabyl eat the potatoes and a little of the beef, not much though lol. DF set up some candles and we're watching Toy Story 3, he's so adorable :cloud9: Be back later!


----------



## Squeeker

8 weeks today!!! :thumbup:

I gagged for the first time today, too... isn't it a wonderful thing :happydance:


----------



## thislife164

Squeeker said:


> 8 weeks today!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I gagged for the first time today, too... isn't it a wonderful thing :happydance:

Woohooo! We're due on the same day :hugs:


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Hi guys, 

We decided in March this year to TTC from November this year.. After the long wait, November came and we 'got to work'... to our shock.. we got a BFP yesterday 10/12/10.. have worked out i am only 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant.

I have worked my due date out to be August 18th, can I join too?.. its a bit after mid august lol

So hoping everything turns out well! I have had a lot of friends have bad pregnancy experiences lately and I cant get it off my mind. Just so worried of something going wrong.. do you think its normal to be this worried?

Has anyone else experienced lower back ache this early in their pregnancy?

congrats to everyone!
xoxo


----------



## DarlingMe

TTC DH FIFO Thats how I knew! I had a temp rise and a low back ache that started the same day. It still is killing me! It hurts to stand up straight some days. Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Thank for the reply darlingme! So good to hear someone else has this symptom! I am a nurse and get a sore back sometimes when I've done a long shift but I def think this is the pregnancy causing it this time! When are you due? I am so excited can't believe it has actually happened! Congratulations on your bfp too! Going to see
My doc on Monday to have it confirmed! 

Xoxo


----------



## DarlingMe

I am just gonna pm you!


----------



## Squeeker

> Woohooo! We're due on the same day

Yay!!


----------



## thislife164

TTC DH FIFO said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We decided in March this year to TTC from November this year.. After the long wait, November came and we 'got to work'... to our shock.. we got a BFP yesterday 10/12/10.. have worked out i am only 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant.
> 
> I have worked my due date out to be August 18th, can I join too?.. its a bit after mid august lol
> 
> So hoping everything turns out well! I have had a lot of friends have bad pregnancy experiences lately and I cant get it off my mind. Just so worried of something going wrong.. do you think its normal to be this worried?
> 
> Has anyone else experienced lower back ache this early in their pregnancy?
> 
> congrats to everyone!
> xoxo

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Love_Krystal

TTC DH FIFO congrats & welcome :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations and welcome to all the new ladies. I hope everyone is well.

For fear of causing another argument about negativity on here I haven't posted for a few days as I have been having some slight bleeding and didn't want to put a downer on other people's joy. Have been to A&E today and they have given me an appointment for an early scan at the EPAU on Monday. Nothing else they can do. If I'm going to lose it, then I'm going to lose it. She did however say that as it is now browny discharge that that is a good sign but didn't want to get my hopes up. I'm naturally terrified but praying that all is well with my little miracle. Monday can't come soon enough for me! x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

mrphyemma, no worries about being a downer- I will be praying for you that everything works out okay on monday, you must be besides yourself!


----------



## pip7890

Welcome and congratulations to all our new ladies.

Don't you be worrying about putting a downer on anything Mrphyemma. That's what we're all here for: the good, the bad and the ugly. If someone doesn't like what they're reading they should just skip the post.

Sending you big hugs and fingers crossed for you and all the other ladies currently experiencing worries.

Pip x


----------



## TaNasha

mrphyemma i had red blood and everything was ok with bubba, so dont stress just yet. I know is is so flippen stressfull when these things happen though, but to be honest there is nothing you can do to stop it. I am still terrified after my scare last week, but i know its out of my hands and the best ic an do for my baby now is be happy and relax. 
Good luck and let is know how it went on Monday xx


----------



## SummerMommy2B

*Hello all, I am joining you!*
I am new to babybump but not new to the baby business! (I was on babycenter for a while)
After 14 cycles of TTC (always BDing during correct time, used OPK's, BBT temps, etc... I must of given clear blue and first response at least $400 if not more) we finally got our first BFP after no fertility treatments. I am excited to say I am 6 weeks and 3 days along! (Due Aug 3rd) My first prenatal is Dec 21st, I don't know if they give me a u/s as procedure so I will be asking for one. I want to make sure this bean sticks, it took us so long to get! So far so good...
I hope I can make friends with everyone here!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome and Congrats SummerMommy!


----------



## SummerMommy2B

Thank you TTCNumbertwo! I see we are near the same length along... Have any m/s yet?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Just started to get a little nausea, but no throwing up yet. How about you?


----------



## Weeplin

Hi :D 

I'm due 20th August, is that too late to join?


----------



## SummerMommy2B

No throwing up yet, thank god! Although, I can only eat certain foods or I am miserable. I feel really sick in the morning and even worse at night. The icky feeling sorta comes and goes through out the day but nothing big. I just have no appetite what so ever. But this is good, so I can't complain! (Although I do complain to DH all day hehe)


----------



## raisin

SummerMommy2B said:


> No throwing up yet, thank god! Although, I can only eat certain foods or I am miserable. I feel really sick in the morning and even worse at night. The icky feeling sorta comes and goes through out the day but nothing big. I just have no appetite what so ever. But this is good, so I can't complain! (Although I do complain to DH all day hehe)

Same here! I feel quite queasy most of the day and have the odd occasion where I get a craving for something to eat, then I have the food in front of me and I can't face eating it! :rofl:

I'm wondering if this is the start of what's to come, i.e. puking up, or will it just stay like a queasy feeling for a few weeks? :shrug:


----------



## Mum2miller

mrphyemma said:


> Congratulations and welcome to all the new ladies. I hope everyone is well.
> 
> For fear of causing another argument about negativity on here I haven't posted for a few days as I have been having some slight bleeding and didn't want to put a downer on other people's joy. Have been to A&E today and they have given me an appointment for an early scan at the EPAU on Monday. Nothing else they can do. If I'm going to lose it, then I'm going to lose it. She did however say that as it is now browny discharge that that is a good sign but didn't want to get my hopes up. I'm naturally terrified but praying that all is well with my little miracle. Monday can't come soon enough for me! x

goodluck for the scan, the fact that it is now brown does sound like a good thing. It must be awful having to wait for monday. never worry about talking about whats going on in your pregnancy good or bad thats what we are here for xx


----------



## SummerMommy2B

Same here! I feel quite queasy most of the day and have the odd occasion where I get a craving for something to eat, then I have the food in front of me and I can't face eating it! :rofl:

I'm wondering if this is the start of what's to come, i.e. puking up, or will it just stay like a queasy feeling for a few weeks? :shrug:[/QUOTE]

For our sake I can only hope this is our own menefisation of sypmtoms and that we wont ever throw up. Because if there is one thing I hate it is throwing up. Ugh, worse feeling ever! (Although there have been a few times I almost ran to the bathroom)


----------



## thislife164

Df and I had sex this morning and now I'm getting period like bleeding. We can't go to the hospital because it's 2 hours away and then the co pay. We just had a lot of stuff come up this month and can't afford it. I'm scared out of my mind right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this pregnancy, and I have no clue what to do :cry:


----------



## Mum2miller

i started with just nausea now its full on vomiting! its awful! its only 5 in the morning here and i cant sleep cause i feel so sick and my mouth tastes like something weird!! i constantly have a bad taste in my mouth. does anyone else have that?


----------



## Mum2miller

thislife164 said:


> Df and I had sex this morning and now I'm getting period like bleeding. We can't go to the hospital because it's 2 hours away and then the co pay. We just had a lot of stuff come up this month and can't afford it. I'm scared out of my mind right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this pregnancy, and I have no clue what to do :cry:

oh thats no good, how long has the bleeding been happening and is this the first time you have had sex since finding out you were pregnant? do you have mw in your area or local doctor you can go too? gosh you health care is crazy there. we have full public hospitals that you dont have to pay for at all not scans not anything! hope this all goes away and its nothing to worry about xx


----------



## thislife164

Mum2miller said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Df and I had sex this morning and now I'm getting period like bleeding. We can't go to the hospital because it's 2 hours away and then the co pay. We just had a lot of stuff come up this month and can't afford it. I'm scared out of my mind right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this pregnancy, and I have no clue what to do :cry:
> 
> oh thats no good, how long has the bleeding been happening and is this the first time you have had sex since finding out you were pregnant? do you have mw in your area or local doctor you can go too? gosh you health care is crazy there. we have full public hospitals that you dont have to pay for at all not scans not anything! hope this all goes away and its nothing to worry about xxClick to expand...

My MW is all the way in Portland. No it's not the first time we've had sex since I've been pregnant, but (sorry TMI) it's probably the roughest. The bleeding started just after we had sex.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Call your OBGYN's office, they should have a doctor on call that can tell you what to do, but hopefully the sex just irritated your cervix a little!


----------



## bnicteha

i got my big positive on november 27th but i have an irregular cycle, so it was much harder to conceive, because my af was on the 17 of november, so really i don't know how long i am in this so far but i am super excited. i went for my first appointment on december 3rd and had an ultra sound that was too soon to see anything even my doctor said it was but now i have another one on monday!!!!!!! :yellow:


----------



## salander

Hey I'm joining in too...I'm due on 26th July. Had a missed miscarriage last year and had tests done in the spring to see what my fertility was like and was basically told that my chances of conceiving my own baby was highly unlikely and that I should look into egg donor. Imagine my surprise when my period was just a couple of days late so I thought what the hell i'll do a test to stop obsessing about the idea of being pregnant and it said 3weeks+!!!! Absolutely amazing! Had an internal scan nearly 2 wks ago due to my history and saw the babys hb and told to come back when i was 8 weeks so she could measure it...thats this monday..Sounds silly but so nervous but excited aswell. Fingers crossed the babs is fine!


----------



## Mum2miller

good idea ttcn2, give them a call hopefully they can help over the phone. i have to go back to bed but hope everything is ok this life xx


----------



## ericacaca

thislife164 said:


> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Df and I had sex this morning and now I'm getting period like bleeding. We can't go to the hospital because it's 2 hours away and then the co pay. We just had a lot of stuff come up this month and can't afford it. I'm scared out of my mind right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this pregnancy, and I have no clue what to do :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My MW is all the way in Portland. No it's not the first time we've had sex since I've been pregnant, but (sorry TMI) it's probably the roughest. The bleeding started just after we had sex.Click to expand...


I had the same scare a couple of days ago... it only lasted the night though and faded out in the morning and I havent bled since, it might just be a bit of spotting.... it wasnt a good feeling though! I'm still pregnant, going to doctors on Thursday anyway so I'm going to mention it then. I had the same thing when I wasnt pregnant.... and both times I've bled after sex it was deeper than usual and a few days since we last had sex, so I bring it down to a tender cervix..... We arent having sex until we've had a chat with doctor! xxx


----------



## thislife164

ericacaca said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Df and I had sex this morning and now I'm getting period like bleeding. We can't go to the hospital because it's 2 hours away and then the co pay. We just had a lot of stuff come up this month and can't afford it. I'm scared out of my mind right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this pregnancy, and I have no clue what to do :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My MW is all the way in Portland. No it's not the first time we've had sex since I've been pregnant, but (sorry TMI) it's probably the roughest. The bleeding started just after we had sex.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had the same scare a couple of days ago... it only lasted the night though and faded out in the morning and I havent bled since, it might just be a bit of spotting.... it wasnt a good feeling though! I'm still pregnant, going to doctors on Thursday anyway so I'm going to mention it then. I had the same thing when I wasnt pregnant.... and both times I've bled after sex it was deeper than usual and a few days since we last had sex, so I bring it down to a tender cervix..... We arent having sex until we've had a chat with doctor! xxxClick to expand...

Did you have any cramps?


----------



## sequeena

omg :( Just found out that my OH's brother's girlfriend is pregnant. It's a lovely thing of course but I know our baby is going to be pushed out :(


----------



## qt_nurse

Hey everyone, hope its not too late to join! We got our bfp after our first month of trying. I am 8 +5 today. Feeling OK, some nausea, no vomiting yet. Sore bbs, bloating, the usual stuff I guess! This is our first, we are very excited =)

Took lots of time reading almost all the pages on this thread...wow there are a lot of July/Aug babies!!!

Congrats to everyone =)


----------



## natalie85

Hiya!!! How are u all!??
This life are you ok hun??
I'm ok exhausted all the time!!! Still no ms but from late evening to mid morning feel so very yukky!!! And achey especially lower back!! Occasional dizziness tooo!!!!


----------



## natalie85

Sequeena how is your cold/ flu now??


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh Squeena. Why do you think that? Marks sister had a baby 5 weeks after me, it was, and still is great! They get on so well :D


----------



## sequeena

Because his brother has always been the favourite. He's into rugby etc whilst my OH isn't and prefers war related things and various computer games. They're a rugby mad family.

Gosh I wish I had the support, I don't even have my mother to turn to :cry:

I'm getting there slowly. Was only sick once... when I tried to swallow a paracetamol and my body wasn't having it (was sick all over myself, nice!). So I'm thinking I've not got ms yet, was just being sick from whatever the hell I've got.


----------



## natalie85

Awww hun I know how u feel on the mum front!! Is this your first? I am terrified on how I will cope without her!! 
Have u tried soluble paracetamol? Is your throat better? I saw u had a rough night the other day, how are u feeling after that emotionally etc? X


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Sequeena I'm sure your little baby won't be pushed out :hugs: Is her baby due before or after yours? I can empathise about the Mum stuff aswell. I lost my lovely Mum when I was eighteen so she hasn't been there for the births of any of my children. It is hard but you just have to think she is watching over you from a better place :hugs::hugs:

Thislife I hope you are okay sweetie. I know first hand how worrying it is :hugs:

Thank you for your kind words ladies :hugs:

Mum2Miller I have had a rank taste in my mouth for two days now. It will not go away and it makes me want to retch!


----------



## sequeena

I'm ok, feeling better and know beanie is fine so I'm ok emotionally (even if I do want to cry all the time)

She is almost 12 weeks so about 6 weeks ahead of me x

Oh my mum is still alive, I've just had to cut off contact as 2 months ago she, my sister and my niece completely blew up at me. They said they hated me, didn't care when I overdosed etc. She's been trying to ring me lately. She must know I'm pregnant.


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh I'm so sorry Sequeena. I often thank God for eighteen short years with a wonderful Mum rather than a lifetime with a crappy one. I think your Mum has a lot of making up to do. x


----------



## natalie85

I'm crying all the time too!! Emotions have knocked me for 6!!!!


----------



## sequeena

mrphyemma said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Sequeena. I often thank God for eighteen short years with a wonderful Mum rather than a lifetime with a crappy one. I think your Mum has a lot of making up to do. x

Too much water under the bridge sadly :nope: She wasn't there for me when I needed her most - when I was giving evidence against the man who abused me for 10 years.... I'm not sure how to forgive someone who told me they loved me, begged me to tell them what happened etc. then turn around and say those horrible things.



coalie said:


> I'm crying all the time too!! Emotions have knocked me for 6!!!!

Drives you mad doesn't it! I was watching Phil and Kirstie's perfect christmas earlier... the children's party episode and I wanted to cry!!! Not sure if it was because it was so cute or because there's no way in hell I would do something so extravagant for a bunch of kids :rofl:


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> Hiya!!! How are u all!??
> This life are you ok hun??
> I'm ok exhausted all the time!!! Still no ms but from late evening to mid morning feel so very yukky!!! And achey especially lower back!! Occasional dizziness tooo!!!!

Not really, scared as hell that either A: I've been making up this whole pregnancy in my mind or B: I did somethign to hurt the baby.
DF and I had sex this morning and it was (sorry TMI) the roughest we've had since I found out I was pregnant. Since then I swear I've had my period. I haven't had really heavy bleeding, and it's lightened up a lot over the last hour or so. I'm getting cramps though, which I have been this whole time. We can't afford to drive all the way to Portland, so I just have to wait it out until Friday and my appointment.. I'm so scared right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this whole pregnancy, and now dealing with it I'm really worried :cry:


----------



## sequeena

thislife164 said:


> coalie said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!! How are u all!??
> This life are you ok hun??
> I'm ok exhausted all the time!!! Still no ms but from late evening to mid morning feel so very yukky!!! And achey especially lower back!! Occasional dizziness tooo!!!!
> 
> Not really, scared as hell that either A: I've been making up this whole pregnancy in my mind or B: I did somethign to hurt the baby.
> DF and I had sex this morning and it was (sorry TMI) the roughest we've had since I found out I was pregnant. Since then I swear I've had my period. I haven't had really heavy bleeding, and it's lightened up a lot over the last hour or so. I'm getting cramps though, which I have been this whole time. We can't afford to drive all the way to Portland, so I just have to wait it out until Friday and my appointment.. I'm so scared right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this whole pregnancy, and now dealing with it I'm really worried :cry:Click to expand...

Honey can you not go to A&E (or ER I think you call them) x or get an ambulance out? xx


----------



## pip7890

Gosh, lots more mummies-to-be joining us. Going to keep the midwives busy come July and August! Welcome all.

Lovely to see you back Coalie. :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about your Mum Sequeema. Her loss. Just focus on YOU and YOUR family. When you are ready then you can think about whether or not to let her back into your life. :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!! How are u all!??
> This life are you ok hun??
> I'm ok exhausted all the time!!! Still no ms but from late evening to mid morning feel so very yukky!!! And achey especially lower back!! Occasional dizziness tooo!!!!
> 
> Not really, scared as hell that either A: I've been making up this whole pregnancy in my mind or B: I did somethign to hurt the baby.
> DF and I had sex this morning and it was (sorry TMI) the roughest we've had since I found out I was pregnant. Since then I swear I've had my period. I haven't had really heavy bleeding, and it's lightened up a lot over the last hour or so. I'm getting cramps though, which I have been this whole time. We can't afford to drive all the way to Portland, so I just have to wait it out until Friday and my appointment.. I'm so scared right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this whole pregnancy, and now dealing with it I'm really worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Honey can you not go to A&E (or ER I think you call them) x or get an ambulance out? xxClick to expand...

No, we can't afford to go to the ER, it's too expensive. It's a $100 co pay for us. I just have to wait it out unfortunately and I've had a few people say it's normal. Still though, it's scary :cry:


----------



## natalie85

Squeena I cried during xfactor.... Oh dear!!!! Its been driving me mad haha!! 
This life I have heard it's normal but must be sooooo scary!!! Do u not have a number that gives free advice? :-S By the way everywhere I have read says sex (no matter how rough!!) can hurt the baby!! 
Pip aww thank u!!


----------



## sequeena

thislife164 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!! How are u all!??
> This life are you ok hun??
> I'm ok exhausted all the time!!! Still no ms but from late evening to mid morning feel so very yukky!!! And achey especially lower back!! Occasional dizziness tooo!!!!
> 
> Not really, scared as hell that either A: I've been making up this whole pregnancy in my mind or B: I did somethign to hurt the baby.
> DF and I had sex this morning and it was (sorry TMI) the roughest we've had since I found out I was pregnant. Since then I swear I've had my period. I haven't had really heavy bleeding, and it's lightened up a lot over the last hour or so. I'm getting cramps though, which I have been this whole time. We can't afford to drive all the way to Portland, so I just have to wait it out until Friday and my appointment.. I'm so scared right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this whole pregnancy, and now dealing with it I'm really worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Honey can you not go to A&E (or ER I think you call them) x or get an ambulance out? xxClick to expand...
> 
> No, we can't afford to go to the ER, it's too expensive. It's a $100 co pay for us. I just have to wait it out unfortunately and I've had a few people say it's normal. Still though, it's scary :cry:Click to expand...

Oh honey :( Your healthcare should be free for god sake!!!


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!! How are u all!??
> This life are you ok hun??
> I'm ok exhausted all the time!!! Still no ms but from late evening to mid morning feel so very yukky!!! And achey especially lower back!! Occasional dizziness tooo!!!!
> 
> Not really, scared as hell that either A: I've been making up this whole pregnancy in my mind or B: I did somethign to hurt the baby.
> DF and I had sex this morning and it was (sorry TMI) the roughest we've had since I found out I was pregnant. Since then I swear I've had my period. I haven't had really heavy bleeding, and it's lightened up a lot over the last hour or so. I'm getting cramps though, which I have been this whole time. We can't afford to drive all the way to Portland, so I just have to wait it out until Friday and my appointment.. I'm so scared right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this whole pregnancy, and now dealing with it I'm really worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Honey can you not go to A&E (or ER I think you call them) x or get an ambulance out? xxClick to expand...
> 
> No, we can't afford to go to the ER, it's too expensive. It's a $100 co pay for us. I just have to wait it out unfortunately and I've had a few people say it's normal. Still though, it's scary :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey :( Your healthcare should be free for god sake!!!Click to expand...

I know! The cramps are easing off now and the bleeding is lighter now


----------



## sequeena

thislife164 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!! How are u all!??
> This life are you ok hun??
> I'm ok exhausted all the time!!! Still no ms but from late evening to mid morning feel so very yukky!!! And achey especially lower back!! Occasional dizziness tooo!!!!
> 
> Not really, scared as hell that either A: I've been making up this whole pregnancy in my mind or B: I did somethign to hurt the baby.
> DF and I had sex this morning and it was (sorry TMI) the roughest we've had since I found out I was pregnant. Since then I swear I've had my period. I haven't had really heavy bleeding, and it's lightened up a lot over the last hour or so. I'm getting cramps though, which I have been this whole time. We can't afford to drive all the way to Portland, so I just have to wait it out until Friday and my appointment.. I'm so scared right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this whole pregnancy, and now dealing with it I'm really worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Honey can you not go to A&E (or ER I think you call them) x or get an ambulance out? xxClick to expand...
> 
> No, we can't afford to go to the ER, it's too expensive. It's a $100 co pay for us. I just have to wait it out unfortunately and I've had a few people say it's normal. Still though, it's scary :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey :( Your healthcare should be free for god sake!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! The cramps are easing off now and the bleeding is lighter nowClick to expand...

Oh that's good :hugs: Honestly hun I think this is normal, it's why I'm holding off sex until 12 weeks plus :blush: All will be fine, trust me!


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coalie said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!! How are u all!??
> This life are you ok hun??
> I'm ok exhausted all the time!!! Still no ms but from late evening to mid morning feel so very yukky!!! And achey especially lower back!! Occasional dizziness tooo!!!!
> 
> Not really, scared as hell that either A: I've been making up this whole pregnancy in my mind or B: I did somethign to hurt the baby.
> DF and I had sex this morning and it was (sorry TMI) the roughest we've had since I found out I was pregnant. Since then I swear I've had my period. I haven't had really heavy bleeding, and it's lightened up a lot over the last hour or so. I'm getting cramps though, which I have been this whole time. We can't afford to drive all the way to Portland, so I just have to wait it out until Friday and my appointment.. I'm so scared right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this whole pregnancy, and now dealing with it I'm really worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Honey can you not go to A&E (or ER I think you call them) x or get an ambulance out? xxClick to expand...
> 
> No, we can't afford to go to the ER, it's too expensive. It's a $100 co pay for us. I just have to wait it out unfortunately and I've had a few people say it's normal. Still though, it's scary :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey :( Your healthcare should be free for god sake!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! The cramps are easing off now and the bleeding is lighter nowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh that's good :hugs: Honestly hun I think this is normal, it's why I'm holding off sex until 12 weeks plus :blush: All will be fine, trust me!Click to expand...

The thing that worries me is the cramping WITH bleeding. I hate this:growlmad:


----------



## sequeena

I'm sure your oh has just jiggled some stuff about and that's it ;) :hugs:


----------



## thislife164

Yeah me too, it's funny how all of our pain honestly leads back to this all being THEIR fault :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

thislife164 said:


> Yeah me too, it's funny how all of our pain honestly leads back to this all being THEIR fault :rofl:

Yup. Everything is their bleeding fault!!

I asked OH if he loved me earlier and we wind each other up by saying 'maybe', 'sometimes', 'tomorrow' etc. It's just a joke. Well he said 'maybe' and I cried :cry: :haha: his face = :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## thislife164

sequeena said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah me too, it's funny how all of our pain honestly leads back to this all being THEIR fault :rofl:
> 
> Yup. Everything is their bleeding fault!!
> 
> I asked OH if he loved me earlier and we wind each other up by saying 'maybe', 'sometimes', 'tomorrow' etc. It's just a joke. Well he said 'maybe' and I cried :cry: :haha: his face = :wacko: :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel ya, Josh and I got into a big argument this morning over me running the dishwasher. He's stressed about money, and my hormones are just everywhere. It went on for about 2 hours, and I wouldn't stop crying. He finally just came in and held me. I told him, "you know I'm crying because of you right? Because of you my hormones are out of whack."

His response? "yeah, but it was worth it.":dohh:


----------



## ericacaca

thislife164 said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Df and I had sex this morning and now I'm getting period like bleeding. We can't go to the hospital because it's 2 hours away and then the co pay. We just had a lot of stuff come up this month and can't afford it. I'm scared out of my mind right now :cry: I haven't bled at all this pregnancy, and I have no clue what to do :cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My MW is all the way in Portland. No it's not the first time we've had sex since I've been pregnant, but (sorry TMI) it's probably the roughest. The bleeding started just after we had sex.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had the same scare a couple of days ago... it only lasted the night though and faded out in the morning and I havent bled since, it might just be a bit of spotting.... it wasnt a good feeling though! I'm still pregnant, going to doctors on Thursday anyway so I'm going to mention it then. I had the same thing when I wasnt pregnant.... and both times I've bled after sex it was deeper than usual and a few days since we last had sex, so I bring it down to a tender cervix..... We arent having sex until we've had a chat with doctor! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have any cramps?Click to expand...


Just little ones. But I was asleep through the first bit as it was 11pm! And they don't feel like period cramps either. Its been 3 days now and no bleeding like it again. Praying for both of us xxx


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies,

My EDD is August 20th. It's past the mid August club due date, but I hope you don't mind if I join in. ;) Just confirmed my :bfp: today, so I'm making the transition from the TTC club to the preggers club. :) 

Looking forward to the next 9 months, and hoping to find some bump buddies. :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Welcome neffie and congrats on your :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## MrsSpunky

hey everyone, new to baby and bump.
my edd is 03/12/11 not had my 1st scan yt so this is my own estimation.
this is me and my dh's 1st child.
Congrats h&h preganancies to all,


----------



## MrsSpunky

sorry meant to be edd 03/08/11


----------



## KitKaboodle

Thislife....Try not to worry too much Hun....OH and I had kinda rough sex (TMI) not too long ago....We noticed I was bleeding when done, and I stopped less then 10 mins later......I had a little cramping after, but they weren't AF cramps, and I've had no bleeding since.....I think its just a tender cervix quite honestly....


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thislife, I haven't been on all day, just got on but wanted to let you know I was thinking about you and praying all is well! And that you will be able to rest and not worry to much! Friday will be here soon! Then hopefully we will get the reassurance we need to relax! (((hug)))


----------



## thislife164

Thanks ladies, I don't know what I'd do without you all. I'd probably be in a padded white room :haha:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Morning ladies, how are you thislife? Has the bleeding stopped? How is everyone else?


----------



## curly123

Hi everyone - I'm having a less sicky day which is great I'm even contemplating clearing up - it is a great day LOL! Poor OH he's been amazing!

I've been really suffering with the worst toilet experiences I've EVER had but hopefully that'll pass.....literally LOL!

I'm also feeling soooo over emotional right now... anyone else? 

Hope everyone is okay...xxxxx


----------



## thislife164

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Morning ladies, how are you thislife? Has the bleeding stopped? How is everyone else?

The bleeding hasn't stopped. I called the doctor again this morning and asked and they said unless the cramps get unbearably bad or I get any other symptoms I shouldn't assume anything. They said it's probably break through bleeding and to just wait to come in until Friday. I was talking to a friend and she said she got bleeding and cramping to the point that she thought it was her period throughout her pregnancy. So I'm thinking it's just that.


----------



## TaNasha

thislife164 you seem very calm which is good!

My bleeding is also back, luckily i have a scan tomorrow, so now time should just fast forward abit!i am excited and scared!

We are going to the movies now, so that should take my mind off things for awhile. Going to see tangled in 3d!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck for your scan tomorrow TaNasha. I also have an early scan tomorrow due to the bleed I had. Hope I get to see a heartbeat, although 6+3 might be a bit too early.
I have everything crossed for you thislife xx


----------



## thislife164

Thank you ladies. TaNasha, I have no choice but to be calm. DF feels awful we can't afford to go to the hospital so if I freak out, he feels worse. The cramps are getting bad, like I have a really bad period. But it's still just red blood, nothing brown or anything and there's no pain on one specific side. Just feels like the first day of my period.


----------



## meerdog

thislife164 said:


> Thank you ladies. TaNasha, I have no choice but to be calm. DF feels awful we can't afford to go to the hospital so if I freak out, he feels worse. The cramps are getting bad, like I have a really bad period. But it's still just red blood, nothing brown or anything and there's no pain on one specific side. Just feels like the first day of my period.

Chin up Mrs........I'm sure everything will be fine. Just try to stay calm and positive and your little one will be fine xx

6 weeks today......still very early days but sounds much better than 5 weeks! 

I have my in-laws staying with us this weekend and we haven't told them yet.....it's so difficult....I'm sure my mother in law suspects though because I'm utterly exhausted and I gagged when I tried to eat lunch so it's a bit of a giveaway!

How is everyone today? Please tell me you are all as exhausted as me!?!?!?


----------



## pip7890

meerdog said:


> How is everyone today? Please tell me you are all as exhausted as me!?!?!?

I am as exhausted as you! :sleep: All I did today was a little washing, a walk around the market and some grocery shopping and then I needed a sleep! I tire so easily at the moment and I don't like it. I'm normally a really active person who gets lots done.

Fortunately OH and DS are both being really supportive and making sure I get plenty of rest.

Pip x


----------



## mrphyemma

I too am tired. I tend to flag mid afternoon and if I sit down I start nodding off. Just about to have a soak in the bath get my jamas on and watch the Xfactor final.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi girls, just wanted to stop and say hello i havent posted in awhile, feeling pretty sick these days :( i have my first appt tomorrow and am pretty excited about it!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Weekend are busy for me so I'm not on here as much but just wanted to let all of you ladies know I was thinking of you and praying for you and I can't wait to hear good news from your scans this week! Hang in there!!


----------



## angie0235

Hi My due date is July 18th! I already have one little one, Kathryn, who is 25 months old and keeping me busy. Anyone else on their second? Finding I'm having more niggling pains low in my abdomen this time. The sickness is on and off and I have a major cheese craving!! Appointment with midwife on Tuesday! Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## sequeena

Midwife came round today! I am considered low risk and if I continue to be so I can have my waterbirth in the local birthing centre :D :D


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi Angie, I'm having my second as well. My son is 25 months old too- I keep talking to him about a baby that will be coming, but he has no idea what I'm talking about, he just keeps getting baby Jesus out of the creche and bringing him to me. I guess he thinks I want a baby!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Sequeena- how did you apply for waterbirth? I want to do this so badly but not seen a midwife yet! X

I'm ridiculously moody & upset (created new thread about it). Got metaclopheride or something from doctor for sickness which seems to be helping x


----------



## sequeena

She asked me if I had thought about the birth and I asked about waterbirth. She asked a load of questions about illnesses in the family and so on and because I'm low risk she said I can have it if I continue to be low risk :)


----------



## thislife164

Hey ladies, just got home from the hospital. Here's the link to the story. My arm's sore from the IV so I don't want to type it all out again.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/484704-just-got-home-hospital.html#post8187726


----------



## Love_Krystal

Glad everything looks ok thislife & it's not a m/c! I'll be praying your levels increase and all remains well!

Ttcnumbertwo, that's too cute! I nanny for a two year old & when I told him I had a baby in my belly he said "eww dats gwoss!" lol so who knows what he thinks! :)


----------



## thislife164

Love_Krystal said:


> Glad everything looks ok thislife & it's not a m/c! I'll be praying your levels increase and all remains well!
> 
> Ttcnumbertwo, that's too cute! I nanny for a two year old & when I told him I had a baby in my belly he said "eww dats gwoss!" lol so who knows what he thinks! :)

THanks girl me too! He said since my cervix was closed that was a HUGE plus for me. Even with the cramps and heavy bleeding, I'm praying that my levels increase too. Thanks hon :hugs:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ur welcome! I've been praying for you today! Will Friday ever come???? I think this may be the longest couple weeks of the pregnancy til we get down to due date time then I hear it realllly drags by !


----------



## thislife164

Love_Krystal said:


> Ur welcome! I've been praying for you today! Will Friday ever come???? I think this may be the longest couple weeks of the pregnancy til we get down to due date time then I hear it realllly drags by !

Ugh I know! I'm staying off of google. The cramps have gone away now which makes me feel a lot better and more calm. DF isn't letting me do ANYTHING at all. No cooking, and he said if he finds out I do anything tomorrow while he's at work, he's revoking my computer priveleges :cry: :haha:


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

So glad to hear your ok thislife! I've been praying for you!

I seen my doctor today for my confirmation and he said I was 5 weeks along. He sent me for a blood test today and is sending me for another in 2 days for another to check the hormone levels are doubling like they should be. He is also sending me for a transvaginal ultrasound next week.. he said i will be 6 weeks but I think (according to my calculations from my LMP) I will only be 5 weeks and 5 days.. so hopefully they can see something! The lady at the ultrasound office said it is better to do after 7 weeks, but if i didn't take this appt i wouldn't be able to get in for another 5 weeks! and i just cant wait that long!

He said my back pain is very common and didn't seem concerned which made me feel better. Can anyone tell me what to expect at a transvaginal ultrasound? Does it hurt or is it just uncomfortable? 

Starting to feel real now :)


----------



## marie_wills

Glad things are ok thislife, you must have been so worried :( fingers crossed for a nice stress free pregnancy from here on :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm so glad things turned out okay for you thislife, I'll be keeping you in my prayers and hoping those hcg numbers go up!!! 

I finally threw up this morning, right after breakfast, ugh! But strangely it was reassuring!


----------



## mrphyemma

thislife, glad all is well. Fingers crossed for a trouble free pregnancy x

Yay for morning sickness TTCNumbertwo!! x

I'm just heading off to the EPAU for my early scan following the bleeding I had last week. Praying all is well with my little miracle x


----------



## kinga

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well.

I went for an early scan and just wanted to share it with you all. They predict i am 8w and 4 days here and due on 19th July. So just thought any of you around the same stage may like a look. x
 



Attached Files:







BabyM.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pip7890

Thank you Kinga. I've not yet got a date for my scan so it's lovely to see what it should look like at this stage. 

Pip x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Good luck mrphyemma- keep us posted!


----------



## thislife164

Goooood morning ladies! I'm still bleeding, but it's just simple red blood, no cramps. The dr said make sure to keep eating and those cramps will stay away (turns out they're hunger cramps my body was confusing for menstrual like cramps). Lots and lots of water today to rehydrate myself since I haven't drank nearly enough, and I'm laying in bed all this week. No chores, no cooking, no nothing. 

So, looks like I'll be on here quite a bit this week! haha


----------



## Mark&Annie

Glad you're OK thislife and in good spirits :D Tis the season, so get eating and drinking! LOL, fruit cocktails for you I'm afraid love :haha:

I'm become more and more emotionally unstable!!! I can't stop crying at random stuff, quite ridiculous. And angry, I seem very angry! 
Scan on Friday, fingers firmly crossed xxxxx


----------



## thislife164

Mark&Annie said:


> Glad you're OK thislife and in good spirits :D Tis the season, so get eating and drinking! LOL, fruit cocktails for you I'm afraid love :haha:
> 
> I'm become more and more emotionally unstable!!! I can't stop crying at random stuff, quite ridiculous. And angry, I seem very angry!
> Scan on Friday, fingers firmly crossed xxxxx

Got my FX for you and me on Friday love!:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2miller

im so emotional aswell anything and everything is making me cry atm. expecially anything on the news but even as bad as just some tv adds with puppies. its full on. glad to hear your feeling a bit better thislife. only a few more days till friday.


----------



## thislife164

Mum2miller said:


> im so emotional aswell anything and everything is making me cry atm. expecially anything on the news but even as bad as just some tv adds with puppies. its full on. glad to hear your feeling a bit better thislife. only a few more days till friday.

Thanks love :hugs: Sorry you're so emotional.:cry:


----------



## mrphyemma

Not good news ladies.

Saw the gynae nurse who took loads of details and then I was called in for the ultrasound. The sonographer couldn't see anything on the normal scan so I was sent to empty my bladder and she performed an internal scan. There is a gestational sac and a yolk sac but so far no fetus. The gestational sac measures less than 6 weeks, maybe nearer to five weeks. I was sent back to the gynae nurse who queried my dates. She tried telling me my dates could be out due to delayed implantation etc but deep inside I know that is bullshit. She said everything looks as it should for 5+ weeks and there is nothing untoward to suggest that I will miscarry. She has arranged for a follow up scan on 29th December (that is Christmas ruined then) Her reasoning being by then we should definitely be able to see a fetus and a heartbeat. If I had the scan any earlier and still saw nothing I would still stress about it. I get her point but it doesn't help any. I asked about having blood tests, she said no because as there is a sac and yolk the figures would double like they should normally anyway?????! Not sure about that one.

I have removed my ticker as even if this pregnancy is viable the dates would be wrong. I knew I would jinx things. All I can do now is pray that my little miracle has grown before the next scan. Thanks for your support girls x


----------



## thislife164

mrphyemma said:


> Not good news ladies.
> 
> Saw the gynae nurse who took loads of details and then I was called in for the ultrasound. The sonographer couldn't see anything on the normal scan so I was sent to empty my bladder and she performed an internal scan. There is a gestational sac and a yolk sac but so far no fetus. The gestational sac measures less than 6 weeks, maybe nearer to five weeks. I was sent back to the gynae nurse who queried my dates. She tried telling me my dates could be out due to delayed implantation etc but deep inside I know that is bullshit. She said everything looks as it should for 5+ weeks and there is nothing untoward to suggest that I will miscarry. She has arranged for a follow up scan on 29th December (that is Christmas ruined then) Her reasoning being by then we should definitely be able to see a fetus and a heartbeat. If I had the scan any earlier and still saw nothing I would still stress about it. I get her point but it doesn't help any. I asked about having blood tests, she said no because as there is a sac and yolk the figures would double like they should normally anyway?????! Not sure about that one.
> 
> I have removed my ticker as even if this pregnancy is viable the dates would be wrong. I knew I would jinx things. All I can do now is pray that my little miracle has grown before the next scan. Thanks for your support girls x

awww honey keep your head up. I'm sure everything is just fine. Getting dates mixed up happens a lot more than you think, I'm sure everything is perfectly fine with LO. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2miller

sorry it didnt go as planned Mrphy :hugs: , how far along are you suppose to be by your dates? hopefully at your next scan there will be a little bubby growing nicely and all the worry will have been for nothing.


----------



## Mark&Annie

mrphyemma said:


> Not good news ladies.
> 
> Saw the gynae nurse who took loads of details and then I was called in for the ultrasound. The sonographer couldn't see anything on the normal scan so I was sent to empty my bladder and she performed an internal scan. There is a gestational sac and a yolk sac but so far no fetus. The gestational sac measures less than 6 weeks, maybe nearer to five weeks. I was sent back to the gynae nurse who queried my dates. She tried telling me my dates could be out due to delayed implantation etc but deep inside I know that is bullshit. She said everything looks as it should for 5+ weeks and there is nothing untoward to suggest that I will miscarry. She has arranged for a follow up scan on 29th December (that is Christmas ruined then) Her reasoning being by then we should definitely be able to see a fetus and a heartbeat. If I had the scan any earlier and still saw nothing I would still stress about it. I get her point but it doesn't help any. I asked about having blood tests, she said no because as there is a sac and yolk the figures would double like they should normally anyway?????! Not sure about that one.
> 
> I have removed my ticker as even if this pregnancy is viable the dates would be wrong. I knew I would jinx things. All I can do now is pray that my little miracle has grown before the next scan. Thanks for your support girls x

Sorry to hear this :( Heard stranger stories that turned out OK so keeping everything crossed and sending you some PMA!! And there's no such thing as jinxes, so don't you dare beat yourself up about that one Mrs!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm so sorry to hear that mrphyemma, however I will say that I've heard of plenty of women who definitely knew when they ovulated and definitely knew their dates, but still had scans change their dates. One woman had her gestational age changed three times in early pregnancy!


----------



## mrphyemma

Going by LMP I should be 6+3, Going by ov dates I should be 6+1. They had me measuring about 5 weeks. I'm trying to remain positive but is difficult! x


----------



## thislife164

mrphyemma said:


> Going by LMP I should be 6+3, Going by ov dates I should be 6+1. They had me measuring about 5 weeks. I'm trying to remain positive but is difficult! x

Honey these things happen. Dates get mixed up! stay positive, I'm sure everything is FINE!


----------



## Mum2miller

when i had my scan i thought i was 6 +1 and they put me at 5+4 and i was so sure of my dates too but more often than not on here they seem to take days away and my sonog said that untill 7 weeks its hard to be accurate with dating cause the bub is soo tiny. did you think the machine was a newer or older machine?? cause when i went to the hospital for my scan they had a fairly old machine and even had trouble seeing the sac plus was really grainy then when i went to a private scan with brand new hi tech machine they could see a heck of a lot more even could 3d it at this early stage. so maybe thats the same with yours.


----------



## ejsmom

mrphyemma said:


> Going by LMP I should be 6+3, Going by ov dates I should be 6+1. They had me measuring about 5 weeks. I'm trying to remain positive but is difficult! x

Try not to worry, I am going through the same thing. I went in last week for my scan. I was thinking I am about 6 weeks based on O date..I must not not be somehow..The only thing the OB was able to see was a sack. I have another follow up next Tuesday. She said by then, we would see something definitely.. I am keeping my head up until then..or trying. I did have progression.. the previous scan there wasn't even a sack..a week later..sack.. so almost two weeks after..should be a baby in there... She said my numbers are good... But worry tends to hang around esp..cause I really didn't think my dates were off like that. I haven't even been able to get a EDD from her.. I am curious to see what she estimates next week. 

Good luck to you..


----------



## mrphyemma

Good luck next week ejsmom. I too will be curious to see how things have progressed for you x
Mum2Miller, thanks, its reassuring to know that others have had their dates put back when they felt so sure of the timing x


----------



## thislife164

mrphyemma said:


> Good luck next week ejsmom. I too will be curious to see how things have progressed for you x
> Mum2Miller, thanks, its reassuring to know that others have had their dates put back when they felt so sure of the timing x

Drs are not always right babes. I'm 8 weeks, I'm almost postive of it, and the ER dr yesterday told me that my hcg levels show I'm only a week pregnant. Obviously I'm going to my regular dr on Friday, because I KNOW that this isn't right. It'll be okay honey :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi everyone, just quickly poppin in to say that my scan went wonderful! Baby is doing well and has a strong heartbeat! 

I am still bleeding and they couldnt see where it is coming from so I must just eb one of those women who bleed during pregnancy!

will post the scan pic later tonight!


----------



## thislife164

TaNasha said:


> Hi everyone, just quickly poppin in to say that my scan went wonderful! Baby is doing well and has a strong heartbeat!
> 
> I am still bleeding and they couldnt see where it is coming from so I must just eb one of those women who bleed during pregnancy!
> 
> will post the scan pic later tonight!

Good to hear babes! Glad everything is alright! High five for the women who's bodies don't know when to stop bleeding :rofl:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Yay TaNasha!!!


----------



## mezzyc

Hey everyone, I am 5wks 4days i got my :bfp: on 4th december, this was 9yrs to the day my dad passed away so was a special day to find out im pregnant. my EDD is 11th August 2011. This was our first month of TTC and I have PCOS we didnt think it would be so quick.

im looking forward to the next 9mnt, i cant wait to be a mummy.


----------



## KitKaboodle

mezzyc said:


> Hey everyone, I am 5wks 4days i got my :bfp: on 4th december, this was 9yrs to the day my dad passed away so was a special day to find out im pregnant. my EDD is 11th August 2011. This was our first month of TTC and I have PCOS we didnt think it would be so quick.
> 
> im looking forward to the next 9mnt, i cant wait to be a mummy.

Congrats!!! :happydance: H&H 9mths to you!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

COngrats mezzyc! H&H 9 mos!


----------



## TaNasha

lets see if this works...
 



Attached Files:







Heeze-Leende-20101213-00040.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TaNasha

wrong way around but at least it worked!


----------



## SiBelle

pip7890 said:


> meerdog said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? Please tell me you are all as exhausted as me!?!?!?
> 
> I am as exhausted as you! :sleep: All I did today was a little washing, a walk around the market and some grocery shopping and then I needed a sleep! I tire so easily at the moment and I don't like it. I'm normally a really active person who gets lots done.
> 
> Fortunately OH and DS are both being really supportive and making sure I get plenty of rest.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Oh god am I ever tired! I'm a fitness instructor and have to take breaks between songs because I need to catch my breath. Also, if I push too hard, I get nauseated. Everything at home exhausts me, laundry, putting dishes away, I do 5 mins and have to lie down afterwards. I feel so useless! 

Angie, the cheese craving I can TOTALLY relate to! No wonder I'm so bloated, haha! 

Tanasha, so happy to hear about your strong HB! That must've been wonderful to hear, and see! Look how cozy he/she is in there! 

I can't wait for my scan tomorrow. We should hear the HB and see how little bean is doing in there!


----------



## KitKaboodle

TaNasha said:


> lets see if this works...

Precious, BEAUTIFUL scan!!!! :hugs:


----------



## thislife164

Who wants to trade me? I'm sick of bed rest!


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for sharing the scan pics ladies.

Pip x


----------



## mrphyemma

Wonderful news TaNasha !! :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

mrphyemma said:


> Not good news ladies.
> 
> Saw the gynae nurse who took loads of details and then I was called in for the ultrasound. The sonographer couldn't see anything on the normal scan so I was sent to empty my bladder and she performed an internal scan. There is a gestational sac and a yolk sac but so far no fetus. The gestational sac measures less than 6 weeks, maybe nearer to five weeks. I was sent back to the gynae nurse who queried my dates. She tried telling me my dates could be out due to delayed implantation etc but deep inside I know that is bullshit. She said everything looks as it should for 5+ weeks and there is nothing untoward to suggest that I will miscarry. She has arranged for a follow up scan on 29th December (that is Christmas ruined then) Her reasoning being by then we should definitely be able to see a fetus and a heartbeat. If I had the scan any earlier and still saw nothing I would still stress about it. I get her point but it doesn't help any. I asked about having blood tests, she said no because as there is a sac and yolk the figures would double like they should normally anyway?????! Not sure about that one.
> 
> I have removed my ticker as even if this pregnancy is viable the dates would be wrong. I knew I would jinx things. All I can do now is pray that my little miracle has grown before the next scan. Thanks for your support girls x

((((hugs)))) to you. From what you've said there is nothing to suggest that you are not pregnant. I know it is disappointing that you are currently measuring at less than where you think you are. At this stage it feels like every day matters - I know the closer I get to 12 weeks the more relaxed I start to feel.

Please don't wish Christmas away. Enjoy this time with your friends and family and look forward to a scan in a couple of weeks that will show how your baby is growing big and strong.

Take care.

Pip x


----------



## DarlingMe

thislife164 said:


> Who wants to trade me? I'm sick of bed rest!

What's the story with bedrest? How long? Why? Everything ok?


----------



## thislife164

DarlingMe said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Who wants to trade me? I'm sick of bed rest!
> 
> What's the story with bedrest? How long? Why? Everything ok?Click to expand...

Yeah my OBGYN just wants me down because of the bleeding. She wants me on it until I can come and see her on Friday and get checked out by someone who actually knows about pregnancy...not an ER doctor.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats kinga & taNasha on great scans today!!! Thanks for sharing your wonderful scan pics with us! DH & I are so excited and nervous about our first scan on friday! I can't wait for it to get here! 

On another note I think m/s may be on it's way. I know my mom had it so bad she had to drop her college classes when she had me; but from talking to her I don't think it started til later around 8 weeks...I had thought I was in the clear hopefully since I've had very little problems besides mild nausea.... Then this morning... I had breakfast & went to get ready to leave the house and started gagging ... Ugh ... I'm still praying it stays away !


----------



## kaths101

hi girls, 
Im due 17th August :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Hi Kaths101

Congratulations and welcome!

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

mrphyemma said:


> Going by LMP I should be 6+3, Going by ov dates I should be 6+1. They had me measuring about 5 weeks. I'm trying to remain positive but is difficult! x

Aww Hun that's horrible when I went for my scan I was put back a week I thought I was 8weeks and 5 days but when I had the scan they put me at 6 weeks 4 days! I'm thinking maybe has something to do with a longer cycle and later ovulation!!!


----------



## natalie85

Evening ladies!! How are u all feeling?? I am a little less emotional but seriously exhausted!! I am literally going to work getting home sleeping doing dinner and ready for bed again!! Doing early starts is definatley not helping last week did all 5am's this week 5and 6am starts :( i have a stack of ironing to do it's been sat there for2 days I just don't have the energy and dh doesn't know how to iron so getting very frustrated at things not getting done!! Rant over hahaha!!!
Still no ms yet, just feel yuk still!!


----------



## socophoenix

hey, ive been a member here for about two years or so, i have an 8 month old son and i jus found out im about to b a member of the 2 under 2 club. im terrified and everyone around me except my two best friends want me to have an abortion because financially im not prepared for TWO children and the father and i are not together, but im keeping it. i refuse to take that road just because its easy, i believe i will b ok. 

anyway, hi girls, due august 14, 2011!


----------



## thislife164

coalie said:


> Evening ladies!! How are u all feeling?? I am a little less emotional but seriously exhausted!! I am literally going to work getting home sleeping doing dinner and ready for bed again!! Doing early starts is definatley not helping last week did all 5am's this week 5and 6am starts :( i have a stack of ironing to do it's been sat there for2 days I just don't have the energy and dh doesn't know how to iron so getting very frustrated at things not getting done!! Rant over hahaha!!!
> Still no ms yet, just feel yuk still!!

Coalie love! :hugs: Glad you're doing a little better at least. I'm having hunger pains to the point I want to throw up, but I can't get up and get any food. Josh doesn't get home from work until 5 :cry: Plus I'm waiting for the lab to call with my HCG results from yesterday so I can give me doctor official numbers. I'm bored, hungry, and want to clean:growlmad:


----------



## ericacaca

Ooooh my goodness! Does anyone else feel so bloated and like they've put on loads of weight in spite of the fact they havent done anything to put any of the extra weight on? I'm only in week 6 and my middle bit is just so bloated its crazy! I know thats the worst part of me that always hangs out (I've lost loads of weight and its the bit of flab that just won't shift!) but when I wear my coat I look pregnant already! Surely I shouldnt be showing yet? Unless I'm actually more pregnant than we thought (even though I came on a period last time!)

I just don't know what to tell parents and friends when we next see them at Christmas - havent seen them for ages and they'll so see I've put weight on! And I've heard that really you shouldnt try to lose weight during pregnancy! Argh! I'm laying off the chocolate and crisps.... but its still piling on! I'm really upset about this one! xxx


----------



## thislife164

ericacaca said:


> Ooooh my goodness! Does anyone else feel so bloated and like they've put on loads of weight in spite of the fact they havent done anything to put any of the extra weight on? I'm only in week 6 and my middle bit is just so bloated its crazy! I know thats the worst part of me that always hangs out (I've lost loads of weight and its the bit of flab that just won't shift!) but when I wear my coat I look pregnant already! Surely I shouldnt be showing yet? Unless I'm actually more pregnant than we thought (even though I came on a period last time!)
> 
> I just don't know what to tell parents and friends when we next see them at Christmas - havent seen them for ages and they'll so see I've put weight on! And I've heard that really you shouldnt try to lose weight during pregnancy! Argh! I'm laying off the chocolate and crisps.... but its still piling on! I'm really upset about this one! xxx

Losing weight while pregnant is a no no. That weight you're gaining means the baby is healthy

You're just bloated, it's most likely water weight. Don't tell if you don't want to yet hon


----------



## natalie85

I was exactly the same found it so upsetting when people said I had put on weight when I had actually lost some!!! My bloating has gone down a bit now Although saying that someone at work said oh wow u must be 20weeks by now!! I cried!!! :(


----------



## Mum2miller

hi this life, how are you feeling today? i just saw this in another thread and it made sense the woman there i also describing her bleeding like a period. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by honeybee28 
starry i feel your pain. had a massive bright red bleed this afternoon, rushed to hospital. doc said my cervix is still closed so it isnt a MC at the moment, but they'll scan me tommorow. Stressed.xxxx

Originally posted by starrynight 
I don't want to give false hopes or anything, but one of my big bleeds was at 6 weeks and everything was fine. The next week I had an even bigger bleed and the nurse at the ER told me that bleeds at about the 6/7 week mark is the best time to have them as it could simply be from the placenta digging into the uterine lining. She said that sometimes the blood and tissue come loose and as it heals there is bleeding.

I will be thinking of you.

hope this helps x


----------



## thislife164

Mum2miller said:


> hi this life, how are you feeling today? i just saw this in another thread and it made sense the woman there i also describing her bleeding like a period.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by honeybee28
> starry i feel your pain. had a massive bright red bleed this afternoon, rushed to hospital. doc said my cervix is still closed so it isnt a MC at the moment, but they'll scan me tommorow. Stressed.xxxx
> 
> Originally posted by starrynight
> I don't want to give false hopes or anything, but one of my big bleeds was at 6 weeks and everything was fine. The next week I had an even bigger bleed and the nurse at the ER told me that bleeds at about the 6/7 week mark is the best time to have them as it could simply be from the placenta digging into the uterine lining. She said that sometimes the blood and tissue come loose and as it heals there is bleeding.
> 
> I will be thinking of you.
> 
> hope this helps x

Thank you love! I'm feeling much better today. No cramps, just hungry and tired of lying in bed. Ready for Josh to get home so I can get some food. Ya know, eating handfuls of frosted flakes only helps so much :rofl: I'm pretty confident all is just fine with the baby. I have talked to quite a few people and it sounds like I just had some hunger pangs mixed with bleeding so it seemed bad. Friday can't get here soon enough though!


----------



## thislife164

I feel sooo much better. The nurse just called and said my HCG levels were at 256 (yeah, where the ER doctor got 1 week pregnant I have no clue) but anyway I'm very happy. And she said according to my blood test results I haven't lost any more blood than I'm supposed to, meaning it wasn't a miscarriage. I won't feel better until I get another test on Friday, but wowwww I feel way better now! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2miller

glad your feeling better xx


----------



## DarlingMe

thislife164 said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Who wants to trade me? I'm sick of bed rest!
> 
> What's the story with bedrest? How long? Why? Everything ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my OBGYN just wants me down because of the bleeding. She wants me on it until I can come and see her on Friday and get checked out by someone who actually knows about pregnancy...not an ER doctor.Click to expand...

I think that most ER docs are over-cautious. I am sure they have alot of malpractice suits! I cant believe she cant get you in until Friday! I hope the week isnt too long for you and everything ends up ok. A nice little stay-cation curled up at home, right? :thumbup:


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies! I'm back from my two weeks away - and boy am I tired! Nasuea is kicking in but so far nothing coming up *fingers crossed*. 

Ericacaca - I know what you mean about feeling bloated. I've been undoing my jeans by the evening and feeling very bloated, but I seem to have lost weight while I was away - which (how weird to say this!) I am not very happy about. I know I was eating a lot - and I made sure I was have protein, carbs and even with a burger and chips I had a side of veggies - so not sure whats happened. I'll just have to carry on munching away and make sure twiglet is getting enough! 


Oh and thisislife - I'm very happy for you and your good news!! 

First midwife appointment tomorrow and quite nervous. My GP never did a urine test - just looked at my HPT and agreed so I'm worried I've been making it all up. It will be nice if I get an actual confimation from someone in the medical profession I might start believing it. I even bought a test in the US last week to convince myself I wasn't dreaming! 

How are all of you wondeerful ladies doing?


----------



## sequeena

7 weeks! :D


----------



## curly123

Me too!


----------



## Mum2miller

me 3!!! yay!! love that my ticker actually resembles a baby ohhh


----------



## BattyNora

Oh - there are quite a few around the 7 week mark! I bought some blueberries earlier and then saw someone elses ticker about the baby being a size of one - it's amazing.


----------



## Mum2miller

funny how something sooo tiny can make me sooo SICK! its worth it though.


----------



## BattyNora

It is! And can make everything we eat taste like tin! 

I just watched a development video someone posted here from 6 weeks and its crazy that this little blueberry inside us is wriggling around, with a heartbeat and we can't feel a thing!


----------



## emily86

yay - I'm 7 weeks today also! x


----------



## ess

I'm 7 weeks and 3-4 days! I think I feel worse when I don't have anything in my stomach, as I was sick this morning for the first time after not eating as soon as I woke! ! hate most foods though and go off everything I eat a day later! running out of options now! I'm hoping I can eat properly by Christmas day! 

My mum knows I'm pregnant but telling the rest of my family on Christmas day and my husband's family on Boxing day. I know it's early but they will only know when I don't have a drink!

Is anyone else at 7 weeks (ish) telling on Christmas too?


----------



## thislife164

DarlingMe said:


> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thislife164 said:
> 
> 
> Who wants to trade me? I'm sick of bed rest!
> 
> What's the story with bedrest? How long? Why? Everything ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my OBGYN just wants me down because of the bleeding. She wants me on it until I can come and see her on Friday and get checked out by someone who actually knows about pregnancy...not an ER doctor.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that most ER docs are over-cautious. I am sure they have alot of malpractice suits! I cant believe she cant get you in until Friday! I hope the week isnt too long for you and everything ends up ok. A nice little stay-cation curled up at home, right? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think they flat out just like to think they know what they're talking about. Somehow the ER dr felt like telling me I was a week pregnant with an hcg level of 256? Uh, yeahhh that's about 5 weeks. So yeah, my dates are most likely off. Still though, really? I can't stand ERs. I can't get in until friday mainly because DF works in Portland (hour and a half away) until Thursday 5a-5p and he can't afford to take off. Well, he offered but he can't. She said I'm honestly probably fine since the cramps went away. She said I was probably just getting really bad hunger pangs and was mistaking them for cramps. Either way, yeah laying in bed sucks actually. I feel awful having to ask DF to make me breakfast WHILE he's getting ready for work. 

I have to ask him to do everything, which is awful. He doesn't mind, but I do.:nope:


----------



## thislife164

BattyNora said:


> Hello ladies! I'm back from my two weeks away - and boy am I tired! Nasuea is kicking in but so far nothing coming up *fingers crossed*.
> 
> Ericacaca - I know what you mean about feeling bloated. I've been undoing my jeans by the evening and feeling very bloated, but I seem to have lost weight while I was away - which (how weird to say this!) I am not very happy about. I know I was eating a lot - and I made sure I was have protein, carbs and even with a burger and chips I had a side of veggies - so not sure whats happened. I'll just have to carry on munching away and make sure twiglet is getting enough!
> 
> 
> Oh and thisislife - I'm very happy for you and your good news!!
> 
> First midwife appointment tomorrow and quite nervous. My GP never did a urine test - just looked at my HPT and agreed so I'm worried I've been making it all up. It will be nice if I get an actual confimation from someone in the medical profession I might start believing it. I even bought a test in the US last week to convince myself I wasn't dreaming!
> 
> How are all of you wondeerful ladies doing?

Thank you Nora! I won't feel 100% better until Friday, but that definitely calmed me down a lot :happydance:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, it looks like a lot of us are right around 7 weeks- yay for blueberries! I'm starving all the time lately, and for very specific things! I'm starting to worry about weight gain, already put on about 2 pounds!


----------



## princess.leah

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join too??, I'm due around the 11th August!!! xx


----------



## thislife164

princess.leah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join too??, I'm due around the 11th August!!! xx

Of course you can! Welcome:happydance:


----------



## KitKaboodle

princess.leah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join too??, I'm due around the 11th August!!! xx

Hi Princess.leah and welcome!!!!

Good Morning Mommies!!!!
Had a bad nite last nite.....Baby decided that mommy over ate, even though mommy didn't think she did at all!! :sick:

And to top it all off...I cried because I wanted my OH to come to bed when I did, and he was like I'll be there in a min, and then I cried cause I felt stupid for crying for asking him to come to bed @ 9:00, even though he was perfectly fine with it :dohh: stupid hormones!


----------



## TaNasha

I am also a blueberry! Yay!


----------



## Lilli

princess.leah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join too??, I'm due around the 11th August!!! xx


Hello, 
I am due on/about the 11th of August too! Very excited to finally be pregnant :happydance:


----------



## Love_Krystal

KitKaboodle said:


> princess.leah said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join too??, I'm due around the 11th August!!! xx
> 
> Hi Princess.leah and welcome!!!!
> 
> Good Morning Mommies!!!!
> Had a bad nite last nite.....Baby decided that mommy over ate, even though mommy didn't think she did at all!! :sick:
> 
> And to top it all off...I cried because I wanted my OH to come to bed when I did, and he was like I'll be there in a min, and then I cried cause I felt stupid for crying for asking him to come to bed @ 9:00, even though he was perfectly fine with it :dohh: stupid hormones!Click to expand...

I cried about the exact same thing last Monday night lol! Then the next night I had a complete meltdown bc I told him how much I needed him and he didn't hug me lol and I have the best dh ever ... Poor thing! I've tried harder this week i'm still emotional tho ESP at night!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh I have a blueberry too :) my little blueberry isn't making me very sick tho, not sure if I should be worried or thankful lol! I can't wait for my scan Friday, it's all I think about! 

Welcome new ladies!!! H&h 9 mos!!


----------



## KitKaboodle

Love_Krystal said:


> I cried about the exact same thing last Monday night lol! Then the next night I had a complete meltdown bc I told him how much I needed him and he didn't hug me lol and I have the best dh ever ... Poor thing! I've tried harder this week i'm still emotional tho ESP at night!

Gah!! I just don't remember being this hormonal with my boys...I asked my mom, and she said I don't really remember you being hormonal either.......and then she goes "maybe you ARE having a girl!!" and dances around the kitchen LOL!!! I just rolled my eyes


----------



## curly123

Everyone's stories are making me giggle! i am so over emotional too and am crying at anything! Even stoopid adverts! :haha:
Also I think today has definitely been the worse feeling sicky day.......I am also running out of things I can eat - pasta and butter was okay this arvo but forget it for tonight! I have constant weird hiccuping weird indigestion thing sometimes like heartburn....and my OH is amazing haha! Poor guy!

by the way...does anyone else practically gag when anyone puts up the green sicky smilie? LOL!!

This life - Well done for your positivity and don't worry about asking him for help...he sounds brilliant andyou need a rest sweetie x


----------



## SummerMommy2B

Curly I do not gag at the smiley but I have been gagging at other things that aren't pleasing to the eye, even if it is a cartoon! (I was watching american dad and when he threw up it made me extremely sick)
M/S is horrible, I am sick and tired of it! But that just means it is a good sign for us. :)
I am running out of food as well... Good food anyways. (The only food I can really eat right now. Soup, speghettios, pickles, crackers, peanut butter, and my cherios!)


----------



## thislife164

Thanks :hugs: I went to take a really quick shower so I can feel human again, and I was taking off my ring before I got in and I almost dropped it down the drain :dohh: Saved it though! I would have been so sad :cry:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm just sitting here at work STARVING!!!! Are you supposed to be so hungry this early (oh and at the same time totally nauseus and can't figure out what your hungry for)?


----------



## KitKaboodle

thislife164 said:


> Thanks :hugs: I went to take a really quick shower so I can feel human again, and I was taking off my ring before I got in and I almost dropped it down the drain :dohh: Saved it though! I would have been so sad :cry:

Ohh!! I've done that NUMEROUS times!! I made my OH install a diff. stopper that had a strainer over it so that didn't happen again!!


----------



## thislife164

TTCNumbertwo said:


> I'm just sitting here at work STARVING!!!! Are you supposed to be so hungry this early (oh and at the same time totally nauseus and can't figure out what your hungry for)?

Hungry all the time is totally normal, fruit works awesome for me when I can't decide what I want digest.


----------



## thislife164

TTCNumbertwo said:


> I'm just sitting here at work STARVING!!!! Are you supposed to be so hungry this early (oh and at the same time totally nauseus and can't figure out what your hungry for)?

Hungry all the time is totally normal, fruit works awesome for me when I can't decide what I will digest.


**ugh stupid internet. Double post, sorry!


----------



## KitKaboodle

TTCNumbertwo said:


> I'm just sitting here at work STARVING!!!! Are you supposed to be so hungry this early (oh and at the same time totally nauseus and can't figure out what your hungry for)?

It sucks!! being hungry makes you sick, but then eating makes you sick....its such a sad cruel joke really :growlmad:


----------



## curly123

SummerMommy2B said:


> Curly I do not gag at the smiley but I have been gagging at other things that aren't pleasing to the eye, even if it is a cartoon! (I was watching american dad and when he threw up it made me extremely sick)
> M/S is horrible, I am sick and tired of it! But that just means it is a good sign for us. :)
> I am running out of food as well... Good food anyways. (The only food I can really eat right now. Soup, speghettios, pickles, crackers, peanut butter, and my cherios!)

Oh soup! I could eat soup but haven't got any and nothing to make any boooooo! I really don't know what I can eat tonight....this is the worst day by far so far for feeling this gross! :dohh:
I can't believe that a blueberry little thing can make such a huge difference so quickly!!!! I'm lucky I work from home most of the time otherwise colleagues would definitely know something was up!
x


----------



## sequeena

I'm currently eating a cheese and ham sandwich. My first proper food in days... I can only really enjoy ice lollies at the minute.


----------



## curly123

That's so funny sequeena - i asked my OH to get some ice lollies for me - that's what I fancied this morning!


----------



## mrphyemma

Apples and grapes for me. Cooking for the family is really making me ill, there is nothing worse when you feel sick.
Bit worried though as my boobs don't seem to be sore any more! Paranoid my symptoms are disappearing :(


----------



## thislife164

mrphyemma said:


> Apples and grapes for me. Cooking for the family is really making me ill, there is nothing worse when you feel sick.
> Bit worried though as my boobs don't seem to be sore any more! Paranoid my symptoms are disappearing :(

The more paranoid you are, the more stress you put on the baby. Symptoms disappear, it's completely normal. You have to calm down babes :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

princess.leah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join too??, I'm due around the 11th August!!! xx

Hello and welcome.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

TTCNumbertwo said:


> I'm just sitting here at work STARVING!!!! Are you supposed to be so hungry this early (oh and at the same time totally nauseus and can't figure out what your hungry for)?

I know exactly what you mean. Throughout the day I am drinking ginger & lemon infusions, or peppermint infusions. Food wise, I have porridge and honey for breakfast; a couple of ginger biscuits and a piece of fruit during the morning; a wrap and/or soup for lunch; a couple of ginger biscuits in the afternoon/on train home when the nausea really kicks in; and a small portion of whatever anyone else is having for tea. Then, about this time of night, I get sooooo hungry I could eat my arm! I'm too tired (and scared) to exercise at the moment and my diet is rubbish. 

Trouble is I can't be more than two paces away from a ginger biscuit at the moment! I've not put any weight on (yet) but if I don't watch out....!!!!

Pip x


----------



## thislife164

I've decided on a girls name, and this will be it whether DF likes it or not! :haha:

Caitriona Arienh :cloud9:

I swear I'm not Irish :roll:


----------



## fairycake1

Lovely :)


----------



## qt_nurse

Don't have time to read all the previous posts for the day but just wanted to post that I got our sonoline b doppler in the mail today and we heard our little peanuts heartbeat, 135bpm! sooo excited! will catch up with the posts soon =)


----------



## Squeeker

I've had a busy couple of days, doctor-wise!

Yesterday DH and I met with a genetics counsellor as there is a history of NTD in our family. Things went really well; we're going to go through IPS testing as planned and take it from there. We have only a 1-2% chance that our baby has a NTD at this point, which is better than I thought, so we feel a lot better now.

I had my full prenatal today, which also went well. Seems I've lost 5lbs in the past couple of weeks, which surprised me as I've been eating like a horse (though I have been eating very healthy). The doc wasn't concerned. Everything else went well.

Good news - the lab found my bloodwork so I don't have to have it done again!!!!! YAY!!!!

My next appt is for my IPS scan and bloodwork on Jan 7, then to my family doctor on Jan 11. We'll be scheduling my 18-20 week scan at that point!

Unfortunately, though, I feel like CRAP. I'm SO nauseous, massive headache, tired, moody, bloated... I'm a real pregnant mess atm!!

It's starting to feel so REAL! I can't wait to tell our families at Christmas!!!!


----------



## thislife164

Squeeker that's great news! Minus you don't feel good, but it means LO is healthy :hugs: I hope everyone is doing alright!

DF made me soup and a milkshake for dinner :cloud9: I knew there was a reason I kept him around :haha:


----------



## kristin2011

I just found out that I'm 9 weeks and 3 days and I'm due July 17th, 2011.


----------



## thislife164

kristin2011 said:


> I just found out that I'm 9 weeks and 3 days and I'm due July 17th, 2011.

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## SamiraNChris

hey girlies!!!!!!!!! how are we all!! so sorry ive not been on for the past couple weeks! been soooooooooo busy at work its mad! i miss being able to sit on my computer on ehre all day LOL

I cant believe how alive and busy this thread is! i never thought there would be so many of us when i created it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

how the devil is everyone?!!! i had my scan and all is ok!!!!!! past 8 weeks now too which is amazing! 

here is the pic of my ickle bean! looks like a cashew nut at the mo LOL 

https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/7868/58574545.jpg


Now that I have had it done i wish i had it done at 8 weeks not 7 but thats easier said than done now that i have had it done and i know all is ok! before i wanted it done asap to know if all was ok! it was so amazing. they gave me a disc with videos too but i cant upload videos on here but i have put them on my facebook journal (Ickle Bean Journal) if you want to see them! theres a tiny ickle heartbeat its soooo amazing!!! 

hope you are all well!! im going to try and update my journal for my past 2 weeks, been uselessly busy and havent been able to!!! xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

SamiraNChris- thats great that you had a scan and everything's okay!!! Welcome to the new ladies, I'm just sitting here thinking about what I'll do if I have to throw up- I guess I'll just do it in the trash can and tell my students I have the flu!


----------



## thislife164

Samira the scan looks great! :happydance: 
TTC: Try getting some ginger tablets. You can get them from Walmart or pretty much any drug store, it eases the nausea. 

I'm feeling alright. Nausea is kicking back in, I kept waking up with some really messed up dreams last night, ugh. Eating a pear, drinking some water, then going to probably do some name searching. Also watching my morning TLC baby shows :thumbup: I hope everyone is doing well today! I have less than 48 hours until I get my blood drawn for an HCG level check again. Please pray for me ladies!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Good luck hunni! i dont understand my diocs / MW. I assumed that i would have bloods at my first MW appointment and she said that i wont get them done until my 12 week scan!!! so no test was done at my 1st GP appointment, and none at my MW appointment..........how do they know i actually am preganant?!!!!!!! obv i know i am as saw my gorgeous LO at the scan but i didnt tell them about the scan! xx


----------



## thislife164

SamiraNChris said:


> Good luck hunni! i dont understand my diocs / MW. I assumed that i would have bloods at my first MW appointment and she said that i wont get them done until my 12 week scan!!! so no test was done at my 1st GP appointment, and none at my MW appointment..........how do they know i actually am preganant?!!!!!!! obv i know i am as saw my gorgeous LO at the scan but i didnt tell them about the scan! xx

Wow that's crazy! The first thing they do over here is stick a needle in you and check your HCG. Ultrasounds come second when it comes to checking for things depending on how far along you are.


----------



## BattyNora

SamiraNChris said:


> Good luck hunni! i dont understand my diocs / MW. I assumed that i would have bloods at my first MW appointment and she said that i wont get them done until my 12 week scan!!! so no test was done at my 1st GP appointment, and none at my MW appointment..........how do they know i actually am preganant?!!!!!!! obv i know i am as saw my gorgeous LO at the scan but i didnt tell them about the scan! xx

I KNOW! I had my first MW appointment today (and funnily she now puts me at 8w1d, but we'll see about that!) and nothing. 5mins where we were given the back. No pee, no blood. I could be a crazy lady thats stole a pregnant womans urine for my test and they wouldn't know! 

I thought the doc would have at least used one of his tests when I went. My OH is getting frustrated that I seem to need someone who can confirm it to before I really believe. Forget the nausea, the sore BBs, the big ol' nipples etc - apparently I need to POAS! 

Oh - and slightly OT, but I'm having a mini congrats to myself. Its been 3 weeks today no-smoking for me since the day I found out. It's amazing how many times I've failed before and this time was the easiest thing I have done!


----------



## thislife164

BattyNora said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> Good luck hunni! i dont understand my diocs / MW. I assumed that i would have bloods at my first MW appointment and she said that i wont get them done until my 12 week scan!!! so no test was done at my 1st GP appointment, and none at my MW appointment..........how do they know i actually am preganant?!!!!!!! obv i know i am as saw my gorgeous LO at the scan but i didnt tell them about the scan! xx
> 
> I KNOW! I had my first MW appointment today (and funnily she now puts me at 8w1d, but we'll see about that!) and nothing. 5mins where we were given the back. No pee, no blood. I could be a crazy lady thats stole a pregnant womans urine for my test and they wouldn't know!
> 
> I thought the doc would have at least used one of his tests when I went. My OH is getting frustrated that I seem to need someone who can confirm it to before I really believe. Forget the nausea, the sore BBs, the big ol' nipples etc - apparently I need to POAS!
> 
> Oh - and slightly OT, but I'm having a mini congrats to myself. Its been 3 weeks today no-smoking for me since the day I found out. It's amazing how many times I've failed before and this time was the easiest thing I have done!Click to expand...

Good job Nora! :happydance: I can't believe you guys haven't got any tests done! That's so crazy!


----------



## SamiraNChris

im the same! i gave up smoking the day i found out so that was 15th november :D 1 month today woooooooop! 

its mad isnt it! i was ready for loads of bloods to be taken at my MW appointment!!!! im glad its not only my way that does that!!! bloody NHS - will do anything to cut costs lol xx


----------



## thislife164

SamiraNChris said:


> im the same! i gave up smoking the day i found out so that was 15th november :D 1 month today woooooooop!
> 
> its mad isnt it! i was ready for loads of bloods to be taken at my MW appointment!!!! im glad its not only my way that does that!!! bloody NHS - will do anything to cut costs lol xx

You ladies are wonderful! :happydance: When I went to the ER they drew about 6 viles of blood, first thing. No wonder I was tired when I left haha


----------



## BattyNora

Woop! Well done non-smokers. 

I have to admit though, there is another part of me that will be so happy to get to 12 weeks with no scan or bloods because it means there has not been anything outwardly wrong.

Now excuse me, I have to leave my garage office as the dog has just farted and its making me gag. :sick:

EDIT - has anyone else's typing/grammar/spelling been atrocious too?!? I'm writing like a 6 year old - and as I'm an editorial assitant its not great!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls, hope everyone is well...
Well, I've not managed to get on here since 2 weeks ago when I introduced myself - I've been sooooo ill! I've had flu, and now a chest infection so I'm on antibiotics... 
For the last 5 days or so I've also had terrible sickness... not sure if it's just morning sickness or if it's being made worse by my being ill - I hope so, I can't cope with it long term! I feel dreadful - I'm sick all day and finding it very hard to hold down any food until the evening, and finding it very hard to even face eating anything... my body is trying to be sick, even when there's nothing there for me to be sick... :sick:
Also (yes, I've had a pretty rubbish couple of weeks!) I had spotting for over a week, so my GP referred me for an early scan... I had that this morning (an internal scan as so early) and thankfully, everything was fine and I got to see the teeny-weeny heartbeat! :thumbup:
But yeah, I'm feeling really rubbish right now... haven't even had the energy to pick up my laptop until now... I've not got the energy for anything and feel dizzy and faint when I stand up or cough too much... gees, I hope the rest of you girls are doing better than I am! I'm also worried that if I'm over my chest infection, etc by next week - how do I cope with going back to work and being constantly sick!??!?


----------



## SiBelle

Just wanted to share the good news!!!
We had our first scan yesterday and OMG, what a rush of emotions it is to see the little cashew in there with the heart fluttering. I can't get over it! 
So, I'm further along than they expected, I guess I ovulated earlier then usual. 
HB was 167, the little bean is 1.67cm!! Everything looks great! 
Am so happy right now!!! This is really happening! 

We did announce it to my teenage stepson yesterday. His reaction was very mellow (he's 14). We asked him how he felt about it "Meh, I don't care. It's not like I have a little brother or sister right away!" I admire his laid back attitude (he's just like his dad!). 

I hope everyone's doing well. Thank you for letting me share my news with you. I can't wait to share it with our families!


----------



## thislife164

SiBelle said:


> Just wanted to share the good news!!!
> We had our first scan yesterday and OMG, what a rush of emotions it is to see the little cashew in there with the heart fluttering. I can't get over it!
> So, I'm further along than they expected, I guess I ovulated earlier then usual.
> HB was 167, the little bean is 1.67cm!! Everything looks great!
> Am so happy right now!!! This is really happening!
> 
> We did announce it to my teenage stepson yesterday. His reaction was very mellow (he's 14). We asked him how he felt about it "Meh, I don't care. It's not like I have a little brother or sister right away!" I admire his laid back attitude (he's just like his dad!).
> 
> I hope everyone's doing well. Thank you for letting me share my news with you. I can't wait to share it with our families!

So glad it went well hon!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

So many exciting things going on here- scans, appointments, quitting smoking... If you miss a few hours you miss alot of excitement!


----------



## SiBelle

TTCNumbertwo said:


> So many exciting things going on here- scans, appointments, quitting smoking... If you miss a few hours you miss alot of excitement!

I know! I can't keep up!


----------



## sequeena

Looks like I've missed a lot too. Perils of living in different time zones girls! X


----------



## pip7890

A quick hi and bye this evening ladies.

Had a busy day at work, followed by some last minute Christmas present and holiday clothes shopping. It's our Christmas meal at work tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out what excuse I'll use for not drinking. 

Answers on a postcard....!!!

Pip x


----------



## sequeena

You're on antibiotics?


----------



## pip7890

I thought about that one. But then I'd have to say why. The thing is I hate lying. A part of me wants to be honest and say 'look I'm 9 weeks (well I will be tomorrow!) pregnant'. 

However, I've made a decision not to tell my boss/team until the New Year because although they are absolutely great people, once they know about the baby they will treat me differently and I don't want that at the moment. 

Pip x


----------



## sequeena

Say you have a water infection, they do antibiotics for that don't they? Then it's not something you want to announce and isn't as easy to see like a chest infection where you'd be coughing all the time x


----------



## ericacaca

Its our staff christmas do on Friday after school. My excuse is that I'm driving, but if I wasnt driving I think I'd just say "I don't drink - completely t - total!" and see what reaction I got. Hahaha, cus they all know I like my wine, and I'll just end up saying "nah not really, I just don't fancy alcohol right now, dippy tummy!" haha. 

I am sooooo tired, we had a late night after school because of certificate evening and I was in charge of sorting music out (I'm a music teacher). I'm really glad that I told my boss I was in the early days of pregnancy because when I said I was going to go home cus I was really tired she was really supportive and didnt at all get iffy about it at all which was nice. I've told a couple of people at work, just so they're aware of stress levels and encouraging pupils to lift heavy things for me  

I get to see the doctor for the first time since the BFP tomorrow. Can't wait, I actually think my cycle started earlier than I thought as well, so I could be six weeks tomorrow! So amazing that my little pip's heart is going to start beating soon 

xxx


----------



## kristin2011

I just got home from having my blood drawn to check my HCG levels are fine. I am also taking singulair and antibiotics, because I had a sinus infection before I even found out that I was pregnant. The doc said that the meds were fine, and I'm supposed to go for an US next week and then this Friday, I will be going and having my blood drawn again to check my HCG levels again. So, hopefully everything is fine. I haven't had any sickness at all so far! Lucky me, huh? Lol, I won't brag too much cause then I will be sick for sure lol. I hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## thislife164

kristin2011 said:


> I just got home from having my blood drawn to check my HCG levels are fine. I am also taking singulair and antibiotics, because I had a sinus infection before I even found out that I was pregnant. The doc said that the meds were fine, and I'm supposed to go for an US next week and then this Friday, I will be going and having my blood drawn again to check my HCG levels again. So, hopefully everything is fine. I haven't had any sickness at all so far! Lucky me, huh? Lol, I won't brag too much cause then I will be sick for sure lol. I hope everyone is doing fine.

Glad to hear the levels are good! Now I hope I can follow in your footsteps come friday :thumbup:


----------



## thislife164

Good morning ladies! How is everyone feeling today? Another day in bed for me, hopefully the last. If the bleeding doesn't stop though, chances are I'll be here for a few more weeks. In 24 hours I'll be leaving to go get my blood drawn so I can get my levels checked again.:happydance: Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!!!!

I'm in my daily routine of watching the baby shows on TLC while eating a pear....yeah, my life :roll:


----------



## BattyNora

Sounds like an exciting life to me - what can be better of incubating your little bean!! 

I officially hate my OH....as I'm solely blaming how I feel today on him. I literally had to drag myself out of bed, take a bowl with me in the car (even though I haven't thrown up I never want to risk it with this blooming nausea!), and have had two naps already! 

Congrats on the levels Kristen!


----------



## thislife164

BattyNora said:


> Sounds like an exciting life to me - what can be better of incubating your little bean!!
> 
> I officially hate my OH....as I'm solely blaming how I feel today on him. I literally had to drag myself out of bed, take a bowl with me in the car (even though I haven't thrown up I never want to risk it with this blooming nausea!), and have had two naps already!
> 
> Congrats on the levels Kristen!

Ugh I've had those days! I'm sorry love :hugs:


----------



## mollyboo

pip7890 said:


> A quick hi and bye this evening ladies.
> 
> Had a busy day at work, followed by some last minute Christmas present and holiday clothes shopping. It's our Christmas meal at work tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out what excuse I'll use for not drinking.
> 
> Answers on a postcard....!!!
> 
> Pip x

I've told people I'm trying to lose weight and I'm worried about being 'over the limit' for driving the morning after as the police are cracking down on holiday drinkers. I also put some water in a vodka bottle and pretended to add it to lime and lemonade to throw my family off the scent. Can't wait to tell people cos this is exhausting!


----------



## curly123

Just managed a bowl of soup...been in bed for 2 days with throat infection thing....my sis has pneumonia! I've been told to stay in and keep temp down......coughing like a horse!
Good luck for tomorrow thislife not long now..
mollyboo - such a good idea about the holiday drinking 'crackdown' ha! i honestly nearly phoned someone today and told them about the bean because I'm going mad!


----------



## thislife164

curly123 said:


> Just managed a bowl of soup...been in bed for 2 days with throat infection thing....my sis has pneumonia! I've been told to stay in and keep temp down......coughing like a horse!
> Good luck for tomorrow thislife not long now..
> mollyboo - such a good idea about the holiday drinking 'crackdown' ha! i honestly nearly phoned someone today and told them about the bean because I'm going mad!

Eck stay away from your sister! Lots of cold rags to keep the temperature away, did you call your doctor and ask if you can take anything? Some times they clear you to take an infant cold medication.

And thank you love! :hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

BattyNora- I remember with DS I had to have a bag with me in the car because I puked on the way to work EVERY morning, thank heavens I seem to have much lighter m/s with this one!
thislife- I have to say, I'm a little jealous of you getting to relax all day- I bet you're out of your mind though!
Curly- I hope you feel better soon, that sounds awful!!

I already have my plan for avoiding questions about drinking. I usually drink vodka/cranberry, so I'm just going to drink cranberry juice without the vodka- I bet no one will notice! Hopefully no one offers me wine, they might be suspicious if I turn down a glass of wine!


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Well, the Christmas party went well. Hardest bit was stopping myself filling my plate with pate, prawns and smoked salmon though. I drank orange juice, declined the wine during the meal (said I'd rather eat first), persuaded the waiter to give me hot water instead of filter coffee, and refused after-dinner drinks on the grounds that I was soooo full! Worked like a dream, no-one noticed and no stress!

Thanks for your help. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Wow. Look at my ticker. The baby is now officially a foetus!!!!

Pip x


----------



## thislife164

pip7890 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Well, the Christmas party went well. Hardest bit was stopping myself filling my plate with pate, prawns and smoked salmon though. I drank orange juice, declined the wine during the meal (said I'd rather eat first), persuaded the waiter to give me hot water instead of filter coffee, and refused after-dinner drinks on the grounds that I was soooo full! Worked like a dream, no-one noticed and no stress!
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Pip x

Awesome Pip! :happydance:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Glad the party went well Pip! .... Thislife I wish I could lay in bed one whole day! I'm soo exhausted and all I do is go go go! Christmas shopping is daunting! 

Scan tomorrow morning @9:40 then appt at 10am!!!! Sooo nervous and excited! And nervous lol!


----------



## thislife164

Love_Krystal said:


> Glad the party went well Pip! .... Thislife I wish I could lay in bed one whole day! I'm soo exhausted and all I do is go go go! Christmas shopping is daunting!
> 
> Scan tomorrow morning @9:40 then appt at 10am!!!! Sooo nervous and excited! And nervous lol!

Want to trade??? I'd love to be running around all day. I have to be in Portland at 7am so we need to leave here at 6ish. I'm so excited! Blood drawn for HCG levels and then my appointment is at 8:30:happydance:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Love to trade! I'm a nanny for a 2 year old and it's impossible for me to get by without lifting him at least several times a day then just keeping up with him, he is mischevious, doing my normal acitivities/work, & taking care of DH & house! Naptime is my fav time of day on days I get to nap! 

Cool! What the time diff there? It's earlier or later? It's 8:25 pm here now ....exciting I can't wait! I pray we both get great news and see precious heartbeats!


----------



## sequeena

It's snowing a crap ton here ladies. One of my cats is having some sort of 'OMG YAY' fit in the garden :haha:

It's 2:33am here. I'm not normally up this late unless I'm suffering with my insomnia, but OH works nights and he's hoping to get out at 4am so I see no point in going to bed.


----------



## Love_Krystal

That's awesome about the snow :) flurries are like a blizzard here in the south USA lol 

It's only 11:42pm here now but dh is sleeping next to me and I'm laying here awake! All I want all day is my bed then at the end of the day when I get here I can't sleep :-/ lame!!


----------



## pip7890

Love_Krystal said:


> It's only 11:42pm here now but dh is sleeping next to me and I'm laying here awake! All I want all day is my bed then at the end of the day when I get here I can't sleep :-/ lame!!

Ditto. And it doesn't help that once I finally get over to sleep I'm up again after 2 or 3 hours to use the bathroom. I'm shattered!!!

Pip x

Ps When I post from my iPhone, the auto spellchecker always changes my name to Pop!!! Sometimes I feel I might just do that with all the baby bloat!!


----------



## BattyNora

sequeena said:


> It's snowing a crap ton here ladies. One of my cats is having some sort of 'OMG YAY' fit in the garden :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant!! My cats (and dog!) all did this last night, and again just now. It made me laugh like anything, all five of them legging it around like kids on Christmas morning!Click to expand...


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck with your appointments today Love_Krystal and thislife. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Mum2miller

goodluck today thislife!! xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

pip7890 said:


> Love_Krystal said:
> 
> 
> It's only 11:42pm here now but dh is sleeping next to me and I'm laying here awake! All I want all day is my bed then at the end of the day when I get here I can't sleep :-/ lame!!
> 
> Ditto. And it doesn't help that once I finally get over to sleep I'm up again after 2 or 3 hours to use the bathroom. I'm shattered!!!
> 
> Pip x
> 
> Ps When I post from my iPhone, the auto spellchecker always changes my name to Pop!!! Sometimes I feel I might just do that with all the baby bloat!!Click to expand...

ugh yes! I get up 6-8 times a night to pee! If I'd quit drinking water when I get up it might be less lol but i'm so darn thirsty! 

And that made me laugh really hard about you name! :) I am sick of the bloat! 

Thanks mrphyemma! I am getting ready right now! I had nightmares all night! In one of them I m/c an Octopus! Lol and I m/c it bc it had a chromosomal problem that made it have spaghetti noodles for legs lol... How insane is that? <~I'm going crazy! ..... I told DH I am a greenhouse for his little baby incubating it while it grows ... So now when I have a dumb moment we just blame it on the "greenhouse effect" :)


----------



## TaNasha

Hello ladies!!

How are we all?

My jeans just dont want to close anymore, soo i have given up and I am going to buy some maternity jeans tonight, i hope its not too early?

8 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Hey taNasha! ... Me & my jeans have good and bad days so I'm wearing a dress today lol 

Congrats on 8 weeks!!! That's awesome!


----------



## momomom

Hello! I had a scare this week with some red spotting, but I went to the doctor yesterday and they did an ultrasound and we got to see the wee little baby and its heartbeat! I have a couple tiny hematomas in there, but they aren't too worried about it. I just have to take it easy and they put me on pelvic rest (though, trust me, I've been on pelvic rest for weeks now!)

I burst into tears when I saw the heartbeat. I was so convinced that something was going to be wrong. The ultrasound tech was laughing at me because I was just a mess!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Well I had my scan! They couldn't see anything at first and I cried but said my uterus was tilted backwards so they did an internal ultrasound ..... Then there is was our little peanut with and a lovely heartbeart :) 144 bpm! It was a beautiful sound! :) And I cried again! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh but they pushed my due date back to aug 6th putting me at 6wks 6days :) I expected this though! :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Congratulations on your scans, what a wonderful experience!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

great news on the scans girl! Congrats.


----------



## Vegas Mama

Hey ladies, it sure is weird being over here from spending so much time on the TTC boards! DH and I tried for 18 months to get pregnant, with no success. Used a CLEFM, OPKs, basal temps, supplements, etc. Fertility wise we were both okay as well. 

Finally, over Thanksgiving, when we were NTNP, it happened. I didn't even think I could be pregnant, as I have no signs other than some mild cramping which I thought was my period coming. But I was eight days late, so I tested yesterday and got my BFP nice and dark within two minutes. To say I was shocked and still am is a bit of an understatement. DH doesn't know yet, I'm thinking of trying to wait and tell him at Christmas! By the looks of calculators, I should be due about August 18th.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats Vegas Mama! Anyone heard from thislife yet?


----------



## Mum2miller

nope not yet, but its only about 10 in the morning there and isnt she a fair distance from her ob?? what time was her appt?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Her blood test was at 8 am I think and she is a couple hours out so we may not hear from her for a bit... She is 2 hours behind me I think...


----------



## pip7890

Thinking of you all, even though I'm up to my neck in wrapping paper. Baby doesn't like evenings and present wrapping!!

Pip x


----------



## tjw

Hi all, please can I change my due date to August 3rd :) 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## thislife164

Hi ladies, sorry I'm so late. hard morning. My HCG levels went down by 11, I lost the baby. I hope you all have wonderful and healthy pregnancies, I'll miss you all. Thanks for everything.


----------



## tjw

So very sorry to hear that hon BIG HUGS xxxxx


----------



## Mum2miller

oh this life im so sorry, :hugs: there really isnt anything i can say. Thinking of you both.


----------



## sequeena

Thislife I am devastated for you. So so sorry. I hope you can join us again soon hun :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry Thislife. I lost my first baby at just after 8 weeks in similar circumstances. There is absolutely nothing I can say to make you both feel better. However, we are all here for you if you want to PM us and hopefully we'll see you back soon.

Big hugs.

Pip x


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw thislife I am so heart broken for you :( (((hugs))) you are in my thoughts and prayers! I will miss you! I hope we see you back here soon!


----------



## Squeeker

Aww, I am so sorry to hear that... take care of yourself and you'll be back here before you know it.

I'm pleased to say I'm 9 weeks today... and I found out a coworker of mine is right behind me at 7 weeks! She's my HR person, so I sort of had to let her know when I started having tons of appointments as she was concerned that I was sick... so today she told me that she was also expecting! It will be fun to have someone to go through this with!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

:: pokes head in :: Hi everyone, I'm new here. May I join you all? :hugs:

Doctor has given me an EDD of July 23, 2011. 

p.s. reading through some earlier posts. I'm so sorry for your loss, ThisLife. :cry::hug:


----------



## marie_wills

Thislife I'm so so sorry :( this is such sad news, I cant even begin to imagine what your going through, take care.


----------



## tidyroom

Hi Girls, Fistly can I say sorry to thislife. That must be so hard for you. Keep your chin up. 
Hope everyone else is well. This 1st tri is so difficult. Emotional and tiering stuff. I got my scan date in to day. Its on the 21 Jan. I am sooooo excited for that date to come.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm so sorry thislife, I know there isn't anything that can be said to make you feel better, but I'm thinking about you and praying for you!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on 9 weeks squeeker! :) I am seven weeks today :) but we heard the heartbeat yesterday! They gave me a couple of 3 sec video clips and I've watched them over and over ;) 

Welcome Jenna Lynn! H&h 9 mos! Just jump right in and join us! 

Tidyroom the scan will be here before you know it!! :) that's exciting! 

How is everyone feeling today? I know some of you girls have been really sick so I was just wondering if you were all feeling any better? Is everyone gettting ready for the holidays? Anyone sharing news for the holidays? We are sharing ours this weekend :)


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi krystal :hi:
Im feeling pretty crappy today just with MS constantly!! its 5 in the morning here and ive been up for a good hour being sick. sorry if tmi but the last few days i have been so windy dh has had enough of me fluffing all the time anyone else experiencing this? plus i felt like last week my weeing constantly got a little better then this week it came back full force and i have to go literally 10 mins after already going and i tend to hold out a little so its prob more 8 mins since already going, to the point of a little cramp if i dont its so frustrating! we have shared our news with our families and a couple of friends but not everyone turned out i told my best friend i was pregnant then a week later she found out she was and we are due the exact same day! HOW FUNNY!!. i didnt want to tell everyone untill 12 weeks and thats not till mid/end january but even then i dont think i will announce it as such, i prob just wont hide it but im pretty sure by then somone will have posted something on my facebook just asking how i am and not being able to help it. you know facebook! :dohh: anyway hope everyones well xx:flower::flower:


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Feeling soo tired today. Work was obnoxious, especially having to go in on a Saturday morning. 
Just noticed that I've moved into the nine week camp	:yipee:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw mumtomiller, I am sorry you've been So sick! That's aweful! I haven't had ms yet other than very mild nausea.... The past few days Ive almost fainted when I've went 4 hours without eating though, so strange! Yes I've had problems with wind as well. It's annoying bc I've never "fluffed" in front of DH which seems strange but he would faint in laughter if I ever did & I would die of embarrassment so being discreet is quite a pain (literally) it was very severe though until they told me I could take maalox max tablets. It is 1000mg of calcium carbonate (like tums) & simethicone (gasx) it works wonders! I still have a Lot of wind buy it isn't causing severe cramps anymore, it has made it easier to pass, as well as cut down the acid reflux and heartburn I've had! 

That's cool about telling people. I would wait but we were about to burst! We waited til we had our scan and saw the hb ... Tonight we told our church kids, they were thrilled! Within minutes most of the world knew via Facebook lol ... Nothing worse than a teenage with a smart phone and a Facebook! News travels very fast! It will be excitng whenever you spread your news though! It's awkward for me to make public announcements about it, we were just married in October & got pregnant the first time I ovulated! So of course the rude comments about how quick we are, make me upset, bc we both wanted a family and I am 25 not a 17 yr old child! :) we are thrilled though! This is your second child? What are you hoping for this time? Is your LO excited about the baby or does he know what's going on? 

Anywys I hope you feel better hun and get some rest! 

Congrats jenna Lynn on 9 weeks! Sorry your tired! I know that feeling! Hope you get lots of rest!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Oh mumtomillermiller I just read your signature and realized you lost your precious angel I am so sorry! Please forgive my insensitivity! I am so dense sometimes! I am so sorry! I wish you the best with this pregnancy!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I went and read your journal and I just wanna give you a big (((HUG))) I hope your sweet Miller sends this baby down with lots of angel kisses and dimples that will brighten and heal your hearts!


----------



## Mum2miller

thanks krystal, thats ok you had no real way of knowing. Please dont feel bad. I think given my history it just makes the little normal things harder to brush off ie little cramps and what not but if i remember back i prob had it all the same last time so i think i just need to try and relax. My dh and i also got married last year october and found out i was pregnant on our honeymoon it was a bit of a surprise cause i didn't think it would happen so soon after starting to try but was over the moon. he was basically conceived on our wedding night. i think its really special and who cares what anyone says, you do what is right for you xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi everyone! Hope you're all well :D I have told a couple more friends since I got my early scan on Friday, my cousins are coming for Christmas from New Zealand, can't wait for them to meet my little man and to tell them there's another on the way! My oldest cousin was proposed (and accepted!) to on the way over!! She's currentl;y with her fiance celebrating. She's supposed to be on her way to London today, but stuck in Munich!!! Hope they get here!


----------



## meerdog

Morning ladies.....how is everyone?

7 weeks today...woo hoo!

We've decided to tell our parents today and I feel sick with nerves. My parents are quite religious and old fashioned and my OH and I aren't married so really don't know what reaction to expect....I just pray they're not too upset! My in-laws live in Northern Ireland so we have to tell them by phone which I feel bad about but it can't be helped!

Got my first appointment with my midwife tomorrow which I'm excited about but a little nervous too, I have no idea what to expect. Can anyone shed some light???


----------



## marie_wills

Congratulations :) my first app was basically just for then to fill out a form with your address details etc and for them to give you some reading material, ask if youve bern pregnant before and had any complications etc and they took my blood pressure and said id here from them middle of Jan for my booking appointment. So probably won't get my 1st scan till I'm about 13 weeks.


----------



## pip7890

Hello all. 

How are you doing? Very quiet on here today so I assume you're making your last minute Christmas preparations.

I spent yesterday driving 150 miles in -6 deg celc (which was fun!) visiting family and friends dropping presents off. I was doing really well until about 6pm when I hit the 'fatigue' wall. I managed to crawl into bed at 10pm where I had disturbing dreams about having a baby for someone else!

I've had a reasonably pleasant day putting up the decorations. The nausea seems to have settled, but I think that's because I've not travelled anywhere. I'm so sick of visiting the loo I've cut back on drinking water and/or ginger and lemon. I need to watch out I don't get dehydrated though as my lips are starting to get chapped. 

My boobies had a mad half hour earlier. I thought someone was trying to tune into a radio station using my nipple as the dial! I've had two breast reductions so I'm hoping that all those sensations means I might be able to breastfeed again. I breastfed my son before the reductions and my consultant said that I wouldn't be able to breastfeed if went ahead with the reduction.

I'm looking forward to the fatigue passing. I'm normally such an active person but at the moment I feel every one of my 39 years, 11 months, 2 weeks and 6 days!!!

So what's going on in everyone's lives at the moment? What's going through your head? My thoughts mainly concern (a) am I going to m/c [seems to be at the back of my mind constantly although I've now weaned myself to only checking every second time I wipe!]; (b) should I have the flu jab; (c) will I make it to the dentist tomorrow [100 mile round trip with snow, ice and -6 deg celc temperatures forecast]; and (d) I'm starving so what should I have for tea?!!!!

Laters.

Pip x


----------



## tjw

Got apt through yesterday for first scan which is on Thursday 20th January at 2.20pm.... :happydance: 

Can't wait!!!!!!! :D

How is everyone? xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, I'm finally sitting down after a long weekend! I have been feeling pretty nauseaus all weekend, and I'm starting to worry about keeping the m/s hidden at work. I have my first appointment on thurday, so I'm really excited about that, unfortuanately my first scan isn't until January 3rd- I guess that isn't too far away, I'm just very impatient! Hope everyone is ready for Christmas, I can't believe its in less than a week!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oh pip you have a lot on your mind!!! Hope all is well know it will :)

I have injections Tuesday for my holiday in January, gonna ask about flu jabs too?!

Sickness still bad as constant nausea, had intense pain in one side and went hospital. They said my uterus was posterior, still don't know what that means though! Counting down 4 days to Xmas, 15 days to holiday, 24 days until my 12/13wk scan! Yeeeeyyyyy!!! Xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

I haven't been on as Sundays are very busy for me! Mumtomiller that is so sweet that the baby was concieved on your honeymoon...he may not be here but he will always hold a special place in your heart! I would have killed the nurses and docs tho! How angering! 

Congrats everyone on your milestones! And I'm
sorry for those who are sick and feeling bad :( you will be in my prayers! 

Babyboyle my uterus is posterior...or tipped/ tilted backwards... And my ovaries are near my back instead of front. It's not a big deal it can cause painful menstration and make sex painful in some positions for some people ... It's common as one in 3-5 women have it depending on study... I have pains on my right side sometimes. And they had to do my ultrasound intravaginally to be able to see the baby and they said it would just be harder to hear heartbeat with Doppler until after 12 weeks or so around the time the growth of it pushes it foward into a front position. Everyone in my family has this, the only complaint is back pain during labor :) just thought I'd share! 

I'll be back tomorrow and hopefully be able to share my scan pic in a day or two :)


----------



## Mum2miller

Love_Krystal said:


> I haven't been on as Sundays are very busy for me! Mumtomiller that is so sweet that the baby was concieved on your honeymoon...he may not be here but he will always hold a special place in your heart! I would have killed the nurses and docs tho! How angering!
> 
> Congrats everyone on your milestones! And I'm
> sorry for those who are sick and feeling bad :( you will be in my prayers!
> 
> Babyboyle my uterus is posterior...or tipped/ tilted backwards... And my ovaries are near my back instead of front. It's not a big deal it can cause painful menstration and make sex painful in some positions for some people ... It's common as one in 3-5 women have it depending on study... I have pains on my right side sometimes. And they had to do my ultrasound intravaginally to be able to see the baby and they said it would just be harder to hear heartbeat with Doppler until after 12 weeks or so around the time the growth of it pushes it foward into a front position. Everyone in my family has this, the only complaint is back pain during labor :) just thought I'd share!
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow and hopefully be able to share my scan pic in a day or two :)

i also have a retroverted uterus, same thing with me and scans. but by 12 weeks it made no difference.


----------



## SamiraNChris

Morning everyone!!! finally a spare minute where I can get on here!!!!!!!!! its chucking it with snow so work is dead! the phone is dead, no one is coming in and nothing to do!! so bnb all day! and a chance to update my blog!!! ive been useless been so busy past couple of weeks

Thisiflife i cannot believe it!! i am so so sorry for you and your OH! please keep in contact (il see you on facebook chat no doubt :) and hopefully we will see you again in here soon!!! 

Congrats to everyone else! i finally got my 12 week scan date through - 11th january! so frigging excited! this week is going to drag at work i know it! plus i have just come down with a cold and sore throat so feeling pretty crappy!!! 

How is everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I'm a raspberry today- yay!!!


----------



## tootsiegb

Bye girls, it looks like i wont be joining you now. I started to miscarry on saturday. Hope you all have fantastic pregnancies. Tootsie xx


----------



## MissFish

Wanted to check in with this thread, it's been a little while! So sorry again Tootsiegb, 

How is everyone feeling??

Things are okay over here, nausea lasting basically all day & night, but definitley worse at night. I usually just make myself go to bed so I don't have to deal with it. Also having pretty bad aversion to food in general. Fruit loops are about the only thing I can stomach! haha..thank goodness for prenatals! Hopefully week 7 will be better than week 6!! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day getting ready for Christmas this weekend!! :)


----------



## Jenna Lynn

:hangwashing:
Doing some chores and I've just made some lovely eggs-in-a-basket for a late lunch - where a hole is cut from the middle of a piece of bread and fried in a pan with an egg nestled in there. Yummy!!
Still very tired today. Sweet SO kept me up last night for some frisky action and I'm feeling a bit sore in my pelvic area now. Is this normal? (We did go at it, ahem, three times.) :shy:

Sorry if TMI! :hugs2:

Edit: Oh no, Tootsie :cry: Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Hi everyone, such sad news tootsie :hugs: xx


Well i just feel awful all the time at the minute constant sickly feeling and sooooo tired im ready for my bed by 6pm!!:sleep: Im not complaining though i would just worry if i wasnt getting any symptoms.

Hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Was a bit naughty today and had some rather delicious brie cheese, which is apparently on the 'forbidden' list! LOL :D Feeling fine, still tired, not easy with a wee one.... mumoftwoboys, I guess that's doubled for you!!


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Not so bad as mine arnt that wee, 7 & 9 im just feeling a little guilty not spending the time i should be with them because im too knackard lol x


----------



## Jenna Lynn

*Mark&Annie*, mmm, brie. I was a bit naughty and had a tiny sip of blackberry brandy two days ago. God it was heavenly! :haha:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw I'm sorry tootsie :( 

I'm sorry you've all been sick... Thus far I've just had very mild nausea! My mom was very sick when she was pregnant but I think it kicked in later so I am praying it will pass me by and not show up at all! 

I've just been veryyy exhausted and moody ... I am usually hyper active! So emotional!! Poor DH has been a dear but I'm afraid He is going to bite his toungue off before this is all over! Haha I get so ill if I am hungry or tired! 

I am off work today though bc the little boy I nanny for has the flu and his mom is a nurse and took off so I wouldn't be exposed (thank God!) so I've been able to catch up on some house work :) the extra bedroom has been my craft room and closet and now that I had just gotten it set up I am having to move all my things to the garage to redecorate for baby :) Its so exciting though!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mumof twoboys said:


> Not so bad as mine arnt that wee, 7 & 9 im just feeling a little guilty not spending the time i should be with them because im too knackard lol x

Aw, hopefully second tri will come sooner than you think and you can feel normal again :D

I am looking forward to a tiny bit of Champagne on Christmas Eve, I've been soooo good, I think 'we' deserve it :haha:


----------



## pip7890

tootsiegb said:


> Bye girls, it looks like i wont be joining you now. I started to miscarry on saturday. Hope you all have fantastic pregnancies. Tootsie xx

I am so sorry to hear your news Tootsie.

Take care.

Pip x


----------



## sequeena

tootsiegb said:


> Bye girls, it looks like i wont be joining you now. I started to miscarry on saturday. Hope you all have fantastic pregnancies. Tootsie xx

I am so sorry Tootsie, I hope to see you again very soon :hugs:

Girls can you please get me gizmo from the gremlins? He's just so damn CUTE!


----------



## marie_wills

So sorry tootsie :( you poor thing :(


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

So sorry tootsie!

I'm with the rest of you on symptoms, nauseaus, tired, and feeling like ds is going to destroy my house becuase I can't keep up with him right now, oh well, I'm sure my house will look nice again in a few years


----------



## sequeena

I want my ticker to change because I now have a raspberry :D


----------



## snoopymama

I would like to join you guys. I have my first doc appt tomorrow but it is just a nurse visit to get weighed and do medical history, blood tests and all that stuff. By my own calculations I have an EDD of 9 Aug 2011. I am sure they will tell me for sure tomorrow and if not then next appt I'm sure. Such a cute name for this group too.


----------



## neffie

Ladies, you can take me off the list...I lost my pregnancy at a little over 5 weeks. :cry:....still can't believe it! this was our first...

Good luck to each of you! I hope and pray that none of you ever have to go through what I've gone through the last couple of days...:hugs:


----------



## snoopymama

neffie said:


> Ladies, you can take me off the list...I lost my pregnancy at a little over 5 weeks. :cry:....still can't believe it! this was our first...
> 
> Good luck to each of you! I hope and pray that none of you ever have to go through what I've gone through the last couple of days...:hugs:

Oh my...I am so sorry to hear that. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## MissFish

Jenna Lynn said:


> :hangwashing:
> Doing some chores and I've just made some lovely eggs-in-a-basket for a late lunch - where a hole is cut from the middle of a piece of bread and fried in a pan with an egg nestled in there. Yummy!!
> Still very tired today. Sweet SO kept me up last night for some frisky action and I'm feeling a bit sore in my pelvic area now. Is this normal? (We did go at it, ahem, three times.) :shy:
> 
> Sorry if TMI! :hugs2:
> 
> Edit: Oh no, Tootsie :cry: Our prayers are with you.

Our family calls those Birdnests :thumbup: YUM!! I'm nervous to eat them with the yolk runny though. Do you cook them all the way through?? I love eggs and can't stand them well done :brat:

..Brie also sounds delish!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Just got back from my early scan. Only 5 weeks and 5 days, but scan suggested a couple more days than that. I had the internal ultrasound. She showed us the baby shock just looked like a blob lol and then showed us the OTHER BABY! That's right, twins! We were so so shocked but are over the moon! She said it was probably too early to see heart beat but one of the babies had a little flicker. The other didn't yet but she said it was the correct size, so I go back in 2 weeks to check they both beating well. I can't believe it! I'm so happy! Anyone else found out they having twins?

We have no twins on either side so very very shocked! So good to see that heart beat, will be better when we see 2!


----------



## pip7890

TTC DH FIFO said:


> Just got back from my early scan. Only 5 weeks and 5 days, but scan suggested a couple more days than that. I had the internal ultrasound. She showed us the baby shock just looked like a blob lol and then showed us the OTHER BABY! That's right, twins! We were so so shocked but are over the moon! She said it was probably too early to see heart beat but one of the babies had a little flicker. The other didn't yet but she said it was the correct size, so I go back in 2 weeks to check they both beating well. I can't believe it! I'm so happy! Anyone else found out they having twins?
> 
> We have no twins on either side so very very shocked! So good to see that heart beat, will be better when we see 2!

Wow! Congratulations.

Pip x


----------



## DarlingMe

TTC DH FIFO that is great! I was googling twins last night just thinking about them for some reason! I always picture twins but I think its just a cute little dream. So excited for you! There is a twins & multiples forum too that might have some good advice. Glad to hear ur scan went well!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh I'm quite jealous! LOL, I really wanted twins, PMSL, I'd probably regret it if I did, wow what a handful!!


----------



## Mumof twoboys

Mark&Annie said:


> Aw, hopefully second tri will come sooner than you think and you can feel normal again :D
> 
> I am looking forward to a tiny bit of Champagne on Christmas Eve, I've been soooo good, I think 'we' deserve it :haha:

Hope so hun, i think it will because the weeks are going really fast for me with it being xmas! Enjoy your Champers dont think i will be indulging as everything is turning my stomach just looking at it, including chocolate:growlmad: What the hell is that all about i love chocolate!!! xx


----------



## TaNasha

Hello ladies!

I told work today, eeek! Now i really hope nothing goes wrong!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wow TTC DH FIFO, thats so exciting!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttc dh FIFO! That's so exciting! Congratulations! 

TaNasha I hope everything continues to go well! Just keep your chin up and take care of you :) when is your next scan?


----------



## pip7890

TaNasha said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I told work today, eeek! Now i really hope nothing goes wrong!

How did they take the news? I'm really nervous about telling my work. 

Pip x


----------



## marie_wills

TTC DH FIFO said:


> Just got back from my early scan. Only 5 weeks and 5 days, but scan suggested a couple more days than that. I had the internal ultrasound. She showed us the baby shock just looked like a blob lol and then showed us the OTHER BABY! That's right, twins! We were so so shocked but are over the moon! She said it was probably too early to see heart beat but one of the babies had a little flicker. The other didn't yet but she said it was the correct size, so I go back in 2 weeks to check they both beating well. I can't believe it! I'm so happy! Anyone else found out they having twins?
> 
> We have no twins on either side so very very shocked! So good to see that heart beat, will be better when we see 2!

Wow thats amazing news ;) congratulations :D how exciting!

I've had the date through for my booking appointment , 14th January Ill be around 11+5 then, hopefully the scan will be the week after :) all being well .


----------



## angie79

hi girls

sorry for my absence - had a hard couple of weeks
had a bleed for 3 days around 5+4 so went for a early scan at 5+6 which showed a gest sack and tiny weeny bit of yolk but nothing else so they re scheduled for 2 weeks later - i wont lie the worry is terrible and i felt it hard to function - so come scan day today and after having hardly any symptoms only tiredness and constipation i was convinced we would see nothing and to my shock there it was measuring 18mm and 3 days ahead with a tiny beating heart - to say i'm shocked is a understatement but i now finally feel that this pregnancy is here too stay :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









scan 2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh Angie that's fantastic!!! So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Wonderful news Angie, I'm sorry you had to go through such a rough couple of weeks, but I'm sure seeing that heartbeat was an instant cure!


----------



## SiBelle

thislife164 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I'm so late. hard morning. My HCG levels went down by 11, I lost the baby. I hope you all have wonderful and healthy pregnancies, I'll miss you all. Thanks for everything.

Am so so sorry to hear this...


----------



## natalie85

sequeena said:


> tootsiegb said:
> 
> 
> Bye girls, it looks like i wont be joining you now. I started to miscarry on saturday. Hope you all have fantastic pregnancies. Tootsie xx
> 
> I am so sorry Tootsie, I hope to see you again very soon :hugs:
> 
> Girls can you please get me gizmo from the gremlins? He's just so damn CUTE!Click to expand...

I got gizmo for Christmas few years ago sooooo cute sings and dances!!


----------



## natalie85

Hi everyone!! 
How are u? Sorry to see some loses!! Glad everyone is feeling ill well it's a good thing really isn't it!!??!! 
I am permenatly exhausted never known anything like it!!! I still feel sick most of time but still no actual sickness, I do think I would feel better if I was sick tho!!! I think I'm coming down with something now!! 
What do u all think about getting flu jab? I'm booked in to have it jan! 
I'm also getting lots of pins and needles in my hands anyone else?? And random itching??!!!
My hands are soooo dry and cracked from washing them so much as everyone at work is Ill!!!


----------



## Mel S

Had early scan today at 7+1 as IUI conception, just the one little bean there but has a nice heartbeat so fingers crossed the bean is there to stay!


----------



## pip7890

Gee whizz Coalie. I was just thinking about you and up you pop. I've clearly got previously unrecognised conjuring skills!

The nausea seems to be settling down now to mid-afternoon through to bedtime, so that's good. No actual sickness but once or twice it's come up and gone back down again if you know what I mean.

I feel every one of my years and some at the moment. I've got no energy but I'm hoping it will pass once I have a few days off work over Christmas and my fortnight in Egypt in January.

The bloatedness is there in force. I'm a couple of stone overweight (5'5" and 12st 10lb). I've put no weight on in the pregnancy so far, but my waist has gone up a couple of dress sizes with bloat. I feel so unattractive at the moment. My skin is really sensitive at the moment and so I've found it hard to epilate. It's also very dry, including my scalp and hands. I can't wait to start glowing.

I had the flu jab today. I was in two minds about it but now it's been done I feel a lot better. I'm more scared of catching flu (particularly given I'm going to be doing a lot of flying in January) than the potential side-effects, if any, of the jab.

My only real concern at the moment is my BP. I'm normally 110/70, but at my booking appointment I was 138/78 and today I was 150/80. One to watch I think. Perhaps it will help if I get back to the gym once I've seen the midwife next week.

Still no news on a dating scan. Hopefully it will happen before my holiday - I'll be 12w 6d the day we fly out.

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

Wow!!! Can't believe u haven't had a dating scan appointment yet!!I would chase them up on that!!!
I wish I had a bit more time off over Christmas 2 days doesn't seem enough!!! 
I am also feeling very bloated and unattractive look a lot fatter than normal ( i am also overweight!) I wear whites at work I look like the Michelin man!! (thingy made up of White tires haha!) I haven't put on weight either yet
I have to say my nausea seems to be evening through to mid morning Although I have found starburst sweets fab!! Hmmmm won't be long till I put that weight on haha!!
I'm glad I'm having the flu jab just want it a lot sooner as everyone around me seems to be dropping down with it!! I'm going to Docs tomorrow as think I may have a urine infection!! 
Ooo u will need to keep an eye on bp, you can buy a monitoring device so u can keep an eye on it at home!!!

I know we should be enjoying this part of being preg but I must say I find myself scared still!!!


----------



## natalie85

Also I told my work early on as my job includes lots of lifting at on feet all day
They were awesome did a risk assessment straight away I get help I had to tell members of the team as they were complaining about me and having to lift bits for me!! 
Now they know they are all lovely and understand most of time!! 
Only downside was well someone told someone else and with me giving up smoking apparently everyone knows which is hard to deal with :(


----------



## SummerMommy2B

*Hello Ladies! In case you are worried about M/C like I am... *
I was convinced I had a missed miscarriage. I had horrible cramps and all PG symptoms were gone. Please don't stress, because I wasted my time being so paranoid! (In case the same thing has happened to you)
Went in for my u/s today... Baby was 1.77cm measuring 8+2 which is further along then my LMP predicted. Strong heartbeat! Very relieved... 

Just wanted to share this cute big headed gummy bear of an update (U/S Dec 21, 2010)

https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/7325/smallh.jpg


----------



## Smallmcfry

Can I join? I got my confirmed date today. EDD July 25th!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi all, just wanted to update with my scan pic!!
 



Attached Files:







7.4weeksNEW1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Thanks everyone!

I am really quite worried when I think about having 2 babies.. but I do feel very lucky and blessed. Hubby is very supportive and he is more excited than me i think lol I am lucky i have such wonderful parents and in-laws coz I am going to need a lot of help! I just cant wait for 2 weeks when I will hopefully get to see my two little heart beats.

So much fun hearing about other peoples experiences with their pregnancy..
Anyone have any tips for morning sickness? I have tried having some crackers before getting out of bed but that just isn't working anymore! Also, does anyone know when I will start to show with twins? 

xoxo


----------



## sequeena

Posting this everywhere... these babies need all the good thoughts they can get x

Can you guys send some good thoughts to my friend? She had to have a c-section today, her cervix was short (and other factors) and her twin daughters were born at 23 weeks gestation. They're in NICU, red, wriggly and seem to be doing ok so far. They are miracle IVF babies x


----------



## pip7890

sequeena said:


> Posting this everywhere... these babies need all the good thoughts they can get x
> 
> Can you guys send some good thoughts to my friend? She had to have a c-section today, her cervix was short (and other factors) and her twin daughters were born at 23 weeks gestation. They're in NICU, red, wriggly and seem to be doing ok so far. They are miracle IVF babies x

Lots of positive energy on it's way from Yorkshire. Keep us posted. 

Pip x


----------



## Mum2miller

Sequeena, thinking of your friend and sending many prayers that her tiny babies make it through this very hard fight. lots of love xx 


i have another scan tomorrow so nervous but hoping all goes well before xmas! i would hate to have bad news 2 days before christmas but i am sure everything will be fine its just another peace of mind scan so FXED


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Beautiful scan pictures Kylarsmom!

Sequeena, your friend an her precious babies will be in my prayers.

Same as usual for me, I put on my sea bands today and they seem to be taking the edge off the m/s, at least I haven't thrown up yet today!


----------



## Mum2miller

does anyone else feel like they are starting to show, i feel huge atm but i didnt lose any weight after i had miller only 6 months ago plus i think any second pregnancy you show sooner. would love to see some other peoples pics

just to see the difference i put my same pjs on from the earlier photo...
https://d.imagehost.org/t/0064/DSCF0741.jpghttps://d.imagehost.org/t/0657/IMG_0382.jpg

3 - 4 weeks / 8 +1 weeks​


----------



## TaNasha

I also think i am showing! None of my jeans fit anymore so i bought some maternity pants and i LOVE them, i dont think i will ever wear anything else, they are soooooo comfy!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'm not showing, and I don't intend to for a bloody long time thank you kindly! If I do I know it's bloat or too many pies! Got some news black denim jeans from new look, didn't mean to but i got slightly stretchy ones so when I do get a belly, reckon they'll do me as maternity pants too!


----------



## ericacaca

I don't think I'm showing, my boobs are huge though! haha, I was really bloated last week - but thank goodness thats past! My smallest jeans still fit which is nice. It might be down to the fact that I've felt AWFUL over the past few days.... I had tonsilitus, and couldnt be prescribed anything for it! Adding on the flu symptoms and then the pregnancy tiredness and nausea it was the worst I have ever ever ever felt! I've only just been able to get out and about again. 

I had no breakfast this morning, went out shopping and was sooooo hungry and I was naughty and bought a hamburger from McDonalds.... but afterwards I was so full up and felt so sick! 

I think MS is on its way. But I've not been sick ever since I've had my gall bladder removed....? Has anyone else had theirs removed and had MS or not? Cus the gall bladder stores condensed bile and all mine is just in the intestine now... sorry if tmi... not sure if that makes it harder to actually be sick!?

Hmmmm xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm not showing yet, but the jeans are starting to feel tight, all my work clothes are still fine though. I hope I can make it a little while longer, I'd like to be able to tell people I'm pregnant before they figure it out by looking at me, ha ha!

ericacaca- I have no idea about the gall bladder, but thats a really interesting theory!


----------



## pip7890

I'm definitely bigger around the middle but it's all bloat. From what I've read the first 'bump' we see is actually all our intestines that have been pushed upwards by the growing uterus. Nice!!

I'm prone to stretch marks and I've got some lovely bright red ones across my lower tummy already. I've not put weight on so I guess they're all pregnancy related.

Boobs have probably gone up half a size, but they don't look that big compared to my bloat.

Pip x


----------



## marie_wills

sequeena said:


> Posting this everywhere... these babies need all the good thoughts they can get x
> 
> Can you guys send some good thoughts to my friend? She had to have a c-section today, her cervix was short (and other factors) and her twin daughters were born at 23 weeks gestation. They're in NICU, red, wriggly and seem to be doing ok so far. They are miracle IVF babies x

Fingers crossed for your friend and her little ones :) hopefully they'll be getting bigger and stronger by the minute :)


----------



## sequeena

I'm only showing because of bloat. I'm not skinny so I won't show properly for another few weeks.


----------



## pip7890

Morning

I've woken up with a right miserable head on. I'm 10 weeks today so should be celebrating that I've made it 25% of the way without any scares. I've had regular nausea, sore boobs, wind, constipation, bloat, tiredness etc, but now I'm thinking I've made it all up! I'm a couple of stone overweight and I just look fatter, rather than pregnant. I've not heard anything about a scan date yet and I worry that when I go they'll tell me I've had a mmc. Totally irrational I know but i just feel so low. 

I'd ordered a Doppler for my OH for Christmas. I was really looking forward to trying to hear the hb. Blooming thing is stuck between here and Amazon and doubtful it will be delivered before Saturday :-(

Sorry for the moan. You know how it is sometimes. 

On the plus side I know my DS and OH love me very much. 

Pip x


----------



## Mum2miller

i Had another scan today. the sonographer was a bitch with no feelings what so ever but there was a nice healthy growing bub a little bigger than my dates with a heart beat so the important stuff went well. just a shame i couldnt enjoy it cause of the lady. hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mark&Annie

It's bizarre people like that do that job! It should be a requirement to be a kind sensitive human being!


----------



## Aaisrie

I hate sonographers like that... When I went for my early scan I had the same thing and came home in tears, some of them seem to be devoid of emotions.

I've had super bloat from 6w :) this was me last week at 9 +4 I'm quite narrow framed so I don't think my organs have anywhere to go!!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/0e142cd4.jpg

Got my booking in today - scary :s


----------



## natalie85

Aw pip sorry your feeling rubbish I keep getting days like that!!!! Speak to your midwife or doctors have a good moAn!!!
Mumtomiller sorry u had a bad scan but least important stuff was there!!!
I'm feeling rubbish today very sick dizzy tired I had flu jab yest so arm hurts too!! I am really wishing I wasn't at work!!! I'm getting weird looks for a eating so much b eating salt and vinegar crisps with a bounty!!! Yum yum!!!


----------



## TaNasha

looks like a proper bump to me Aaisrie!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sorry MumtoMiller about your scan, I wonder why a miserable person would become an ultrasound tech. Sorry too to all the ladies feeling miserable- I have my doctors appt. this afternoon and I haven't kept any food down in two days, I'm going to be begging for some medication- do you think they'll give me any???


----------



## natalie85

Quick question I have the iPhone with apps on pregnancy like what to expect and a few others u put details in like when you are due but the weeks on it are strange like for me I am week 10 :-D and it will say week 10 but in brackets say week 11 and goes to week 11 for info!!?? Im very confused by it!!!


----------



## natalie85

Ttcnumber2 I doubt they will as your body has fat etc stored for baby's development so doesn't matter so much if u can't keep food down unless it goes on for quite a while I think thats what friends have been told previously!!!


----------



## natalie85

Aaisire that is quite a bump, are u sure on your dates??


----------



## momomom

I got to see my little bean again the other day. The midwife couldn't get the heartbeat on the doppler because my uterus is tipped, so she snuck in the ultrasound machine and we got to see the little flutter of the heartbeat again! I didn't cry hysterically this time though. 

I've just started to show this past week. I'm not skinny by any means, but my stomach has always been pretty flat and it's gone positively convex in the past few days. It's a good thing we're telling our families tomorrow. I don't think I could hide it any longer.


----------



## Mum2miller

coalie said:


> Quick question I have the iPhone with apps on pregnancy like what to expect and a few others u put details in like when you are due but the weeks on it are strange like for me I am week 10 :-D and it will say week 10 but in brackets say week 11 and goes to week 11 for info!!?? Im very confused by it!!!

i have the same app and it does that 2 me too and did with my last pregnancy i guess cause it count 0 weeks 3 days and week 1 it just goes on like that. so technically you are in week 11 of your pregnancy i believe


----------



## Mum2miller

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Sorry MumtoMiller about your scan, I wonder why a miserable person would become an ultrasound tech. Sorry too to all the ladies feeling miserable- I have my doctors appt. this afternoon and I haven't kept any food down in two days, I'm going to be begging for some medication- do you think they'll give me any???

they gave me zofran last time and maxolon i think the max didnt work but the zofran did a little but i didnt take them till after 12 weeks when the baby is fairly developed they say it is safe but if you can hold off i would. however if you cant even keep water down they might need to put you on a drip with some fluids so talk to your doc about it if your worried . feel better


----------



## pip7890

coalie said:


> Aw pip sorry your feeling rubbish I keep getting days like that!!!! Speak to your midwife or doctors have a good moAn!!!
> Mumtomiller sorry u had a bad scan but least important stuff was there!!!
> I'm feeling rubbish today very sick dizzy tired I had flu jab yest so arm hurts too!! I am really wishing I wasn't at work!!! I'm getting weird looks for a eating so much b eating salt and vinegar crisps with a bounty!!! Yum yum!!!

Hi Coalie

I had the flu jab on Tuesday. My arm doesn't hurt but yesterday I started up with a fever, headache and dry cough. Last night I noticed that every time i coughed i produced cervical mucus which was slightly dirty - defo not red, but not distinct brown either. I've got no cramps and have spent the night worrying about what it all means. 

I have been having abnormal smears for the last 3 years and the nurse says I have cervical erosions. I've done a bit of googling and it looks like pregnancy hormones can make erosions worse. I'm going to call my EPAU when they open just for some advice. 

Hopefully, the low mood, headache, cough etc is just a reaction to the flu jab and the bleeding is my erosion. 

I wish so much that I could innocently enjoy this pregnancy but at the moment all the things that can go wrong are at the forefront of my mind. 

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

Hi pip, im wondering if maybe had a reaction to flu jab, it's very red and well a large swelling round where was injected!! Other than that maybe a bit of a cold since having it, I don't think ive noticed anything else but to be honest I have been walking around Like a zombie!!! 
My dry hands are a lot worse when I move them they crack open creams are stinging!! 
It would be amazing to go through pregnancy without out all this worry but they say once you have miscarriage you lose the innocence or even ignorance I guess we are preparing even more for all the worries our little beans are going to cause us in the future!!!! X


----------



## pip7890

Not a good 24 hours. 

When I coughed last night and this morning I had cm with smudges of blood in it. By lunchtime my temp was 38.1 and a few hours later I had to wipe four times before all the bloody cm had gone. 

I went to the hospital and gynie said cervix was closed, it was old blood from uterus (although looked red to me) and that 70% of pregnant women bleed in first trimester. She swabbed me internally for infection. She said I was presenting with flu symptoms so swabbed my nose and throat. 

I've had more bloody cm, but it's not every time I wipe. Only appears when I've been cough. That said, last time I wiped there were two very small clots (mm in size). 

It's out of my hands now. I can only hope baby sticks. I need to focus on giving the family I have the Christmas they deserve. 

Pip x


----------



## Emma 21

im due the 11th july


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, had my first appointment yesterday, everything went really well and my doctor is on board with a VBAC! They perscribed me Zofran, but I can't tell if its working or not, I'm pretty sure that I'm just throwing up the pill before my body can absorb it. I have to call the day after Christmas to see if they want me in the hospital to get an iv drip- what a great Christmas this will be!!! DH and DS just left to go to church and then out to dinner with family, I'm sitting here with my puke bucket and my dog, ha ha! I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas, I'm sure I'll enjoy it even though I'm not feeling the best!


----------



## sequeena

Merry Christmas :hugs:


----------



## natalie85

Aw pip!!! I'm sooooo hoping everything is ok for you!! Keep me informed!!! It sounds like u are just disturbing something when u cough!!! Have you had any pain?? 
Really thinking if u!!!

Ttcnumber2 I'm glad they have given u something!! Let's home you don't have to go to hospital although if u do least will make u a bit better!!!!

Happy Christmas everyone!!!!! X


----------



## pip7890

Merry Christmas everyone

Thanks Coalie. My tummy hurts from coughing at the moment. On the plus side, it's brown blood in the cm now so fingers crossed everything is settling down. Just wish this darn coughing would go away. 

Hope everyone feels better soon. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hello Emma!

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

Lots of lemon and honey! Ice cream will soothe sore throat hope u feel better!!!


----------



## DarlingMe

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, had my first appointment yesterday, everything went really well and my doctor is on board with a VBAC! They perscribed me Zofran, but I can't tell if its working or not, I'm pretty sure that I'm just throwing up the pill before my body can absorb it. I have to call the day after Christmas to see if they want me in the hospital to get an iv drip- what a great Christmas this will be!!! DH and DS just left to go to church and then out to dinner with family, I'm sitting here with my puke bucket and my dog, ha ha! I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas, I'm sure I'll enjoy it even though I'm not feeling the best!

They make a disolving tablet that you can put on/under your tongue. It is absorbed pretty instantly. I got it a couple years ago when I was on a strong antibiotic. It starts working in about 10 minutes. I hope the zofran works for you! I thought about staying home earlier today too.I got sick yesterday and have been pretty queasy the past 2 weeks. I hope it doesnt get any worse!


----------



## sequeena

For those who were following my friend's twins progress (they were born via c section at 23 weeks), Tabitha passed away at 3am on December 24th in her mother's arms :cry:


----------



## Mum2miller

my thoughts go out to them, nothing compares to losing a baby and for it to be on christmas eve is just cruel. i hope their Angel is watching over their other little girl and will help make her stronger. xx


----------



## marie_wills

Oh sequeena that's so sad :( poor women, I can't even begin to imagine the pain she must be feeling. How is her sister doing?


----------



## sequeena

Thank you both, I too can only imagine how much pain they're in :cry: Sarah is doing well but not stable apparently... gosh I hope the little mite makes it.


----------



## pip7890

Sending the family positive energy Sequeena. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I'll keep it brief but I've had a really bad bleed and clots throughout Christmas Day. I went to hospital again last night. They said my cervix was closed (as it was when I went to hospital Christmas Eve). A pregnancy test showed faint positive and my uterus was presenting as 'pregnant'. The clots didn't contain any products and my cramps have been at 2 out of 10 on my pain threshold (although I do have a high threshold). 

I'm going back in to hospital now for a scan in an hour to see what's going on. I'll keep you posted. 

Pip x


----------



## marie_wills

pip7890 said:


> I'll keep it brief but I've had a really bad bleed and clots throughout Christmas Day. I went to hospital again last night. They said my cervix was closed (as it was when I went to hospital Christmas Eve). A pregnancy test showed faint positive and my uterus was presenting as 'pregnant'. The clots didn't contain any products and my cramps have been at 2 out of 10 on my pain threshold (although I do have a high threshold).
> 
> I'm going back in to hospital now for a scan in an hour to see what's going on. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Pip x

Fingers crossed all is well, good luck with the scan Pip :)


----------



## sequeena

pip7890 said:


> I'll keep it brief but I've had a really bad bleed and clots throughout Christmas Day. I went to hospital again last night. They said my cervix was closed (as it was when I went to hospital Christmas Eve). A pregnancy test showed faint positive and my uterus was presenting as 'pregnant'. The clots didn't contain any products and my cramps have been at 2 out of 10 on my pain threshold (although I do have a high threshold).
> 
> I'm going back in to hospital now for a scan in an hour to see what's going on. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Pip x

Fingers crossed hun hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Not good news I'm afraid. The baby has died. I've been sent home to let things progress naturally. I'll be rescanned in 10 days. 

Thank you all for your support. Hopefully I'll be back soon. Wishing you all the best in your pregnancies. Please don't stress. I promise you that most pregnancies have great outcomes. Clearly my little one just didn't have what it needed to make the distance. 

I always thought I was having a girl as this pregnancy caused me more trouble than with my son. I'm sure my angel daughter will be well looked after by my angel son Samuel who died in the womb 15 years ago. 

Love to you all. 

Karen x


----------



## sequeena

Pip I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs: Take good care of yourself hun, I hope to see you back here again very soon xxx


----------



## pip7890

Thank you. I'll probably still lurk to see how all you lovely ladies are getting on. 

Take care. 

Pip x


----------



## tjw

Aw pip, so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Pip, I'm so sorry dear, I hope there will be good news for you in the near future.

Sequeena, my heart goes out to your friend, and I will keep little Sarah in my prayers (that's my sister's name)


----------



## BabyBoyle

Pip - so sorry for your loss :( *hugs*

Wondered where this thread went!!

I broke up with OH today, gonna do this on my own now x


----------



## TaNasha

Pip i am so sorry xxxx 

Babyboyle i am sure you will do great being a single mummy x

hello other ladies!

I have a scan again tomorrow, i am both nervous and excited!


----------



## natalie85

Pip I am sooooo sorry for your loss!!! Big hugs!!! Stay in touch!!! Xx


----------



## natalie85

BabyBoyle said:


> Pip - so sorry for your loss :( *hugs*
> 
> Wondered where this thread went!!
> 
> I broke up with OH today, gonna do this on my own now x

Good for u Hun!!! Big hugs!! X


----------



## Aaisrie

Pip so sorry for your loss, hope you're back real soon. Can't imagine how heartbreaking this must be for you :(


----------



## marie_wills

I'm so so sorry pip :( it's just awful, you poor thing :( take care and dont give up and hopefully you'll be back here before you know it.


----------



## TaNasha

Hi Ladies, just wanted to share my scan photo! Baby was moving and everything looks perfect! Next scan is again in 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Veldhoven-20101227-00047.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## angie79

TaNasha said:


> Hi Ladies, just wanted to share my scan photo! Baby was moving and everything looks perfect! Next scan is again in 2 weeks.

oh wow hun thats amazing :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Pip I am so sorry to read of your sad news. xx
I think I may be starting to miscarry too. I have had some blood when I wipe. This started last night and is still happening. I hadn't had any bleeding since that first time 3 weeks ago so was beginning to feel confident about going for my viability scan on Wednesday. Then this happened. The EPAU is closed until Wednesday so there isn't really anything I can do until then. I'm terrified that this is the end. :(


----------



## Squeeker

Hey everyone!

It's been a crazy few days for me, but all in a good way!

I ordered a doppler for DH for Christmas and it arrived on Wednesday. DH and I were able to hear our little one's heartbeat that evening at only 9.5 weeks :cloud9:

That evening we had DH's work Christmas party and MS really, really started to kick in. I wasn't sick, but I was gagging all evening. Thankfully I was able to hold it together during the actual party!

Thursday morning we made the 8-hr trek to our hometown to spend Christmas with our families. Since we decided to tell my parents on Christmas morning, I made up an elaborate story about having a bladder infection and being on antibiotics to throw them off as I wasn't drinking. It totally, completely worked, and my family was completely floored when we told them Christmas morning! 

We did Christmas with DH's family on Boxing Day morning (yesterday) and they, too, had absolutely NO idea that we were expecting. Again, the reaction was wonderful! To top it off, DH was asked to stand in his sister's upcoming wedding :happydance:

Since then we have been telling all the friends and family we've seen, as we won't see most of them again until April. Aside from a few snooty relatives, the response has been so overwhelmingly positive and supportive... it truly has been the best Christmas ever :cloud9:

I'm now 10+3 and I've been simply exhausted... I slept a full 11.5 hours last night. DH has been great about getting up with the dogs and letting me sleep. What would I do without him?!

I hope everyone else is having a great Christmas!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

TaNasha- beautiful pic, you must be so happy! I have a week to wait...

Mrphyemma- I'll keep you in my prayers, I know the wait until Wednesday will be agonizing!

Squeeker, sounds like you had a great Christmas, we sure did and I hope everyone else did as well!


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies, sorry I've been absent. Hope you've all has a lovely Christmas. My MS (all-day nausea) and tiredness has floored me a little the last week or so, plus I was having to put in 15 hours days the week leading to the Christmas break, which is why I've been MIA.

Pip - I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you have support around you, but please don't be absent from here, or walls or PM, if you need to talk. I hope to see you back in this section soon. 

Sequeena - Sorry to hear about your friend. Thinking of her. 

TaNasha- Lovely scan, really really lovely. How the hell did it feel to finally see LO? I have until the 12th to wait....I'm going a little doolally. 

Mrphyemma - My fingers are firmly crossed for you. I really hope the scan goes well and this is a little normal early bleeding. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Em x


----------



## mrphyemma

Well my scan is tomorrow morning. I am absolutely petrified! Will let you know the news good or bad afterwards. Thanks for your kind words x


----------



## marie_wills

BattyNora, 

How did you book your scan? I'm about the same as you and I don't even have my booking appointment till the 14th Jan, I'm worried I won't get to have my scan till near on 13 / 14 weeks, should I wait for the booking appointment or try and contact someone sooner to arrange a scan??

Thanks :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

I am so confused I haven't been able to find this thread for days! What happened? Did it move?


----------



## BattyNora

marie_wills said:


> BattyNora,
> 
> How did you book your scan? I'm about the same as you and I don't even have my booking appointment till the 14th Jan, I'm worried I won't get to have my scan till near on 13 / 14 weeks, should I wait for the booking appointment or try and contact someone sooner to arrange a scan??
> 
> Thanks :)

Hi hun,

I booked an appointment with my midwife when I went to see my GP and she then set-up my booking appointment. I work from home and she was free the following week, so we had it then. Then she asked me to ring the hospital to set up the scan.

It may be that you midwife is busier, or a difference in areas - I'm in herts.

Also, it depends if they offer the nuchal scan. I know that has to be done before 14 weeks, so maybe ring your midwife, gp, hospital and tell them you're worried you'll miss it and would like to book your scan in.

And maybe we were moved so we don't have to start a new thread in 2nd and 3rd tri, or have to be split up at times!


----------



## BattyNora

Also girlies, I have discovered - incase you were thinking of it - I do not recommend watching Greys Anatomy while pregnant.

I have been sobbing my heart out at ordinary episodes all night - proper blubbing away on hubbys lap. I'm normally a little moved by some of the stuff, but not like this!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

so sorry to hear of your loss pip xoxo

Hope everyone had a great xmas, I spent my xmas eve in hospital on IV hydration. I am so so sick with MS atm. I have lost 4kg in 5 days coz i just havent been able to eat/drink anything. Been given some zofran now which is helping with the vomiting but i still feel pretty darn sick! The Ob at the hospital said its so sever due to the fact that its twins. I am starting to eat now.. two minute noodles and cheese burgers seem to be the only thing I can keep down lol.
I am a Nurse and have had to have the last week off work because when I stand up I go dizzy and vomit. I really hope I can get back to work soon otherwise I think ppl will put two and two together and figure it out for themselves!

Having another scan on the 4/1 so we can hear both of our little ones heartbeats :)
Everyone's scan pics are so exciting.. its getting real now!

xoxo


----------



## marie_wills

Thanks BattyNora I called the hospital and they said ive been booked in for 18th January :) and that a letter had been sent out and that I should get it soon with the post getting back to normal again after the snow :) I simply cannot wait :)


----------



## BattyNora

Brilliant Marie! Now you have a countdown to get excited with! Only 6 days after me too. 

FIFO - sorry to hear you've been feeling bad. Hopefully the meds will start helping and you can start eating a bit more and make your return to work! 

xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ladies I have just seen the most wonderful sight in the whole world. A pregnancy sac, yolk sac and a beautiful little fetus with a strong flickering heartbeat. I am shocked, stunned and over the moon! :cloud9:

The fetus measures 7.5mm so they think I am around 7 and a half weeks but the dating scan will confirm or deny that at around 12 weeks. So my dates were out by around a week. How odd?! I was so relieved that I burst into tears. The sonographer was lovely, so much nicer than coldheart who I had last time and she spent a lot of time looking around. She couldn't find my left ovary for some reason but on my right she saw a corpus luteum and explained that the egg had come from the right ovary. That would fit in with the blocked lefty theory.
As for the bleeding, they have no idea what is causing it. All looks very well with the baby and there is no sign of impending miscarriage. Have been told to take things easy and if things worsen to losing clots or lots of blood with cramping to see my GP. She has discharged me from the EPAU and will refer me back to the midwife so I will have to wait for them to get in touch and arrange a booking in appointment.

I was really expecting the worst this morning but yet again I have been shown that miracles do happen. Just got to keep the faith and hope the bleeding stops soon. xx


----------



## Mum2miller

oh emma i saw that you were the last to post on the subscriptions page and have to say i was holding my breath to read your post. i am SOOO happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: just such great news xx


----------



## BattyNora

mrphyemma said:


> Ladies I have just seen the most wonderful sight in the whole world. A pregnancy sac, yolk sac and a beautiful little fetus with a strong flickering heartbeat. I am shocked, stunned and over the moon! :cloud9:
> 
> The fetus measures 7.5mm so they think I am around 7 and a half weeks but the dating scan will confirm or deny that at around 12 weeks. So my dates were out by around a week. How odd?! I was so relieved that I burst into tears. The sonographer was lovely, so much nicer than coldheart who I had last time and she spent a lot of time looking around. She couldn't find my left ovary for some reason but on my right she saw a corpus luteum and explained that the egg had come from the right ovary. That would fit in with the blocked lefty theory.
> As for the bleeding, they have no idea what is causing it. All looks very well with the baby and there is no sign of impending miscarriage. Have been told to take things easy and if things worsen to losing clots or lots of blood with cramping to see my GP. She has discharged me from the EPAU and will refer me back to the midwife so I will have to wait for them to get in touch and arrange a booking in appointment.
> 
> I was really expecting the worst this morning but yet again I have been shown that miracles do happen. Just got to keep the faith and hope the bleeding stops soon. xx

I am so, so happy for you. That's amazing news - absolutely fantastic. In fact (hormones) I just welled up for you. I'm really glad it turned out to be good news, and I hope it let you relax. 

Bet you can't stop smiling!


----------



## mrphyemma

Relax? Me? NEVER!!! ;) xxx


----------



## BattyNora

Ha! Fair enough - and I'm one to talk!


----------



## marie_wills

Wow that is amazing news :) so pleased for you :) always nice to see a happy response after what you've been going through :) did you get a pic? 

Thanks BattyNora I got so excited hearing Ive been booked in for one :) I shall be counting the days down :) feels like it's a massive mile stone to get to and it can't come fast enough, be nice to finally tell my friends and work etc :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mrphyemma, what wonderful news- I have to admit I got a few tears in my eyes hearing the good news! I'm on a countdown to my scan- 5 days, I hope I can make it!! 

TTC DH FIFO- I'm so sorry to hear you're so sick, but that zofran was a miracle for me! The first few days on it I still felt pretty yucky, but after a few days I could actually eat again- give it a few days and hopefully you'll feel like a whole new person!


----------



## pip7890

I am thrilled for you Mrphyemma. It is great to hear good news. 

Pip x


----------



## Love_Krystal

Pip, so sorry to hear you news ((hugs))) 

So glad everyones holidays went well! Mine was great too very busy! It was the first white Christmas we've had in Alabama since the year I was born 25 years ago! So that was neat! We don't get much snow here! 

Sorry you've been sick ttc ... Those little twin babies will be worth every bit when they get here though! I hope u feel better! 

Mrphyemma that's great news!!! I am so happy to hear all is well!! 

I am currently trying not to catch the flu, as the little boy I keeps mother has swine flu and pnemonia and I pick him up each day! This makes
me very nervou. Bc I haven't had a flu shot! I have lysoled and germ x -Ed everything!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for your kind words ladies. I did get a scan picture, I will try and take a photo of it and upload it tomorrow although there isn't very much to see, just a little blob. My beautiful little miracle blob :) xx

Pip how are you doing my lovely? x

Love Krystal you must be so worried being in close contact with the swine flu virus. Please take care x


----------



## pip7890

I'm fine Mrphyemma. Found out from the hospital today that I did have swine flu in the days leading up to losing the baby. Looks like the flu jab I had last Tuesday came too late for me and the baby.

The hospital have been excellent and really kept me informed with what was going on. Back on 4 January for another scan to check everything is progressing as it should be.

I'm so pleased to see things going well for you all.

Pip x


----------



## mrphyemma

So sorry honey, it could quite easily have been bad news for us today too so I'm thanking my lucky stars. I wish you all the best for a sticky BFP in the New Year xx


----------



## magicbubble

can i join? im trying to get the signature picture :o)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Great news mrphyemma :)

Not much to report. Got my 1st midwife app a week tomorrow. Also, had my flu jab last week. Been really sick last couple of days, as has Joshua, so gonna be home recovering for NYE!


----------



## meerdog

Evening ladies.

Not been on for a while.....hope everyone is well.

Pip...I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hope you're ok.

Went to get my flu jab today only to be told that I can't get it till 12 weeks but after reading some of your posts a lot of you ladies have had it done long before that!?

I also found out that in Scotland your first scan is at 14 weeks....not a happy bunny, that's over 5 weeks away!!!! :-(


----------



## marie_wills

meerdog said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> Not been on for a while.....hope everyone is well.
> 
> Pip...I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hope you're ok.
> 
> Went to get my flu jab today only to be told that I can't get it till 12 weeks but after reading some of your posts a lot of you ladies have had it done long before that!?
> 
> I also found out that in Scotland your first scan is at 14 weeks....not a happy bunny, that's over 5 weeks away!!!! :-(

12 weeks :O The nurse offered it to be before I even had my pregnancy test confirmed by the doctors, that's really strange how it's all done differently depending on where you are. I'm in Wales and I think the usual time for scan is between 11 - 14 weeks, I'll be about 12 for mine. 

Have you been given a date for scan yet?


----------



## meerdog

marie_wills said:


> meerdog said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies.
> 
> Not been on for a while.....hope everyone is well.
> 
> Pip...I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hope you're ok.
> 
> Went to get my flu jab today only to be told that I can't get it till 12 weeks but after reading some of your posts a lot of you ladies have had it done long before that!?
> 
> I also found out that in Scotland your first scan is at 14 weeks....not a happy bunny, that's over 5 weeks away!!!! :-(
> 
> 12 weeks :O The nurse offered it to be before I even had my pregnancy test confirmed by the doctors, that's really strange how it's all done differently depending on where you are. I'm in Wales and I think the usual time for scan is between 11 - 14 weeks, I'll be about 12 for mine.
> 
> Have you been given a date for scan yet?Click to expand...


No....I phoned today but they still don't have a date for me yet. I thought 12weeks was the norm so I had my heart set on getting a date through for about 3 weeks time.....looks like it will be closer to 5 :-(

It would just be nice to know that everything is ok.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yes it is very worrying, but I've just been taking precautions and trusting the Lord to protect me and the LO .... Not much else I can do. We take our teenagers on a winter trip this weekend where I will be exposed to who knows what so I really just have to wash my hands and be as cautious as possible! 

I couldn't stand to wait til 14 weeks for a scan! Geez! In my part of the USA the first scan is between 7 & 9 weeks (mine was at 6+6) and my next appt is at 11 wks and I may (I hope!) get another scan if they can't find the heartbeat with a doppler yet bc my uterus is tilted backwards! I hope to see the baby then though bc it will look more like a baby than my last scan! :)


----------



## Mum2miller

magicbubble said:


> can i join? im trying to get the signature picture :o)

https://i1036.photobucket.com/albums/a450/smagrabi1986/beach-babyflowers-2.gif​i saw you were looking for this, ill post it below. just remove the space between img

[I M G]https://i1036.photobucket.com/albums/a450/smagrabi1986/beach-babyflowers-2.gif[/IMG]​
hope that helps


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi everyone happy new year! i had my antenatal appt today it went really well. i had a a scan my 4th now and saw the little bubba, arms and legs wriggling away it was sooo cute. we discussed my plan for delivery and have decided to go with a c section at 36 weeks so that will be about the 8th of July yay. but ill go into hospital at about 32 weeks just to sit and wait and have steroids not so much looking forward to that but if it means i get my healthy bub to take home ill go in tomorrow. how is everyone else doing?? is anyone else here high risk and planning something similar?? oh and heres the pic of our little bubba... 

https://b.imagehost.org/t/0535/CCF31122010_00000_2.jpg


----------



## pip7890

Great picture Mum2Miller. So glad everything is going well. 

Pip x


----------



## marie_wills

Oh meerdog I know how your feeling, I felt the same knowing that I had to wait nearly 12 weeks just to get the booking appointment, it's only because a few on here said to ring the hospital direct that I've been able to find out I've got a scan booked. Hopefully the next few weeks will go nice and smoothly and pretty fast I'm hoping.

I would get second opinion about the flu jab, it's all on the news recommending pregnant women get it asap, I really don't see why they're saying wait till 12 weeks.


----------



## marie_wills

Mum2miller that's a lovely pic :) 

Is it when they take bloods you find out if your high or low risk ?


----------



## Mum2miller

im not really sure, in first time pregnancies i imagine it would be then or at your 12 or 18 week scan. Im high risk due to my pregnancy with my son. He passed away when he was 2 days old so thats why i am immediately considered high risk even though technically there may be no medical reason with this pregnancy.


----------



## marie_wills

I'm so sorry :( :( I'm guessing the midwife at the booking appointment will explain things. Glad to hear everything's progressing as it should be for you :)


----------



## magicbubble

meerdog said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> Not been on for a while.....hope everyone is well.
> 
> Pip...I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hope you're ok.
> 
> Went to get my flu jab today only to be told that I can't get it till 12 weeks but after reading some of your posts a lot of you ladies have had it done long before that!?
> 
> I also found out that in Scotland your first scan is at 14 weeks....not a happy bunny, that's over 5 weeks away!!!! :-(

i got mine yesterday. the doctor went out to get the jab and came back saying he had just checked and found out i shouldnt have it till after 12 weeks, by which time risk of flue would reduce cos the weather would be better. he said with the weather, now is the time to have it so gave me it anyway


----------



## BattyNora

I feel awful - even with everything on the news I didn't even think about it! My GP and midwife didn't mention it, and it just never occured to me.

Mum2Miller - lovely scan pic! 

I got my first pair of "stratchy pants" yesterday, because the bloat has left my jeans far too uncomfortable the last couple of days - my lord they are amazing! Nothing opitimises "aaaaaaahhhhh" more than them! 

Has anyone been sneakily looking at bits? I was looking at car seats/buggies just being curious - oh my, it's so confusing, I think I'm going to need 6 months to get my head around it all!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Boo hoo hoo! I've been so poorly! Proper old skool full elimination! Poor Joshua got it too, we believe curtosy of my SIL! Thay have all been ill. So, joyous New Year here! Early night and hope to keep something down. So much for boasting about no morning sickness! I got the booby prize instead! Hope little bean is hanging on in there, must have been a bumpy ride :(

I got my flu jab too, they double checked it was OK before 12 weeks and agreed it was, have seen loads of peeps on here have had it early.


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls just popping in to say happy new year :) I'm absolutely shattered. I had the best intentions to go shopping in the sales today but once I got into town I just tuned into a zombie.

Good news though, my father in law is going to buy us a swinging crib :D

We're having a quiet one tonight because I just don't have the energy. Chinese, tv and bed. OH has 2 and a half bottles of whiskey... should be interesting. See you in 2011! x


----------



## marie_wills

Happy New Year Sequeena :) & to everyone I shall be doing the same :D


----------



## meerdog

Happy New Year everyone.....here's to lots of healthy babies in 2011 xx


----------



## BattyNora

Happy New Year everyone! What a good year 2011 will be xx


----------



## Squeeker

Happy New Year to everyone!!

We celebrated by having our good friends over - she is 30 weeks pregnant, and they didn't know we were trying, so we had a lot of fun talking about things! They were so surprised!

By the way... anyone else have leaking nipples already? Mine left wet spots on my shirt the other night.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Not leaking, but I can get a bit if I squeeze! I only stopped breastfeeding a couple of months ago though. I highly recommend lilypads breast pads and the boots washable ones :D


----------



## mrphyemma

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a happy New year and all the best with your pregnancies.
Sadly I lost my baby last night. Words cannot describe how I'm feeling right now. I hope to be back in first tri very soon xx


----------



## pip7890

Hopefully we'll both be back soon Mrphyemma. 

Pip x


----------



## marie_wills

So sorry Mrphyemma :( you poor thing, hopefully see you back here soon.


----------



## natalie85

Mrphyemma I am so sorry big hugs 

I am really worried at the min, I have bad pain below hip on right hand side and down erm lower regions I am sooooo scared this is the start of a mc no blood yet 
Dh and I had very erm gentle sex ( sorry if tmi!!) at the min I can't really bend down with out pain very scared right now dh has made me lie down 
:(


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

So sorry mrphyemma- I know nothing will help, but I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## angie79

mrphyemma said:


> Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a happy New year and all the best with your pregnancies.
> Sadly I lost my baby last night. Words cannot describe how I'm feeling right now. I hope to be back in first tri very soon xx

i'm so sorry hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## TaNasha

I am so sorrt mrphyemma x x


----------



## Mum2miller

Oh Mrphyemma im so sorry :hugs:, thinking of you and hope to see you back here really soon.


----------



## meerdog

mrphyemma said:


> Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a happy New year and all the best with your pregnancies.
> Sadly I lost my baby last night. Words cannot describe how I'm feeling right now. I hope to be back in first tri very soon xx

I'm so sorry.....I can't imagine how you must be feeling! It hopefully won't be long before you're back. Take care x:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

mrphyemma said:


> Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a happy New year and all the best with your pregnancies.
> Sadly I lost my baby last night. Words cannot describe how I'm feeling right now. I hope to be back in first tri very soon xx

I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Happy New Year everyone! I am a little late.. Just got back from a winter weekend trip with our church teenagers! 

Mrphyemma I am soo sorry to hear that! It breaks my heart! (((hugs))) & hoping to see you back here soon!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Mrphyemma I'm so sorry :cry:
xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, back to work today, uhg!!! At least I'm officially 10 weeks, and have my first ultrasound this evening, I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## pip7890

Enjoy. Hope you have a great scan. 

Pip x


----------



## Mum2miller

yay goodluck with your scan you must so excited!!! im 10 weeks tomorrow cant wait to see my ticker change over. 

How is everyones ms?? mine is so terrible atm. i spoke to my ob and if i still cant keep anything down for the next 2 days then i will have to go and have a drip. I really cant see it getting any better yet, even water wont stay down!! argh just thinking of the end result and it will all be worth it...

also is anyone having cravings already??


----------



## sequeena

I am starting to eat more which is great but still have what feels like neverending nausea.


----------



## ericacaca

Back at work tomorrow! Argh! How on earth am I going to leave the house by 7.15am! Definately an early night tonight..... I think I've had a tummy bug.... or the ms has kicked in, but I'm not convinced its ms beacuse its not smells or anything that triggered it off and I was keeping food down and then puking like 2 hours later and I was having diahorea too! (sorry if tmi!)

Shame about work tomorrow, its been nice staying in bed! hee hee. I'm going to start having naps when I get back in at 4pm! xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

That's exciting ttcnumbertwo! Can't wait to hear about how your scan goes! 

10 weeks is exciting too! I will be 10 weeks on Saturday, it finally feels like this pregnancy is moving along! Although I am still not showing I have started feeling pregnant on the inside ... My lower stomach feels tight and I can feel everything stretching and being pushed around some! I can't wait for my next appt the 14th! Hopefully I'll get another scan since my uterus is tilted back! 

I'm sorry your morning sickness has been so bad! Mine really kicked in at 8 1/2 weeks and has gotten worse ... I have still haven't thrown up although I gag a lot and I've come really close! The nausea is terrible and I have had some bad headaches! I guess I can't complain though bc so many of you have it so much worse than I do! I'm
just hoping this is the peak not the beginning for me!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, my scan was great- saw the little bean bouncing around and saw the heartbeat fluttering. DH has been pretty quiet so far this pregnancy, but now he wants to talk about it- I guess it wasn't real for him until he saw it for himself!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw ttcnumbertwo that's soo exciting! I am so happy for you and your DH!


----------



## BattyNora

Mrphyemma - I am so, so sorry for your loss. I hope you have a support network around to help you through this time. 

XX


----------



## pip7890

That's great news TTCNumberTwo. I think it does become more real for them once they've seen the baby on the scan.

Here's to a continuing healthy and happy pregnancy to you all.

Pip x


----------



## meerdog

Oh my goodness...........I am absolutely exhausted today. I don't even really have an excuse, all I've done today is go shopping for a few hours! Is this normal?

How is everyone else today? I've definately escaped ms so far.....I know not everyone gets it but I'm a little concerned that I haven't had any.

Has anyone else has really bad trapped wind. I know it's not the nicest of topics but it's horrendous, if I eat anything remotely spicy or drink anything fizzy then I get a really sore stomach and it's just full of gas! :shy::shy:


----------



## Mel S

It's totally normal to feel exhausted, friends of mine with kids already all say that they were throughout the first 12 weeks. 
I also suffer with trapped wind/indigestion/stomach cramps etc and the midwife explained that its mainly due to the hormones relaxing your muscles during pregnancy...


----------



## TaNasha

meerdog i have also not really had any ms, i am also mostly just exhausted!


----------



## marie_wills

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, my scan was great- saw the little bean bouncing around and saw the heartbeat fluttering. DH has been pretty quiet so far this pregnancy, but now he wants to talk about it- I guess it wasn't real for him until he saw it for himself!

Ooo wow that's lovely :) I feel the same as your DH, it still doesnt seem real for me I think more so because I've not heard or saw heartbeat or baby or even had bloods taken yet, just urine test. Have you got a pic?


----------



## meerdog

TaNasha said:


> meerdog i have also not really had any ms, i am also mostly just exhausted!

That makes me feel better.....I was beginning to think I was the only one! X


----------



## Love_Krystal

I am probably the most energetic 25 year old in the world. I can barely sit through a tv show, I love to go and do... But pregnancy has knocked me on my butt with exhaustion! I am like a different person! Begging DH to come to bed 30 mins early instead of keeping him awake bc I won't stop talking lol! I have never been so exhausted from doing nothing! I couldn't even Christmas shop it was so miserable! 

I had bad gas pains too so bad I wasn't getting any sleep. Then they told me to take maalox max ... They are chewable tablets. I don't know the equivalent in the uk but basically they are tums (calcium carbonate 1000 mg) & gasx (simethicone) ... I take one after a big meal & sometimes one before bed just to help with anything.... And it works wonders! No more problems at all for me! I pass lots of gas still lol unbeknownst to DH who would die with laughter if he ever heard me pass gas haha but it is quiet & comes out easily and all at once instead of being trapped & causing pain! Maybe you can find a product like this or just take tums and gasx ... It really works & mine was the worst leavig me in tears and cold sweats all night every night!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh I'm glad it's not just me! I'm exhausted. I actually have ME (Chronic Fatigue Syndrome) and I feel like a zombie with a heavy head! 

I've been so lucky with MS, normally have 2 or 3 waves of nausea a day, but they've been getting worse the last weeks or so. I could barely get off the sofa today, the only way I didn't feel sick was to just lay as still as I could for most of the day.

Oh - but I've found my remedies! Warm ribena. It's amazing, really settled me for a bit! And some nice fresh pinapple, but that did make my lips bleed! Whoops. 

I'm just finishing off some bits for work - seen as I was pretty useless today(!) - and then I need to go and get my rest.

Oh TTC - it must have been amazing to see little bean! I get to see Twiglet in a week, it's so exiting....but I'm nervous about it to. It's my first pregnancy, and it was such a suprise, that I'm still in shock I think. I can't wait to see twiglet, for it to be "real". There is a stupid, stupid part of me that's expecting them not to find anything and think I'm some crazy lady..!


----------



## DarlingMe

I just woke up from a nap and I were I wake up with awful m/s just from napping!

Other thing is I had an awful dream that I start heavy bleeding like I had start AF!


----------



## SMFirst

meerdog said:


> Oh my goodness...........I am absolutely exhausted today. I don't even really have an excuse, all I've done today is go shopping for a few hours! Is this normal?
> 
> How is everyone else today? I've definately escaped ms so far.....I know not everyone gets it but I'm a little concerned that I haven't had any.
> 
> Has anyone else has really bad trapped wind. I know it's not the nicest of topics but it's horrendous, if I eat anything remotely spicy or drink anything fizzy then I get a really sore stomach and it's just full of gas! :shy::shy:

I'm very similiar as far as symptoms - my husband laughs that I nap more than him now :) I'm normally a morning person but can't even get to work for 9am now! I haven't had a drop of MS (maybe a few short waves of nausea but that could be explained away with food or ..). And the gas is unfortunate but common..

I have had a few other weird symptoms that I wonder if others share:

a slight nosebleed the last two days

feeling excessively warm, especially at night

swollen gums from flossing (and I floss regularly and didn't get that before)

bloating over the course of the day

going from being not hungry to starving in a matter of minutes


:)


----------



## BattyNora

SMFirst said:


> I have had a few other weird symptoms that I wonder if others share:
> 
> a slight nosebleed the last two days
> 
> feeling excessively warm, especially at night
> 
> swollen gums from flossing (and I floss regularly and didn't get that before)
> 
> bloating over the course of the day
> 
> going from being not hungry to starving in a matter of minutes
> 
> 
> :)

Yes! I've had a couple of little nosebleeds, never had them before in my life. 

I'm either freezing, or boiling. At night especially, I'll have to completely strip down becasue I'm almost sweating. 

Gums bleed with I brush now which they never used to. 

Bloating...my middle name is bloating. I swear I look 6 months preg. When I eat I can see the thing physically grow! 

I'm exactly the same with food. Sometimes I really fancy something and as soon as I have it, can't stomach it. Or I'm shovelling it down my neck like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## SamiraNChris

hey girlies! so so sorry ive not been on here!!!! ive been so busy over xmas and with work too its been a nightmare! its been so long i didnt even realise that this thread had been moved to discussions!!!! whyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! so glad its still going strong! didnt expect this when i made it hehe!!! how is everyone getting on! 

ive been super sick since week 6!!!! and its still going :( sick most days, tired, grouchy!!! when am i going to become a glowing beautiful pregnant lady instead of a pale, tired grouchy one!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## marie_wills

I know im really not appreciating the horrid skin :( outbreaks all over the shop and there's nothing really I can do :( incase anything effects the baby, hopefully it'll ease off in the next trimester :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm with the rest of you- tired and sick (and tired of being sick). The last few evenings when DH has gotten home from work he has been shocked at how messed up the house is (DS is 2). I usually have the house cleaned up and dinner in the stove by the time he gets home, but the last few days I've been on the couch with no dinner in sight!


----------



## meerdog

I've managed to escape the ms but have a face like an acne inflicted 15 year old!!! I really shouldn't complain though cos I'd rather that than being sick all the time.

I'm also emotionally incontinent at the moment which really isn't like me.....I came home from work and my OH was tidying and said that the house was a mess (which it was) and I burst into tears and couldn't stop for about an hour....the poor man thinks I'm losing it!


----------



## Mark&Annie

SamiraNChris said:


> hey girlies! so so sorry ive not been on here!!!! ive been so busy over xmas and with work too its been a nightmare! its been so long i didnt even realise that this thread had been moved to discussions!!!! whyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! so glad its still going strong! didnt expect this when i made it hehe!!! how is everyone getting on!
> 
> ive been super sick since week 6!!!! and its still going :( sick most days, tired, grouchy!!! when am i going to become a glowing beautiful pregnant lady instead of a pale, tired grouchy one!!!!!!!!! xx

Oh helloooooo Miss AWOL! LOL, sorry you've been feeling sick, I am still MS free, but did have a lovely bout of winter vomiting bug, just to share the joy!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Meerdog, I have had the same emotionalness lol I am overwhelmed with house work some days and DH is so kind to try to help me but everytime I burst into tears that he doesn't think I can take care of him & how terrible of a wife I am! Lol poor guy doesn't know what to do!


----------



## Squeeker

Fortunately the MS has stayed away for me, but I have been SO tired! I also gag every time I brush my teeth :shrug:

I have the horrid skin too... and I also go from being not-so-bloated to a beached whale after eating.

Today I was practically sobbing in the car when I heard a particular song... :dohh: I'm not emotional all the time, but when I am, watch out!

But by far the most exciting has been the leg cramps :nope: WTH is up with that? I've been going for a walk and then stretching every day to help, with limited success. I'm not even out of shape or anything!

I'm just glad I'm not vomiting. I feel for all of you who have to deal with that...


----------



## Mum2miller

i was reading on another thread about the red cabbage gender prediction test. i also you tubed it and it came up with very clear how to, hopefully it works!! i have my cabbage and will be trying it in the morning yay!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mum2Miller- please share how the cabbage test works!!!


----------



## TaNasha

yes Mum2Miller, please share! I am very interested!


----------



## TaNasha

i googled the red cabbage and i will buy some tomorrow!


----------



## marie_wills

wow be interesting to see if it turns out to be right lol i might get one at the weekend :)


----------



## Mum2miller

you basically have to boil a red cabbage but into small pieces for 10 mins. then drain the water and add equal urine to red cabbage juice and if it stays purple its a girl if it goes red or pink its a boy. i tried alst night and this morning with fmu and it stayed purple but i have seen on you tube and on here people who got red results i also for fun tried addiing bleach, lemon juice to the cabbage water and they went red with lemon and yellow with bleach. just a bit of fun with a wives tale. wonder how accurate it is though.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Very over this all day sickness! Was vomiting constantly for a week and basically passed out at my dr office yesterday. He sent me straight to hospital where I stayed last night and probably tonight getting fluid. :( very miserable! 

On a lighter note I had another scan at 7 week 5 days and both little peanuts had nice strong heart beats :) it's amazing how much they grow so quickly! Just wish I could stop feeling this sick so I could enjoy being pregnant! 

Sorry to whinge I'm just really fed up!

Xoxo


----------



## Love_Krystal

Haha cabbage thing sounds funny may have to try it for fun! 

Ttc dh FIFO, I am sorry you are so sick & I hope you feel better! Good to hear both little peanuts are growing nicely! That is so exciting! :)


----------



## BattyNora

Hello ladies,

Red cabbage sounds interesting, but I only have pickled kind at the moment, think that will work?!?! :) 

Ttc dh FIFO - sorry you're feeling rubbish, but hopefully it will pass soon enough.

I'm going to admit to you ladies - I've had my first proper crazy pregnant lady meltdown last night. There may be TMI but anyway...I'd been to the loo and when I wiped I swear I felt my cervix, and it scared me. So I wash my hands, and check it like I did before, and it felt wide, wide open. I don't know why I checked, I don't want to be messing around with it, but I freaked. 

Then, of course, I googled it, and freaked out big time, thinking that this meant very bad news. I burst into tearts with OH and couldn't sleep for hours. Managed to get to sleep and, yes I'm an awful person, but went and checked this morning. Now, it was super high, and it felt like it did last night, but it I kind of realised it felt more like an open top that was closed behind it (kind of this the tie of a balloon??) and it felt open because it was so, so soft.

SO - I now hope I'm right the second time, and had a freak out because I'd just told someone our news, and am for some reason terrified I jinx it everytime. 

I've stopped worrying, because all that will do it more harm, and I will speak to my midwife when I see her. If it is, they can't do anything til week 13 or 14 anyway.

But I now feel like a seriously crazy lady. Oh and I'm not going to check it again - I don't want to do any more harm than I've probably already done...


----------



## marie_wills

Try not to worry, hopefully everythings as it should be :)


----------



## SMFirst

BattyNora - what a stressful night :( It is probably best to try not to read into anything going on internally as your body may be just adjusting to things (I'm thankful I am clueless about cervix stuff and temps etc as I would stress easily too) - I think all will be ok for you :)

TTC DH FIFO - Despite the sickness (which I gather can consume all waking thoughts) just keep in mind how well your little twins are doing!! I would love to find out we were having twins, so exciting :)


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls, I've had a really sore belly the last few days. I'm sure I read that baby starts doubling in size again at this point so that's probably it.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Ttc dh FIFO- I'm so sorry to hear you're so sick, just know that it will end eventually!!
BattyNora- I wouldn't worry too much, you haven't been monitoring your cervix daily so you don't know what its been like since you got pregnant. I would imagine you're just not used to feeling it in the pregnant state, my best advice would be to stay out of there before you make yourself a nervous wreck!
Hope everyone else is doing well- TGIF!!!


----------



## BattyNora

Thanks ladies - It's exactly what I'm planning on doing. I'm nowhere near an expert, and I knew it would stress me out, I just had "a moment of madness". All good today though!

Certainly second FGIF!!!


----------



## ericacaca

Hi there ladies

Urgh! Is anyone else so hungry but they really can't bring themselves to eating anything? :-(


----------



## TaNasha

Hello Ladies! 

DH has booked us a romantic weekend away in Rome next week! Now im abit worried about flying, everywhere i read they say its fine, but for some reason I am still abit paranoid? Am I crazy here or do i just need to take a chill pill?


----------



## Mel S

I'm sure flying will be fine - they just don't like you flying after 28 weeks in case you go into early labour and the increased risk of DVT. Enjoy the time away, this time next year you won't be in a position to have romantic get aways so easily!


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks! 

Our FS also told us to hold off with sex because of my spotting, it has stopped for a week now, so im hoping on Monday when i have my next scan he will give us the all clear! Lately I have been sooooo in the mood!


----------



## Mel S

Hopefully all will be well and you will be able to really enjoy your weekend away!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Sequeena, I have felt a lot more twinges and pains in my stomach this past week too... I figured it was all the growing too! 

TaNasha, I hope your weekend goes wonderfully & the doc gives you the all clear! I think I am always in the mood! DH said his work buddies were making fun of his for being later than normal a couple of days, & blaming it on him not wanting to get out of bed with me. He told them no that I left 2 hours before he did, but it was bc I kept him up late dtd 5 nights in a row lol ... Then they were jealous lol! Apparently I must like sex more than some women bc I could do it 3 times a day everyday & that was prepregnancy! :) 

I hope your weekend is awesome though! :) 

Battynora, I've felt mine & thought the same thing but I also know I don't know enough about it to worry & the doc wasn't worried about anything so I figure all is well ... I agree that it feels like the balloon thing tho so must be normal!


----------



## Squeeker

I'm 12 weeks today, and I had my ultrasound this afternoon :cloud9:

It was simply amazing! The little one was lying on its stomach at the beginning, in the perfect position for the NT measurements (which was 1.2! Yay!). We saw the heartbeat (~163 BPM or something to that effect) and the CRL was ~5.2cm. Then the tech wanted baby to move a bit so I had to empty my bladder by half. When I went back in, the baby had shifted to lying on its back, all relaxed and reclined. We saw the arms move, and at one point were even able to see each individual finger on one of the hands :cloud9: It was so amazing! I don't think either DH or I blinked the entire time the baby was on the screen.

We got a picture, I did my bloodwork, and then DH and I celebrated over lunch!

Here's our scan pic! What a comfy baby!

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/Dax12weeks.jpg


----------



## Mum2miller

oh lovely, congrats hun!! bub looks gorgeous and very comfortable!!


----------



## ejsmom

Squeeker said:


> I'm 12 weeks today, and I had my ultrasound this afternoon :cloud9:
> 
> It was simply amazing! The little one was lying on its stomach at the beginning, in the perfect position for the NT measurements (which was 1.2! Yay!). We saw the heartbeat (~163 BPM or something to that effect) and the CRL was ~5.2cm. Then the tech wanted baby to move a bit so I had to empty my bladder by half. When I went back in, the baby had shifted to lying on its back, all relaxed and reclined. We saw the arms move, and at one point were even able to see each individual finger on one of the hands :cloud9: It was so amazing! I don't think either DH or I blinked the entire time the baby was on the screen.
> 
> We got a picture, I did my bloodwork, and then DH and I celebrated over lunch!
> 
> Here's our scan pic! What a comfy baby!
> 
> https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/Dax12weeks.jpg

Congrats..It fantastic when you have a cooperative bean.. :)


----------



## MissFish

Awe precious! Congrats :)


----------



## marie_wills

Squeeker said:


> I'm 12 weeks today, and I had my ultrasound this afternoon :cloud9:
> 
> It was simply amazing! The little one was lying on its stomach at the beginning, in the perfect position for the NT measurements (which was 1.2! Yay!). We saw the heartbeat (~163 BPM or something to that effect) and the CRL was ~5.2cm. Then the tech wanted baby to move a bit so I had to empty my bladder by half. When I went back in, the baby had shifted to lying on its back, all relaxed and reclined. We saw the arms move, and at one point were even able to see each individual finger on one of the hands :cloud9: It was so amazing! I don't think either DH or I blinked the entire time the baby was on the screen.
> 
> We got a picture, I did my bloodwork, and then DH and I celebrated over lunch!
> 
> Here's our scan pic! What a comfy baby!
> 
> https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/Dax12weeks.jpg

That's a fab pic :) wow it's so clear, you must be thrilled :) I'm on countdown for mine :) 10 days to goo :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh great pic!! Can't wait for mine, haven't even got a date yet though!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Beautiful scan picture squeeker!!!


----------



## ericacaca

Aw, lovely picture! Hope our one comes out as clear  20 days to go and counting! xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Beautiful scan pic! That's so exciting!!! Congrats!


----------



## Squeeker

Thanks everyone! I'm still on :cloud9: this morning... woke up and the first thing I did was look at the scan pic again, and thought "oh, good, it wasn't a dream!!"


----------



## BattyNora

Squeeker - Gorgeous pic!! You've got us all in the mood for our own! 

Love_Krystal - thank you. You have just done EXACTLY what I've needed the last couple of days! :)


----------



## LittleRobba

Hi I am Sarah 23,new to the group!!! All the pictures of scan and information looks great!! I am so pleased to find a group that have the same due dates as myself and be able to ask any questions!!!
I only found out before xmas that i was pregnant....very excited however i had some small bleeding and was sent for an early scan by the dotor on Tuesday! I had my first scan and everything is great i found out i was 12 months and 4 days pregnant (13 weeks yesterday!!) My due date is 15th July....alot more further gone than i expected!!
Both me and my partner are thrilled!! I currently am in England but my partner is Italian so will be living and having the baby over there....i am slightly worried as i don't speak fulent italian however i have my partner and his family and hopeing to pick it up!!

Congratulations to everyone else..............preparing to be a Mum is one of the most amazing experiences we will go through and i can't wait!!! :D 

The first scan is absolutely great seeing the little one on screen for the first time i was very emmotional i can't wait for the next!!! 
Sarah x


----------



## ericacaca

Hi there, welcome little Robba. Preparing to be a mum is soooooo exciting isnt it?    

My dad made me cry today on the phone. He said that my granma was adament that she was going to buy baby's pushchair/travel system as her and my grandad (now passed away - which probably made me cry) had bought the pushchairs for every grandchild and great grandchild they had! Still pulls heart strings now! And now my Mum and Dad have told me they still have the cot I was brought up in in the loft - we just need a nice mattress! blub blub blub! 

xxx


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats & welcome littlerobba! :) 

That's sweet Ericaca


----------



## natalie85

Hi everyone!!! sorry havent been on here properly in ages!!!!
I had my scan yest!! was amazing!! it put us forward aswell which is awesome!!!! 
sooooooooo happy!!! little one was sooooo naughty though!! wouldn't get in right position to do most of the measurements so they are going to try and book us in for another one so they can do the downs measurements!!
was amazing seeing it stretching and moving around!!! 
I would put a pic on but there isnt much to see as a. wouldnt stop moving and b. when it did it was either on its tummy or side facing away from us!!!
i am sooooooooooo happy!!!!! :0D


----------



## pip7890

*Squeeker* - great scan pic.

*Coalie* - I was wondering what you'd been up to. So glad everything is going well for you.

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

thank you Pip!! How are you feeling??xx


----------



## pip7890

A lot better today, thanks Coalie. I think the antibiotics have really taken effect. Just getting ready for our holiday to Egypt next week. Really looking forward to it. Definitely need the break now.

How's things with you?

Pip x


----------



## natalie85

Aw wow I've wanted to go to egypt for years!!! Bet u can't wait!!! Definatly deserve it!!!
I've been ok had a few worries here and there but hopefully I can but that behind me now!!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

im so worried about my friend she is 10 and a bit weeks and has just had to go to emergency with heavy bleeding and cramping, i know a couple of you have had bleeding, last week she also had just a little and they said it was a perigestational hemorrhage but now its heavy bleeding. Did anyone have this when they had bleeding and it be ok?


----------



## natalie85

Mum2miller said:


> im so worried about my friend she is 10 and a bit weeks and has just had to go to emergency with heavy bleeding and cramping, i know a couple of you have had bleeding, last week she also had just a little and they said it was a perigestational hemorrhage but now its heavy bleeding. Did anyone have this when they had bleeding and it be ok?

Hope she is ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mum2miller

thanks coalie, the ER phoned her with results last night and said her HCG has dropped so to prepare for the worst but then today she had a scan and all looked fine. they said medically speaking she should be having a miscarriage so they dont seem to really know whats going on. i am just hoping for the best.


----------



## natalie85

That's awful!!! If I remember rightly the exact same thing happened to one of the lovely ladies on here I think it was thislife?! And it ended sadly :( although I don't think she had the scan!! I'd say next few days are crutial! Did they compare hcg levels with her bloods earlier in the pregnancy? Its such a scary time I'm thinking of her and her family!!! Pray everything is ok!!! 
How are you feeling? :)


----------



## TaNasha

Hi Ladies! I had my scan today and baby was so busy moving around we didnt get a nice picture and none of the measurements could be taken- naughty baby! Luckily I get to go back! I have also been put forward 2 days, hooray! Will try to post a photo when Im home tonight!


----------



## natalie85

TaNasha said:


> Hi Ladies! I had my scan today and baby was so busy moving around we didnt get a nice picture and none of the measurements could be taken- naughty baby! Luckily I get to go back! I have also been put forward 2 days, hooray! Will try to post a photo when Im home tonight!

We had a naughty one too!!!! Waiting to hear when the give us new appoint!!! Also got put forward by 4days I think it was Woohoo!!!


----------



## TaNasha

its so amazing isnt it?! I couldnt keep my eyes off the screen! cant wait for the next one! But 1st our romantic getaway in Rome this weekend!!


----------



## natalie85

So amazing I was getting tears in my eyes and dh couldn't stop saying how amazing it is!!! We really need to have a nickname it just isn't right haha!!!
Wow have a lovely time in Rome!!! :0)


----------



## PeeWee2010

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. Haven't been on for a couple of weeks and it has taken about an hour for me to catch up!

Loving all the new scan pictures.

Just wanted to check as I have been having a couple of paranoid moments of late ... I know some of you have mentioned sore bellies but I keep getting this weird shooting pain in my lower right abdomen when I cough, sneeze, laugh or stretch quickly. My sister has said that she thinks its just the baby implanting ... can anybody help??? 

Peewee xx


----------



## natalie85

PeeWee2010 said:


> Hello ladies, hope you are all well. Haven't been on for a couple of weeks and it has taken about an hour for me to catch up!
> 
> Loving all the new scan pictures.
> 
> Just wanted to check as I have been having a couple of paranoid moments of late ... I know some of you have mentioned sore bellies but I keep getting this weird shooting pain in my lower right abdomen when I cough, sneeze, laugh or stretch quickly. My sister has said that she thinks its just the baby implanting ... can anybody help???
> 
> Peewee xx

Hiya!!! I had these I was sooooo scared!!! I phoned out of hours doctors and labour wards the lot they all said it's normal there's nothing to worry about it's just growing aches and pains and the baby moving up and out :-D so it's actually very good sign this all happened on sat for me dh made me lie Down with hot water bottle and I fell asleep for some reason was exhausted!!!
I went into work on sun I think I just over did it (like i think I had done on sat!!) I got myself in such a state they sent me home!!! 
Again called everyone (I would have gone to a&e but hate hospitals out of hours Docs said only need to go if pain got a lot worse or there was bleeding!) luckily there wasn't!!! Still didn't feel ok to go back to work went to Docs they had a good feel about and said yes everything was fine but must have some note on my file that says I freak out hahaha as they said nothing will put your mind at rest until scan which was fri!! Everything was perfect!!! :-D 
Nothing will put your mind at rest till u speak to your midwife or doctor!!! 
Hope that helps!!


----------



## PeeWee2010

coalie said:


> PeeWee2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, hope you are all well. Haven't been on for a couple of weeks and it has taken about an hour for me to catch up!
> 
> Loving all the new scan pictures.
> 
> Just wanted to check as I have been having a couple of paranoid moments of late ... I know some of you have mentioned sore bellies but I keep getting this weird shooting pain in my lower right abdomen when I cough, sneeze, laugh or stretch quickly. My sister has said that she thinks its just the baby implanting ... can anybody help???
> 
> Peewee xx
> 
> Hiya!!! I had these I was sooooo scared!!! I phoned out of hours doctors and labour wards the lot they all said it's normal there's nothing to worry about it's just growing aches and pains and the baby moving up and out :-D so it's actually very good sign this all happened on sat for me dh made me lie Down with hot water bottle and I fell asleep for some reason was exhausted!!!
> I went into work on sun I think I just over did it (like i think I had done on sat!!) I got myself in such a state they sent me home!!!
> Again called everyone (I would have gone to a&e but hate hospitals out of hours Docs said only need to go if pain got a lot worse or there was bleeding!) luckily there wasn't!!! Still didn't feel ok to go back to work went to Docs they had a good feel about and said yes everything was fine but must have some note on my file that says I freak out hahaha as they said nothing will put your mind at rest until scan which was fri!! Everything was perfect!!! :-D
> Nothing will put your mind at rest till u speak to your midwife or doctor!!!
> Hope that helps!!Click to expand...


Hi Coalie
Thanks for your message, this forum definitely helps with all the insecurities we are experiencing. I am going to call the midwife today just to put my mind at rest, even though I already know what they are going to say before they say it!
Role on the 25th Jan when I have my 12 week scan!!:wacko:


----------



## BattyNora

Fingers crossed for your friend, lets hope everything ends up being oksay for her. 

Scan tomorrow - oh my, oh my, oh my. I can't tell if my nausea has increased, or I'm just super nervous. It will be nice to have a definate date aswell because me and mid-wife are a week out. 

Ladies, can I have some advice please about telling a friend - and I apologise for the essay, but its worrying me.

She was my Chief Bridesmaid at our wedding in July, and in normal circumstances would have been the only person outside of close family I'd have told before twelve weeks. However, after four years togther - three of which they were engaged, her OH left her in October. She's understnadably still very upset about it all, and is flat out refusing to move on. She's still fixated on how to get him back, and constantly going into herself. 

In Nov she phoned another close friend of ours saying she was walking over to the train station to jump infront of a train, the past couple of months has been full of text/phones calls late at night. She's been lashing out at all of her friends - and while I really can try to understand it - I've spent a lot of time crying over worrying about her the last few months. I wish I could make it all better for her, but no matter if we're pandering to her feelings, telling her straight, refusing to talk about it, or anything else, we're doing it wrong - and she's happy to tell us we're bad friends right now.

SO....through this, me and hubby have grown incredibaly close to two of the friends we met through her and him, that before we were getting closer to, but not like this. 

They are two people, other than me, that have taken the bulk of the abuse, and who she is not very happy with. They know about the pregnancy because we needed someone to speak to.

I would have loved to tell my best friend, but she tells me how jelous she is that we got married (even though in three years she didn't start organising her own), and that all she wants is to go back, get married and have his kids. She's so fragile, and I've been so scared of telling her. So scared of how she is going to react.

I've invited her for a coffee tomorrow after the scan, because I want her to be the first person I show the scan to. BUT, I think she knows. I don't knwo if she's picked up on comments (or my bloat!) but she outright asked if I have an announcment last night. Now, in your opinion do you ladies think I should tell her the others know? I know its such a small thing in real terms, but I don't want to **** everything up. I feel guilty for telling them and not her, but she's not made it easy either. 

I've lost I don't know how many hours sleep over this, and its just msking me feel like even more of a bag of nerves right now.... I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place. I genuinly think I'm going to lose my best friend tomorrow because she's so hurt, so angry and so bitter right now she's going to hate me for having something else that she won't at the moment..


----------



## sequeena

If she is truly your friend she will put aside her feelings and be happy for you.

My scan is tomorrow too - arg! I've waited forever for it to get here and now I'm so nervous :wacko:


----------



## Love_Krystal

BattyNora, that is a really tough situation. I think you should do whatever you feel would be the most right, or what you would do if all of these other circumstances were not there. If she is being unrational no matter what you do right now she may be upset or feel wronged, but at some point she will come to her senses and see that you loved her and included her and tried to help her even during this time where she was being irrational & selfish. 

I have 6 best girlfriends & new Oh's & breakups all change the dynamic for a while, but eventually we all come to our senses and get things straight again, it just takes longer for some. My best friend broke up with her OHof 3 years in Aug & though she doesn't want him back & hasn't lashed out, she has become very depressed & self absorbed. I got married in October & all of the festivities from Aug to Oct were her duties As maid of honor but being so absorbed in her own isssues & starting nursing school, she just wasn't there for me. It was hard, but at the same time I love her & understand she is going through a lot. She is still nursing wounds almost 6 mos later, but we are beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnell. The biggest thing I've decided is not to get angry or upset. Be there for her when I can & hang out when I can, but othewise let it be. I don't push her to hang out or do things with me since she is so preoccupied. I enjoy her time when I get to spend time with her, I make sure she knows I love & care about her. But I don't push her. And I just do my thing and enjoy what I have going on even when I wish I got to share mre of it with her! I know that"this too shall pass" & things will be back to normal one day and she will know I was there for her. So don't let it upset you so severely that's not good for little bean anyhow! Treat her best you can, lve her, & live your life, she's got to deal with her own demons, no one can do it for her!


----------



## ericacaca

PeeWee2010 said:


> Hello ladies, hope you are all well. Haven't been on for a couple of weeks and it has taken about an hour for me to catch up!
> 
> Loving all the new scan pictures.
> 
> Just wanted to check as I have been having a couple of paranoid moments of late ... I know some of you have mentioned sore bellies but I keep getting this weird shooting pain in my lower right abdomen when I cough, sneeze, laugh or stretch quickly. My sister has said that she thinks its just the baby implanting ... can anybody help???
> 
> Peewee xx

Hi there, I had this.... during and after a NASTY case of tonsilitus! urgh! I think it was something called "Round ligament pain" when the tummy muscles etc are all growing and stretching about etc. I suppose it starts to hurt or get uncomfortable when you arent used to it! It doesnt happen many times in a girls life! lol


Hubby and me went to booking session with midwife...and can I just say how lovely she it! It still won't be real until scan on the 28th though.... 17 days until we see our baby! I get so excited looking at all your lovely scans ladies, hope mine isnt as naughty as the kids I teach and stays still long enough to get a good peep! I was so excited to know that my BMI is 28! And the midwife didn't batter an eyelid! She found nothing to moan about - which she said was really unusual! haha! Woop woop! It used to be 34 a couple of years back! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Your body makes your muscles relax all over to allow everything to stretch out which can lead to pulled muscles everywhere and things like eyesight getting worse too!! It's just round ligament pain which is just like sudden stretching, almost like a pulled muscle!


----------



## meerdog

I'm sooo jealous of all you ladies......my scan isn't till 4th Feb by which point I'll be 14 weeks!!!!! I really don't understand why it's taking so long!

I really don't like my widwife......she was late for my appointment, was so unorganised, her personal mobile kept beeping at which point she read a text message and then spent the rest of the appointment talking about her mother who'd had a stroke!

Signed up for an aqua natal class today so looking forward to that. I'm hoping between that and my figure skating I won't put on too much weight!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## SMFirst

Meerdog - my scan isn't until 14 weeks too, and I'm paying for it! It really sucks to have to wait..

That's too bad your midwife is a bit scattered. Hopefully she'll be on the ball soon! Remember to speak up if you have questions or comments though!


----------



## BattyNora

Thanks Love_Krystal, I guess I know deep down it will all work itself out, but with my current emotional shortcomings I know I'll be a bit of a wreck if she does kick off. 

SEQUEENA....It's scan day today!!! I'm very excited, but also so nervous! My plan for the full bladder of having a pee and then a glass of water before bed didn't really work...I've been busting for hours! Oh well, I know its full.

Hope you ladies have a lovely day xx


----------



## sequeena

BattyNora!! Good luck lovely! Hope your scan goes just as well as mine did!!

Scan went brilliantly!! Only one baby in there so I must be growing the hulk :haha: I saw him/her straight away curled up having a little nap. Baby was not happy about straightening out though - taking after me already :D I've been put back 2 days to 10 + 6 and my due date is August 4th It was such an amazing experience!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs771.ash1/166102_1826822875507_1388356992_2043055_7762246_n.jpg

Baby measures 10cm x


----------



## marie_wills

ooo wow lovely pic :) Hope mine goes as well.


----------



## TaNasha

great scan sequeena!


----------



## natalie85

Aw lovely pic sequeena!! 
I'm very excited today!!! I had a phone call today for emergency scan tomorrow morning!!!! :-D as when they did scan last week baby was in wrong position hehehe!!!


----------



## natalie85

Mumtomiller how is you friend?? 
Peewee how are u feeling now has the midwife put your mind at rest??


----------



## sequeena

Thank you girls :D


----------



## SamiraNChris

hey girlies how is everyone!!! 

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and i was put forward 5 days yay!!!! heres my pics of my little beauty! 

https://img412.imageshack.us/img412/2927/16575810150376055000397.jpg

https://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7238/16868110150376432585397.jpg

I am so in love its unreal! it was moving so much kicking its legs and moving its arms!!!! I cant wait to see everyone elses!!!! 

Ive not got long left in 1st tri then off to 2nd tri!! il start a new midsummer dreamers thread over there too which we can move too! i wish they didnt move this one to discussions!!!! :( xxx


----------



## SMFirst

Wow SamiraandChris - those are such detailed pics - you can see the little nose! congrats :)


----------



## marie_wills

Wow you can even see the lil mouth and eye :) fab pics :D


----------



## BattyNora

Hello Ladies,

A couple of lovely scan pics there! 

Had my "12" week scan too, by midwife dates, and have been put back to 10+4..which was a bit of a shocker!! Means I was 7 days when I got my positive test!! 

Had a bit of a tiz about waiting longer to tell people, so have decided to start spreading the news. I'm working myself up about this magic 12 week number and in reality I just want to enjoy this time!

Pic below, not clear tbh, but good old kick of the leg! 

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b145/monkeyrabbit/104.jpg


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Great pics everyone, this is so exciting that everyone is finally getting to see their beans! I have my nuchal fold scan next week, so excited to see baby again!


----------



## marie_wills

BattyNora that's a lovely pic :) so they've put you back a week?


----------



## sequeena

BattyNora how lovely! At least yours was happy to cooperate, mine was having none of it :haha:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Samiranchris those are very nice pics :) So detailed! 

Battynora that puts you back about where I am... Congrats on seeing your bean :) 

I have a checkup on Friday and since my uterus is tipped if they can't find heartbeat with Doppler I will get another scan and so I am really hoping to get a scan!


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi everyone, i havent been on in a few days. as some of you may have seen on the news our city of Brisbane and the rest of QLD, Australia has literally flooded 75% of qld is affected thats an area 3 times the size of the UK under water. Its unbelievable, so far 14 ppl have lost their lives 5 being children and the number is rising with 50 still missing not to mention the hundreds of animals. over 8000 homes in Brisbane alne have been completely flooded and destroyed and another 20,000 affected. So my 12 week scan was booked for this week but has had to be postponed because the whole clinic is underwater and then some. it was right on the river and when the river overflowed by nearly 5 meters the whole building went under. 

So lovely to see so many scan pics of wriggly little bubs. I cant wait for mine!! Please everyone say a prayer for the city of brisbane and the rest of QLD who are facing their biggest tragedy ever and it is still continue to get worse by the hour.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Crikey yes been watching on the news, absolutely terrifying :'( Our thoughts and prayers are with everyone there. I even had a nightmare about it, imagining I couldn't get my dogs out!!


----------



## natalie85

Mumtomiller I was thinking about u yest wondering if it had effected u at all!!!


----------



## MissusCT

Hi everyone,

I'm due 24th July with my second baby, I'm so excited! I have my scan on Wednesday so I'll be able to show you all my lovely jellybean!

Nice to meet you all! xx


----------



## BattyNora

Mum2Millar, thoughts are with you - hoping everything turns out okay at this time. 

Thanks for peoples comments, it is a bizarre moment when you first see bean.....I can't believe I actually said "oh my god, there is something there!". 

Love_Krystal fingers crossed you get your scan! 

Welcome MissusCT


----------



## SamiraNChris

Thank you everyone! I am over the moon with the piccies! It is so amazing that features are visable already! I couldnt believe you can see things like its organs and its bones already too!!! 

BattyNora your pic is fab too!! sorry youve been put back so far!! thats mad that you got your BFP so early then!!!! Did she say that its possible for the baby to grow a bit slower or something? 

Mum2Miller so sorry to hear about the floods!!! sounds horrific! I really hope everything improves soon :( 

Congrats MissusCT!!!! cant wait to see your scan :D 

How is everyone feeling! I am on day 2 of no being sick!!!!! ive had a couple of heaves but nothing else YAY! lets hope this is the start of being a ravishing glowing pregnant lady haha! x


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats & welcome missusCT! 

Thanks Battynora! ;) as long as baby is ok I won't care if I just hear his heartbeat or see him but I really wanna see him ESP since at 7 weeks he was just a precios little heart throbbing blob :)

mum2miller that's terrible! I hadn't heard, as I do not watch much television but I will keep it in my prayers! I hope things dry up quickly & no more lives are lost! I hope you get your scan soon enough as well!


----------



## MissusCT

I had 2 days of not being sick... and then this morning it came back :(

I've had a stern talk with bubs that this will not be tolerated for much longer!


----------



## BattyNora

Ha! Stern talk indeed! 

I think that was one of the things that got me..I was so close to the point where it should lessen and now its another two weeks! 

SamiraNChris...our tech wasn't brilliant. All she basically said was "Can't do a nuchal scan, it's too small and not formed properly"...and that scared us. But she just meant she was putting our dates back. I knew the MW dates were off and I wouldn't be 12 weeks, but I still think my dates of 11+2 yest are still there or there abouts, because although measuring a bit small, bubs would still be in the normall size bracket for that time - but we shall see on the 26th.

Strangley, for me, I'm not worrying. After having my paddy after the scan I've suddenly become all philosophical about it all and chilled out! YAY - FINALLY!


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww thats fab news :) will be loads better for baby not to be stressed or worried too!!! yay bring on all our next scans!!!!!!! :D xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

At how many weeks are you then in second tri? Seems my ticker is very close already! Madness! Can't wait to get my scan date through, think my Mum wants to come again! LOL :D


----------



## Mum2miller

13 weeks is second tri. Cant wait for then, i think i will finally feel happy to tell people.


----------



## sequeena

So only 2 weeks to go for me then :D Wow it's gone so fast!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mum2Miller, I've been watching the flooding on tv, how horrific... I will be keeping you and Brisbane in my prayers.

I'm feeling a little better lately, I didn't throw up this morning and I'm mostly just nauseous in the am and pm, I hope this means the end is in sight! Looking forward to my second scan in 5 days!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Glad you are starting to feel better ttcnumbertwo! I hope you bring wonderful pics back from your scan :) can't wait to see your little bean! 

Sequeena, I missed a few post somewhere and just saw your little ones pic! Congrats very precious! 

BattyNora I hope I get a couple days back at my next scan, at my first I know they would put me back about 3 or 4 days but they put me back 6 and that was by overall measurements, babys crl only measured 2 days less than that! I told the nurse that was impossible bc I got my first faint positive 11/21 & a darker on the 22, I thought I was 10dpo at the time but at my dates now I would have been 8 dpo which isn't impossible... But at babys measurements I would have been 6dpo which is impossible! I'm hoping babys size has caught up & all will be well (if I get a scan) I am so nervous. Even though I've heard the heartbeat and seen it, and had no real problems the closer my appt gets the more nervous I get again. I even had m/c dreams last night again! I wonder if I'll ever quit worrying and just enjoy it?


----------



## BattyNora

LoveKrystal - I don't know yet whether its possible to enjoy it and stop worrying. I did hear a LOVELY stat earlier on the 1st Tri board which made my heart flutter. Apparently, once you have seen/heard the hearbeat you have a 95% chance that you won't go on to MC. I know you had trouble with your tiltie, but your scan will put you in the big 'ol group, I'm sure. 

I know we've unfortunately had a couple of ladies that were in this 5% group - but hearing that just made me think positive thoughts for once! 

I think we all put a bit too much into u/s. Yes, they are the most effective way of dating, BUT they're not spot on all the blooming time. And there is a bit of leeway anyway. Apparently 4-5 days either was is a normal growth difference, so your 6 days, minus the 2 you thought you would go back, mean your little bean is probably just waiting for its first growth spurt! 

TTCNumber2 - glad to hear there is no vomming in your life this morning! ADN (All Day Nausea) will surely cease in the weeks to come!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I hear ya lovekrystal, I can't wait to just relax and enjoy being pregnant- I keep telling myself that after the next scan I promise to stop worrying, easier said than done!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks battynora! I think you are right & I really have No reason to worry other than that's just what I do! There are so many others with fertility issues or who have had many m/c's & have a much bigger reason to worry than I do, I concieved at first chance without even planning to but also know life guarantees nothing for anyone! After I saw the heartbeat the scan tech told me that and I felt better, I just started getting nervous again this week as my next appt aproaches! I know I will worry about this baby for the next several mos then the rest of it's life :) 

Ttcnumbertwo you are right! Easier said than done! I just have to remember to leave it with God and not worry to much, it def doesn't change or help anything to worry!


----------



## BattyNora

I think its natural for us to worry. I garentee all those M2B who are saying they are just relaxing and taking it as it comes panic if they get a belly ache, or feel nervous before a scan. I like to think its a bit of practise for the joys of motherhood! 

I think its also easy to see on here to see quite a few of the sad stories - and I know for one I find that hard. I've had to limit myself to this thread, and the August thread occasionally, as otherwise I feel overwhelmed with all the threads in 1st tri about peoples sad losses. 

I'm a worrier, and I'm also an obsessor. I always have been! And seen as this is probably the biggest few months we will ever experience, especially for our first-timers, it would be wierd if we weren't freaking out! I know, for me at least, that I'm a bit of a pessimist in general. I tend to prepare myself for the worst, and then when it doesn't happen its a bonus. Sounds pathetic really, but it saves the hurt if things do go wrong. It's how I've learnt to cope with bad things, and its come through in the pregnancy as well. I wish I wasn't like it - and believe me, after working myself up so much over the past couple of week, I've been trying to stop it. 

And, in all honestly, I'm so glad it's not just me!


----------



## TaNasha

I also read that about the 95 percent today! 
I am almost 12 weeks which is the magic nr, so i hope ic an start relaxing then!


----------



## Love_Krystal

On the way to the doc! Praying I get a scan or hear the hb at least! Praying all is well! I couldn't sleep last night for worrying! 

Also sleeping is getting uncomfortable already. I didn't expect this but my back hurts & I get ligament pain and cramps etc depending on how I sleep and I cannot get comfortable! Is anyone else having this problem? It's very recent, like the past week or less ... I feel like a hypochondriac bc I don't feel like it should be an issue yet but it is? And I feel like I have restless leg syndrome! My legs won't be still long enough for me to sleep! It's so frustrating!


----------



## ejsmom

I have been getting shortness of breath already for about 2 weeks and numbness. Asked my Ob about it this past Tuesday and she says that some symptoms start earlier in different pregnancies.. seems like the numbness is a little better.. I had it 3 days in a row..then it stopped.. Not complaining it's annoying. At 11 weeks..baby isn't big enough to be putting pressure on anything yet. 

Our bodies go through a lot while pregnant..Most of which we don't even realize. It is what is.. what to do about it? I think I am investing in a body pillow again, though. It may help with sleep..granted it crowds out :haha: hubby.

Good Luck on your appt today..


----------



## BattyNora

Good luck Love_Krystal, hopefully you get to see lovely bubbas heartbeat today! 

ejsmom - I've been so short of breath, which is ridiculous really when you think about it! Granted, I've been ill for a couple of weeks, and as I am a recently ex-smoker who was prone to chest infections, I think its just my body having fun!


----------



## ejsmom

BattyNora said:


> Good luck Love_Krystal, hopefully you get to see lovely bubbas heartbeat today!
> 
> ejsmom - I've been so short of breath, which is ridiculous really when you think about it! Granted, I've been ill for a couple of weeks, and as I am a recently ex-smoker who was prone to chest infections, I think its just my body having fun!

I agree.. ours bodies like to mess with us.. Don't get me wrong..expected shortness of breath but at about 7 or 8 months.. I don't smoke or anything.. I actually thought I was developing asthma.. but Ob said..it's pregnancy. Ohh.. can you imagine what it's going to feel like at 7 or 8 months? Eek!


----------



## BattyNora

I know - I thought that last night as I had to prop myself up! I have a feeling that for the last trimester we'll all be thinking back to "our easy 1st tri!".


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

So excited for you Love_Krystal- let us know how everything goes!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Well I didn't get a scan haha but the doctor was able to find the heartbeat with the Doppler pretty easy :) a lovely sound :) and all sounded well :) & everything else was good :) 

She told me back pain, round ligament pain, shortness of breath etc even at 11 weeks was normal and just to get a body pillow :) and to be careful lifting the little boy I keep since my back is hurting!


----------



## sequeena

Yay for a heart beat :dance:


----------



## natalie85

Wow my back hurts!!!! Right in the middle lower back!!! Anyone else got this wondering if it's more stretching out??


----------



## marie_wills

Hello :) hope everyones doing well :)

I had my booking appointment today, went well etc but didn't get to hear heartbeat nor did she check my stomach but I'm guessing that's because I'm not showing yet. Just really looking forward to scan on Tuesday, I think that's will set my mind at ease and make things seem real :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Coalie yes I've had back pain in my lower middle back as well! 

That's exciting Marie_wills! I know you can't wait! You'll have to share a pic with us when u get one!! :)


----------



## natalie85

So glad not just me!! It's been soooo bad today!! Wonder what it Is!! Gonna try hot water bottle tonight see if that helps trying to stay away from paracetamol save it for when really need it!! Must just be stretching out??


----------



## BattyNora

Love_Krystal.....yay! I just yelped in my OH's ear. Sucks you didn't get a scan, but still, a heartbeat is amazing.

Good luck for your scan Marie_wills!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Haha thanks battynora! Yea it's great to hear the heartbeat! 

Coalie I'm sorry u feel bad! What's a hot water bottle? Here we have heating pads but I can only use it on low on my back. They tell u not to put anything hot on ur stomach bc it alters the temperature and is dangerous for baby... So I'm curious what the hot water bottle thing is?


----------



## marie_wills

Thanks ladies so excited for scan :) I'm literally wishing the next few days away :D it's seems like it's been such a long wait to get to this point, I just pray everything's ok :) 

I've noticed a bit of heartburn recently only since week 11 odd never really had it before now, has anyone else had it ?


----------



## TaNasha

Hi gals!

I have been having these sharp weird pains in or right behind my belly button, does anyone else have this aswell?

We are going to Rome today, yay!


----------



## PeeWee2010

coalie said:


> Mumtomiller how is you friend??
> Peewee how are u feeling now has the midwife put your mind at rest??

Hiya I'm fine now the midwife said it was just ligament pain, must be similar to what you experienced ericacaca. It's so fab having a forum where you can discuss all the weird and wonderful things that are happening to us!

Thanks both for the reassurance xx

Just need to be patient now and wait for my scan on the 25th :happydance:


----------



## PeeWee2010

SamiraNChris said:


> hey girlies how is everyone!!!
> 
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday and i was put forward 5 days yay!!!! heres my pics of my little beauty!
> 
> https://img412.imageshack.us/img412/2927/16575810150376055000397.jpg
> 
> https://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7238/16868110150376432585397.jpg
> 
> I am so in love its unreal! it was moving so much kicking its legs and moving its arms!!!! I cant wait to see everyone elses!!!!
> 
> Ive not got long left in 1st tri then off to 2nd tri!! il start a new midsummer dreamers thread over there too which we can move too! i wish they didnt move this one to discussions!!!! :( xxx

Fab picture! Just playing the waiting game for my scan on the 25th, kind of hoping they put me forward as my belly is quite big for 11 weeks and my whole family are winding me up that I am having twins seeing as it runs in our family!! :dohh:


----------



## PeeWee2010

Mum2miller said:


> Hi everyone, i havent been on in a few days. as some of you may have seen on the news our city of Brisbane and the rest of QLD, Australia has literally flooded 75% of qld is affected thats an area 3 times the size of the UK under water. Its unbelievable, so far 14 ppl have lost their lives 5 being children and the number is rising with 50 still missing not to mention the hundreds of animals. over 8000 homes in Brisbane alne have been completely flooded and destroyed and another 20,000 affected. So my 12 week scan was booked for this week but has had to be postponed because the whole clinic is underwater and then some. it was right on the river and when the river overflowed by nearly 5 meters the whole building went under.
> 
> So lovely to see so many scan pics of wriggly little bubs. I cant wait for mine!! Please everyone say a prayer for the city of brisbane and the rest of QLD who are facing their biggest tragedy ever and it is still continue to get worse by the hour.

Hi Mum2Miller I have been following this on the news and it's awful to watch. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Love_Krystal

Tanasha I have the same weird pains ESP if I cough! Have fun in Rome!


----------



## MissFish

Hi gals, I'm so bad at checkin in on this thread now that it's moved to Discussions!! The scan piccies are amazing! Congrats ladies :) I had my first last Tuesday & it was wonderful. Kept my DD the same too! We are almost through with 1st tri can you believe it?! How is everyone feeling? 

I'm finally feeling better the past few days, so long as I don't go too long between snacks the nasty nausea stays away :) Happy weekend everyone!

Oh, also for the US ladies since I know it varies depending on where u live...I had an ultrasound at 10 weeks and have another appt. at 12 weeks. Think I'll get to see bebe again? I hope so!


----------



## Mum2miller

YAY 12 weeks tomorrow!! hopefully it all moves faster now!!


----------



## marie_wills

Mum2miller said:


> YAY 12 weeks tomorrow!! hopefully it all moves faster now!!

I'll second that :) roll on 2nd tri :D 

Hope everyones doing ok :) scan tomorrow yay :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on 12 weeks girls!! I was 11 weeks on Saturday & I too am hoping things start moving faster! :)

I went shopping with my Momma yesterday & we bought a few unisex items then she bought boy & girl outfits so that no matter which one it is, she's already bought me something haha :) 

I am sooo ready to find out the sex of the baby!! It's driving me crazyy! I have been sure since the beginning it was a boy, and I truly don't care either way, but the past few weeks I've had a couple dreams & I have a huge baby doll collection & I was holding some of my dolls and it made me long for a little girl! Although I have 3 precious nephews that I adore! :) so really I don't care either way! I just want to know! My entire family insists it is a boy as well. The couple from our church that introduced us guessed girl, and my nephews (3 & 4 yrs old) insist it's a girl, as does the little boy I nanny for. 
Is it driving anyone else crazy? I don't care either way & I plan on having several Children if the Lord blesses us with them :) but I feel like once I know I can work on the room & start nesting and gathering and organizing and make the time pass faster!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yup! I wanna know now!!! We plan on at least one more so I won't be too upset if this isn't a girl, but I still really hope it is! We shall see, either way I can't wait to find out :D Our name lists are shrinking, got my girls name, unsure on boy name still :/


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

12 weeks today, YAY!!! Scan tomorrow, double YAY!!!

I'm torn on finding out the sex, what's your Girls name Mark&Annie (unless your not telling)


----------



## Mark&Annie

I don't mind, there's so many people on here it's bound to have been someones before me, and will be after!
I like Charlotte :D AKA Charlie or Lotte, boys we have Alexander, Nathan, Elijah and some others floating around! Lot's of family names fighting for middle name status, Joshua got Philip which was my Grandfathers name and is my brothers name :D


----------



## sequeena

We have our boys name but not a girls :lol:


----------



## marie_wills

I'm torn between finding out, my oh doesn't want to know and thinks we should have s surprise with our first but I'm such a planner I really want to know :) pretty sure this ones a lil boy and fingers crossed as long as baby's healthy I really dont care but hopefully we'll we blessed with one of each :) I'm hopin I'll win on the finding out battle :) 

So excited about scan tomorrow but can't help but be somewhat nervous, I just pray everything is as it should be :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Mark&Annie said:


> I don't mind, there's so many people on here it's bound to have been someones before me, and will be after!
> I like Charlotte :D AKA Charlie or Lotte, boys we have Alexander, Nathan, Elijah and some others floating around! Lot's of family names fighting for middle name status, Joshua got Philip which was my Grandfathers name and is my brothers name :D

I LOVE Charlotte, it was one of my finalists until my friend (who is due in March) chose it as her name- oh well, plenty of other good ones to choose from!


----------



## Mum2miller

I have also been thinking about names a lot this week, we had already deided with my last pregnancy that if it was a girl it would be Parker, now DH isnt 100%% sure on that but i still love it and for a boy Eli, Ryan or Riley or with Miller as a second name in memory of my son. I think its special to have family influenced middle names it gives them such meaning.


----------



## Love_Krystal

Missfish, I am in USA & I only get one between 6-9 weeks & one around 18-20 weeks

I couldn't stand to not find out! My MIL & FIL did not want to knowwhat their other son was having so they hadto try to keep it a secret even though they found out and wanted to know! Well I've already told DH that would not happen with me! I love his parents but I want to know and tell everyone and not tiptoe around them. I feel mean for saying that but this is my pregnancy & baby not theirs, so I don't feel like they have a say?! 

I love the name Charlotte :) I had a sweet lady who was like a grandparent to me my entire life named Charlotte :) I like Names that are a little different and not overly used, right now my favorites are Paisley for a girl & Silas for a boy although we have many other names and haven't set it in stone yet! :)


----------



## Love_Krystal

I like Parker! 

MumtoMiller, Today would actually have been my cousin Jessyca's 9th birthday. She was born early & weighed less than 11 oz and was less than 9" long. She passed away in 2005 when she was 3 1/2. Her name was Jessyca Lynn. Almost 2 years later, her parents had a miracle baby, another little girl, whom they named Katelyn using the Lynn from Jess's name. I think it's sweet!


----------



## Mum2miller

oh that is really sweet and im sure as she grows up she will learn and love the special meaning of her name and its importance to your family. I hope this baby is the same with Miller i always want him to be a part of our lives even though he isnt here and i want his brothers or sister to know who he is and love him like we do. 

How do you pronounce Silas?


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yes, that's how our entire family feels about her! 

um kind of like Sigh-less or Si(long I sound)-lass, the emphasis is on Si ... It's a biblical name.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh I like Silas! Quite unusual, can only think of the book My Uncle Silas :D I grew up with quite an unusual name, Antonia, and I did like that people often commented and admired it. I chose a very popular name for Joshua as I've loved the name since I was a child, one that stuck with me and I knew I wanted to use it. Soooo, don't want to go too left field with the next name IYKWIM! I also like middle names meaning something, I have done quite a bit on my family tree and so many first and second names have been passed down through history, makes it fascinating. Might pass on Sheldon though :lol:


----------



## Twilighter<3

I think Charlotte is lovely name but then again im bias because its my name hehe :haha:

I had my 12 weeks scan yesterday, it was amazing!! the scan pic is my avatar! congrats on everyone else scan pics and heartbeats! :thumbup: :baby:

I have this really strong vibe right from the start that i KNOW my baby is a boy, does anyone else just feel like they already know or am i a bit balmy? :dohh:
xxxx


----------



## marie_wills

Twilighter<3 said:


> I think Charlotte is lovely name but then again im bias because its my name hehe :haha:
> 
> I had my 12 weeks scan yesterday, it was amazing!! the scan pic is my avatar! congrats on everyone else scan pics and heartbeats! :thumbup: :baby:
> 
> I have this really strong vibe right from the start that i KNOW my baby is a boy, does anyone else just feel like they already know or am i a bit balmy? :dohh:
> xxxx

Me too :) I had my scan this morning, they've pushed me forward to 12+4 :) and the lil baby definitely looks like his daddy haha and I've always thought I'm having a boy and to me the scan pic looks like a lil boy, so I'd be pretty amazed if baby turns out to be a lil girl lol.

Any guesses boy or girl?? I'm still sticking with boy lol until proven otherwise :D
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I have my scan in a few hours, I have a strong feeling this one's a girl. I felt that my first was going to be a boy, and he was... I don't know if its just wishful thinking though!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Precious!!! 

Ttcnumbertwo can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## ejsmom

Ladies - 

Has anyone been able to find out the gender of their baby yet? Just wondering, i know it's early but my OB says it's doable. I have a scan next week at 12.5 weeks. I am going to see if the tech guesses.. though I am not going out to decorate the nursery until later on. 

Kind of curious..


----------



## Love_Krystal

It's funny we all think we are having boys! 

Has anyone tried any old wives tales yet? Or the Chinese calendar?


----------



## marie_wills

I've tried the Chinese gender thing and it's predicted a girl for me, and one of the psychic says girl , but quite a few have said boy and that's my gut feeling too, only time will tell, are you ladies definitely going to find out at 20 week scan ?


----------



## ericacaca

Hello again ladies! I havent been on this thread for ages so I'm really sorry if I don't respond to what you've been posting... I just really hope that you are all happy and healthy and getting better towards 2nd tri! :D

I'm suffering from nausea and tiredness still! To the extent I took today off work and just stayed under a duvet all day! Still not eating much :-( I feel hungry but soooooo sick at the same time! But not eating makes me feel even worse! urgh! Just want it to go away! 

Next Friday can't come quick enough! We have the scan! Hurrah! It seems like AGES away though right now! But me and hubby have theory that I might start feeling better after the scan because I'll at last actually know whats causing me to feel this way so I won't feel so nervous/stressed/on edge about it all and I'll know that baby is doing ok so hopefully the feelings might wear off a little bit....well I hope so! Let me know if it did with you? If it didnt.... well - haha - reply at your own risk! lol! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## sequeena

Chinese calendar says girl for me too x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Chinese gender chart says this is a boy... but it also says Joshua should have been a girl :lol:


----------



## ladyxbump

Chinese predictor says girl for me...


----------



## Love_Krystal

Chinese calendar said boy for me first til I dis one that calculated for lunar age etc then it said girl lol I guess it will be right one way or another! 

Good to see you ejsmom & ericaca! More scans that's so exciting!!! 

Has anyone else's bra size increased yet? I poas @ 8 dpo bc my boobs felt bigger, well last week I tried to put on my normal bra's (I've been wearing my bigger more comfy ones) & they looked like bandaids! So today I finally got up the courage to measure.....I've always had large breast, & small band size (32DD) so difficult to find my size. Well I had gained weight & my band size had gone up to a 36 from a 32 -/) pre pregnancy .... Well my band size is a 36 still but now I'm a 36H!!! That's 4 inches! I haven't gained any weight either! I'm so worried about how big they will geT now!! Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Well my nausea is still awful! But the vomiting has settled down a lot coz of all the meds I'm on I guess! Been off work for a month and gonna try go back tomorrow or looks like I might lose my job :(

I am def finding out what the gender is. Seeing as it's twins it would be great if we got a boy and girl but we will be happy with any healthy combination!

10 weeks for me today! Double digits yay! Scan on 9th of feb at 13 weeks :) Congratulations to all those now in their second trimester! Can't wait to join you all!


----------



## DarlingMe

I think that the nausea is why this thread has been so quiet! Ericacaca I called in to work a day this week too. I am just soo sick of going to work and feeling like crap and useless! I feel the same as u described. I am craving some spicy mexican nachos or 7 layer dip or something like that but I know better.... Lets go 2nd trimester!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I have some questions after my scan yesterday. There was a dark spot around the bladder area that gave the doctor concern. I have to go back in three weeks and I'm trying not to freak out (the doctor told me specifically not to be worried). Anyone have anything like that? Also, the heart rate was 179, does that seem high to you?
Thanks!


----------



## Love_Krystal

I haven't ever heard of that ttcnumbertwo, but if the doc said don't worry, then don't! Worry can't change anything & it isn't good for you or baby so don't let yourself dwell on it & worry! 

I am pretty sure 179 is on the highest end of normal hb's! :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

TTCNumbertwo.. my little peanuts heart rates were 175 and 170 at 8 weeks, and i was told they were perfect so 179 sounds perfect too!

I agree with Love_Krystal. If the doc said dont worry then try not to worry. When it comes to our special bubs, docs like to play it safe. I'm sure its nothing to worry about :)

xoxo


----------



## BattyNora

Hi ladies, popping in to day hi. Sorry I've been a little MIA. I have never felt so awful in my entire life than I have this past week. Nausea has knocked me for six, as have hormones, fatigue and generally self pity moods. I like to think its's twiglet having a growth spurt, or basically getting payback for all my stressing out! Either that or I'm having a bit of an ME relapse.....joy. Still, I feel horrendous and am duly plonking myself on my sofa with a blanket. Oh, and I'm giving in to my one and only craving for the first time - maccy d's cheeseburger. Bring it on, this m2b wants a treat!

TTC I'm sure everything is fine, doc just being cautious and on the safe side. LO probably needed to fart - my bladded looked like it was surrounded by a black hole! As for heart rate, I think that's in the healthy range. I reckon they were excited to see you


----------



## Love_Krystal

Sorry you haven't felt well battynora! :( hope u get better soon! I think sometimes those growth spurts really do get u! 

I was conked like that on Monday, never took off my pj's or left the couch! Tuesday & Wednesday I had crazy energy burst & got a ton done ... Like my old self! Then today I'm back to being worn out, and I've had a terrible headache all day! I finally broke down & took a Tylenol since I'm close enough to 12 weeks & that was my goal, no meds at all til after 12 wks!


----------



## sequeena

I've had a surge in hormones too girls I feel so awful all the time :( ugh hope everyone is feeling ok apart from the sickness x


----------



## marie_wills

Has anyone started to get headaches and muscle pain ? I'm also having pain in my neck but I'm guessing that might be down to sleeping funny


----------



## Love_Krystal

I had an aweful dull achy headache yesterday all day! I think it had to do wth sleeping badly & being exhausted bc I slept like a rock last night & I feel much better today!


----------



## sequeena

I get a lot of headaches :) also muscle pain, mostly in my shoulders... no idea why :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heey I'm due 5th august  have a 3 month old son called Stephen and it was a bit of a shock when we had our scan and they put Us just over 11 weeks! We have our nuchal scan on Tues! 

I'm not sure if this has been said - but on the opening thread you should put dates and then the names of people due on that date then on the let hand side of the name put a team blue, pink or yellow as to what you think your bubba is and then on the right hand side what bubba actually is unless you don't find out and stay on team yellow! It's just a suggestion but then we can see who else is due on the same days etc - we did it when I was in the October 2010 group


----------



## TaNasha

CharlieKeys said:


> I'm not sure if this has been said - but on the opening thread you should put dates and then the names of people due on that date then on the let hand side of the name put a team blue, pink or yellow as to what you think your bubba is and then on the right hand side what bubba actually is unless you don't find out and stay on team yellow! It's just a suggestion but then we can see who else is due on the same days etc - we did it when I was in the October 2010 group

Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## marie_wills

sequeena said:


> I get a lot of headaches :) also muscle pain, mostly in my shoulders... no idea why :haha:

Yes I've had muscle pain in my shoulders and mainly right arm :$ so strange.


----------



## sequeena

marie_wills said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I get a lot of headaches :) also muscle pain, mostly in my shoulders... no idea why :haha:
> 
> Yes I've had muscle pain in my shoulders and mainly right arm :$ so strange.Click to expand...

I find it hurts most when I've been walking :wacko:


----------



## marie_wills

I notice it more in my arm when I'm straightening it, never expected things like this during pregnancy, it's such an experience lol


----------



## Love_Krystal

TaNasha said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been said - but on the opening thread you should put dates and then the names of people due on that date then on the let hand side of the name put a team blue, pink or yellow as to what you think your bubba is and then on the right hand side what bubba actually is unless you don't find out and stay on team yellow! It's just a suggestion but then we can see who else is due on the same days etc - we did it when I was in the October 2010 group
> 
> Good idea! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree :) !!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

:cloud9::thumbup: 12 weeks today!! 12 weeks today!!! I am so excited! I feel like I'm getting somewhere now! Haha I guess that's one of the downfalls of finding out early, 1st trimester drags by! But i've almost made it!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## ericacaca

Ladies, I'm really really really worried, and trust the hospital to send me my urine results to reach me on a SATURDAY! ARGH! 

They've sent me a letter saying they need to repeat my urine test! 

On the test it has counted 7 white blood cells (0-40 being normal) and then 76 red blood cells (0 - 45 being normal). 

Argh! I have no idea what this means? I do know that I've complained about UTI symptoms (back pains etc) over the past couple of months but nothing ever came up in the dipstick tests doctors did! I get discharge but thats about it really! 

Has anyone else had the same problem? Whats wrong? I'm am just so so so worried!


----------



## Squeeker

I am officially in Second Tri!!! 14 weeks yesterday! Wow, how time flies! Dh and I will be heading out to start looking at baby stuff this weekend! I can't wait!

This week I finally started to get some of my old energy back. I'm not nearly as wiped at the end of the day, and haven't been crashing on the couch at 9PM, which is nice for a change! However, I'm also up to a D-cup so I need to go bra shopping! *sigh*

I've had muscle pains, but mainly in my quads. Everywhere else is fine. I haven't been doing any different activities, so I'm putting it down to the pregnancy!

Other than that, everything is peachy!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm so jealous Squeeker, do you feel as great as everyone says you will once you're out of the first tri???

Congrats on the 12 week mark love-krystal

Good luck on your next test ericacaca, I'll be thinking about you (I have no advice because I know nothing about blood cell counts!)


----------



## sequeena

Only 2 more days ttcnumbertwo and you'll be in 2nd tri :hugs:


----------



## Love_Krystal

ericacaca said:


> Ladies, I'm really really really worried, and trust the hospital to send me my urine results to reach me on a SATURDAY! ARGH!
> 
> They've sent me a letter saying they need to repeat my urine test!
> 
> On the test it has counted 7 white blood cells (0-40 being normal) and then 76 red blood cells (0 - 45 being normal).
> 
> Argh! I have no idea what this means? I do know that I've complained about UTI symptoms (back pains etc) over the past couple of months but nothing ever came up in the dipstick tests doctors did! I get discharge but thats about it really!
> 
> Has anyone else had the same problem? Whats wrong? I'm am just so so so worried!


I'm not sure, I know that high white count usually means an infection. And a low red count usually means anemia. I'm
not sure about a high red count, or how high that's considered? Red ones carry oxygen, that's all I know

maybe it was a messed up sample? Don't worry to much unless the dr gives you reason to worry... Don't jump to any conclusions, it could be a lab mistake or no big deal anyways! :) hang in there 

Congrats on 14 weeks!!! Yay for you! I'm 12 today and that's exciting to me!!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ok I also read it could be from kidney problems or as simple as dehydration which makes the red cells concentrate and appear that u have a high count! So who knows for sure but I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## ericacaca

Thanks Krystal! I think it probably is something like dehydration or some kind of infection. I'm trying not to get too worried about it, if the doctors were I'm sure they'd have called me in by now! We'll probably have the scan before we find out the next set of results and we see the midwife again the week after that so it should be ok. My best friend is a nurse, but I don't want to bombard her with all my medical problems! 

And 1st trimester is almost over for us! yay! I agree, it's been a long time -one of the perils of finding out early! lol

xxx


----------



## Squeeker

> I'm so jealous Squeeker, do you feel as great as everyone says you will once you're out of the first tri???

Haha, I don't know if it's so great as all that quite yet... but it's moving in that direction! I'm not exactly nesting or doing incredible feats of housework, but I feel more normal than I did a few weeks ago. I can vacuum, mop, and clean the bathrooms without needing a nap between each, so I figure that's all I can ask for!

In other good news, I just found out that a family friend is expecting only 3 weeks behind me, which is awesome! Also, my dad called me and asked if he could make me something for the baby, and he suggested a cradle... I almost cried, I was so touched! My amazing Dad!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yea I Agree ericacaca! I think you'll be just fine! 

So exciting that we are all almost to 2nd tri!!! 

Sequeena that is so sweet of your dad! I have had a few spurts of energy this week & they all went directly to nesting instead of household chores lol I got the babies room cleaned out & almost ready so we can paint etc when we find out the sex! & lots of other things like that! Although I'm still exhausted by 8 pm! 

And I need to bra shop too but I am so depressed! I pretty much own stock in Victoria secret & none of it fits now! I've gone from a 36D/34DD to a 36H already!!! I can't find anything cute, just sports bras an it's so depressing! I don't want to be frumpyy!


----------



## Mum2miller

I have my 12 week scan in the morning, i am so nervous and anxious!! wish me luck! i hope everyone else is going well xx


----------



## Love_Krystal

aw I can't wait to see pics & hear how it goes!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

the scan went really really well. They said 70% likely to be a girl looking at the tubercle. Plus i just have a feeling she is a girl. 

Bubby Ramage No.2 

https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/3499/ccf24012011000002.th.jpg
she is turning her head facing us. you can see the little nose and eye area. 

https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/8334/ccf2401201100001.th.jpg


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Mum2Miller! Great pics, what a tubilcle?!


----------



## Mum2miller

yee i thought the same thing when they first told me so i found this page helpful. apparently it is on more than a 30% angle to the spine if its a boy and i guess lower than that or inline with the spine if its a girl. its thought to be 85% accurate at 13 weeks. if you have a specialist sonographer and a high tech machine. i guess we will wait and see. im not going to buy heaps if girls stuff just yet in case its wrong but she did say so far she hasnt been wrong yet. 

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw congrats!!! Lovely pictures!!! :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

awww your pics are amazing!!!!!! congratulations! and congrats on a little girly too :D were they private piccies? xxxxx


----------



## Mum2miller

yee, they were at a specialist ultrasound imaging clinic. They only do obstetrics and every scan is done by a sonographer and an OBGYN. Cost a bucket load but the public scans in brisbane arent great and because im a private patient i cant go to them anyway. How many scans d you get to have in the uk?


----------



## marie_wills

Lovely pics :)


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on your GIRL :hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

How exciting mumtomiller- I am soooo hoping I can get the sex of my bean in two weeks when I have my next scan, I'll be 15 weeks so there's a possibility!!!

I'm officially 13 weeks today- I have a doctors appointment this afternoon and I'm extremely nervous to be weighed in, I know I've gained a ton!! 

How's everyone feeling?? I still don't feel like the end of morning sickness will ever come!


----------



## TaNasha

aww gorgous photos!

I have my scan tomorrow, very excited!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Congrats on 13 weeks! I am hoping to find out at 15 weeks too, but that's still almost 3 weeks for me :) 

That's exciting TaNasha! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! I can't wait to get another scan! My last one was at 7 weeks & I am ready to see him looking more like a baby!! 

I've had a frstrating day so far with my job, the child I keep is sick & his mother left him with me anyways... And now I have to worry about getting sick, she also told me I worked at the end of the week then called me at 4 am and asked why I was late and I find out then I work today! ... She is manipulating me bc I am pregnant and she knows I want the job to be able to stay at home with my baby! Grrrr! 

On a good note my parents are bidding for a house for DH & I in their neighborhood on Thursday. I haven't told anyone bc I don't want to get my hopes up but I am praying it works out, it would be a major blessing! 

I hope everyone is doing well and sickness is starting to wear off! Ttc I hope u get to feeling better very soon!


----------



## marie_wills

Oh wow :) I wont get to find out sex for another 8 and a half weeks , hope your scans go well ladies :) remember to post up the pics :D


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls, I've been to see a consultant and substance midwife today. Both have agreed I need anti depressants so I've been put back onto sertraline but now it's a 100mg dose. I can go up to 250mg before it starts to get dangerous for baby.

When I have my triple test I need extra blood taken to check my liver. I overdosed back in October and a lot of the tablets I took were paracetamol which can mess your liver up. I had tests whilst in hospital which indicated it was ok at the time but they want to keep an eye on me.

It's a weight off my shoulders, especially since I only have my OH to support me :)


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Love_Krystal, how exciting about the possible house!!! I can't believe that woman left a sick child with you- if my DS even has the sniffles bad I keep him home, your job shouldn't put you at risk!!! I really hope they can see gender at 15 weeks, I've been googling it, and its not 100% they'll be able to see, lets keep our fx'd for each other!!!

Sequeena, sorry about the horrible situation! It must be a relief that you are being taken care of- hopefully you can get the right prescription that really does the job!


----------



## Love_Krystal

Ttc, it's a long shot bc it's a home auction, but I really pray we get it, it would relieve burdens & put us in a good place & give us plenty of room for children & we would be in my parents neighborhood so having my mom right there with a new baby would be very nice. I am afraid lot of people will turn out to bid & we won't get it for what we want! I just pray it works out! 

Yea sex organs are finished forming at 14 weeks so if baby is cooperating then it shouldn't be a problem to see! Boys of course are more obvious! :) what do u think your having? 

Sequeena, Im glad they were able to help you & get Meds u needed that wouldn't hurt the baby ! My sister has Been thru a lot of the same things & is raising 3 healthy boys! I hope all is well with your liver & you can enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Love_Krystal, I think I'm having a girl, I thought I was having a boy with DS and I was right so who knows!!!

I have to tell you ladies about the SUPER embarrassing thing that just happened to me. I was helping DH put away groceries and I had the sudden urge to throw up, so I ran to the kitchen trash can and started heaving. Well, I also had a full bladder and couldn't keep it in through the throwing up, so I peed myself right there in the kitchen in front of DH and DS- isn't pregnancy lovely???


----------



## Love_Krystal

Cool maybe you will be! :) I think we are having a boy although DH really wants a girl! 

Aw that is embarrassing but it made me laugh nonetheless! I am always always burping like a man now & Its so embarrassing! DH can't believe it & he is always sweet bc I get so embarrassed but I've even burped really loud when we were dtd! :blush: at least I didn't pass gas though right? Although i have terrible amounts of wind, I have yet to do it in front of DH! Luckily it doesn't stink & I just find a reason to go to another room! Haha he would Die laughing if he ever heard me do that! Then I'd. Die of embarrassment !!! One of the ladies at my church said to me yesterday "people think pregnancy is cute & fun, but really it's not" & I thought "now you tell me!!" haha but it will all be worth it to hold those little bundles in july & Aug!


----------



## Love_Krystal

well I have finally gotten computer access to upload my first scan pic! It was from 6wks6 days, of course its been a while since I am 12 weeks 3 days now! But I still wanted to share :) It was a really clear pic even though there wasnt much to see! (this is a pic of the pic though!) The angle this pic was taken at made the yolk sac look like a heart :) Boy was I in LOVE too :) Cant wait to see the baby again! hopefully in the next few weeks!!!:happydance:

Here is the little grizzly bear that lives in my belly & uses my bladder as a trampoline!:baby:: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/krysykat77/HPT/photo-11.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Oh girls it's not been fun :(

When I got home from primecare I ate some bland food and we went to bed. I started being sick again and the blood was bright red. We had to ring an ambulance who took us through to Morriston A&E.

They didn't bother trying to take blood of the crook of my elbow, there's never a good vein there. They tried to take it from my forearm but it still wasn't working so they got the catheter out and put it in my hand. My right hand would give them nothing, but thank god my left hand did. Catheters really fucking hurt.

I got put onto a drip to hydrate me and a B vitamin drip to help with the sickness. I also had zofran and something beginning with r put into the catheter.

They transferred us to Singleton hospital because they didn't have beds. Singleton only had one bed left and I took it. Wish I hadn't really.

Not one person looked at my maternity notes and kept asking if I had a water infection - if you read my notes you would see that I have a minor water infection!!!

I went to the loo (along with my new friend, the drip) and accidentally dropped it so instead of the drip flowing into my hand the blood flowed out of my hand and up the tube. The nurses said it was fine, that it would right itself but it didn't. After a while the blood clotted and the drip couldn't get through. I kept asking for something to be done but nothing did get done. When they took the catheter out when I was discharged the needly was extremely bloody (thick crusted) and it was bent at the end. No wonder it hurt so much :cry:

The doctor wanted to do an endoscopy (sp?) to make sure I didn't have any ulcers or the like in my stomach... I didn't need one in the end as I had stopped being sick (they did at least top up the anti sickness stuff and gave me maxoillion or something too) but they didn't tell me until they decided not to give me one that it carried the risk of miscarriage :dohh:

They tried listening for baby's heartbeat with a stethoscope but did say I was probably too early... I was promised a doppler, did I get it? Of course not.

I managed 2 hours sleep... in total I was at the hospital for around 16 hours.

I discharged myself in the end. They wanted me to stay in overnight so they can take more bloods in the morning but I'd had enough. I feel so much better and after how I was treated I did not want to be there. I am having my bloods done in my local hospital tomorrow.

Can't believe one tablet did all this. It honestly felt like my overdose all over again


----------



## Love_Krystal

Aw I'm sorry you had such a terrible time! I hope you get to feeling better and get good help at ur local hospital!! That's aweful'


----------



## ejsmom

sequeena -

OMG! What an ordeal! At least you are feeling better.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls. I've only just woken up and I'm still exhausted. I have to have a bath, ring my midwife and go get my blood taken... not sure how I'm going to fit that in.


----------



## BattyNora

Hi girls, finally feel human enough to make my return! 

Sequeena - so sorry you feel so awful. Hopefully you'll be on the mend and feel so much better quickly.

Love_Kystal - sounds amazing about the house. When do you find out? Really would be an amazing start to family life. Me and hubby still live at my parents. I would so love to be able afford a place of our own! 

We went for our second scan today (nuchal) and we got to sit and watch babs misbehave for a good 15-20 minutes. It was so, so lovely. Everytime they got into a nice position baby would literally just turn its back on them, or start looking over its shoulder!! Little bugger was being awkward....definately mine then! :D 

They put us forward one day (so now 12 and 5), and a due date of 5th August. 

Also had a "clinic" appointment, was in the there for over an hour with a midwife, doctor and consultant in there!! It was due to my Ehlers Danlos Syndrome (collagen problem affecting ligaments, joints, skin...basically the make-up of everything!) I'm being sent the a cardiologist to check that the valves of my heart are okay, physio to strengthen my pelvis and the anesthesiologist to see whether conventional drug will help me, as it doesn't normally work, and also if my spinal ligament would withstand the epidural. Plus I get extra scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks. No complaints from me...it's so nice to feel like they are doing evertyhing thing to be precautious! 

So pleased that they don't think it will lead to my cervix becoming incompetent and not being able to stay closed - it has been my number one worry! Such a relief!! 

Sorry...one say back and I'm waffling!
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Love_Krystal

Sequeena dear I hope your day gets better and all gets done! I hope you feel better! 

BattyNora that is exciting!!! Beautiful picture! Funny that baby was being naughty! :) you get a longer look that way!! 

We go to the auction tomorrow ... It's a slim chance but I am praying it works out then we would live in my parents neighborhood & have a big enough house to have more kids and we would be able to pay it off in 5 years which betters the chance of me being a sahm & being able to homeschool! You all are the only ones I've told as I am afraid to talk about it and get my hopes up!


----------



## BattyNora

Well, my fingers will be firmly crossed for you all day tomorrow hun x


----------



## Love_Krystal

Thanks battynora!


----------



## Love_Krystal

We got it!!! I cried!! We have to wait up to 14 days for the bank to approve our offer, then we have to go through closing before we begin work on it! It does need quite a bit of work but we got it for a low enough price we can do the work & still will only have spent 1/3 of it's selling value when it is done! It is a huge blessing & we are so Thankful God answered our prayers! Just hoping everything else goes well! Our lease is up in April so it would be nice to move in some time in April or May! :) I am so thrilled!!


----------



## ericacaca

Scan tomorrow! :-DScan tomorrow! :-DScan tomorrow! :-DScan tomorrow! :-DScan tomorrow! :-DScan tomorrow! :-D! 

Very excited.... :-D


----------



## marie_wills

Beautiful pic BattyNora :) 

Good Luck with scan tomorrow ericacaca :) don't forget to post a pic :) it's lovely to see all these scan photos, just makes things seem so much more real :D


----------



## Love_Krystal

Yay ericacaca!! That's exciting! Can't wait to see pictures!!! 

Sequeena I haven't seen you and I was just wondering how you were honey?


----------



## sequeena

I'm still about, I spend most of my time asleep :blush:


----------



## marie_wills

sequeena said:


> I'm still about, I spend most of my time asleep :blush:

Snap, I thought we were supposed to get more energy in second tri?


----------



## BattyNora

Love_Krystal!! AMAZING! So happy for you, that's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## sequeena

marie_wills said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm still about, I spend most of my time asleep :blush:
> 
> Snap, I thought we were supposed to get more energy in second tri?Click to expand...

Yeah right :haha:


----------



## Mum2miller

How is everyone??? this thread has been quiet!! is everyone busy on the second tri boards!! YAY 2nd TRI finally made it to this point. it feel like it took forever but now it is here it has been moving so fast, plus im feeling a bit better. Only occasional vomiting and a little more energy, is everyone else feeling somewhat better?


----------



## pip7890

Hi

Just popping by to say hi. 

I see Coalie's not been about much. If you're out there I hope you're okay.

Pip x


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I think everyone has mostly moved to the second tri board, there's another midsummer dreamers thread there. I'm starting to feel better too- still occasionally sick, and still pretty tired, but definitely getting better!


----------



## SamiraNChris

hey girlies! just to let you know theres a 2nd tri midsummer dreamers - only reason being i started a new one in 2nd tri and the mods moved it again after there was a lot of posts grrr! 

heres the link if you wana come join over - got a list on the 1st page of all our DD's too :)

xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-july-mid-august-pregnancies-come-join-d.html


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hey girlies! OK coz the mods have changed the rules on siggys I have reduced the size of the Midsummer Dreamers Logo. Sorry about anyones who has shrunk loads already, i was messing about with sizes on the site i used and i didnt create a copy so it saved the old one as tinnyyyy so here is the new one.....

https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7619/beachbabysmall.jpg


so if you want it the code is: 

https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7619/beachbabysmall.jpg[/IMG*] - you just need to copy and paste this and remove the * from [/IMG*] to make the pic work :D


----------



## sequeena

What's the new rules on sigs?


----------



## loopylaz

hi there I am also due in july. July 25th is my due date. my birthday is the 14th so never know lol. This is my first i am excited and nervous. Concieved through ivf/icsi was our third attempt frozen cycle. Our miracle baby girl :happydance:


----------



## jaydalee

Hi looPylaz hi every1, my name is Sharyn, due 24th of july, with a beautiful baby boy. I have a awesome daughter who is 6, going on 30 ;).
yeh hope to countdown with you all. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey jaydalee - this thread isn't really used anymore... there's a more recent midsummer dreamers one if you look in the groups section :)

and hope everything is ok with your pregnancy so far :)


----------

